#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-08
<dhrookt> morning
<Noob> goede morgen
<Noob> ik heb een vraag
<Noob> wil mn lg gt540 optimus   rooten en updaten   met ubuntu kan iemand me hier bij helpen
<Noob> heb  namelijk geen zin om xp op mn lappy te instaleren
<Noob> ,,<
<UndiFineD> Noob, ik kan je helpen
<UndiFineD> heb je ubuntu al gedownload ?
<UndiFineD> oh ik zie, je wilt je telefoon rooten
<UndiFineD> hmmm, geen idee
<zyckde> Noob: wat is de relatie tussen het rooten van the telefoon, en het installeren van ubuntu op je laptop? (als ik het goed begrijp)
<HurricaneHarry> Noob: ik denk niet dat je over het rooten van je telefoon hier veel wijzer kan worden, je telefoon draait niet op ubuntu waarschijnlijk.
<Noob> sorry rooten is al gelukt ik will alleen mn telly nu updaten via ubuntu
<wassley> hey mensen zou iemand me miss kunnen helpen ik draai nu ubuntu vanaf de cd krijg hem niet goed geinstalleerd als ik m opstart blijft ie hangen bij het opstartscherm
<wassley> zou iemand alsjeblieft kunnen helpen??
<wassley> heb m al 2 keer opnieuw geinstalleerd
<wassley> hey mensen zou iemand me miss kunnen helpen ik draai nu ubuntu vanaf de cd krijg hem niet goed geinstalleerd als ik m opstart blijft ie hangen bij het opstartscherm
<wassley> hey mensen zou iemand me miss kunnen helpen ik draai nu ubuntu vanaf de cd krijg hem niet goed geinstalleerd als ik m opstart blijft ie hangen bij het opstartscherm
<erik0808> hoi iedereen
<erik0808> ik zit met een probleem, ik wilde wat fimpjes copieren naar mijn externe hdd, maar dan krijg ik de volgende foutmelding
<erik0808> Error splicing file: Bestand is te groot
<erik0808> hoe kan ik dit oplossen?
<izzi> erik0808: fat32
<erik0808> humm nee denk het niet,. zal eens kijken
<izzi> ?
<erik0808> vfat
<erik0808> is 1tb schijf,.. dus denk niet dat fat32 dat aan kan,.. maar het is dus vfat..
<izzi> moment
<erik0808> oke..
<izzi> moet weg naar datacetrum maar missichien kom je hier mee verder: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1544633
<erik0808> oke thanks
<binbash_> Is hetondertussen al gelukt eric0808
<jaapz> hey jongens
<sultan> hey jongen
<jaapz> kheb hier laatst eventjes kubuntu-desktop geinstalleerd via aptitude, bleek dat het niks voor mij was dus heb ik het weer verwijderd
<jaapz> maar nu blijft telkens die kubuntu splash screen in plaats van de ubuntu splash screen
<jaapz> enig idee hoe t programma heet die die splascreen provides?
<jaapz> dan kan ik daar eventjes in zoeken
<sultan> zou ik zo ook niet direct weten
<OerHeks> plymouth geloof ik
<jaapz> hmmm ff kijken
<OerHeks> mogenlijk op deze manier > http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9262024&postcount=3
<grid_> ik krijg bij status information in nagios: DISK CRITICAL - /home/mark/.gvfs is not accessible: Permission denied weet iemand hoe je dit verhelpt?
<grid_> lijkt er op dat een gebruiker toegang moet krijgen tot /home/mark
<grid_> maar rara welke
<grid_> ik heb nagios als root gestart dus die heeft altijd toegang, duh :)
<OerHeks> gvfs fuse deamon
<grid_> ah :) die moet dus toegang hebben tot die map
<OerHeks> gvfs: userspace virtual filesystem
<OerHeks> welke is het nou :(
<OerHeks> GVFS is een virtueel bestandssysteem met ondersteuning voor protocollen zoals SFTP, FTP, DAV, SMB en ObexFTP
<grid_> You can either give the nagios user permission to that file or just ignore the file during check. To ignore the file, edit the disk.cfg file located in /etc/nagios-plugins/config and add the arguments [-A -i '.gvfs'] at the end of the command line arguments for the command check_disk and check_all_disks.
<grid_> beetje raar als de nagios user geen linux account heeft :)
<OerHeks> geen toegang tot virtueel file system, lijkt met correct ? tenzij deze netwerkverkeer veroorzaakt ?
<HurricaneHarry> waarom nagios als root ? volgens mij hoort het als nagios:nagios te draaien...
<grid_> dan moet ik ff een user nagios aanmaken dus
<HurricaneHarry> heb je een source install gedaan ofzo ?
<HurricaneHarry> ( ik heb er verder niet meer naar gekeken sinds gister overigens )
<grid_> nee via apt-get install nagios3
<grid_> als root
<grid_> toen ff die user nagios geadd
<grid_> maar dat is wel een linux user zie ik nu
<grid_> want hij bestaat al als useradd -m nagios doe
<binbash_> hij is al toegevoegd
<binbash_> waarschijnlijk draait je nagios ook gewoon als user nagios
<binbash_> (dit wordt gergegeld door een config file niet doeor hoe je hem start)
<binbash_> ps aux | grep nagios
<binbash_> Wat zie je in de eerste colom?
<grid_> nu wel jah, zojuist niet, maar als ik hem onder nagios draai, dan wil hij dus ook /home/mark/.gvfs (zoals ook onder root)
<binbash_> Ja maar
<binbash_> .gvfs
<binbash_> is een network share
<binbash_> lijkt mij
<binbash_> daar mag die toch niet bij :)
<binbash_> Waarom zou je als nagios een remote netwerk share lokaal willen checken?
<binbash_> the way to go is dan om de server van de netwerk share op te nemen in je nagios
<grid_> jah das waar
<binbash_> en dan via nrpe op die remote bak de share te monitoren
<binbash_> :)
<grid_> NRPE is gewoon een agent voor onder windows bijvoorbeeld?
<binbash_> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=nagios+nrpe+windows&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<binbash_> Geen verstand van Windows sorry :)
<binbash_> Maar ik heb een Nagios host, die al me linux hosts remote monitored
<binbash_> via NRPE
<binbash_> Als ik me nfs share wil monitoren
<binbash_> Doe ik dat dus op de NFS server zelf
<binbash_> via NRPE
<binbash_> en dan op de remote host
<binbash_> instlaleer ik de check
<binbash_> :P
<grid_> To implement the npre protocol on Windows Hosts, we're using NSClient++, one of the many excellent plugins from the Nagios Exchange.
<binbash_> :)
<grid_> het kan dus ook snmp uitlezen met een speciale plugin begrijp ik
<grid_> nice
<HurricaneHarry> nrpe heeft niets met snmp te maken.
<grid_> klopt
<grid_> zou ook wel handig zijn als die gewoon ssh verbindingen maakt met mijn linux servers
<HurricaneHarry> dat zijn 2 verschillende methodes om te monitoren.
<grid_> kan denk ik ook wel via een plugin om zo informatie op te vragen
<grid_> jah dus aparte plugins?
<HurricaneHarry> snmp is een protocol, nrpe is een stukje extra software speciaal voor nagios.
<grid_> draait dat npre al standaard op de linux host waar nagios3 ook op is geinstalleerd?
<HurricaneHarry> het zijn losse pakketten, of die zo meegeinstalleerd worden ?
<grid_> jah
<grid_> tar -xzf nrpe-2.12.tar.gz
<grid_> moet je dan doen
<grid_> http://www.kernelhardware.org/nagios-nrpe-to-monitor-remote-linux-server/
<grid_> heb jij het zoiets?
<grid_> zo terug
<HurricaneHarry> nope, ik deed alles via snmp...
<HurricaneHarry> dus zonder nrpe
<josspyker> a bit offtopic, but fun ! http://www.purdue.edu/impactearth
<josspyker> I just blew up the planet,lol
<josspyker> http://www.purdue.edu/impactearth
<josspyker> oeps, verkeerde kanaal, sorry
<testcees> irssi gebruikers aanwezig om te helpen? Aanvullingen en opmerkingen zijn welkom! http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Irssi
<Gorash> is er iemand die iets weer van .htaccess redirects!? zit met een klein probje :P
<HurricaneHarry> wat wil je weten ?
<HurricaneHarry> (kan altijd het apache boek er even bijpakken)
<HurricaneHarry> Gorash ?
<Gorash> hey huicane
<Gorash> *hurricane bedoel ik! ik heb het probleem als volgt:
<Gorash> redirect 301 /index.php/producten/index2/productnaamblablabla http://shop.com/product.html
<Gorash> probleem is dat hij redirect als volgt: http://shop.com/product.htmlndex2/productnaamblablabla
<Gorash> hij plankt vanaf de index2 dat hele stuk achter de nieuwe url, geen idee waarom
<HurricaneHarry> heel raar dat ie hem zo in het midden afkapt.
<Gorash> ja ik snap dat dus ook niet
<Gorash> ik dacht dat dat misschien te maken heeft met het feit dat je 2x op index komt!?
<OerHeks> een / plaatsen achter http://shop.com/product.html ?
<OerHeks> dus http://shop.com/product.html/
<Gorash> moment!
<OerHeks> zou vreemd zijn, als zo een keiharde link gegenereerd werd, eigenlijk ..:(
<Gorash> nee, het werkt dus niet
<Gorash> ik heb dus een andere link geprobeerd, en die werkt wel. enkel de link met daarin 2x index werkt niet
<Gorash> redirect 301 /index.php/producten/index2/aandoeningen_behandelingen/ http://domein/homeopathische-medicijnen/product.html/
<Gorash> werkt niet!
<Gorash> misschien zet mijn teksteditor er wel een spatie tussen?
<Alex__> Hoi, is het mogelijk om iets in te stellen voor een live usb om toch iets op te slaan?
<Alex__> Bijvoorbeeld dat je instelt dat de live cd standaard moet worden uitgerust met Pidgin in plaats van Gwibber.
<Alex__> Kan ik dit makkelijk veranderen in de .iso ?
<HurricaneHarry> nee dat kan je niet makkelijk...
<Alex__> He jammer
<Alex__> Kan iemand mij daar bij helpen
<Alex__> ?
<Alex__> Aangezien ik bij elke live usb start skype en pidgin moet installeren
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<OerHeks> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/easily-create-custom-ubuntu-live-cd.html
<OerHeks> google gekeken ?
<Alex__> Nee ik gebruik geen google
<Alex__> Maar er ging geen lichtje branden dat dat live cd customization heet :P
<Alex__> Stel je voor ik wil hem customizen, kan ik dat dan uitvoeren vanaf de live usb?
<Alex__> Al die opdrachten?
<commodoor> Alex__, er zit ook een tooltje in linux zelf
<OerHeks> als je die iso hebt aangepast, kan je hem op usb zetten
<commodoor> Alex__, kijk een in systeem>beheer>opstart disk,  je kunt daar live usb stick maken en alle veranderingen worden behouden
<OerHeks> maar skype en pidgin, zonder verdere ubuntu updates is denk ik niet zo'n geweldig idee.
<OerHeks> daar kun je een bestaande iso op usb mee zetten, idd.
<Alex__> commodoor, daar slijt mijn usb stick van
<OerHeks> maar niet mee aanpassen
<Alex__> en dat gaat elke keer fout
<HurricaneHarry> Je kunt in iedergeval niet vanuit je live-systeem gestart dat live systeem aanpassen.
<Alex__> nee ik bedoel de isod
<Alex__> via mijn live systeem de iso aanpassen die op een andere hdd staat
<OerHeks> neen, je hebt harddisk ruimte nodig
<OerHeks> met een draaiend systeem, live systeem weet ik niet of dat lukt
<Alex__> Ok
<Alex__> Brb
<Alex__> Bedankt
<OerHeks> probeer maar :-)
<HurricaneHarry> Gorash: ik heb nog wat zitten rommelen hier, maar kom er ook niet verder mee.
<OerHeks> http://www.onetomarket.nl/kennisbank/301-redirect-tutorial.html mischien helderend ?
<OerHeks> dus > redirect 301 /index.php http://domein/homeopathische-medicijnen/product.html
<OerHeks> ReWriteEngine on ?
<Gorash> staat on Oer
<Gorash> redirects werken gewoon goed, enkel de redirects met /index/producten/index2 < deze niet
<Gorash> i brb, beer :)
<OerHeks> hij behoort index2.php direct achter http://domein/ moeten plakken, toch ?
<grid_> welterusten allemaal
<JeroenzKlompz> ok, heb momenteel hiet 2 laptops aanstaan en wil met de een op de ander. probeer nu uit te vinden hoe werkplek op afstand werkt maar ken ff geen how-to vinden, liefst in nl
<HurricaneHarry> systeem -> voorkeuren -> bureaublad op afstand.
<HurricaneHarry> en toepassingen -> internet -> werkblad op afstand
<josspyker> kijk ook eens naar http://www.nomachine.com/download.php
<HurricaneHarry> dat zijn idd ook andere mogelijkheden, ik ben wel favoriet van teamviewer.
<OerHeks> van buiten poortje 5800/5900 openen, of een eigen poortje
<HurricaneHarry> lokaal hoeft dat poortje toch niet, op hetzelfde netwerk ?
<OerHeks> klopt
<HurricaneHarry> tenzij je iptables helemaal dicht hebt.
<OerHeks> tenzij ge een firewall intern heeft aanstaan
<HurricaneHarry> truste allemaal, en tot morgen weer waarschijnlijk.
<OerHeks> :-)
<josspyker> laters
<JeroenzKlompz> heb dus "Andere gebruikers toestaan uw bureaublad te bekijken" aangeklikt, maar zou dus niet verder weten hoe en wat. geen goede site beschikbaar die me ff uitlegt hoe het nou werkt?
<JeroenzKlompz> ken ik het ff rustig nalezen ipv jullie dood te vragen, doe ik wel als ik er helemaal niet uitkom ;-)
<OerHeks> dan zie je connectiviteit van machien controleren
<OerHeks> en krijg je een adres
<josspyker> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<OerHeks> bij mij staat er dan Anderen kunnen uw computer benaderen op het adres *.*.*.162 of pc-oer.local’.
<OerHeks> en hopla
<JeroenzKlompz> dat bericht heb ik gekregen nadat ik het eerste had aangevinkt. ik ga 's ff de bovenstaande link lezen ;-)
<OerHeks> alles aanvinken, behalve 'u dient toestemming..'
<OerHeks> want dan moet je er heen fietsen ..
<josspyker> gebruikt hier iemand teamviewer voor linux?
<OerHeks> nope, ken het wel hoor
<josspyker> heb het alleen gebruikt onder windows
<josspyker> er was iets soortgelijks voor (opensource) maar ben de naam vergeten
<OerHeks> er schijnt een tv client te zijn voor den linux > http://www.teamviewer.com/nl/download/index.aspx
<OerHeks> maar een open source variant die ook via poort 80 werkt ..
<josspyker> ik kan mij ook vergissen
<OerHeks> http://freenx.berlios.de ?
<OerHeks> logmein ?
<josspyker> nee, dat was niet de naam
<OerHeks> gotomypc ?
<OerHeks> dat is windows geloof ik
<josspyker> gevonden, maar het is geen opensource http://www.yuuguu.com/home
<josspyker> werkt met 8.04 in ieder geval
<josspyker> echter destijds kon je het gratis gebruiken
<josspyker> maar ik kan het weer mis hebben,lol
#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-09
<Michel> goede morgen, ik heb een vraagje
<Michel> Ik ben net bezig met het instaleren van lejos: http://videmos.blogspot.com/2009/01/lejos-nxj-installation-on-linux.html. maar het eerste waar is mis loop, is: apt-get install libusb-dev, apt-get install libbluetooth-dev
<Michel> Wat doe ik fout dat hij apt-get niet kent?
<sultan> doe in een terminalvenster eens which apt-get
<sultan> dan krijg je het path te zien waar apt-get staat
<Michel> in usr/bin
<sultan> voor apt-get zou ik wel sudo gebruiken, anders zal het zeker niet lukken
<sultan> dus voor jou:  sudo apt-get install libusb-dev
<sultan> enz...
<sultan> en Michel lukt het nu wel?
<Michel> ja bedankt het lukt. maar de volgende stap niet mer:p
<Michel> *meer
<Michel> met creat a link
<Michel> dat is mij niet geheel duidelijk, ik krijg aleen .... is een map
<sultan> man ln
<sultan> ln -s /home/user/test  test   bijvoorbeeld
<sultan> maakt een symbolic link met de naam test die verwijst naar /home/user/test
<Michel> Ohja gelukt :)
<sultan> op naar de volgende ;-)
<Michel> puntje 4 lukt denk ik ook niet. IK krijg,: michel@Michel-HP-Laptop:~$ sudo cd /usr/local/share/lejos_nxj/bin, ls -l sudo: cd: command not found michel@Michel-HP-Laptop:~$ cd /usr/local/share/lejos_nxj/bin, ls -l bash: cd: /usr/local/share/lejos_nxj/bin,: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<sultan> voor cd hoef je geen sudo te zetten
<sultan> cd /usr/local/share enz... is voldoende
<sultan> cd /usr/local/share/lejos_nxj/bin
<sultan> daarna ls -l
<michel> Hallo, ben ik weer. Ik weet niet of je me laatse puntje had gekregen. weet je misschien wat ik fout doe?
<Berkeljon> gegroet, Ik heb ubuntu 10.10 (64bit) gedownload en zelf op CD gezet. Ik heb een pc met de evaluation copy van windows 7 en wil dit vervangen door linux/ubuntu. Bij het installeren loopt de computer vast.
<michel> Degene wie hielp met lejos, :http://videmos.blogspot.com/2009/01/lejos-nxj-installation-on-linux.html  weet die misschien wat ik bij puntje 4 fout doe?
<Berkeljon> de pc is gebouwd door mycom. en heeft een intelcore 2 duo E8400 3ghz chip. het het een asus p5ql motherboard en een ati radion hd3600 video card
<sultan> <sultan> voor cd hoef je geen sudo te zetten
<sultan> <sultan> cd /usr/local/share enz... is voldoende
<sultan> <sultan> cd /usr/local/share/lejos_nxj/bin
<sultan> <sultan> daarna ls -l
<sultan> Berkeljon, heb je al eens de memtest gedraaid, om er 100% zeker van te zijn dat het geheugen perfect werkt?
<michel> sultan, ik krijg dan dit: michel@Michel-HP-Laptop:~$ cd /usr/local/share/lejos_nxj/bin ls -l bash: cd: /usr/local/share/lejos_nxj/bin: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<sultan> type je dat allemaal achter elkaar?
<sultan> welke opdracht geef je precies?
<michel> cd /usr/local/share/lejos_nxj/bin ls -l
<sultan> doe dat ls -l eens niet erachter
<michel> dan zegt hij bestand of map bestaat niet
<sultan> doe dat pas zodra je in de juiste dir staat
<sultan> dus na: cd /usr/local/share/lejos_nxj/bin  krijg je bestand of map bestaat niet.
<sultan> doe het dan eens in stapjes eerst cd /usr/local/share
<sultan> en dan ls
<sultan> kijk of lejos er wel staat
<sultan> als je de ln -s goed gedaan hebt staat er een bestand (symlink) wat verwijst naar die beta directory
<sultan> wat handig is, dat is om mc te gebruiken...   sudo apt-get install mc
<sultan> en als dat klaar is mc intikken
<sultan> je kunt dan eenvoudiger door de directory's lopen
<michel> ik krijg nu alemaal regels met: -rwxr-xr-x 1 michel michel  1529 2009-09-02 19:17 nxjflashg
<michel> is dat goed?
<sultan> komt door de -l optie... die laat wat meer zien dan ls alleen
<sultan> -l laat ook de rechten, gebruiker en groep zien... dat is verwarrend als je niet weet wat dat betekend...
<sultan> met mc kun je sneller en eenvoudiger zien of de juiste directory (en symlink) zijn aangemaakt
<michel> okeoke. nauw dan is stap 4 ook gelukt. aleen stap 5 snap ik niet meer wat ik moet doen.
<Berkeljon> ik heb nog geen mem test gedaan dat ga ik nu maar even doen. Ik zal de standaard w7 sw hiervoor gebruiken (ken geen dos code.
<sultan> memtest staat op de live cd als het goed is
<sultan> zou ik altijd als eerste even doen om er echt zeker van te zijn dat het hangprobleem niet toevallig in het geheugen zit...
<sultan> kan ook een verkeerde instelling in de bios zijn... te lage of te hoge spanning, timing voor geheugen niet goed o.i.d.
<michel> ja ik heb mc nu gebruikt, aleen ben ik niet veel wijzer
<sultan> je weet welke directory's je hebt aangemaakt, en welke symlink je hebt gemaakt (of hebt willen maken)
<sultan> dan kun je dat toch zien als je in mc naar de directory /usr/local/share gaat
<sultan> daar zou je die lejos dirs moeten kunnen vinden, zo niet dan is er met uitvoeren van de vorige stappen iets niet lekker gegaan
<michel> okee dan is het denk ik goed gegaan! ik zie alemaal dirs als nxj nxjbrowse njxc enz in het groen.
<michel> aleen stap 5 snap ik niet wat ik moet doen!
<michel> Sorry voor het uitroepteken niet de bedoeling.
<sultan> ga naar /usr/local/share/lejos_nxj/build
<sultan> en type daar   sudo ant
<sultan> (this should create .so files in /usr/local/share/lejos_nxj/bin)
<sultan> ik ben heel even wat werk voor de zaak aan het doen, kan zijn dat ik dus wat later reageer...
<michel> hij is gebuild, alvast bedankt voor de hulp.
<sultan> het is niet allemaal even eenvoudig als je met dit soort dingen begint...
<sultan> de documentatie klopt vaak niet helemaal, en als je niet precies weet wat je aan het doen bent is het nog moeilijker
<michel> Ja inderdaad, maar het moet toch gebeuren voor school.
<sultan> met een beetje hulp lukt het meestal wel... ;-)
<michel> Ohjee stapje 6 weet ik ook niet hoe het moet, go to /etc maar daar zijn er daar heel veel bestand?
<sultan> doe cd /etc
<sultan> dan ben je al een heel eind...
<sultan> en dan knip en plak
<sultan> PATH="$PATH":/usr/local/share/lejos_nxj/bin
<sultan> export PATH
<sultan> NXJ_HOME=/usr/local/share/lejos_nxj
<sultan> export NXJ_HOME
<sultan> LD_LIBRARY_PATH="$LD_LIBRARY_PATH":/usr/local/share/lejos_nxj/bin
<sultan> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<sultan> hiermee zorg je ervoor dat de programma's die je later gaat gebruiken ook de juiste files kunnen vinden
<sultan> maar nu ben ik echt even wat anders doen ;-)
<michel> oke heel erg bedankt :-)!
<sultan> graag gedaan
<michel> ik ga even op nieuw opstarten, en als je het straks nog na leest zie of het is gelukt ;-)
<Alex___> Hoi
<Alex___> Wat waren de links die jullie me gister ookalweer gaven?
<Berkeljon> Ik run de windows mem diagostic test. de ubuntu software hangt zeer snel wat ik ook doe.
<Alex___> Hangt zeer snel?
<michel> hallo sultan. het is niet gelukt
<michel> dus als je zo nog even tijd hebt misschien zou je willen helpen? het is niet gelukt met de .so files maken
<Berkeljon> bij de ubuntu cd installatie kun je kiezen tussen direct installeren of proefdraaien en dan installeren.
<Berkeljon> als je installeren kiest dan duurt het 5 seconden voordat de computer hangt
<Berkeljon> bij het proefdraaien dan werkt het maar als je wat gaat selecteren om te gaan doen (firefox bv) dan hangt hij ook. de computer stopt met werken. numlock gaat ook niet meer aan/uit
<Berkeljon> allleen een harde reboot werkt nog
<Alex___> Live USB of live CD Berkeljon ?
<Berkeljon> cd
<Alex___> heb je al een andere cd geprobeert?
<Alex___> bijvoorbeeld een oudere versie of een andere distro?
<Alex___> (om uit te sluiten dat het probleem niet aan je cd-rom drive ligt)
<Berkeljon> ik heb de download van deze site: http://www.gratissoftware.nu/gratis-besturingssystemen-software.php
<Alex___> Beter niet van vreemde websites
<Berkeljon> gedownload op ijn laptop en gebrand met nero
<Alex___> Wie weet wat ze er in je distributie gestopt hebben
<Alex___> Het is beter om het van deze website te downloaden: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Berkeljon> thx
<Alex___> (Als je ubuntu wilt tenminste)
<Berkeljon> als het lekker gaat met de pc dan heb ik nog een iets oudere toshiba laptop die ik met een lichte versie wil uitvoeren.
<Alex___> Linux Mint
<Alex___> Of eventueel de Netbook Remix
<Alex___> Of je neemt Ubuntu met een KDE interface (dat was het geloofik)
<Berkeljon> ik kan kiezen voor 32 of 64 bit
<Berkeljon> welke adviseer je
<Alex___> Hoeveel GB RAM (werkgeheugen) heb je?
<Berkeljon> 4
<Alex___> 64 bit
<Berkeljon> okay
<Alex___> Moet het ubuntu zijn die je op die oude laptop wilt installeren? Of gewoon een linux distributie?
<Berkeljon> linux voor sukkels (zoals ik)
<Alex___> Heb nog wel een soort vragenlijstje voor je om te kijken welke distributie het beste bij je past
<Alex___> 'Weet je wat een "Linux-distributie" is?'
<Berkeljon> een wilde gok: linux is de basis / type software waarin men schrijft en de distributie is bv Ubuntu etc
<Alex___> :-)
<Alex___> 'Heb je al eens succesvol een besturingssysteem geïnstalleerd?'
<Alex___> Trouwens, die website die je mij gaf verwijst wel naar http://ubuntu-nl.org/    daar kan je het ook van downloaden natuurlijk :)
<Berkeljon> ik heb weleens wat geinstalleerd. Ik heb hier 7 computers
<Berkeljon> waaronder een HP 2120 server met raid 5
<Alex___> Mooi :P
<Berkeljon> tot dusver alles met windows
<Alex___>  	Hoe beoordeel je je technische vaardigheden? 	Beginner 	      Gemiddeld / Gevorderd      	Expert
<Berkeljon> gemiddeld gevorderd
<Alex___> Wel eens Windows XP geinstalleerd?
<Berkeljon> nt, xp, vista, w7 evaluation version, gratis russische versie (combi vista en w7
<Alex___> Dan zal Ubuntu (desktop) heel makkelijk gaan (gaat namelijk met de muis)
<Alex___>  Op wat voor computer wil je het systeem installeren?                 Een draagbare computer / laptop                      Een desktop computer                         Weet ik nog niet / Maakt niet uit
<Berkeljon> daar hou ik van
<Alex___> Ik heb het niet zo op windows
<Berkeljon> de pc waar het nu op moet komen is gebouwd door mycom
<Alex___> Crasht de screensaver, dan crasht je hele besturingssysteem. In ubuntu als je screensaver crasht dan installeer je hem opnieuw. Je kan gewoon door blijven werken.
<Berkeljon> op mijn specificaties
<Alex___> Waar wordt de computer voornamelijk voor gebruikt? 	Desktop / thuis systeem 	Thuis- / kantoorcomputer 	Server
<Berkeljon> een asus p5ql board en intel core 2 duo 3ghz
<Berkeljon> er ging software op draaaien, een java applicatie die maar 1 core gebruikt dus een quad core was onnodig
<Alex___> Waar wordt de computer voornamelijk voor gebruikt? 	Desktop / thuis systeem 	Thuis- / kantoorcomputer 	Server
<Berkeljon> Hij werd gebruikt om te handelen op de beurs (2 schermen erop)
<Berkeljon> nu gaat hij gebruikt worden door mijn zoon
<Alex___> Desktop nu denkik
<Berkeljon> yep
<Alex___> Hoe oud is de computer waarop je Linux wilt installeren? 	                  Meer dan een paar jaar oud 	                  Minder dan een paar jaar oud                     	Is nog (bijna) nieuw!
<Berkeljon> het meest wat gedaan wordt zijn de spelletjes vanaf het internet dus het moet flash snel kunnen verwerken (denk ik)
<Berkeljon> pc is een jaar oud
<Alex___> Onder welke categorie valt dat
<Alex___> Minder dan een paar jaar / Bijna nieuw
<Berkeljon> zgan
<Alex___> zgan?
<Berkeljon> zo goed als nieuw
<Alex___> *shame*
<Berkeljon> ?
<Alex___> Hoe zou je je ervaring met Linux omschrijven?                        	Ik heb nog nooit linux gebruikt / Ik heb linux een klein beetje geprobeerd                         	Ik gebruik Linux nu al een tijdje 	                         Gevorderd, ik weet (ongeveer) hoe het werkt
<Berkeljon> ik kan linux spellen en dat is alles dus een complete onbekende
<Berkeljon> wat ik nu heb gedownload op jou aangeven lijkt een zelfde copy als wat ik eerdre heb gedownload (naam) is hetzelfde
<Berkeljon> bestandgroete hetzelfde
<Alex___> Dan is het de zelfde
<Alex___> Maar misschien werkt deze wel
<Alex___> Wat past het beste bij je?                         	Ik geef de voorkeur aan stabiele, goed getestte software 	                      Ik geef de voorkeur aan nieuwe en goede software (minder uitgebreid getest) 	                       Testen vind ik niet erg. Ik gebruik graag nieuwe (expirimentele) software.
<Berkeljon> ik zal het evenwel nogmaals branden om cd probleempjes uit te suiten
<Berkeljon> voorheen vond ik het leuk om een beetje te experimenteren. nu heb ik liever iets dan gewoon werkt
<Berkeljon> dat gewoon werkt
<Berkeljon> de memtest was afgerond en de pc starte direct op dus ik heb niet kunnen zien of er een probleem was.
<Berkeljon> hoe kan ik snel/makkelijk een me test doen?
<Alex___> Start de CD op
<Alex___> En druk dan op Esc
<Alex___> Dan zou je als het goed is een menu krijgen
<Alex___> Of op F7
<Alex___> Weet zo even niet uit me hoofd
<Alex___> Dit past bij je: Ubuntu, Linux Mint, OpenSuSE, Kubuntu en Mandriva
<sultan> michel_, ik heb nog even tijd... waar loop je precies op vast?
<Alex___> Ohja en Fedora een beetje
<Berkeljon> Ubuntu klonk wel aardig omdat dit schijnbaar voor simpele gebruikers is.
<Alex___> Is erg gebruiksvriendelijk
<Alex___> Ik zag het in een magazine zitten
<Alex___> 'Inclusief gratis besturingssysteem'
<Alex___> Dus ik proberen
<Alex___> De enige reden dat ik het toen afentoe opstartte was dat het een grote hoeveelheid spelletjes had :)
<Alex___> Waaronder nibbles enzo
<Alex___> Nu gebruik ik het op mijn pc als volwaardig OS
<sultan> niet voor simpele gebruikers Berkeljon , maar simpel voor gebruikers ;-)
<Alex___> Lol sultan
<Alex___> Ik las dat laatste dus.
<Berkeljon> hahha
<sultan> alhoewel we natuurlijk ook simpele gebruikers kennen ;-)
<michel_> aahh als ik sudo nxj doe, dan krijg en command not found
<Berkeljon> de nieuwe cd gaat in de pc en kijken wat er geberud
<sultan> is je path nu wel juist?
<Berkeljon> windows gaf aan dat de memtest geen probleemjes heeft gedetecteerd
<michel_> dus volgensmij is het verkeerd gegaan met de .so maken
<Alex___> Eh, Berkeljon
<Alex___> Je moet de memtest van Ubuntu gebruiken :)
<sultan> kun je controlleren met:  echo $PATH
<Alex___>  /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<sultan> daar moet dan die directory die je hebt aangemaakt ergens tussen staan...
<sultan> niet bij jou Alex___
<Alex___> Het viel te proberen :P
<Alex___> En Berkeljon ?
<sultan> jij hebt geen lego geïnstalleerd neem ik aan....
<Alex___> lego?
<Alex___> Wel op windows
<Berkeljon> cd is herkent en de pc is aan het herstarten
<sultan> windows is een vies woord hier, ga je mond spoelen ;-)
<michel_> Oe sultan ik raak in de war, heb je het tegen mij?
<Alex___>  Op windhoos kan je gamen
<sultan> ik ga wel even prive michel_
<Alex___> Dat is de enige reden dat ik het nog gebruik.
<Berkeljon> ik heb f10 gedrukt en er komt vanalles op het scherm
<Alex___> Noem eens wat?
<Alex___> Ik druk meestal F7 of Esc
<Alex___> Als ubuntu aan het laden is
<Berkeljon> bij escape kreeg is een melding 362
<Berkeljon> pc is nu opnieuw aan het opstaretn en we gaan f7 proberen
<Berkeljon> ik heb nu een scherm met keuzes F1 help tm F6 other options en een taal keuze
<Alex___> Kies Nederlands
<Alex___> Met de pijltjestoetsen
<Alex___> En vervolgens op Enter om te bevestigen
<Berkeljon> done en memtest loopt
<Alex___> Via hier kan je ook installeren
<Alex___> Via dit menu
<Alex___> Als dat andere menu het nog niet doet
<Alex___> Je kan ook installeren met behulp van een USB stick wist je dat?
<sultan> memtest wel instellen op een zware test... je hebt in memtest heel veel mogelijkheden...
<Berkeljon> usb stick die ik kon vinden is helaas max 500mb
<Berkeljon> ik zie nu een uitgebreide test runnen
<Berkeljon> gaat lang genoeg duren om een bakje koffie te nemen
<Alex___> Zo rond de 3 kwartier/een uur
<Berkeljon> wow
<sultan> dagen, weken maanden ;-)
<Alex___> Maar dan wordt het geheugen uitgebreid getest
<Alex___> Berkeljon: een memtest hoeft overigens niet hoor
<Alex___> Weet iemand wat er gebeurt als je op de live usb aan de gang bent, en je haalt hem er uit?
<Alex___> En je stopt hem er vervolgens weer in?
<Alex___> Lets try
<Berkeljon> test zit op 23%
<Alex___> Brb pc opnieuw starten
<Berkeljon> k
<sultan> memtest doe je om er zeker van te zijn dat het probleem niet in het geheugen zit...
<Berkeljon> thx
<sultan> dat is nl meestal wel de oorzaak van hangers, maar kan nog veel meer oorzaken hebben natuurlijk
<Berkeljon> wat gek is met deze pc is dat ik een stick erin heb voor de wireless internet verbinding
<Berkeljon> dit werkte lange tijd goed
<Berkeljon> maar ik heb de pc uitgeleend aan iemand anders en nu is de verbinding K   U     T
<Berkeljon> een snelheid van max 3kb
<Berkeljon> op een kabel werkt het prima
<Berkeljon> nieuwe driver geinstalleerd maar probleem blijft
<Berkeljon> en de avast software had een virus ontdekt na gebruik van de lener
<Berkeljon> ik wil de hd compleet opschonen
<sultan> windows... dat is vragen om virussen en trojans ;-)
<Berkeljon> precies
<Berkeljon> door nu eerst een pc op te zetten
<Berkeljon> dan de laptop
<Berkeljon> dan is de laatste stap mijn server die nu stil staat en stof vergaart
<Berkeljon> en de server wil ik als een firewall er tussen zetten
<Alex____> Waarom?
<Berkeljon> tusen modem en router
<Berkeljon> of als dat onzin is dan als server voor opslag
<Berkeljon> ik heb 5 terrabyte aan info (films en muziek)
<Alex___> :)
<Alex___> Dat is duur
<Alex___> Om 5 TB aan data te kopen
<Berkeljon> kopen ?
<Alex___> Ja
<Alex___> Films en muziek kopen
<Berkeljon> oeps
<Alex___> ?
<Berkeljon> we hebben hier een bibliotheek aan informatie
<Berkeljon> fotos, boeken, emails
<Berkeljon> etc etc
<Alex___> ect ect
<Alex___> :P
<Alex___> Berkeljon: mag ik jouw iets vragen?
<Berkeljon> yes
<Berkeljon> wilde je alleen weten of je een vraag mag stellen of ga je ook een vraag stellen?
<Alex___> Hoe oud ben je?
<Alex___> 10 - 20
<Alex___> 20 - 30
<Alex___> 30 - 90
<Berkeljon> antwoord c
<Alex___> 90?
<Alex___> Wow das oud
<Berkeljon> hahah
<Alex___> Er wordt vaak gezegt dat Ubuntu voor 30 jarige mannen is.
<Berkeljon> tussen 30 en 90
<Alex___> 30 - 40
<Alex___> 40 - 50
<Alex___> 50 - 90
<sultan> ik ben 56... dat is nog geen 90 ;-)
<Alex___> 56........
<Berkeljon> nog 2 weken lang 43 jaren jong
<sultan> gaat hard he....
<Alex___> Ja
<Alex___> ik ben 12
<Berkeljon> f me
<sultan> verschil moet er wezen...
<Berkeljon> dan komen we gemiddeld op 30
<Berkeljon> dus alles onder controle
<Alex___> Koel
 * Alex___ heeft honger
<Alex___> !help
<Alex___> [11:19] <Berkeljon> f me ??
<Berkeljon> vergeet die uitdrukking dat is niet netjes
<Alex___> Wat betekent f me ?
<Berkeljon> ik heb een dochter van 11 en zij zit op het gymnasium en nu een 12 jarige die mij help met unbuntu installatie; geweldig
<Berkeljon> f     u    c    k   me
<Alex___> oh
<Alex___> Psst Berkeljon: Stiekem ben ik 17
<Berkeljon> alleen in het weekend?
<Alex___> ...
<Alex___> I dont get it\
<Alex____> +D
<Alex____> =D *
<Alex___> Jij met je typfouten Alex____
<Alex____> Pfft ik typ beter dan jouw Alex___
 * Alex____ is leaving
<Alex___> Nevermind
<Alex___> Nog ergens hulp bij nodig Berkeljon ?
<Berkeljon> als de mem test goed verloopt dan ga ik vanuit dit menu de installatie starten en kijken of dat gaat werken
<Berkeljon> dan zien we wel weer verder
<Alex___> Oke :)
<Berkeljon> of de boel vast loopt of niet
<Alex___> Hoeveel % is hij nu?
<Berkeljon> hij was complete en no errors
<Alex___> Dan staat er dat je op Esc kan drukken als het goed is
<Berkeljon> heb esc gedrukt en reboot automatisch en f7 ingedrukt
<Alex___> En dan nederlands selecteren
<Berkeljon> krijg weer vanalles op het scherm beginnend met 335 (unknown usr id
<Alex___> Dat heb ik ook als ik mijn live usb start.
<Alex___> Volgensmij is dit normaal, want als je even wacht is het daarna weg
<Alex___> En dan ubuntu uitproberen selecteren (met de pijltjestoetsen) of Installeren selecteren (net wat je wilt)
<Berkeljon> shit  hij is gewoon doorgegaan naar "gewone scherm
<Berkeljon> kan dan kiezen tussen demo en installeren
<Berkeljon> en dat gaat niet werken
<Alex___> Probeer alsnog even
<Alex___> Klik op de 'demo' > Uitproberen
<Berkeljon> is het mogelijk om de harde schijf eerst te formateren?
<Alex___> In de demo modus kan dit
<Alex___> Maar de installatie doet dit ook al voor je
<Alex___> Ik noem het maar even demo modus, maar eigenlijk heet het live cd modus
<Alex___> Of iets in die trend
<Berkeljon> installatie keuze gedrukt en loopt vast na 5 sec
<Berkeljon> opnieuw starten en f7 maar weer
<sultan> lekker stabiel systeem dan :-(
<Alex___> Berkeljon, probeer eens de 'Uitproberen' modus
<Alex___> Het kan ook zijn dat hij problemen heeft met het taalbestand
<Alex___> Dus je kan die ook eventueel op Engels zetten (als je hem normaal op Nederlands zet)
<Berkeljon> na de reboot en f7 en nederlands geselcteerd en installeren gekozen
<Berkeljon> engels had ik al geprobeerd
<Berkeljon> engels is hier wel de standaard vanwege het feit dat we hier normaliter engles spreken
<Alex___> Wat bedoel je Berkeljon ?
<Alex___> Doe anders even de uitproberen modus als de pc vast loopt bij de installeren modus
<Alex___> Aangezien je via de uitproberen modus ook kan installeren
<Berkeljon> wij spreken thuis bijna geen nederlands maar andere talen waaronder het meeste engels
<Alex___> Waarom is dat als ik vragen mag?
<Berkeljon> software gaf mij weer de keuzze voor de taal en is darana vastgelopen
<Berkeljon> internationale familie
<Alex___> Oké
<Berkeljon> we preken 4 talen
<Alex___> Berkeljon: met uitproberen modus vastgelopen?
<Berkeljon> shona, engels nederlands en russisch
<Alex___> Privet Berkeljon
<Alex___> :)
<Alex___> Privet = toch hallo?
<Berkeljon> spasebo
<Berkeljon> correct
<Alex___> :P
<Berkeljon> dat gebruik je alleen voor vrienden normaliter
<Alex___> Ja
<Alex___> Werkt de uitproberen modus?
<Berkeljon> uitprobeer modus ga ik nu opstarten
<misnix> Berkeljon, kijk anders eens hier:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Alex___> Mocht het niet werken, probeer de Ubuntu cd dan even in een andere pc, om te kijken of hij daar wel werkt.
<sultan> jij bent een fraaie Alex___
<Alex___> Wat bedoel je sultan ?
<Berkeljon> probeer modus is opgestart
<Alex___> Mooi
<Alex___> Kijk even of alles werkt (internet aanklikken) enzo
<Berkeljon> and now?
<Berkeljon> okay
<Alex___> 10.04 of 10.10 ?
<Alex___> Heb je Ubuntu 10.04 of Ubuntu 10.10?d
<Alex___> 10.10 *
<Alex___> Sorry typfout
<Alex___> Ik neem aan dat alles werkt en je ubuntu 10.10 hebt
<Alex___> Op het bureaublad staat een icoontje
<Alex___> Die heet 'Ubuntu 10.10 installeren' (of anders als je geen nederlands hebt geselecteerd)
<Alex___> Dubbelklik erop
<Alex___> Dan krijg je een nieuw venster, waar je de installatie taal kunt aangeven.
<Berkeljon> firefox opgestart
<Alex___> Lees even wat ik hier boven typte
<Berkeljon> code ingevoerd for wireless
<Berkeljon> software vraagt daarna om een nieuw pasword?
<Alex___> Password keyring?
<Berkeljon> speedtest geeft 100kb , langzaam maar beter dan voorheen
<Berkeljon> yep
<Alex___> Dat is de soort master key om de code's te unlocken.
<Alex___> Dus onthoud die goe
<Berkeljon> aha
<Alex___> goed *
<Alex___> En maak hem veilig
<Alex___> Niet te veilig dat je hem vergeet
<Berkeljon> nu naar ubuntu installeren
<Alex___> Op het bureaublad staat een installatieicoontje
<Berkeljon> loopt vast na 5 seconden
<Berkeljon> tom poes verzin een list
<Berkeljon> kan het zijn dat de windows w7 evaluation cpy of een virus de boel tegen houd?
<Berkeljon> als ik de hd format voordat ik ubuntu installeer dat kan misschien helpen?
<Berkeljon> hoe kan ik de hd formatteren
<Alex___> [11:43] <Alex___> Mocht het niet werken, probeer de Ubuntu cd dan even in een andere pc, om te kijken of hij daar wel werkt.
<Alex___> Dat over dat virus, dat lijkt me niet.
<Alex___> Aangezien windows virussen geen invloed hebben op Ubuntu
<Alex___> Loopt de hele pc vast of alleen het installatievenster?
<Berkeljon> hele pc
<Berkeljon> numlock doet het ook niet meer
<Alex___> Probeer dan de ubuntu pc even in een andere pc
<Alex___> cd *
<Berkeljon> als ik dan installeren kies dan heb ik een probleem natuurlijk op die pc?
<Gorash> ik heb een vriendin die een 'virus' heeft, dat zegt de administrator van de uni. we hebben 8 scans gedaan (zelfs met resque CD) en niets gevonden
<Gorash> toch zeggen ze: formatteren.. lol? ;)
<Alex___> Uni?
<Gorash> universiteit
<Alex___> Scans gedaan waarmee Gorash
<Gorash> eens kijken, kaspersky, bitdefender, avd, trend micro, symantec, hitman
<Gorash> (ook scan in safe made, vanaf een rescue CD)
<Alex___> Dan raad ik je aan om de HDD uit de pc te halen
<Berkeljon> ik werk hier met avast en dat werkt lekker
<Alex___> En dan op een andere pc (waar een virusscanner op zit, het liefste clean install) te scannen.
<Gorash> ja probleem is dat ze op de uni van minneapolis zit, en herinstallaie kost 400 dollar
<Berkeljon> maar ten tijde dat de pc was uitgeleend was het verlopen en de database uitdated
<Gorash> maar Alex, we hebben een rescue CD gemaakt (= linux) en de drives gescanned.. niets gevonden
<Gorash> is dat niet hetzelfde principe!?
<Alex___> Gorash: Haal de HDD uit de pc en zet hem in een andere pc en scan daarmee
<Alex___> Dus niet op de pc waar het 'virus' zit gaan scannen
<Gorash> ja dat gaat dus niet, ze woon in de VS
<Gorash> ;)
<Alex___> Heeft ze zelf geen andere pc?
<Gorash> nee, is het een laptop
<Alex___> Dan moet ze even overvliegen
<Alex___> Of de laptop opsturen :
<Gorash> haha ja dat vertelde ik haar gister ook al
<Alex___> :P
<Alex___> Gebruikt ze linux of windows?
<Alex___> Als OS?
<Gorash> maar ik las een scriptie over het aantal fout positief detecties
<Gorash> dat toch op 15% komt....
<Gorash> windows vista
<Gorash> heb haar niet overgekregen op linux, maar begrijpelijk met al die wiskunde en statistiek software
<Alex___> Wine :)
<Alex___> Of virtualbox
<Alex___> Als dan je guest os (windows) crasht, dan maak je in je host os (ubuntu) een nieuwe virtuele aan
<Gorash> ja, maar dat werkt toch niet perfect
<Alex___> Virtualbox wel
<Gorash> (wine dan)
<Gorash> met vmware heb ik erg goede ervaringen!
<Alex___> Ik ook
<Alex___> Alleen geen games
<Gorash> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilB5cUlBNCA
<Gorash> haha, deze heb ik vorig jaar gemaakt :P
<Gorash> kijk maar
<Alex___> You need to upgrade your Adobe Flash Player to watch this video. Download it from Adobe.
<Gorash> youtube. filpmje is left for death 2 onder vmware
<Gorash> op mijn bakkie :)
<Alex___> Mooi
<Alex___> vmware of virtualbox?
<Alex___> Guest os/hoofd OS?
<Gorash> vmware workstation
<Alex___> brb even firefox herstarten
<Alex___> ok
<Berkeljon> ik ga even de externe cd speler zoeken voor de laptop en de cd daarin proberen
<Gorash> wil je installeren!?
<Gorash> ik doe dat meestan van een usb schijf, werkt ook goed
<Berkeljon> gorash je hebt wat gemist.
<Berkeljon> ubuntu installeerd niet op een pc
<Berkeljon> memtest was goed
<Berkeljon> nu cd proberen op een andere machine (laptop)
<Gorash> ohhok, sorry! :)
<Berkeljon> het is een kleine toshiba portege m200
<Berkeljon> heeft alleen extrene cd drive
<Gorash> hmm, heb ik geen ervaring mee. nog nooit installatieproblemen gehad (gelukkig)
<Berkeljon> bij rebooten na cd herkenning  dan boot hij van de hd
<Berkeljon> ik ben betiteld als de ultime tester wat mijn ogen zien slopen mijn handen
<Berkeljon> als er een kleine mogelijkheid is dat iets fout gaat dan gebeurt het bij mij
<Berkeljon> ik zal de laptop moeten vertellen dat hij vanaf de externe cd moet opstarten
<Berkeljon> weet iemand hoe ik simpel de hd van de pc kan formatteren
<Berkeljon> in windows lukt dat niet
<Berkeljon> dus bij opstaretn onder dos
<Berkeljon> met een special command denk ik om het te forceren
<Gorash> fdisk
<Gorash> en dan format c:
<Gorash> ?
<Gorash> of gewoon in dos: format c:
<Gorash> met fdisk kun je patitie's aanmaken / verwijderen
<Berkeljon> format c slikt ie niet
<Berkeljon> ik zal fdisk proberen
<Berkeljon> bij de laptop kom ik niet het menu om de boot sequence te veranderen
<Berkeljon> nu pc onder w7 opgestart om fdisk te proberen
<Berkeljon> fdisk herkent de pc niet
<Berkeljon> voor format c heb ik niet genoeg privileges
<Berkeljon> ik ben als administartor ingelogd
<Berkeljon> maar pc zegt dat ik moet invoken door in elevated mode te gaan?
<Gorash> even wacht en dingen op een rij
<Gorash> je wilt graag je hard disk formatteren begrijp ik!?
<Gorash> in dus zou je gewoon format c: moeten kunnen gebruiken, al weet ik niet meer precies hoe dat met NTFS zit
<Gorash> je kan het ook doen met een bootdisk, bv gparted
<Gorash> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Berkeljon> de reden van formaterem if om eventueele problemen met aanwezige software en of een virus uit te sluiten
<Berkeljon> want ubuntu zal zich gewoon moeten installeren
<Berkeljon> wat ik nu anders probeer is de 32 bit versie
<Berkeljon> misschien dat dit help ipv de 64
<Berkeljon> al weet ik iet wat het verschil tussen de 2 is
<Gorash> tsja.. ik draai zelf ook 32-bit
<Gorash> 64 bit vooral noodzakelijk als je meer dan 4 gig ram hebt
<Berkeljon> noodzakelijk?  ik heb 4gb
<HurricaneHarry> met 4Gb is het nog niet noodzakelijk, met meer wel.
<Berkeljon> ik zal niet vragen waarom want het antwoord zal ik niet begrijpen
<Berkeljon> nu moet ik ook de laptop vertellen wat de bootsequence moet zijn maar ik kom niet in het menu om dit aan te passen
<Berkeljon> er zit nu een soort van w7 op
<zyckde> krijg je geen scherm waaruit je naar je bios kan tijdens het opstarten? (en eerst booten vanaf CD/DVD is vrijwel standaard)
<Berkeljon> nope
<Berkeljon> geen bios scherm
<Berkeljon> ik zit inde bios
<Berkeljon> wat is een fdd?
<zyckde> floppy, toch>
<Berkeljon> aha
<Berkeljon> ik heb de externe cd speler met een usb aan laptop verbodnen
<Berkeljon> laptop is aangepast en de 32 bit cd gebakken die nu in de desktop gaat
<zyckde> in de laptop bedoel je?
<HurricaneHarry> 32bit/64bit heeft te maken met het adresseren van het geheugen, 32bit kan maar tot 4Gb aan.
<Berkeljon> ben nu bezig met een desktop en een laptop
<Berkeljon> desktop loopt vast ook met de 32 bit versie bij het installeren na 5 sec
<Berkeljon> laptop is nog aan het nadeneken
<Berkeljon> tussenstand is dat ik nog geen steek verder ben.
<Berkeljon> memtest was goed
<Berkeljon> 3 verschillende cd's en 64 bit en 32 bit geprobeerd
<misnix> Berkeljon, heb je hier gekeken?:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Berkeljon> daar heb ik naar gekeken
<Berkeljon> maar ik kom daar geen stap mee verder
<Berkeljon> de cd boot
<Berkeljon> en ik heb via verschillende schermen en taen geprobeert te installeren
<Berkeljon> demo werkt
<Berkeljon> maar als er op installeren wordt gedrukt dan loopt het vast
<misnix> de f6 opties geprobeerd?
<misnix> nolapic, noapic en acpi=off  ?
<Berkeljon> f6 options niet geprobeerd
<Berkeljon> heb geen idee wat dit allemaal voorsteld
<Berkeljon> tusenstand laptop: 64 bit versie lukt niet want de processor is niet geschikt
<Berkeljon> dus nu de 32 bit erin
<Berkeljon> wat is raadzaam om uit te proberen in de f6?
<misnix> maar even mee spelen, mijn oude moederbord had nolapic nodig anders liep ie vast bij install en ook later
<Berkeljon> glin warning.....failed due to unknown user id?
<misnix> en de cd checken als je dat nog niet hebt gedaan
<Berkeljon> dat komt iedere keer naar voren als ik f7 in druk om in het juiste scherm te komen
<misnix> geen idee, google het zou ik zeggen
<misnix> en probeer al die f6 opties uit
<misnix> ik moet er van door. succes
<ronnie_vd_c> is het mogelijk om een hogere resolutie te kiezen dan de native resolutie, zodat deze dan gedownscaled wordt naar de native resolution? Ik wil namelijk het forum thema eens in een hogere resolutie bekijken, maar mijn beeldscherm gaat maar tot 1440x900
<michel> hallo, ik heb een vraagje, ik wil dat mijn taakbalk doorzichtig is, dus heb ik via eigenschappen en dan effen kleur en dan ingesteld, maar dan is aleen het middelste stuk doorzichtig en niet de gehele balk
<ronnie_vd_c> michel, het standaard ubuntu thema ondersteunt dat niet goed genoeg. kies eens een ander thema en probeer het dan nog eens
<HurricaneHarry> ronnie_vd_c: het lijkt me dat dit niet zondermeer mogelijk is, ik heb hier 1680x1050, ik kan wel een screendump voor je maken ?
<ronnie_vd_c> HurricaneHarry: heb je bzr (bazaar) geinstalleerd en SMF toevallig?
<HurricaneHarry> bzr wel, smf ken ik zo niet.
<ronnie_vd_c> ah, ik maak er wel een static html pagina van
<michel> en nog een klein vraagje, hoe kan ik een snelkoppeling instellen dat ik met 2 toetsen de heldereid van me beeldschem kan aan passen
<michel> ?
<ronnie_vd_c> HurricaneHarry: http://filebin.ca/ptaycq/Website.tar.bz2
<ronnie_vd_c> michel, zitten daar geen standaard knoppen voor op je toetsenbord (fn F...) ?
<marty> test
<rkokkelk> Is het mogelijk om een video download te streamen van een normale download server ?
<berk> ubuntu 10.10 loopt vast na 5 sec bij installatie op een desktop. iemand een idee?
<OerHeks> bij installatie, of na installatie ?
 * OerHeks denkt dat berk in slaap gevallen is
<sultan> of hij is beukenootjes rapen
<berk> berk is weer wakker
<berk> bij installatie
<berk> cd is getest op een ander computer en werkt dus dat is het probleem niet
<berk> memtest was okay
<OerHeks> dus je boot, en gelijk stopt de installatie na 5sec ?
<berk> bij f6 wat verschillende opties geprobeerd
<OerHeks> wat voor videokaart zit er in de pc ?
<berk> ik boot en bij de keuze van installatie dan begint de installatie en verschijnt het witte bolletje met bewegende puntjes
<berk> en dat stopt na 5 seconden
<berk> en zit de pc vast
<berk> ati radion hd 3600
<OerHeks> je zou radeon.modeset=0 kunnen proberen > http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<berk> anyone any ideas?
<berk> waar kan ik radeon modeset=0 instellen?
<OerHeks> via die howto, booten, F6, die optie toevoegen na quiet splash
<OerHeks> en na installatie bij boot weer.
<berk> i'm lost
<berk> dit is mijn eerste kennis making met ubuntu
<berk> ik heb quiet splash op het scherm voorbij zien komen
<berk> roept andere associaties op (voorzichtig in het water springen)
<OerHeks> wat voor pc is het ? chipset ?
<berk> het is een asus p5ql moederbord en een inet core2 duo e8400 3ghz
<OerHeks> intel P/G43
<berk> is dat een probleem?
<OerHeks> ik snap niet dat ubuntu je videokaart niet ondersteund, mischien dat de handleiding met '  radeon.modeset=0 ' wat oplost http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<berk> wat leid tot de conlusie dat het de video kaart is? de gehele computer komt vast te zitten; ook de numlock werkt niet meer
<OerHeks> ervaring.
<OerHeks> heb je de cd ook in live modus uitgeprobeerd ?
<berk> wat is de live modus? de probeer stand demo stand en dan installeren?
<berk> heb ik geprobeerd
<berk> ik heb je link gelezen en ga wat proberen
<berk> ik heb quiet en splash gedelete
<berk> maar nu nog wat invullen
<berk> ik zie alleen voor de intel, nvidea en generic maar niks voor de ati
<OerHeks> radeon.modeset=0
<berk> thx
<berk> vreemd ik heb dat ingevuld en gekozen voor ubuntu installeren en zag dat de quiet splash er weer stond?
<OerHeks> geeft niets
<berk> installatie liep vast
<berk> power button is starks versleten voordat er een os op de machine staat :(
<OerHeks> jammer :(
<berk> er is wat veranderd
<berk> ik heb hetzelfde gedaan maar voordat ik splash heb weggehaald is de regel geslecteerd van ubuntu installeren en toen enter gedrukt
<berk> en nu erg veel text scrolled over het scherm
<OerHeks> dat kan, normaal is dat verborgen.
<berk> jammer loopt toch weer vast op de installatie
<berk> weer terug bij af
<OerHeks> je zou je probleem kunnen voorleggen op het forum > http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/installatie/
<berk> misschien moet ik mijn naam maar veranderen in oersukkel
<berk> goed plan
<berk> oeps moet eerst nog registreren
<sultan> ik zeg altijd maar zo: een grote EIK is als een eikel begonnen
<sultan> zal voor een berk niet veel anders zijn... ;-)
<berk> men spreekt over lucid. wat is dat?
<sultan> de naam van een van de ubuntu versies
<sultan> 10.04 is lucid
<sultan> 10.10 is maverick
<sultan> lucid lynx, en maverick meerkat
<berk> thx
<berk> ik heb de maverick versie hier
<OerHeks> en de komende release naught nogiets
<sultan> das de nieuwste...
<sultan> narwall of zoiets
<OerHeks> jups
<berk> volgens oerheks een p/g43 chipset,  intel core2 duo e8400 3.00ghz
<sultan> ubuntu 11.04 natty narwhal
<OerHeks> jups P43 of G43
<sultan> die zal zeker een spash screen hebben ;-)
<berk> dus ook de nieuwste problemen?
<OerHeks> maar die chipset is ondersteund, dus het zit hem in de radeon denk ik
<sultan> in 10.10 zitten nog diverse vervelende dingen die in 10.04 niet zaten...
<sultan> heb er reeds diverse gemeld...
<sultan> wellicht zinvol om 10.04 te proberen berk ?
<berk> moet ik een linkje vinden voor de iso
<sultan> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<berk> thx
<berk> dan wordt het de intel x86 versie
<berk> waar staat lts voor?
<berk> ik ga even uit delucht
<berk> thx sofar
<OerHeks> long term support
<OerHeks> 5 jaar.
<NEO_X> nou gister proberen lamp op 10.10 te zetten
<NEO_X> ineens gaat er linksboven een cursor knipperen
<NEO_X> die knippert nu nog
<NEO_X> wat nu?
<sultan> 5 jaar voor de serverversie, 3 jaar voor de desktop
<OerHeks> ineens ? na installatie ?
<NEO_X> tijdens
<NEO_X> cursortje linksboven
<NEO_X> _
<OerHeks> hoe heb je de installatie van lamp gedaan dan ?
<NEO_X> had tutorial gevonden krijg je blauwe scherm en kan je vanalles uitzoeken
<NEO_X> ssh
<NEO_X> lamp enzovoorts
<NEO_X> w8 kijk ff
<OerHeks> lijkt me nuttig ja.
<NEO_X> tasksel
<NEO_X> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-distributions/4-ubuntu/1239-install-lamp-with-1-command-in-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat
<OerHeks> gestart met sudo tasksel ?
<NEO_X> pc uit en aan zetten want lijkt me dat er niks meer veranderd
<NEO_X> ja
<NEO_X> is goed gegaan tot ik ww moest invoeren van mysgq
<NEO_X> mysql
<OerHeks> we raden liever aan om apache mysql en php via synaptic te installeren.
<NEO_X> ja ok maar ik ben nogal nieuw en de meeste reacties zijn kijk op internet google dit
<OerHeks> vandaar dat het oude tasksel er ook niet meer inzit
<NEO_X> dus ik ben volop aan het proberen
<NEO_X> krijg nu ff iets raars
<NEO_X> ubuntu 10.10 dell-pc tty0
<NEO_X> dell-pc login
<NEO_X> linksboven
<NEO_X> verder niks
<OerHeks> log in
<OerHeks> en daarna 'startx'
<NEO_X> waarmee login
<NEO_X> wachtwoord van linux pakt ie niet
<OerHeks> caps lock aanstaan ?
<NEO_X> nee zit er al in
<NEO_X> startx doet ie niet
<OerHeks> ctr + alt + F7?
<NEO_X> not installed
<NEO_X> je krijg weer die cursor
<NEO_X> ctrl alt  f7
<NEO_X> godver
<OerHeks> volgende keer een howto zoals deze gebruiken > https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/index.html of http://howtoforge.net/installing-apache2-with-php5-and-mysql-support-on-ubuntu-10.10-lamp
<OerHeks> maar daarmee krijg je je huidige systeem niet werkend
<OerHeks> ik weet niet wat er fout gelopen is, ik denk dat tasksel een 2e linux naast je desktop heeft gezet ofzo
<OerHeks> je zou dit kunnen controleren, door te booten met linker shift vasthouden, dan kom je in Grub menu
<OerHeks> eerst zien wat daar allemaal staat, en of er je oude desktop bij staat
<berk> burn burn
<berk> 10.04
<NEO_X> ik raus die dvd er nog wel een keer in
<NEO_X> maar wel gewoon desktop versie erop oerheks ?
<berk> briljant
<berk> 10.04.1 loopt soepeltjes door
<NEO_X> ?
<NEO_X> .1 ?
<OerHeks> dan had sultan gelijk, mooi mooi
<berk> dat zegt het scherm dus zal wel
<berk> vraag:
<berk> wat is de beste versie voor een toshiba portege m200 laptop
<berk> heeft een intel centrino
<berk> heb om te testen 10.10 erop gezte en dat werkt
<berk> maar een lichtere versie zal wellicht beter zijn
<OerHeks> lichtere versie Lubuntu of Xubuntu
<berk> thx
<berk> shit installatie op de desktop loopt vast bij keuze keybord
<OerHeks> rustig wachten
<OerHeks> de installatie kan soms even tijd nodig hebben voor de volgende stap
<berk> ik heb een reboot gedaan en toetsen via de gues functie ingesteld
<berk> nu lijkt hij weer vastgelopen
<berk> balletje met de puntjes beweegt niet meer
<berk> geduld hebben?
<berk> burn burn
<berk> lubuntu
<berk> ubuntu 10.10 iso is 600 mb ubuntu 10.4 is 400 mb en lubuntu 10.10 i bijna 600 mb   ik zie het verband niet
<berk> luibuntu zou lichter moeten zijn dan ubuntu maar de iso is groeter dan ubuntu 10.04???
<OerHeks> hoezo ?
<OerHeks>  ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso              16-Aug-2010 11:19  686Mb
<OerHeks> ik denk dat die 400 mb niet klopt
<Gotiniens> groot is wat anders dan lichter
<josspyker> 400 mb klopt niet
<OerHeks> ja, de grootte van de iso is verder niet zo intressant, het past op een cd
<berk> sorry je hebt gelijk ik zat scheef te kijken naar een andere download
<berk> allemaal bijna 700
<berk> en lubuntu 600
<berk> ik ben vandaag al wat verder gekomen
<berk> nu nog voorbij de hickup bij het toetsen bord
<berk> in de tussentijd lubuntu op de laptop knallen
<Vincent_> Hallo
<berk> ouch
<Vincent_> Ik heb een vraagje
<berk> laptop laat een package manager zien
<berk> nu moet ik bepalen wat erbij komt en wat eraf gaat
<berk> dat gaat niet lukken ben ik bang
<berk> gaat bij en reboot lubuntu gewoon installeren over ubuntu?
<Gotiniens> Vincent_, als je je vraag niet stelt kunnen we ook niet helpen ;)
<Vincent_> Een tijdje terug heb ik Ubuntu distributie geinstalleerd op een oude laptop. Werkt op zich prima, alleen blijkt dat ik een engelse versie heb
<Vincent_> Ik heb gezocht of je de taal kunt wijzigen, maar dat zag er allemaal erg ingewikkeld uit :(
<OerHeks> in het systeem menu  language aanpassen ?
<Vincent_> Moet ik nu helemaal opnieuw beginnen of kan ik de bestaande installatie toch nog updaten?
<OerHeks> ja dit kan je eenvoudig bijwerken
<Gotiniens> system->administration>language support
<Vincent_> Daar zag ik alleen maar Engels.
<Vincent_> Maar nu ik het weer aanklik wordt er weer iets geinstalleerd ....
<jorenl_> Add or Remove languages?
<Gotiniens> op de knop "install / remove languages" klikken
<petrov> iemand ervaring met rsync? :d
<Gotiniens> daar kan je dutch kiezen
<Gotiniens> petrov, ikke wel ja
 * OerHeks gebruikt rsync & grsync
<Vincent_> Hmm, ik heb eerder toch iets goeds gedaan denk ik, want ik zie nu dat er van alles uitgepakt wordt
<OerHeks> klinkt goed.
<OerHeks> straks ook naar de 2e tab kijken, tekst.
<Flexicon> Ey!
<Flexicon> Zijn der nog meer mensen?
<Gotiniens> nee sorry
<Vincent_> Hij is klaar, maar ik zie nu Nederlands en Nederlands (Nederland).
<Flexicon> oke
<Vincent_> Heb ik dan iets dubbel geinstalleerd?
<Gotiniens> Vincent_, dat klinkt goed toch!
<Gotiniens> denk het niet
<petrov> Ik heb 1 pc (ext4) en alle data wordt gesynchroniseerd naar een media center (ext4) met rsync (alles werkte perfect) ik heb mijn pc geformatteerd wil terug syncen en krijg de volgende boodschap: rsync: chgrp "/media/NFS/mapje" failed: Invalid argument (22)
<Gotiniens> wss is de tweede ook de nederlandse localiteit
<Gotiniens> dat is iets meer dan alleen de taal
<Gotiniens> petrov, heb je wel rechten om in de doelmap te schrijven?
<Flexicon> Een vraagje wat is een goede tekstverwerker? Want bij openoffice gooit die .docx bestanden door elkaar :(
<petrov> Gotiniens, via nautilus kan ik mappen aanmaken, verwijderen
<OerHeks> abiword is goed.
<Gotiniens> Flexicon, klopt, dat zal elke linux textverwerker doen, Docx word een beetje geheim gehouden door Microsoft
<Gotiniens> petrov, man .
<Gotiniens> oeps
<Vincent_> vreemd genoeg kan ik de taal niet kiezen. Ik kan over het rijtje met geinstalleerde talen heen met mijn muis, maar 1 aanklikken lukt niet.
<Gotiniens> Vincent_, hoeft niet, de bovenste taal is de hoofd taal
<Vincent_> OK. Dan moet ik nu zeker rebooten ... :D
<Gotiniens> Vincent_, denk het ja
<OerHeks> nee 2e tab kijken
<Vincent_> Alvast dank
<OerHeks> en knop 'op gehele systeem toepassen' gebruiken
<Gotiniens> petrov, die map waar die fout op voorkomt, die is op de bron van een bepaalde groep, bestaat die groep ook op de doel pc?
<petrov> het grappige van al is, via grsync werkt het perfect :s :p
<Gotiniens> dan moet je even kijken welke opties grsync allemaal meegeeft
<OerHeks> goed zo
<petrov> al gedaan, zonder resultaat
<Gotiniens> want dat is gewoon een programma wat rsync opstart
<petrov> zal nog eens proberen
<Gotiniens> petrov, wss te zien via "ps aux | grep rsync"
<petrov> rsync -av --progress --delete
<Vincent_> @Gotiniens: het is perfect. Het is Nederlands :D Blijkbaar was ik al een heel eind op de goede weg.
<Gotiniens> Vincent_, nee hoor, het is gewoon zo weinig werk in ubuntu ;)
<Gotiniens> maar je moet nog wel iets anders doen
<Gotiniens> dit zei OerHeks die er wss meer ervaring in heeft dank ik
<Gotiniens> system->administration>language support
<Flexicon> Iemand idee voor een goede tekstverwerker die wel overweg kan met docx?
<Gotiniens> en dan de tweede tabblad "text"
<Gotiniens> Flexicon, zoals ik al uitlegde: MS office 2007
<OerHeks> Flexicon, abiword ?
<Gotiniens> Vincent_, en in dat tabblad even nederlands (nederland) kiezen, en dan op systeemwijd aanpassen
<Gotiniens> en dan ben je helemaal klaar
<OerHeks> en updates draaien kan geen kwaad.
<OerHeks> den vertalers zijn drukjes.
<petrov> Gotiniens, mss door mijn format dat de groep een andere id ofzo heeft
<Flexicon> Ja kan je me dan helpen met office 2007
<petrov> vandaar dat het niet zou werken
<Flexicon> krijg hem nie aan te praat (A)
<Gotiniens> petrov, ja dat zou kunnen inderdaad
<Flexicon> Hij wil hem niet opstarten in wine
<Gotiniens> petrov, zelf al vaker daar problemen mee gehad
<OerHeks> check de wineHQ database Flexicon
<petrov> Gotiniens, hoe lost je het op? sync zonder rechten van de groep dan
<Flexicon> krijg je dat je hem moet aanvinken (dat die betrouwbaar is) alleen kan niet wegschrijven in die cd, doe ik via winezelf dan zegt die onbekende fout excusus voor het ongemak, wilt u dit bericht sturen naar microsoft?
<OerHeks> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4992
<Gotiniens> petrov, het makkelijkste is denk ik de /etc/group file met de hand aan te passen, MITS JE WEET WAT JE DOET
<Gotiniens> want dan kloppen de rechten op files die al gemaakt zijn ook niet meer
<Gotiniens> want het filesystem slaat de gid op, en niet de group naam
<Vincent_> Ik ga verder. Bedank voor de hulp
<berk> hesk: heb je nog een oplossing voor het hangen van de installatie van 10.04 op de keyboard keuze?
<Gotiniens> Vincent_, heb je nog gelezen wat ik getytpt had?
<Vincent_> Yep
<Vincent_> En dat stond allemaal goed
<Flexicon> naja zal nog eens proberen ;)
<OerHeks> dus abiword werkt niet Flexicon ?
<Flexicon> volgens mij niet
<Flexicon> naja die zou nog kunnen
<Flexicon> zal eens kijken
<Flexicon> want docx gooit die alles door elkaar
<Flexicon> Hoe kun je navigeren naar je CDstation in de terminal?
<jorenl_> ik heb weer een stomme vraag... Als ik een toepassing installeer, naar welke map
<jorenl_> gaat die dan?
<commandoline> hij komt in het toepassingen-menu te staan
<jorenl_> ja.
<commandoline> en onder welke categorie, dat hangt af van de applicatie
<jorenl_> Naar welke map gaan de programmabestanden?
<jorenl_> xd
<Flexicon> hele simpele vraag maar hoe kan je in de terminal naar je CD gaan?
<commandoline> oh, dat verschlt.
<jorenl_> wat zijn de typische mappen dan?
<commandoline> jorenl_: programma's worden verspreid over verschillende mappen
<jorenl_> handig... -,-
<commandoline> jorenl_: bijv. /usr/share .
<OerHeks> cd /media/ ofzo ?
<commandoline> OerHeks: klopt, cd /media/cdrom0 dacht ik
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<misnix> cd /media/cdrom normaal gesproken
<commandoline> jorenl_: http://www.rayslinks.com/WhereAreProgramFilesinUbuntu.html
<OerHeks> als je zelf moet kiezen waar je iets installeerd, is /opt/ een mooie oplossing.
<jorenl_> ok :)
<jorenl_> Ik wou dat graag weten omdat sommige programmas gezipt komen
<jorenl_> en ik wou een goede plaats vinden om die dan te plaatsen :)
<commandoline> jorenl_: dan is /opt idd ideaal.
<jorenl_> eigenlijk verkies ik toch het  /Program FIles Systeem a la Windows :p
<OerHeks> een tar.gz zou ik eerst uitpakken, vaak is dit alleen een installer
<jorenl_> jaja :) Maar ik had er toch al een paar die weldegelijk de root van een app waren.
<OerHeks> oke zie /opt/ als C:/Programma Files/
<Flexicon> hmm
<Flexicon> werkt handig dit -.-'
<berk> vraag: 10.04 loopt vast bij installatie op de keuze keyboard, als ik de keybord lostrek zou dit dan helpen?
<OerHeks> usb toetsenbord ?
<berk> yep
<OerHeks> staat in de bios usb legacy support aan ?
<berk> muis is met een "gewone aansluiting
<berk> hoe kom ik nu in de bios?
<Flexicon> via F2
<berk> normaliter is het bij opstarten de hele f rij roetsen
<misnix> meestal vind je programma's terug door in het systeem menu-> administration synaptic op te starten en naar de properties van het programma te kijken, tab installed files
<Flexicon> maar adn moet je hem eerst afsluiten :P
<OerHeks> 1e scherm bij boot mmoet aangeven "Del' of F1 of F2
<berk> ik ga de bios bekijken
<OerHeks> als je niet de bios in kan, berk
<OerHeks> moet je een ps2 toetsenbord aansluiten om dit in te stellen
<OerHeks> mogenlijk kan dit niet met een usb toetsenbord
<Flexicon> *bij mij thuis werkt het wel met usb toetsenbord ;)
<OerHeks> dan stond dat aan, Flexicon, sommige biossen detecteren dat, tegenwoordig
<Flexicon> owh op die manier :), weer wat geleerd.
<berk> ik zit in de bios
<Flexicon> maar hoe krijg setup.exe aan de praat die op een cd staat.
<berk> en usb legacy staat op auto
<berk> moet ik dat veranderen in enabled?
<OerHeks> auto is goed.
<Jorisvh> Hallo! Ik heb een probleemke met Ubuntu 9.10.
<OerHeks> je kan het veranderen in enable, maar ik hoopte dat het niet aanstond, dat verklaarde de crash
<berk> dus rebooten zonder toetsen bord heeft geen zin?
<Jorisvh> Ik krijg geen toegang meer tot mijn diskette station. Ik krijg de melding: "Kan de locatie niet aankoppelen Geen media of schijf in lade" Kan iem. mij hierbij helpen?
<OerHeks> heb je die pagina gevolgd, Flexicon ? http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4992
<Jorisvh> Dit forum heb ik ook gevonden maar daar staat nog geen oplossing in voor mijn probleem: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/hardware-en-drivers/diskette-station-en-zip-drive-worden-niet-gelezen/msg664420/#msg664420
<OerHeks> ik heb geen idee van wine problemen verder, daar vind je vaak de oplossing
<Flexicon> Ja en nee: Or open a terminal, navigate to the disk
<Flexicon> maar hoe doe je navigate to disk
<berk> wat betekend legacy support?
<berk> ik zie dat er in de bios 2 verschillende usb 2 zijn
<berk> een "gewone usb2 en een highspeed
<OerHeks> legacy support betekent dat hij de usb tb kan vertalen naar ps21
<OerHeks> highspeed is 480 mbit
<berk> er staat feitelijk usb2 controllerd;    enabled
<OerHeks> *ps2
<berk> en usb 2 controller     highspeed
<OerHeks> staat dus allemaal goed, berk
<berk> ps2 zijn de oude connecters
<berk> al veel geleerd vandaag
<berk> maar nog niet geinstalleerd :p
<Flexicon> Ja en nee: Or open a terminal, navigate to the disk
<Flexicon> maar hoe doe je navigate to disk
<berk> alhoewel  op de laptop 10.10 32 bit eerst geinstalleerd en nu lubuntu 10.10
<OerHeks> ik heb geen wine, maar die je dat niet met die filebrowser die in wine zit ?
<berk> ik hop dat lubuntu firefox meteen meeneemt anders heb ik een andere uitdaging
<Flexicon> ja dan kan ik heel mijn cd station niet vinden
<Flexicon> zou ook niet weten hoe ik hem dan moet toevenge, zou het pad echt niet weten
<berk> switching naar enabled heeft het probleem nog niet opgelost helaas
<Flexicon> naja
<Flexicon> helaas
<Flexicon> toch edankt oerheks
<Jorisvh> Kan iem mij aub helpen bij het volgende: Ik krijg geen toegang meer tot mijn diskette station. Ik krijg de melding: "Kan de locatie niet aankoppelen Geen media of schijf in lade"
<OerHeks> is de diskette nog wel leesbaar ? getest op een andere pc ?
<Jorisvh> Ik heb het getest met Microsoft windows en daar werkt het wel!
<Jorisvh> Het heeft al eerder wel gewerkt onder Ubuntu maar het was begonnen door een diskette uit en in het station te steken.
<OerHeks> en daarna was hij nog wel benaderbaar op windows ?
<Jorisvh> ja idd!
<OerHeks> je kan proberen met rootrechten of de diskette wel benaderbaar is, nautilus opstarten met rootrechten> gksudo nautilus
<OerHeks> en dan op diskette klikken, rechter muis, eigenschappen, en dan rechten
<Jorisvh> Ik kan diskette niet terug vinden, zeker bij Locaties
<OerHeks> jammer :(
<OerHeks> ik vermoed dat er toch iets beschadigd is
<OerHeks> mischien met de drive zelf
<Jorisvh> Dat kan volgens mij niet!!! Waarom werkt het dan wel onder windows??
<OerHeks> staat windows op diezelfde pc ?
<FOAD> Rustig aan.
<Jorisvh> ja!
<OerHeks> andere mogenlijkheid, de diskette is besmet.
<Jorisvh> Denk ik ook niet, heb al met meerdere diskettes geprobeerd  met hetzelfde resultaat!
<Jorisvh> Kan het niet aan de instellingen liggen in Ubuntu?
<Jorisvh> Kan ik het niet zelf handmatig proberen te mounten?
<FOAD> Ja, met mount.
<Jorisvh> Kun je mij het commando nog eens geven?
<OerHeks> ik neem aan dat het vfat is > mount /dev/fd0 /floppy -t vfa
<OerHeks> mount /dev/fd0 /floppy -t vfat
<HurricaneHarry> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0u1440 /media/floppy zou ik doen, aangenomen dat het een standaard geformateerde floppy is.
<Jorisvh> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0u1440 /media/floppy
<OerHeks> hmm ik zie in launchpad meer problemen > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/441835
<Jorisvh> mount: apparaat /dev/fd0u1440 bestaat niet
<HurricaneHarry> doe een ls /dev/fd*
<HurricaneHarry> Jorisvh: krijg je dan wel een lijstje met fd0 en meer ?
<Jorisvh> ja: /dev/fd: 0  1  2  3
<HurricaneHarry> dan even in mijn regel fd0u1440 veranderen in fd0
<Jorisvh> Ik krijg al geen meldingen!
<HurricaneHarry> ls /media/floppy
<Jorisvh> Niets, maar gebruik een lege diskette waar ik bestanden wou op kopieren.
<HurricaneHarry> touch /media/floppy/testfile && ls /media/floppy
<OerHeks> formatteer eerst de floppy ?
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat je het met een floppy zou proberen met bestanden erop.
<Jorisvh> Wat moet ik nu doen alvorens ik een andere diskette met bestanden insteek?
<HurricaneHarry> werkte mijn regel ?
<berk> jippee lubuntu werkt als een speer
<berk> op de "oude laptop"
<berk> kan alleen geen flash erin krijgen
<berk> in chromium
<Jorisvh> HurricaneHarry: jouw regel werkte inderdaad!
<berk> wat lopen rommelen maar niet succesvol
<Gotiniens> als he zon oude laptop is wel je dat waarschijnlijk toch niet beasty_
<Gotiniens> euhm berk
<HurricaneHarry> om een andere floppy te gebruiken: sudo umount /dev/fd0
<berk> ihad vanmiddag ubuntu 10.10 met fash in firefox en werkte prima
<Jorisvh> umount: /dev/fd0: niet aangekoppeld
<berk> ik heb firfox downloads maar ze installeren niet?
<berk> hoe krijg ik dat voor elkaar?
<berk> of hoe krijg ik de flashplayer als plugin in chromium
<berk> emn zegt dat dit erin zit maar dat heb ik niet kunnen constateren
<berk> en plugin is enabled
<Dython> flash can je gewoon instaleren via software
<berk> ik klikte op de link die verschijnt als het nodig is:
<berk> maar dan wordt chromium gewoon nog een keer geopend?
<berk> uiteraard met als tussenstap op de download butten van adobe
<D3814N> berk is je engels een beetje goed?
<Dython> weet iemadn hoe ik netwerk dependency  for een init.d script aan geef?
<D3814N> berk, hier staat het eenvoudig uitgelegd: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-flash-support-for-google-chromium-browser.html
<Dython> tip , doe is een flash test -> ggogle flash test en kijk is of dat werkt
<Gotiniens> D3814N, die link is verouderd
<HurricaneHarry> brb.
<D3814N> oh sorry Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Gotiniens> dat is tegenwoordig genoeg voor flash onder chromium
<D3814N> hmm ik heb genoeg aan firefox
<Gotiniens> iceweasel natuurlijk als echte debian gebruiker
<D3814N> :) jij begrijpt het
<OerHeks> Lubuntu restricted extra's installeren ?
<Jorisvh> Kan hier mijn probleem zijn?  umount: /dev/fd0: niet aangekoppeld
<HurricaneHarry> Jorisvh: er kan een probleem optreden met de openen van de floppy, uit locaties, dit kun je alleen oplossen door een reboot.
<HurricaneHarry> Josrisvh: na een reboot kun je in de terminal de de floppy weer mounten zoals eerder.
<HurricaneHarry> sudo mount -t /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<HurricaneHarry> nautilus /media/floppy
<HurricaneHarry> * je ding doen
<HurricaneHarry> sudo umount /dev/fd0
<berk> als flash test heb ik een kinder online spelletjes site :)
<Jorisvh> Dank u HurricaneHarry, ik ga dan mijn computer herstarten. Tot straks misschien of tot morgen!
<berk> ik heb de link gelezen en de command line gevonden waar ik plugin kan adden maar het eerste gedeelte is chinees voor mij
<berk> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<berk> sudo cp /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<berk> WAAR type ik dit allemaal?
<OerHeks> ik zou software centrum openen, zoeken op 'restricted' en Lubuntu-restricted-extra's installeren. flash java codecs en tools
<misnix> sudo is een programma dat de rest van je opdracht als root uitvoert
<OerHeks> die opdrachten voer je uit in terminal
<OerHeks> ctrl + alt + T
<Gotiniens> berk, alleen het eerste commando is nog nodig tegenwoordig
<Gotiniens> de rest van het artikel is verouderd
<berk> jc had niet verwacht aan het einde vande dag als systeem beheerder aan de slag te zijn of een scripter
<OerHeks> ow geen verouderde howto's volgen van oudere versies.
<berk> dat is goed njieuws
<berk> waar vind ik sofware centrum?
<berk> ik heb de engelse lubuntu versie
<OerHeks> ergens in je menu ?
<berk> accesoires games graphics ineternet office other sounds system tools preferences run logout
<berk> dat zijn de smaken
<berk> ik heb de lxtterminal
<OerHeks> ah ik lees software installeren via Synaptic, er is geen softwarecentrum zoals gnome en kde
<berk> met de sudo line in de terminal krijg ik de melding dat het de package niet kan vinden
<OerHeks> preferences > synaptic package manager
<berk> synaptic open en nu
<OerHeks> zoek op restricted
<OerHeks> lees maar terug
<berk> onder restricted is niets "leuks " zoals flash of java allen power managementen line editor
<OerHeks> dan in software sources universe en restricted respository's enablen
<berk> onder universe staat niets?
<OerHeks> sofftware sources is een ander menu in preferences
<berk> ik denk zo langzamerhand wat te gan begrijpen corrigeer mij als ik verkeerd zit
<berk> als ik iets download dan komt het in de download folder en dat is alles
<berk> dan via synaptic de dowloaded files adden
<berk> en installeren?
<OerHeks> niet zomaar iets downloaden, als het via eigen software kanaal op te halen is.
<berk> via eigen software kanaal ophalen?
<OerHeks> in preferences> software sources > universe en restricted respository's enablen
<OerHeks> daarna synaptic weer openen, en herladen, dan heeft hij een paar lijsten erbij
<berk> software sources heb ik niet onder preferences
<OerHeks> niet in zelfde menu als synaptic ?
<OerHeks> vreemd
<berk> precies geen software sources
<berk> in zelfde menu als synaptic
<OerHeks> nederlands softwarebronnen ?
<berk> wat bedoel je precies?
<OerHeks> softwaresources = softwarebronnen lijkt me
<berk> okay sorry
<berk> ik heb lubuntu in het engels
<OerHeks> dan zie je software sources
<OerHeks> :(
<OerHeks> check alle menuś maar volgens mij moet dat gewoon onder preferences staan
<berk> ik heb alles doorgelopen stuk voor stuk maar ga dat nog een keer doen
<berk> waarom weet je hier zoveel van? en ank je voor je geduld
<OerHeks> http://www.linuxzone.es/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/lubuntu-10.04.png
<berk> helaas
<berk> ik heb lubuntu 10.10
<berk> geen 10.04
<berk> op de desktop tracht ik ubuntu 10.04 te installeren
<OerHeks> hmm en in synaptic menu preferences > packet sources ?
<OerHeks> in ubuntu 10.10 is dit idd verdwenen en alleen bereikbaar via synaptic en softwarecentrum
<berk> ik heb de synaptic open
<OerHeks> menubalk > preferences > software sources ?
<OerHeks> dan opent er een nieuw menu
<OerHeks> (menubalk van synaptic)
<berk> ben alles secuur aan het lezen maar geen software sources
<berk> bingo
<trijntje> berk, repository?
<berk> ik heb het
<trijntje> ok, laat dan maar ;)
<OerHeks> oke
<OerHeks> nu in dat menu restricted, universe aanvinken, geen backports
<berk> het staat waar ook restricted staat
<berk> bij software sources heb ik 3 packges: python    software properties   en synaptic
<berk> ik krijg het vermoeden dat ik wellicht even een manual voor dummies moet gaan lezen
<OerHeks> Lubuntu heeft een ander menu dan gnome/kde idd
<berk> iets simpels wordt toch wel lastig
<berk> voorheen was het clicken en de boel installeerde
<berk> hold on ik heb een aandere software sources
<berk> en daar heb ik tabjes met ubuntu software en othersoftware
<OerHeks> jups
<berk> het zat onder repository
<berk> download server veranderd naar nederland
<berk> nu moet ik even teruglezen over restricted
<berk> alles is aangevinkt
<berk> 66 packeges worden geload
<berk> ik zie nu kubuntu restricted addons
<OerHeks> mischien even verder scrollen ?
<OerHeks> k .. l ..
<berk> sorry slip of the finger
<berk> ik heb daar nu een vinkje ingezet
<berk> en dan op apply?
<berk> ik ben bang dat alle andere zaken overbodig worden geinstalleerd of benodigde zaken removed?
<berk> ik ga er gewoon voor.
<berk> thx oer
<berk> heks
<berk> wie weet geeft het een oerknal
<berk> dikke kus
<berk> mijn zoon zal blij zijn
<OerHeks> werkt youtube ?
<berk> ook
<OerHeks> nice :-)
<berk> alleen op full screen dan wordt het horten en stoten
<berk> dat zal het fijntunen worden met de juiste driver om het scherm aan te sturen of zo
<berk> het is een laptopje uit 2005
<berk> en weer helemaal snel
<berk> wat doe je normaliter dat je zoveel van linux weet?
<OerHeks> veel proberen, en in dit irc kanaal hangen
<OerHeks> en #Ubuntu als je goed engels kent.
<berk> mijn engels is perfect
<berk> wat is #ubuntu?
<OerHeks> er komen de meest uiteenlopende vragen, zo pik je snel populaire programmaś en bugs op, wat steeds minder word
<OerHeks> dat is de internationale irc kanaal
<OerHeks> type: /join #Ubuntu
<JanC> #ubuntu is een gekkenhuis  ;)
<OerHeks> ja dat ook
<berk> ik denk wat we elkaar nog wel vaker tegen gaan komen
#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-10
<sultan> ik heb een systeem waarbij als ik onder locaties een map wil openen, b.v. Downloads dan gaat automatisch totem starten. Iemand enig idee hoe ik dat uit kan schakelen, of waaronder ik dat zou kunnen vinden?
<Gerwin> .clear ban
<Spurgeon> o/
<charki> hoi hoi
<jk> mogguh
<charki> haha
<charki> jk > heb jij even tijd voor mij, ik zit met een issue
<jk> charki: gooi het in de groep, er is meestal wel iemand die antwoord kan geven
<charki> ik heb ubuntu 10.10 op mijn dell lattitude e6400 geïnstalleerd alleen herkent hij mijn wireless kaart niet, dus kan ik niet het internet op
<charki> wat moet ik nu doen?
<Spurgeon> fwcutter installeren ...
<Spurgeon> ;)
<charki> wat is fwcutter
<Spurgeon> wat voor netwerkkaart zit erin?
<Spurgeon> fwcutter is volgens mij alleen voor broadcom kaarten
<Spurgeon> package bcm43xx-fwcutter - Tool for extracting firmware from Broadcom WLAN drivers..
<charki> hmm ff checken bij app.beheer
<charki> er staat: Dell wireless 1397 WLAN mini-card
<charki> heb je daar wat aan?
<Spurgeon> maar ziet ubuntu je kaart wel ?
<charki> nee ik zit nu weer in Win 7
<Spurgeon> hmmz, misschien moet je even iemand vragen die verstand heeft van NDISWrapper..
<charki> ja ik zag dat op google staan alleen weet ik niet wat ik ermee moet doen
<Spurgeon> met ndis-wrapper kun je windows-drivers gebruiken onder linux
<charki> want ik heb de ballen verstand van linux
<Spurgeon> al doende leert men ;)
<charki> dat hoop ik wel :)
<Spurgeon> ~$ man ndiswrapper
<charki> moet ik dat intypen in de terminal?
<Spurgeon> juh
<Spurgeon> met 'man' kun je manualpages bekijken
<charki> oh ok
<Spurgeon> alleen moet het programma wel geinstalleerd zijn
<Spurgeon> anders is er ook geen handleiding geinstalleerd ;)
<charki> ik zie net op de site van SourceForge.net dat alleen de wireless card  1390 ondersteund wordt door ndiswrapper
<charki> en ik heb de 1397 :S
<Spurgeon> hmmz, is dat niet dezelfde serie?
<charki> weet ik niet
<charki> trouwens
<charki> normaal gesproken als je software installeert in ubuntu staat er toch installeren? Nu krijg ik 'use script', is dat hetzelfde?
<ujjain> vereist PXE een andere Ubuntu server in netwerk?
<Spurgeon> ja lijkt me wel... > zoals ik al zei: misschien moet je even iemand vragen die verstand heeft van NDISWrapper..
<Spurgeon> PXE-boot heeft een PXE-server nodig...
<ujjain> In zelfde netwerk dus.
<charki> bedankt spurgeon, ik ga nu offline en booten in ubuntu. Wish me luck :)
<Spurgeon> ja
<charki> laters
<Spurgeon> charki good luvk
<Spurgeon> luck
<Spurgeon> ujjain: ja
<ujjain> ik dacht, ik hoef geen dvd' s meer te hebben, voor installatie in datacentrum, bij vrienden, thuis :p
<Spurgeon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preboot_Execution_Environment ;)
<ronnie_vd_c> weet iemand hoe ik ervoor kan zorgen, dat als ik een externe monitor aansluit op mijn laptop, en dan mijn laptop scherm sluit, dat dan mijn externe scherm aan blijft staan
<Spurgeon> To contact a PXE Boot Server the booting system must have an IP address (perhaps from a DHCP server).
<Spurgeon> It multicasts or unicasts a DHCPREQUEST packet extended with PXE-specific options (extended DHCPREQUEST) to port 4011/UDP or broadcasts it to port 67/UDP. This packet contains the PXE Boot Server type and the PXE Boot Layer, allowing multiple boot server types to run from one daemon. The extended DHCPREQUEST may be a DHCPINFORM.
<ujjain> er kan wel dhcp server zijn in netwerk.
<Spurgeon> lijkt me dat het ook over internet werkt..
<ujjain> maar pxe server moet dus ook, is minder handig al voor wat ik ing edachten had :p
<Spurgeon> ujjain: hmmz: it can be used in the same network as an existing DHCP environment without interference
<ujjain> Ja, volgens mij is het bedoeling dat in zelfde netwerk staat
<Spurgeon> denk het ook
<ujjain> (14:08:28) tehhobbit: ujjain: you have to have control over the dhcp server to point out next-server, but the tftp and kickstart part doesnt have to be in the same location
<Spurgeon> maar je kunt natuurlijk een netboot image downloaden
<ujjain> Ja, dat is mijn voorkeur idd :)
<Spurgeon> hmmz, lijkt erop dat ubuntu geen netboot-images heeft
<Spurgeon> hop to debian ;)
<Spurgeon> :P
<Spurgeon> misschien van usb-stick ?
<ujjain> Ubuntu heeft denk wel Netbook image
<ujjain> maar verstopt ze misschien of noemt ze anders :p
<ujjain> netboot*
<Spurgeon> nou ja anyway, dat zou moeten kunnen
<ujjain> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<ujjain> mini.iso
<Spurgeon> ow nice
<Spurgeon> hardy ?
<Spurgeon> da's oud
<ujjain> het heet iig mini iso
<Spurgeon> ghehe
<Spurgeon> dat klopt
<Spurgeon> well, zou moeten lukken dacht ik zo... > mini-install / upgrade ... en daarna je desktop etc..
<Spurgeon> dna moet je alleen wel alles apart installeren
<Spurgeon> wat je in een standaard installatie hebt zitten
<ujjain> zat te denken, dat je bijv met netbooks geen dvd vaak hebt
<ujjain> en in datacentrum wil ik weleens OS installeren, heb daar dvd-r's, maar is handig als je altijd kuntb ooten
<ujjain> je hebt om de zoveel tijd nieuwe release
<ujjain> moet je weer opnieuw branden
<Spurgeon> pendrive-linux.com
<ujjain> Centos 5.4 netinstall iso werkt niet voor 5.5
<Spurgeon> sorry ik bedoel> pendrivelinux.com
<ujjain> Ja zie het, heb weleens Ubuntu geinstalleerd via USB
<ujjain> niet zo moeilijk
<Spurgeon> je kunt ook eens kijken naar unetbootin ( voor installatie op een USB-stick )
<ujjain> Windows ook, maar had de USB flash disk geleend toen
<Spurgeon> USB-sticks kosten een tientje
<Spurgeon> dan heb je sticks van 4 GB
<Spurgeon> daar passen windows en linux samen op
<Spurgeon> ;)
<ujjain> Ja klopt, is handig
<Spurgeon> anyway - > away
<Bert_> Graag zoek ik een andwoord op de volgende vraag hoe stel je precies je e-mail account in evolution? ik kan er geen touw meer aan vast knopen.
<OerHeks> evolution, er is een handleiding, Bert_ > http://www.ubuntustart.nl/beginner/2009/03/e-mail/
<OerHeks> welke stap begrijpt ge niet ?
<OerHeks> en Leo heeft ook een pagina > http://lcardinaals.wordpress.com/2010/09/26/ubuntu-de-perfecte-desktop-instellen-van-evolution-voor-imap-en-pop-e-mailaccounts/
<Bert_> Well ik heb bij het instaleren ook het stukje e-mail in gevult maar bij een proef mailtje blijft de mail in de uitbox staan!
<OerHeks> is evolution na instellen wel actief ?
<Bert_> ja druk op de emvelope en de mail opent zich
<Bert_> ik zaleven kijken op het beginners uitleg van ubuntu
<OerHeks> staat er links onderin, een geloten stekkertje ?
<izzi> Bert_: je gebruikt wle de smtp vna je hostingprovider?
<OerHeks> anders op dat stekkertje klikken, om te activeren
<izzi> sorry internetprovider
<Jack__> Hallo even voorstellen  ik ben nieuw bij ubuntu ben de mogelijkheden nog aan het ondrvinden
<OerHeks> hallo Jack__ have fun
<Jack__> dank je wel
<sultan> hoi Jack__ ook welkom namens de sultan ;-)
<OerHeks> er is veel documentatie, ik start meestal eerst met MultiMedia compleet maken > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<Jack__> ben weer even weg hopelijk tot ziens
<OerHeks> :-)
<debpakket> halo kan iemand me helpen
<debpakket> ik probeer een .deb pakket te instaleren
<debpakket> maar  het ubuntu softwarecentrum zegt het volgende
<debpakket> :
<debpakket> kan niet voldoen aan afhankelijkheid: sun-java6-jre|icedtea-java7-jre|sun-java6-jdk|icedtea-java7-jdk
<debpakket> maar ik heb java geinstaleerd
<debpakket> weet iemant wa da wil zeggen
<d9ping> Java7 is nog niet stabiel volgens mij.
<debpakket> heb ik niert geinstaleerd
<debpakket> in softwarebeheer
<debpakket> die java gieinstaleerd
<debpakket> sorry dat ik nog ni veel weet mar werk maar nog weekje me ubuntu
<d9ping> open eens een terminal
<debpakket> okay
<debpakket> geopend
<d9ping> En dan type je het volgende: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<debpakket> euhm
<debpakket> werke 2 javas niet tegen elkaar
<debpakket> want dan heb ik er 2 op men pc
<debpakket> als ik da doe
<OerHeks> welk .deb pakket probeer je ? mischien is deze wel beschikbaar via synaptic
<debpakket> nee
<debpakket> limwire pirate edition
<OerHeks> a gut, limewire werkt niet meer :-D
<debpakket> ja maar is een andere versie
<debpakket> die wel werkt
<OerHeks> sterkte
<debpakket> (niet om illegaal te downloaden)
<debpakket> je kan er ook legale dinge mee doen
<debpakket> of mag dat niet hier een programma waar je ook illegaale dinge mee mag doen
<debpakket> ik gebruik volkome legaal
<debpakket> kan iemand me helpen met daat pakket
<debpakket> Kan niet voldoen aan afhankelijkheid: sun-java6-jre|icedtea-java7-jre|sun-java6-jdk|icedtea-java7-jdk
<debpakket> dat is fout
<debpakket> ????????????????????????????????????
<debpakket> wAROM WIL NIEMAND ME HELPE
<d9ping> De opensource versie van Limewire is volgens mij FrostWire.
<debpakket> normale limwire werkt niet
<debpakket> en euh dit is open source
<debpakket> is de piraten versie
<debpakket> andere werken niet meer
<d9ping> Ja de server (voor zoeken) zijn denk ik offline, het zou vreemd zijn als een andere versie het wel werkt met dezelfde servers.
<debpakket> die is zonder servers
<debpakket> is door een hacker gemaakt
<debpakket> maar ik wil niet geb ruiken voor illegaale downloads
<debpakket> er is muzikant
<debpakket> en die verspreid zijn muziek via daar
<debpakket> die wilt geen geld (is vriend van me )
<debpakket> die in brazilie woojnt
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntunl/richtlijnen/ >> P2P - Vragen met betrekking tot (illegale) Peer-2-Peer en filesharing activiteiten zullen niet beantwoord worden. Tevens zijn links naar dergelijke sites niet toegestaan.
<OerHeks> en daar valt limewire ook onder, debpakket :-)
<debpakket> euhm
<debpakket> ik zei ik ga niet gebruiken daarvoor
<debpakket> dus jullie kunne me wel helpe
<debpakket> en toen was het still
<debpakket> ik zei da voor een vriend zijn muzeik uit brazzilie is
<debpakket> en warom helpe julie me dan ni
<OerHeks> lezen is soms lastig, dat begrijp ik.
<debpakket> pff dacht dat dit een support chat was
<debpakket> niet dus
<sultan> huilie huilie
<OerHeks> sjorrie, mocht ik wel helpen dan ?
<Gerwin> Ik denk hij boos zijn op ons nu
<sultan> als jullie me niet willen helpen met inbreken dan moet ik dat alleen gaan doen
<Gerwin> :D
<OerHeks> welke artiest verspreid op deze manier ?
<sultan> een vriend van mij uit....
<Gerwin> OerHeks: Er zijn ook artiesten die hun muziek alleen via torrents verspreiden, dus het zou opzich, in theorie, kunnen.
<OerHeks> p2p is net een stapje anders dan limewire kloontjes, toch ?
<OerHeks> dan moet je de actieve url zoeken en invoeren
<OerHeks> ubuntu gebruikt ook p2p http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<d9ping> volgens mij zocht die ook een beetje ruzie.
<ronnie_vd_c> Over een kwartier meeting in #ubuntu-nl-meeting (http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings/Meeting20101110)
<FireBeard> ronnie_vd_c: mag iedereen daar komen?
<ronnie_vd_c> iedereen is welkom
<FireBeard> mag ik er komen lurken, om eens te kijken hoe zoiets gaat?
<ronnie_vd_c> Tuurlijk, je mag zelfs meediscussieren als je inbreng hebt. Maar meeluisteren is ook prima
<FireBeard> ok, dan ga ik meelezen :)
<FireBeard> ty
<ronnie_vd_c> meestal heb je de eerste meetings nog niet zo veel bij te dragen
<FireBeard> hebbik sowieso niet hoor
<FireBeard> ben eik gewoon benieuwd hoe zoiets gaat
<FireBeard> meer dan iets anders
<ronnie_vd_c> wie weet in de toekomst
<FireBeard> kan :)
<NETSEND> halo
<NETSEND> ik heb een vraagje
<NETSEND> bestaat er iets in linux
<NETSEND> dat ik netsend kan doen naar de volgende pcs
<NETSEND> 2 windows 7s
<NETSEND> 2 ubuntu
<NETSEND> 1xp
<NETSEND> 3 vistas
<NETSEND> e2 55 edubuntus
<NETSEND> zonder op elke pcs een programa te moeten installeren
<NETSEND> is voor als de server off gaat dat ik op men normale ubuntu een berichtje kan stuuren
<NETSEND> iemand een idee
<NETSEND> niemand
<Oer> een berichtje sturen als de server niet bereikbaar is.
<Oer> dan moet het netwerk niet via die server lopen, natuurlijk.
<NETSEND> NEE
<NETSEND> eigenlijk als een grote hardeschijf
<NETSEND> en ik doe het via een andere pc het  bericht
<NETSEND> dus bv bericht :server gaat offline binne 5 min
<NETSEND> oer heb je een idee
<Oer> zonder een programma te installeren, ook nog ?
<NETSEND> best via terminal
<Oer> en hoe moeten al die clients dat ontvangen ?
<NETSEND> moet ik net werk opbouw uitlegen
<NETSEND> dus je hebt de router
<Oer> kun je niet iets op de server plaatsen, dat die de melding geeft ?
<NETSEND> daar zijn alle pcs op aangesloten net als de server
<NETSEND> die als een grote
<NETSEND> hardeschijf dient
<NETSEND> en via mijn pc wil ik dat kunne verstuuren
<NETSEND> ik windows kon dat met net send
<NETSEND> bestaat er zoeits in ubuntu
<Oer> zijn het allemaal smb shares ?
<NETSEND> zit dat in windows en ubuntu /debian /edubuntu
<NETSEND> ???
<Oer> dat zul jij weten, hoe al die pcś geshared zijn ? als er windows bij zit, vermoed ik samba
<NETSEND> ja samba
<NETSEND> staat op alle pcs
<NETSEND> voor file sharing
<Oer> je zou met  'smbclient -M <netbiosname>' een message kunnen sturen, maar dan zul je wel voldoende rechten moeten hebben
<Oer> met 'smbclient -L HOST ' zie je alle clients geloof ik
<NETSEND> oke ik zal is zien
<NETSEND> bij da onderste krijg ik Connection to HOST failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<NETSEND> ik ben weg
<NETSEND> by
<NETSEND> kga slaapen
<Gorash> haha wat een dude die netsend
<Oer> mja, ik weet dat je wel wat kan sturen, maar niet in deze opzet, ik weet het niet precies.
<Oer> als het nou alleen 55 edubuntu machines waren ...
<HurricaneHarry> man smbclient, staat het gewoon in.
<Gorash> Hurricane
<Gorash> ik heb gister een ticket naar de provider gedaan voor dat htaccess probleem
<Gorash> ze gingen er naar kijken..
<HurricaneHarry> smbclient -M [pcnaam]
<Oer> cat spam.txt | smbclient -M oer-pc
<HurricaneHarry> bericht tikken en afsluiten met ^D
<Oer> wel de netbios naam eh ?
<josspyker> 10.04, enig idee waarom xorg 100% vd cpu gebruikt? top geeft verder niets aan
<HurricaneHarry> jup, en HOST was waarschijnlijk geen geldige netbios hostnaam :-p
<Oer> HTOP ?
<josspyker> htop, /usr/bin/X :0 staat op 98%
<Oer> kill it
<Oer> (grapje ! )
<asfyxia> @josspyker: herstart eens
<josspyker> al gedaan
<josspyker> zelde probleem
<asfyxia> welke applicaties heb je open staan?
<josspyker> nog niets
<josspyker> alleen opnieuw opgestart, wel draait mysql en apache maar dat moet niet zoveel uitmaken
<asfyxia> ? normaal vergt X een paar % cpu, da's wel vreemd. MySQL en Apache hebben daar niet zoveel mee te maken, nee
<josspyker> lees dat het met de video drivers te maken kan hebben, maar dat ding draait al een hele tijd en heb dit nog niet eerder gehad
<HurricaneHarry> tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<josspyker> http://pastebin.com/rwwqNTGC
<josspyker> niets spanneds volgens mij
<josspyker> spannends
<HurricaneHarry> nee idd volgens mij ook niet...
<HurricaneHarry> ik neem aan in /var/log/messages ook niks bijzonders ?
<asfyxia> waar heb je gelezen dat het met de video drivers te maken kan hebben?
<josspyker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/562802
<HurricaneHarry> Gorash, ik was er zelf ook niet echt wijzer op geworden dat .htaccess verhaal.
<Marqeaux> Hoi mensen, ik heb een netbookje met Win7 erop. Ik wil er een dualboot van maken met Ubuntu Netbook Edition. Echter, de harde schijf heeft teveel partities (meer dan 4, en allen Windows-partities), en ik kan hierdoor geen stukje van de harde schijf afsnoepen op er een extended partitie op aan te maken voor Ubuntu. Ik kan geen enkele partitie verwijderen, aangezien deze allemaal nodig zijn voor recovery e.d. Wat zou ik kunnen doen?
<Oer> dan weet ik ook geen oplossing, 4 primairy maximaal.
<Marqeaux> Nee, ik ook niet. Er zijn door HP 5 partities aangemaakt, en ik kan er geen één verwijderen, laat staan nog een extra (extended) partitie toevoegen. Ik baal ervan, want dat betekent dat dit netbookje ¨veroordeeld¨ is tot Windows.
<Oer> knap, 4 primairy ..
<Marqeaux> Helaas heb ik ook niet de optie om Win7 te verwijderen, want mijn vriendin wil dit gebruiken voor sommige toepassingen m.b.t. haar cursus....
<HurricaneHarry> 2e netbook ?
<Oer> 1x win7 en recover en utility partitie snap ik, maar wat is de 4e ?
<Marqeaux> Die is bestemd voor HP-tools. Volgens mij is die bestemd voor bepaalde functies van HP die je Windows-installatie ¨bewaken¨. Ik ben bang dat ik de grootste problemen krijg met opstarten als ik die verwijder...
<Oer> ja dat is de 3e, utilities, en welke nog meer ?
<Gorash> resize gewoon je paritie
<Oer> als je een D: schijf hebt, leeg, dan kan je die omzetten, lijkt me.
<Oer> gorash, 4x primairy is de max
<Marqeaux> Even vergeten. Ik zit nu in Win7 te tokkelen op dit moment, en ik kan het even niet nakijken. Maar het is in ieder geval een cruciaal iets....
<Gorash> maar recovery heb je toch niet nodig?
<Marqeaux> @ Gorash: Wat Oer zegt. 4 partities is maximaal....
<asfyxia> @josspyker: in het bugreport op launchpad lees ik, dat iemand FF heeft geupgrade naar 3.7 met ubuntuzilla, en het daarna weg was. Wel een duistere bug, trouwens ;-)
<Gorash> tsja ik heb mijn recovery partitie gewoon direct van mijn laptop geflikkerd
<Marqeaux> Liever wel Gorash, omdat mijn vriendin Win7 nodig heeft. Als het mis gaat, dan heb ik geen recovery meer.
<Gorash> ja kan gewoon een versie downloaden en key opslaan?
<Marqeaux> Ik denk al dat ik een oplossing weet: Ik gebruik Ubuntu Netbook 10.10 wel vanaf een USB-stick. Dat lukt ook wel. Ik had afgelopen zondag er al mee geëxperimenteerd (live-USB), en dat draaide op zich wel. Alleen de kernel-updates kan ik niet meenemen. Applicatie-updates lukt wel.... ;-)
<Gorash> dat werkt ook goed
<Oer> applicatie updates lukt wel idd, tot je reboot.
<Gorash> ik heb hier een USB drive met karmic, draait perfect
<Gorash> wel wat trager
<Marqeaux> Ja, precies. Ik denk dat ik dát maar doe. En Oer: de updates staan ook na een reboot gewoon op de stick hoor.... ;)
<Oer> persistent ?
<Gorash> maar serieus, de kans dat je die recovery ooit gaat gebruiken is nihil
<Gorash> ik zou hem er lekker afgooien, ervaren gebruikers hebben zoiets echt niet nodig
<Gorash> en anders maak je toch ff een ghost?
<Gorash> clonezilla-live-1.2.5-17-i486.iso
<Gorash> kan je gewoon vanaf je USB drive doen
<Marqeaux> Ik wilde met Clonezilla een backup maken van Win7, en die recovery wegsmijten. Maar Win7 neemt maar liefst 41(!) gigabyte in. Dat is absurd veel. Er staat verder geen bestanden op de harde schijf. Dus alleen het systeem is al zo groot. Da´s toch belachelijk?
<Gorash> lol, 41 gig?
<Marqeaux> Da´s 10 keer zo groot als een gemiddelde Ubuntu-installatie.
<Marqeaux> Ja, erg hè?
<Gorash> ik heb hier XP draaien (vmware) op 4 gig lol
<Marqeaux> Heh heh heh...
<trijntje> je kan eerst alle vrije ruimte leegmaken, als je het dan zipt scheelt het wel
<asfyxia> Voor een backup van Vista had ik destijds 3 DVD's nodig, LOL
<Gorash> kun je ook niet een zooi overbodige bestanden eraf gooien?
<Marqeaux> Ja, maar gecomprimeerd is het nog steeds veel te veel GB´s....
<trijntje> ja, win7 en vista hebben zo'n map met legacy dll's, die kan je wel wegooien
<Gorash> tsja maar die kunnen wel van pas komen
<Marqeaux> Precies...
<Gorash> succes ermee!
<Gorash> ik ben pitten!
<Marqeaux> Nee, ik denk dat ik de USB-optie maar doe. Het is teveel risico om hierop te experimenteren. Als mijn vriendin deze Win7 niet nodig had gehad, dan had ik die zooi er allang afgegooid!
<Marqeaux> Welterusten en bedankt, Gorash!
<asfyxia> Een nieuw netbookje is vast goedkoper dan je vriendin inruilen ;-)
<asfyxia> Welterusten Gorash
<Marqeaux> Tja, alleen heb ik geen budget meer voor nóg een netbookje... ;)
<Marqeaux> En ik heb hier al 5 computers staan. Lol....
<asfyxia> Wat heb je op die andere 4 pc's staan dan?
<Marqeaux> Mijn vriendin draait ook Ubuntu. Misschien dat ik Wine installeer op haar eigen laptop, zodat ik die cursusbende daarop kan draaien. Of Virtualbox, waar ik dan XP op knal. Dan krijg ik wel groen licht om dit afgrijselijke OS eraf te mikken!
<Marqeaux> Allen Ubuntu....
<Marqeaux> Eén met een dualboot met XP, en mijn laptop heeft een Ubuntu/Kubuntu dualboot...
<Marqeaux> De rest is allemaal Uby. Alleen deze netbook heeft uitsluitend Windows...
<asfyxia> Tsja, helaas is een groot deel van de wereld nog helemaal ingesteld op Raampjes en bijbehorende applicaties...
<Marqeaux> Ja, inderdaad. Maar ik krijg wel steeds meer mensen enthousiast voor Ubuntu, hoor. Ik heb van mijn baas zelfs groen licht gekregen om 4 stand-alone PC´s helemaal in te richten met Ubuntu....
<asfyxia> Btw, ik voel met je mee, ik heb een laptop en een netbook; ik werk het liefst op m'n netbook, en heb die zo streng ingesteld (NoScript en zo) dat m'n huisgenoten allemaal naar m'n laptop vliegen ;-)
<Marqeaux> Ha ha ha...
<Marqeaux> Mijn zwager (een echte Windows-adept) was hier laatst. Die moest even iets opzoeken op internet. Ik schoof hem mijn Ubuntu laptop voor zijn neus. Hij moest toegeven dat het allemaal veel ¨snappier¨ werkt dan wat hij gewend is met zijn OS....
<Marqeaux> Hij was zelfs lovend over Ubuntu. En dat terwijl hij altijd behoorlijk afgaf op Linux in het algemeen. Je weet wel, die typische vooroordelen van vroeger enzo....
<asfyxia> Ja, wat wil je: 41 GB t.o.v. 750 MB... 1500 processen lopend t.o.v. zo'n 250, bij hetzelfde gebruik... over efficiency gesproken, al hebben vele mensen geen idee wat ze eigenlijk aan het doen zijn op een pc ;-)
<Marqeaux> Nee, precies!
<Marqeaux> Nou ja. laat ze maar lekker hoor. Maar ik hoef het OS uit Redmond niet meer. Niet dat ik een Windows-hater ben, maar ik vind de manier waarop het systeem met de resources omgaat niet oké. Win7 op deze laptop is nog trager dan UNE op USB-stick. Kun je nagaan....
<asfyxia> Nou, ik ken diverse mensen die heel tevreden zijn met W7. En, geen onnozelen, maar behoorlijk handige gastjes. Ik vind het prima, maar dit huis is MS-proof en sinds enige maanden volledig overgegaan op Linux en KDE. Wat anderen doen of willen vind ik verder prima, trouwens ;-)
<Marqeaux> Ja, precies. Ik ook hoor! Dwingen en opdringen werkt toch niet. Mensen moeten er voor open staan. Maar omdat ik zelf altijd zorgeloos werk, terwijl de mensen in mijn omgeving altijd issues hebben met hun Win-installatie, beginnen ze toch interesse te tonen in het besturingssysteem welke ik draai. En dan willen ze het toch eens proberen. Ik laat ze dan wat dingen zien wat er mogelijk is, en vaak willen ze dan toch dat ik langskom om in ied
<Marqeaux> Tot op heden heb ik van niemand klachten gehad. Na wat gewenning zijn alle mensen voor wie ik Uby heb geïnstalleerd erg tevreden.
<Marqeaux> Sinds vorig jaar zomer heb ik toch 15 mensen aan Ubuntu geholpen. En allemaal gebruiken het nog steeds! ;)
<Marqeaux> En straks 4 PC´s op het werk, en dan nog 2 collega´s die het ook willen hebben. Leuke score, vind ik zelf!
<trijntje> wow, 15? Mijn score staat pas op 4, en binnenkort weer op 3 :(
<asfyxia> Iedereen die ik KDE heb laten zien is hartstikke enthousiast. Maar, meestal begint dan iemand te mauwen dat een specifiek applicatietje wel moet blijven werken, omdat men daar zo aan gewend is, oeioei, en dan zijn de rapen gaar. Ik haal meestal de schouders op, ieder zijn of haar meug. Moet je alleen al die gezichten zien als ik IRC laat zien ;-)
<trijntje> Hoezo? Zijn ze niet bekend met gratis hulp?
<Marqeaux> Ja, sommigen hebben specifieke wensen. Maar het gros in mijn omgeving draait (gelukkig) geen exotische programma´s. Mailen, internetten, chatten, heel af en toe een briefje tikken (uiterst sporadisch). Dan voldoet respectievelijk Evolution, Firefox, Empathy en OpenOffice.org toch prima?
<eadric> als ik ff inmag haken, mijn grootste probleem is openoffice, mensen merken eerst het verschil tussen ms en oo.o amper maar dan komt het
<Marqeaux> Tja, als mensen met ingewikkelde macro´s werken, dan kan het soms problemen opleveren. Maar de meesten die ik ken hoeven alleen maar af en toe een simpele brief te tikken, of in een enkel geval een spreadsheetje te maken....
<eadric> dit is anders, kan dat niet presies zoals ik gewend ben, en als ze er tijd in moeten steken om de verschillen te leren dan ligt het aan ooo, ubuntu linux of mij ;-(
<eadric> macros is een ding ja
<eadric> opmaak is een ander
<Marqeaux> Ik gebruik OpenOffice op het werk vaker dan Windows Office, maar ik moet zeggen dat OpenOffice veel logischer werkt. Alleen met veel macro´s wordt het een issue...
<asfyxia> Aan jou kan het niet liggen, tenzij je developer bent bij Oracle of Canonical. Maar zo gaat het niet altijd ;-)
<eadric> vooral verspringing en opmaakprofielen zijn problematisch
<eadric> nee geen dev
<eadric> wel degene die het aanraad he...
<Marqeaux> Met opmaakverschillen heb ik niet zoveel last van gehad. En dat terwijl ik op mijn werk ook veel met documenten werk die redelijk stijf staan van macro´s of opmaakprofielen. Ik vind het wel meevallen. Maar misschien is dit omdat ik redelijk ervaren ben in het gebruik...
<Marqeaux> Laatst moest ik etiketten maken in Word. Wat een drama vond ik dat. In OpenOffice had ik het in nog geen 10 minuten voor elkaar.
<asfyxia> Laten we wel wezen, MS Office zit goed in elkaar. Ik werk niet met macros, maar met name Excel is verdomd goed en beter dan OO spreadsheet, dat moet ik toegeven.
<eadric> zou kunnen, is juist mijn probleem, ikzelf ook weinig last.
<Marqeaux> Ja, Excel is zeker goed. Maar ik vind Calc ook zeker erg bruikbaar.
<asfyxia> Yup, ik werk graag met spreadsheets en OO is goed. Maar Excel is beter.
<eadric> het meeste last heb ik de laatste tijd met gebruiker die met tabs en bullets werken
<eadric> in writer
<trijntje> mijn ubuntu was laats helemaal bevroren dankzij een .docx vol macro's
<eadric> dat werkt hier en daar echt minder als je MS office gewend bent
<trijntje> en geluid met powerpoints werkt niet, maar volgens mij wil niemand dat fixen ;)
<Marqeaux> Mwoah.... ik heb ook weleens issues met Excel gehad hoor....
<asfyxia> Tsja, OO vergt iets meer doorzettingsvermogen, ik heb al menige vl##k door de huiskamer laten echoën, maar uiteindelijk kom ik er wel uit ;-)
<eadric> zeker geen oo.o bashen trouwens
<Oer> ODF werkt prima in de communicatie naar gemeente, instellingen en ander gespuis
<eadric> impres werkt prima
<asfyxia> OO heeft de 'nifty feature' om het in pdf om te zetten. Al vaak gebruik van gemaakt.
<eadric> zolang je het impress houd en niet naar ppt om wilt bouwen
<Oer> simple scan idem, prachtige multiple page pdf-jes
<eadric> iemand al gespeeld met libre office?
<Marceaux> Sorry... werd eruit gemikt!
<asfyxia> Nog niet. Zo heb je ook IBM Lotus Symphony, nog niet geprobeerd overigens, schijnt wel goed te zijn.
<Marceaux> Nee, nog niet. Maar ik juich het initiatief wel toe. De functionaliteit van Go-OO is toch eraan toegevoegd?
<Marceaux> Lotus Symphony is toch gebaseerd op OpenOffice 1?
<eadric> ik vernam dat dat de bedoeling was ja
<eadric> aangezien toch is aangekondigd dat ubuntu het zal opnemen in de repos of zelfs distro
<eadric> ik heb net rc2 gedowned, ben benieuwd
<Marceaux> Ja, ik vind het prima, op voorwaarde dat alles wel vertaald is in het Nederlands. Dat is bij LibreOffice op dit moment nog niet het geval, toch?
<asfyxia> Lotus Symphony is tegenwoordig gebaseerd op OO 3. Er staat een HowTo op de site van Pjotr ;-)
<Marceaux> Ah, oké!
<Oer> jups, alleen geen 64 .deb
<Oer> ik gebruik vaak abiword
<eadric> ik draai 32bits, no prob dus
<eadric> pae rules :-)
<Marceaux> Abiword is ook een leuke wordprocessor...
<asfyxia> Lotus Symphony is in het Nederlands beschikbaar (2 paketten downloaden), en is 32-bits. Ik heb alles 32 bits en Engels, dus geen probleem ;-)
<Marceaux> Ik prefereer liever alles in het Nederlands. Niet dat ik problemen heb met Engels, maar ik vind het nu eenmaal fijner om alles in mijn eigen taal te draaien...
<Marceaux> Ik wacht op het moment dat LibreOffice in het Nederlands is....
<Marceaux> ... dus tot die tijd blijf ik nog even bij Oo.o
<asfyxia> Kan ik me voorstellen, mijn afweging is dat je voor 'problem solving' op Internet veueueuel meer oplossingen in het Engels dan Nederlands vindt.
<asfyxia> Ik heb een tijdje geleden Windows in het Frans meegemaakt, dat was lachen...
<Marceaux> Oei... in het Frans wordt het mij iets te ingewikkeld. Ik spreek Nederlands, Engels en een beetje Portugees. Maar Frans is te moeilijk. Ha ha ha...
<asfyxia> Eigenaar des computers zat te prutsen, en ik maar vragen waarom het OS niet 'les fenetres' heette, vondt hij niet leuk ;-)
<Marceaux> Ha ha ha...
<asfyxia> Hey, Portugese roots?
<Marceaux> Nee, ik heb lang geleden 2 keer een Braziliaanse vriendin gehad. Vandaar...
<Marceaux> En toevalligerwijs waren het allebei advocaten. Echt toeval....
<asfyxia> Aha, je comprend. Ik ben wel eens verbaasd dat ik zó Italiaans, Spaans en Portugees uit elkaar kan halen, terwijl mijn omgeving het verschil niet hoort ;-)
<Marceaux> En toch is het best makkelijk van elkaar te onderscheiden....
<Marceaux> Mensen denken dat Portugees en Spaans heel veel op elkaar lijken. Maar Portugees en Italiaans heeft meer gelijkenissen, vind ik. Niet qua uitspraak, maar qua woorden wel....
<eadric> heb ik altijd met perl python en php
<eadric> :-)
<Marceaux> O jee.... kom ik aan met mijn basiskennis HTML. Ha ha ha...
<asfyxia> Ja, vind ik ook. Maar, ik ben geen graadmeter van mijn medemens (gelukkig maar, dat is iedereen van zichzelf).
<Marceaux> Ja, da's waar! ;)
<eadric> lezen is een ding
<Marceaux> Lezen is de moeder van alle wetenschap! ;)
<asfyxia> Een vroegere leraar Engels zei altijd: Herhaling is de moeder van de studie, en de kracht van de reclame ;-)
<eadric> en schrijven dan?
<eadric> of eh... kip... ei...
<asfyxia> Dat is de kracht van het leren ;-)
<Marceaux> ;-)
<Marceaux> Maar beste mensen, ik ga weer even van de PC weg. Even lekker op de bank hangen voor de TV. Mag ik jullie bedanken voor jullie tijd en tips?
<eadric> zap ze
<Marceaux> Thanks!! Lukt wel! Bear Grylls staat op de HDR, dus dat lukt wel....
<Marceaux> Fijne avond nog, en tot snel weer! ;)
 * eadric is leaving, bye bye
<asfyxia> Beste mensen, ik ga er ook vandoor. Morgen is weer een dag. Het waren mooie discussies, dat mag gezegd van mijn bescheiden kant. Tot ziens!
<Oer> have fun :-)
<asfyxia> I will ;-)
<asfyxia> thx
<josspyker> Oer, ben je er nog?
<Oer> jups
<josspyker> had toch dat xorg probleem?
<Oer> 99% ja
<josspyker> heb de nvidia drivers eraf gemikt en nu ziet het er normaal uit
<josspyker> toch apart
<Oer> ai ja
<Oer> nouveau werkt dus beter. je gebruikt wss geen 3d, dus dat hinderd niet.
<josspyker> nu zit er in deze lap 1 van de brakke nvidia kaarten in, ding is al 2 keer gratis gerepareerd door sony en misschien heeft dat er ook mee te maken
<josspyker> dit is een laptop uit de ziekenboeg, deze is een keer gevallen en de blacklight is stuk en benader deze via nomachine
<Oer> mobile nvidia ?
<josspyker> ja
<josspyker> zo uit mijn hoofd de 8400 serie, was een duur grapje voor ze
<Oer> hmm ja die tijd, bleek kunststof probleem te zijn
<josspyker> werd allemaal wat warm geloof ik
<josspyker> het ding is al oud maar ik kan er leuk mee testen
<Oer> mooi als nouveau nog niet zo sterk 3d functies kan aanroepen dus
<Oer> als-dat
<josspyker> is niet nodig
#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-11
<Arphetic> Hallo
<Arphetic> Kan ik ergens de opstart logs terugzien?
<Arphetic> of aanzetten
<sultan> dmesg
<lg188> goede morgen :)
<lg188> ik heb problemen met hamachi
<lg188> minder dan 3 regels mag ik plakken nrml toch ?
<lg188> buh dit krijg ik: lg188@lg188-laptop:~$ hamachi start
<lg188> 11 09:21:11.532 [   0] [15792] tap: connect() failed 2 (No such file or directory)
 * lg188 kan hamachi nog  altijd niet runnen
<lg188> trijntje: heb jij ervarging met hamaci?
<trijntje> nope
<lg188> oh effe ip van server vragen
<HurricaneHarry> lg188: waarschijnlijk heb je /dev/tap nog niet ?
<HurricaneHarry> ik heb hamachi wel eens gedraaid, maar de linuxversie is op zijn best gezecht niet echt fantastisch en loopt erg achter op de windows versie.
<lg188> HurricaneHarry: uhm, dev/tap? en ja windows versie is beter uitgewerkt, vooral met gui
<HurricaneHarry> niet beter uitgewerkt, de windows versie is hamachi(2) en de linux versie nog steeds niet.
<Gorash> hey hurricane, zie pm :P
<Gorash> mijn htaccess dingetje is opgelost :)
<HurricaneHarry> Gorash: Ach ja daar zijn we mensen voor toch ?
<Gorash> ik kan gewoon niet geloven dat ik deze fout gemaakt heb
<Gorash> ach ja :P
<HurricaneHarry> In iedergeval ben ik blij dat, dat niet aan mij lag dan....
<lg188> HurricaneHarry: oh dat is juist, hamachi² vr win
<HurricaneHarry> en ² communiceerd weer niet goed met de eerste versie...
<HurricaneHarry> ik moet mezelf even corrigeren hier, inmiddels is er een beta hamachi ² https://secure.logmein.com/labs/
<theo> hallo
<HurricaneHarry> goedemorgen theo.
<theo> goedemorgen
<lg188> HurricaneHarry: ah zal even bekijken :)
<lg188> linux = epic, op t moment op smallband, en op windows krijg ik max 7kb/s hier 26kb/s
<lg188> maar ben door, tot laters
<Hannie> Help, mijn contactenlijst is verdwenen. Hoe krijg ik die terug?
<Luuk> mensen, i kpak de trein, bbl
<Robin__> Hallo! Ik zal maar meteen met de deur in huis vallen. Ik probeer voor een vriend, die vast zit aan een tijdslot een bootable Ubuntu-USB stick te maken met 10.10. Zelf gebruik ik Windows 7. Bij de ISO zit een programmatje die een bootable disk maakt. Mijn en zijn bios ondersteunen booten vanaf USB, maar toch werkt dit niet. Wat kan ik doen?
<OerHeks> Robin__, sommige bios-en moet je Boot volgorde op USB zetten, en bij hdd prioriteit de usb stick ook vooraan zetten.
<OerHeks> verder kan je bij het booten vaak op een F10 ofzo drukken, voor bootvolgorde, 1 malig.
<Robin__> Geprobeerd. Ik probeer nu een ander progje.
<Robin__> Pendrivelinux of iets in die trend
<OerHeks> unetbootin of de ingebouwde tool zijn prima.
<Robin__> Waarschijnlijk was de format verkeerd.
<OerHeks> maar waarom denk je dat het aan je USB stick ligt ?
<Robin__> FAT ipv FAT32..
<OerHeks> Fat16/32 kan beide.
<Robin__> Dat denk ik niet. De stick is prima, alleen waarschijnlijk verkeerd geformateerd.
<Robin__> Ik probeer het nu eerst met pendrive, dan zien we wel weer verder...
<linze> hoi
<trijntje> hoi
<jorenl_> als je een naar een windows share gaat in ubuntu, dan wordt die toch gemount he? Waar vind ik die dan als ik vertrek van de root / ? (dus niet via het locaties menu)
<OerHeks> onder /mnt/ ?
<OerHeks> ik zou eigenlijk denken aan //computernaam/ of //<ipafres>
<michel_> hallo, Is er hier iemand die verstand heeft van Lejos?
<michel_> Of lego mindstorm nxt?
<Dirk___> Ey
<Dirk___> Alles goed met iedereeen? :)
<OerHeks> michel_, mindstorms onder wine ?
<Dirk___> Ik gebruik ubuntu 10.10, en dan normaal staat rechtsboven zo'n handig envelopje voor mail, maar die is verdwenen hoe kan ik die terug krijge?
<sultan> hoeft niet onder wine, is java
<Dirk___> Iemand?
<Gotiniens> Dirk___, rechter muisknop op het paneel
<sultan> rechtse muistoets in de bovenbalk, toevoegen aan paneel, en dan meldingsapplet
<sultan> als ik me niet vergist
<Gotiniens> dat ja
<Dirk___> Super !! :D
<Dirk___> is toch wat makkelijker voor mail en msn ;)
<michel_> nee werkt niet heel gedoe
<OerHeks> goeie start voor NXT  http://lejos.sourceforge.net/nxt/nxj/tutorial/index.htm
<michel_> ik heb lejos geinstaleerd, met veel pijn en moeite. en daarna via eclipse het een en ander gescheven. maar dan krijg ik een fout van de compiler. ook met de helloworld test, dat hij lejos.nxt niet kan inporteren
<michel_> Dus mijn probleem is of ik lejos verkeerd heb geinstalleerd, of dat ik een verkkerde link naar lejos heb in eclipse
<michel_> Kijk dit krijg ik in de compiler:( sorry voor het plakken maar kon even niet anders)
<michel_> :  Buildfile: /home/michel/workspace/Lego Lejos/samples/HelloWorld/build.xml uploadandrun: clean: compile:     [javac] /home/michel/workspace/Lego Lejos/samples/samplebuild.xml:25: warning: 'includeantruntime' was not set, defaulting to build.sysclasspath=last; set to false for repeatable builds     [javac] Compiling 1 source file to /home/michel/workspace/Lego Lejos/samples/HelloWorld     [javac] /home/michel/workspace/Lego Lejos
<michel_>  [javac] import lejos.nxt.*;
<OerHeks> ik ben bang dat jouw kennis al verder is dan die van mij :-D
<rkokkelk> michel:als hij lejos.nxt.* niet kan importeren ligt het aan twee dingen, of het bestaat niet of is onjuist gerefereerd
<michel_> oh oke, ja want ik zie dus met deze simpele sample, dat hij lejos.nxt een binary voor de robot niet kan vind
<michel_> ja dat merkte ik ook, maar ik snap niet waar hij lejos,nxt vandaan moet halen
<rkokkelk> je gebruikt eclips?
<michel_> ja
<rkokkelk> heb je het al geprobeerd om met netbeans te doen, ik zie namelijk dat ze net een nieuwe plugin klaar hebben
<michel_> je bedoeld voor nxt?
<rkokkelk> ja
<rkokkelk> http://lejos.sourceforge.net/
<rkokkelk> zie news voor nieuwe netbeans plugin
<rkokkelk> maar heb je lejos.nxt wel als library geimporteerd of alleen in je classes import lejos.nxt.*; gezet ?
<michel_> aleen als classes
<rkokkelk> jaa je moet waarschijnlijk nog melden waar de lejos.rar zich bevindt,weet alleen niet hoe je dat moet doen in eclips
<michel_> oh ja dat snap ik niet helemaal:P
<rkokkelk> het importeren van lejos.net.*; is niet genoeg, je moet nog melden waar de lejos.rar zich bevindt (het bestand met de API)
<rkokkelk> in netbeans gebeurd dit door middel van "libraries" die je specifieerd om de nodige apis te importeren. Weet dus alleen niet hoe je het doet met eclips
<michel_> oke
<michel_> oke ik weet niet of je lejos kent, maar wat moet ik dan inporteren?
<rkokkelk> nee eigenlijk niet maar heb even snel gezien dat het gewoon een API is. nou je moet een .....jar importeren, hoe het precies heet en waar het zich bevindt weet ik helaas niet
<rkokkelk> ik heb al een lejos_NXS sourceforge project gevonden wat je kan downloaden
<rkokkelk> Ik moet helaas gaan maar volgens mij komt je probleem op het volgende neer:
<rkokkelk> Je gebruikt een nxs eclips plugin wat ervoor moet zorgen dat de nodige api correct gerefereerd wordt, helaas wordt dit niet correct gedaan want je kan niet je project compilen, om het dus wel te laten compilen moet de api naar de correct .jar refereren
<rkokkelk> suc6
<michel_> bedankt
<wassley> hallo beste mensen goedenavond zou iemand miss even kunnen helpen met ubuntu 10.10 desktop
<wassley> ik heb zeg maar een sidebalk met snel koppelingen en als ik daarop wil klikken verdwijnt heel ubuntu even voor n paar seconden en komt daarna weer terug wat kan ik hiertegen doen<?
<OerHeks> wat voor sidebalk bedoel je ? cairo dock of Avant AWN ?
<wassley> ik heb aan mijn linkerkant van me scherm een balk staan met snelkoppelingen
<OerHeks> heb je ubuntu netbook edition ?
<OerHeks> ik kan me geen andere sidebalk bedenken ..
<wassley> ja
<wassley> maar heb m geinstalleerd op desktop had geen internetverbinding of andere cd bij de hand om te downloaden
<wassley> dus heb ubuntu netbook edition geinstalleerd maar het flipt dus helemaal als ik er alleen al overheen ga
<OerHeks> ah oke.
<OerHeks> oplossing, installeer Gnome ernaast, dus gewoon ubuntu. dit kan eenvoudig via terminal > sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<OerHeks> en dan bij login, i.p.v. netbook dus gnome als windows manager kiezen.
<wassley> ik ga het even uitproberen
<OerHeks> je hebt wel internet nodig, natuurlijk
<wassley> ja heb nu wel internet ik zit op de pc die m flipt:P
<OerHeks> kee
<wassley> geeft helaas een error aan
<wassley> kan pakket ubuntu en dektop niet vinden van schijf e: denk dat deze vanaf cd moet geinstalleerd worden
<OerHeks> ah cd als source
<wassley> dus ik moet de cd er weer in proppen of de source veranderen>?
<OerHeks> open menu > preferences  > synaptic
<wassley> in terminal?
<OerHeks> en daar op de menubalk even zoeken naar pakketbronnen
<wassley> oww gewoon via de ubuntu menu knop
<OerHeks> in pakketbronnen zal ergens die cd nog aangevinkt staan.
<wassley> er staan 3 pakketten aangevinkt
<OerHeks> geen media cdrom ?
<wassley> ik zit nu in pakketbeheer
<OerHeks> dan instellingen > pakketbronnen ?
<wassley> cdrom staat niet aangevinkt
<OerHeks> vreemd :(
<wassley> nogal
<wassley> zou ik de ubuntu desktop anders van de cd kunnen installeren
<wassley> of via de ubuntu software centrum
<OerHeks> ja dat kan ook natuurlijk
<OerHeks> mogenlijk dat je dezelfde error krijgt, probeer eens ?
<wassley> ga ik dat eventjes proberen
<wassley> bij t software centrum krijg ik educational desktop for ubuntu
<OerHeks> het heet gewoon ubuntu-desktop, als dat bij den omschrijving staat, maakt niet uit.
<Gotiniens> OerHeks, ubuntu-desktop zie ik ook niet in het software centrum
<Gotiniens> is dat niet een taak?
<wassley> uhhhhhm
<wassley> ik probeer wel ff vanaf cd
<OerHeks> ubuntu-desktop The Ubuntu desktop system
<OerHeks> hier wel
<wassley> ik kan m nergens vinden:S
<wassley> ook op de cd staat ie niet:S
<wassley> miss handiger om toch maar ubuntu desktop editie te downloaden en die erover heen te knallen
<OerHeks> op de netbook cd niet, klopt. maar wel via synaptic
<Gotiniens> in synaptic zie ik hem wel,
<Gotiniens> wassley, kijk je in synaptic?
<wassley> ga ik nu doen
<wassley> ja gevonden is niet geinstalleerd
<Gotiniens> ik zeg doen!
<OerHeks> installeren, uitloggen, netbook in gnome veranderen en hopla
<wassley> hoe verander ik de netbook in gnome(ben een leek met ubuntu)ben windows beheerder!
<OerHeks> dat kan je wisselen bij inloggen, wijst zich vanzelf
<wassley> ow ok supers
<OerHeks> zo kan je ook vrolijk Kubuntu erbij zetten :-D
<OerHeks> KDE dus
<Gotiniens> wassley, http://images.maketecheasier.com/2010/04/une-change-login-session.png
<wassley> kijk super
<OerHeks> en meestal gaat het verwijderen van de verkeerde desktop ook goed.
<wassley> ja ben al over gestapt van kubuntu van me laptop
<wassley> wou gewoon de echte ubuntu voor pc
<wassley> werkt 10 keer beter als windows
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<wassley> nou mensen super bedankt voor alles
<wassley> ik ga m ff rebooten en kijken of het werkt als ik binnen 10 minuten weer hier ben ist weer kut met peren zeg maar
<studyurnm3> geert had niks te melden
#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-12
<Mubuntu> hoi allemaal
<Mubuntu> ik ben een beginner wat ubuntu betreft en vroeg mezelf iets af
<Mubuntu> is een firewall in ubuntu nodig?
<OerHeks> als de pc direct op de modem zit, ja
<OerHeks> een goede routerfirewall zou voldoende zijn, alsnog een firewall op elke pc kan, maar kan ook wat vertragen.
<Mubuntu> ik heb een modemrouter
<OerHeks> er is al een firewall aanwezig ufw, alleen de Gui gufw ontbreekt nog.
<Mubuntu> dus een firewall is altijd beter?
<Mubuntu> staat deze firewall (ufw) altijd aan?
<OerHeks> ufw staat standaard niet aan
<Mubuntu> ok
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install gufw
<Mubuntu> hoe kom ik aan de gui?
<Mubuntu> aah ok
<OerHeks> dan vind je die in systeem > beheer > firewallinstellingen
<Mubuntu> je kan gedachten lezen geloof ik
<Mubuntu> ;-)
<OerHeks> verder, hoe ver ben je ?
<OerHeks> multimedia ?
<Mubuntu> super
<Mubuntu> alles terug kunne halen :-)
<Mubuntu> +n
<Mubuntu> photorec
<Mubuntu> ben erg blij met de hulp
<Mubuntu> of bedoel je dat niet?
<Mubuntu> wat ik nu eigenlijk nog zoek is een leuk/goede/handige filmpjes bewerker
<Mubuntu> heb nogal wat films gemaakt van mijn vakantie en wil deze wel op dvd hebben met text erbij en wat leuke achtergrond muziek
<OerHeks> die zijn er veel
<Mubuntu> had ik al verteld dat ik naar de seychellen was geweest?
<Mubuntu> noem er maar 1 en ik probeer hem wel
<OerHeks> avidemux devede openshot pitivi
<Mubuntu> ok
<Mubuntu> pitivi klinkt leuk
<Mubuntu> kijk hij stond er al op zie ik
<Mubuntu> ff loeren
<Gorash> hmm firewall
<Gorash> ik kan me niet herinneren dat ik er een heb :P
<OerHeks> er is een ubuntu studio, kijk maar eens naar de lijst met software > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<Gorash> ben pas over op een nieuw modem zonder firewall, ik ga hem ook maar ff installen denk ik lol
<OerHeks> of iptables scriptje
<OerHeks> maar dan moet je alles handmatig weten
<Mubuntu> ubuntu studio klinkt erg pro, die wil ik wel
<OerHeks> voordeel van ubuntu studio, die versie heeft een RT realtime kernel, schijnt iets uit te maken met muziek en videobusiness
<Gorash> ik zit via modem > router... de router forward de poorten door
<Gorash> firewall is toch geen must dan?
<Gorash> hmm heks ik zocht ook nog een editor, ik ga die ook ff proberen
<Mubuntu> het kijk ik maak een discussie los
<OerHeks> Gorash, als je geen service draaid, neuj
<Gorash> mja
<Gorash> ik forward paar poorten
<Gorash> mpd, apache, ssh
<Mubuntu> die ubuntu studio, hoe install ik die?
<Gorash> maar het staat allemaal goed afgedicht volgens mij
<Gorash> apt-get ubuntu-studio
<OerHeks> beste de dvd downloaden
<Mubuntu> Ongeldige operatie ubuntu-studio
<OerHeks> verse install
<Gorash> paradoxical@Enigma:~$ apt-get install ubuntu-studio
<Gorash> sorry :P
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install <package>
<Mubuntu> ow wacht even die ubuntu studio is een complete os?
<OerHeks> ge moet wortels hebben
<OerHeks> root
<Mubuntu> ik heb wortels
<Mubuntu> winterpeen
<Mubuntu> jk
<Mubuntu> ow wacht even die ubuntu studio is een complete os?
<OerHeks> ja
<Mubuntu> of gewoon een package?
<Mubuntu> ja klonk al belkend
<Mubuntu> bekend
<Mubuntu> nee das te uitegbreid volgens mij
<OerHeks> je 'zou' hem ernaast kunnen zetten, maar omdat het een andere kernel gebruikt, advies schone install, of echt op een eigen partitie
<Mubuntu> uitgebreid
<Mubuntu> ok
<Mubuntu> nee dat gaat te ver
<Mubuntu> ik houd het wel bij iets anders dan pitivi
<Mubuntu> pitivi is wel heel erg simpel
<OerHeks> maak wel een backupje van de originele file, voordat je creatief gaat worden
<Mubuntu> doe ik, bedankt
<Mubuntu> zit ook nog een undo knopje op
<Mubuntu> das ook erg handig
<Mubuntu> nee, ik zoek zoiets als nero ofzo
<Mubuntu> simpel maar duidelijk
<Mubuntu> en genoeg opties
<Mubuntu> openshot ff bekijken
<Mubuntu> screen ziet er al beter uit
<OerHeks> brassero, of je kan nero 4 linux kopen bij nero
<Mubuntu> ik zou ook best wat ondertitels erbij willen zetten
<Mubuntu> zo van "wij zijn nu hier"
<Mubuntu> of "vandaag was het erg zonnig :-)"
<Mubuntu> is er een programma die dit ook kan?
<NL> hey
<Mubuntu> hey hey
<Mubuntu> whats up?
<NL> im fine howr you ?
<Mubuntu> ook goed, vertel wat brengt jou hier ;-)
<NL> Ik was eigenlijk opzoek naar iemand die wat afweet van illuminati
<Mubuntu> lol toevallig weet ik daar alles van
<NL> meen je niet ?
<Mubuntu> ja
<NL> nou
<NL> kijk
<Mubuntu> ik volg het elke dag
<NL> ik was van plan om binnekort naar een feest te gaan
<Mubuntu> wel een vreemde plaats om hier met die vraag te komen
<NL> maar ik kreeg een beetje de kriebels toen ik de site van het feest bezocht
<OerHeks> NL dit is ubuntu support, illuminatie is meer iets voor #Ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<Mubuntu> nee met 1 i is het
<Mubuntu> als ik het goed heb btw
<Mubuntu> spelling is niet mijn sterkste punt
<NL> mubuntu ik was eigenlijk dus opzoek naar iemand die mijn punt kan bevestigen, want na mijn mening is dat feest 1 grote illuminati party
<Mubuntu> even naar offtopic graag
<NL> ok
<Mubuntu> #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<OerHeks> ik ken wel  Illumulti(optionally compressed) binary format
<Mubuntu> nee dat is het niet
<Mubuntu> dit is heel iets anders
<Mubuntu> kijk maar op google
<OerHeks> mja, blender 3d enzo
<Mubuntu> nee
<DjClavo> mogge
<rork> goeie morgen
<DjClavo> probeer unbuntu te instalkeren op een pentium 4 met 512mb en 40 gig hd maar loopt steeds vast bij gebruikersnaam ???
<DjClavo> ben  newbie op gebied van linux
<rork> loopt hij vast na een succesvolle installatie of tijdens de installatie?
<DjClavo> tijdens instalatie
<DjClavo> kan niet op verder klikken
<rork> installeer je 'm vanaf de CD?
<DjClavo> ja
<DjClavo> of is een 1.6ghz processor niet voldoende  ???
<rork> volgens mij moet dat voldoende zijn, ik slinger even een installatie aan (op een 1MHz) om te kijken waar je precies vastloopt
<sultan> op de helft werkt het al, heb hier nog een 800Mhz draaien met ubuntu
<DjClavo> denk dat ik het al gevonden heb bij de 1e installatie mot je een w8 op geven vaag vinkje dan automatish aanmelden
<DjClavo> dat vinkte ik steeds aan
<DjClavo> haat w8 woorden
<rork> maar die heb je nodig
<sultan> wen er maar aan in deze wereld met het boze internet ;-)
<rork> heb je wel een wachtwoord ingevuld?
<DjClavo> ja  kom er nu achter met kunbuntu daar andere schermen duidelijker installatie al bij unbuntu
<DjClavo> want bij unbuntu zie ik geen foutmelding en bij kunbuntu wel
<DjClavo> dat ik w8 moet opgeven anders gaat installatie niet door
<rork> inderdaad, bij ubuntu kun je pas op volgende klikken als je alles (inclusief ww) hebt ingevuld
<rork> het wachtwoord heb je ondanks automatisch inloggen wel nodig voor administratie taken
<Cugel> Volgens mij is dat bij Windows ook zo.
<DjClavo> nee hoor daar volstaat een enter whahaha
<sultan> windows, wat is dat? is dat veilig ;-)
<DjClavo> nou ik mijn windows dicht het stormt ;)
<DjClavo> maar even voor de duidelijkheid kan dus beter eerst een admin account aan maken en dan later een gebruikersaccount
<Cugel> Je hoeft geen admin account aan te maken.
<DjClavo> maar er mot dus ten alle tijden een w8 woord worden ingevoerd tijdens de installatie
<DjClavo> dan ben ik daar de bietenbrug op gegaan
<Cugel> Wat heb je gedaan dan, random letters?
<DjClavo> had helemaal geen w8 opgeven dus installatie stopte
<Cugel> Even opnieuw beginnen -- zo lang duurt de installatie gelukkig niet.
<DjClavo> ga ik doen nu :))
<DjClavo> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS hij gaat nu wel verder
<sultan> ongelooflijk ;-)
<sultan> welkom in de wonderbare wereld van linux
<DjClavo> nou dan mogen ze van mij dat vinkje automatisch aanmelden wel weg halen tijdens de installatie
<sultan> als je weet waar het voor dient dan is dat voor sommige mensen wel handig...
<DjClavo> of net als onder kunbuntu foutmelding laten zien dat bij installatie w8 verplicht is
<sultan> dat is bij linux normaal...
<DjClavo> dat zeg ik ben newbie maar onder kunbuntu kreeg ik wel melding dat ik w8 moest opgeven onder unbuntu niet
<DjClavo> het draait nu ff updates ophalen
<DjClavo> dan de volgende uitdaging
<Gerwin> Hmmm, ik heb last van een DVD die niet wil afspelen, disk word ook niet herkend door Ubuntu.
<Gerwin> Oh, ik had een regeltje gemist in de HowTo op ubuntu.com
<Gerwin> Rebooting may be necessary.
<Gerwin> Dan dat eerst maar eens doen.
<Alex__> Hoi, hoe krijg ik flash werkend op een live usb ?
<Cugel> Goedemiddag Alex.
<rork> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ?
<Alex__> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar E: Kan pakket flashplugin-installer niet vinden
<Gerwin> Eerst maar eens sudo apt-get update dan?
<Cugel> Doe dan eerder ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Alex__> Die kan ik niet installeren
<Alex__> Alleen 'use this source'
<Alex__> Sudo apt-get update zorgt er ook niet voor dat het werkt
<rork> kun je restricted toevoegen bij je repositories?
<Alex__> repo eh
<Alex__> ehhhh
<Alex__> ehhhhhhhhhhhh
<Alex__> Waar staat dat?
<Alex__> Hoi
<Alex__> Hoe kill ik een process?
<Alex__> aangezien alles hier nu vast loopt..
<Alex__> brb
<burn> guy's, hoe weet ik wanneer bepaalde software gepatched gaat worden?
<burn> er zit een lek in proftpd
<burn> maar ik weet niet wanneer de fix in de repo's komt
<Jeeves_> burn: Ik weet niet of dat lek ook in de versie in Ubuntu zit
<Jeeves_> burn: http://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/15449/
<Jeeves_> Moet je die ff testen
<remmelt> hallo
<burn> Jeeves_: alle versies tussen 1.3.2rc3 en 1.3.3c dacht ik
<remmelt> vraag: ik heb een nieuw modem van online maar de installatie-cd werkt niet op ubuntu. hoe krijg ik nu draadloos-internet?
<commandoline> remmelt: Heb je het modem al aangesloten?
<remmelt> ja
<commandoline> Dan is het in principe alleen een kwestie van verbinding maken...
<Jeeves_> remmelt: Die CD doet enge dingen met Windhoos wifi
<remmelt> en het wachtwoord dan?
<Jeeves_> remmelt: Die zal wel op een sticker op je modem staan
<commandoline> Dat staat verder nergens vermeld? ( handleiding/op de router )?
<Jeeves_> Of die kun je instellen via de webinterface
<remmelt> niet in de handleiding. ik zal eens zoeken op het modem
<commandoline> En als het daar niet staat, zou je kunnen proberen om via een kabeltje te verbinden en dan idd via de webinterface het instellen
<remmelt> moment
<commandoline> remmelt: ik moet weg, sorry. Ik hoop dat anderen je verder kunnen helpen...
<remmelt> er staan heel veel codes op de onderkant van het modem...
<remmelt> wat is webinterface?
<remmelt> iets met 192.etc?
<Jeeves_> waarschijnlijk
<remmelt> 192.168.01?
<rork> hier is 't 192.168.1.1
<ujjain> Hoi. Is MVC moeilijk te leren? (programmeren)
<commandoline> ujjain: dat hangt ervan af hoeveel ervaring je al hebt.
<ujjain> ja, moieilijk in te schatten, heb vooral zelf gewerkt :p
<commandoline> De theorie is redelijk snel te leren, maar het in de praktijk brengen is lastiger.
<ujjain> OOP heb ik met Java en C++ 1 jaar ervaring in, niet echt heel veel dus.
<commandoline> Ongeveer evenveel als ikzelf dus :P
<ujjain> Hmm,, maar uiteindelijk is het wel een goed idee om het te leren?
<commandoline> Het kan zeker van pas komen...
<commandoline> Ik heb zelf vooral ervaring met MVC in combinatie met Qt, en het grote voordeel is toch wel dat je makkelijk iets in bijvoorbeeld je model kan aanpassen zonder de rest overhoop te halen.
<commandoline> ( bijv. of een veld wel of niet read-only is. )
<commandoline> En daarnaast zorgt het natuurlijk gewoon voor een mooie scheiding van code.
<ujjain> commandoline: Ben net bij mijn ouders, dus is beetje druk.
<ujjain> commandoline: ja, ik begrijp het inderdaad.
<ujjain> zat ook te denken, wat als je sql code wijzigt
<ujjain> moet je elke php file wijzigen :p
<ujjain> zo doe ik he tnu, op die manier zijn functies 100x beter
<ujjain> maar bij quiz-programmaś, zou ik niet wten
<commandoline> het scheelt idd best wel als je een extra laag abstractie hebt, dat zul je al wel weten van OOP.
<ujjain> Ja, dat is wel ideaal idd.
<commandoline> Zelfs als je niet perfect met MVC werkt.
<commandoline> maar wat bedoelde je met quiz-programma's?
<ujjain> sorry voor late reactie, :p
<ujjain> maar heb eigen site met functies
<ujjain> zoals quiz e.d.
<commandoline> ik heb geen haast :P
<commandoline> dus een model tijdens een soort quiz-programma?
<ujjain> www.visilang.com/quiz.php
<ujjain> ik zou dat echt niet helemaal opnieuw
<commandoline> ik zal ff kijken...
<ujjain> in een class willen schrijven
<ujjain> met functies e.d.
<ujjain> want er is nu 0,0 oop aan de site
<ujjain> membership functies e.d zijn natuurlijk wel ideaal via classes
<ujjain> zelfde met languages/chapters/questions systeem in mijn geval
<ujjain> maar 1 feature als quiz, dat stelt niet zoveel voor, dat zou ik moeite niet waard vinden :p
<commandoline> Tsja, als het teveel tijd kost om het vanaf de grond op te bouwen, kun je dat natuurlijk ook gewoon niet doen :P
<commandoline> da's jouw keuze. Reken alleen wel de duur van toekomstig onderhoud mee.
<ujjain> Ja, begrijp het
<ujjain> programmeren van quiz is af :P
<ujjain> wordt nauwelijks meer aangepast
<ujjain> andere gedeelte nog heel veel
<commandoline> de keuze of je het wel of niet via MVC wilt opbouwen kan ik je niet bij helpen, da's iets wat je zelf alleen kan inschatten.
<commandoline> Wel kan ik zeggen dat het de moeite van het leren waard is :)
<ujjain> Ja, zal er ook voor gaan
<ujjain> heb nog wa twijfels
<ujjain> heb eigen server in datacenter met vmware esxi
<ujjain> dus overweeg om voor ruby on rails of php
<ujjain> ruby on rails schint oook gaaf te zijn
<commandoline> ik heb zelf alleen ervaring met php, maar over ruby hoor ik idd goede verhalen.
<commandoline> ( En het lijkt dacht ik een beetje op python, mijn favoriete taal :D )
<ujjain> python ken ik niet
<ujjain> dat was mijn 3e keuze
<ujjain> om daar iets mee te doen
<ujjain> dat is niet moeilijk in apache te krijgen toch?
<commandoline> Nou, voor websites kun je denk ik beter voor ruby on rails gaan.
<ujjain> python als cgi module zou dan weer traag zijn...
<sultan> django werkt ook super. is gebaseerd op python
<ujjain> python is weinig voor sites gebruikt? is het latig dat voor elkaar te krijgen?
<commandoline> Ik heb toevallig vandaag wat met mod_python zitten spelen. Het was te doen.
<sultan> http://www.djangoproject.com/
<commandoline> Aan de andere kant hoor ik dan bijv. ook goede verhalen over django
<commandoline> sultan is me voor :P
<commandoline> Beide manieren zullen wel werken uiteindelijk, dus het hangt ook wat van jouw voorkeur af...
<commandoline> of eigenlijk vooral
<ujjain> sultan: dankje
<ujjain> Ja, ik zal me er eens goed in verdiepen.
<ujjain> Voor de keuze te maken
<sultan> ik probeer zelf ook wat met python te gaan doen, een collega van mij heeft reeds diverse websites/apps geschreven met django
<ujjain> ahh natuurlijk
<ujjain> ik hoorde klasgenoot daar ook over
<ujjain> python voor websites gaat meestal met frameworks
<sultan> zover ben ik nog niet, gebruik nu nog wordpress, maar wil toch meer zelf gaan ontwikkelen...
<ujjain-food> hmm, wel lastig in woonkamer zitten hier :p drukte van alle kanten
<ujjain-food> ja, wordpress doe ik ook veel maar echt 0,0% met eigen scripting
<sultan> koptelefoon doet wonderen ;-)
<commandoline> wordpress is idd een leuk pakket, zeker door de vele plugins :D
<commandoline> ( heeft me laatst veel werk bespaard )
<sultan> ik ben eigenlijk pas met websites bezig... normaal programmeer ik alleen in assembler (microcontrollers)
<commandoline> OK, daar kan ik niet over meepraten vrees ik, ik heb 's een beetje naar C++ en C gekeken, maar nog meer low-level ben ik nooit gegaan.
<sultan> vroeger (jaar of 30 geleden) programmeerde ik veel meer dan tegenwoordig... Pascal, Basic... en nog een hele berg...
<sultan> moet het nu weer allemaal ophalen, en dat valt niet zo mee.... vroeger ging dat veel sneller ;-)
<commandoline> OK, daar heb ik op mijn leeftijd nog geen last van :)
<sultan> ik ben systeembeheerder, dus tijd genoeg om me erin te verdiepen...
<sultan> alleen heb ik zo ontzettend veel dingen die ik leuk vind dat het lastig is een keuze te maken.
<commandoline> ok
<sultan> dus doe erg veel dingen door elkaar heen... gelukkig is er google, als je maar een beetje weet van welke richting je wilt gaan dan is dat vaak meer dan genoeg om aan de slag te gaan
<commandoline> agreed :). Maar we dwalen wat af, genoeg info gehad ujjain?
<sultan> Heb jaren geleden ook wel met C/C++ gespeeld... maar dat ben ik toch wel een beetje kwijt
<sultan> ik denk dat python in ieder geval een goede keuze is
<commandoline> Zowel ruby als python zijn prima keuzes lijkt me, en met php lukt het ook wel.
<commandoline> Gewoon een kwestie van voorkeur nu dus...
<sultan> http://showmedo.com/ kun je erg veel leuke info vinden ook over ruby on rails
<commandoline> handige site... *maakt bookmark*
<ujjain-food> wordpress is leuk pakket, voor blogs en webpagina´s die simpel en fijn kunnen blijven.
<ujjain-food> ik zal op google gewoon zoeken
<ujjain-food> python vs ruby vs php
<ujjain-food> even goed rondkijken, ben weleens toe om me stapje verder te ontwikkelen als webontwikkelaar
<commandoline> ik zou eerder iets doen als django vs. ruby on rails
<commandoline> en dan kun je als je beide niets vind altijd nog php erbij betrekken.
<commandoline> Maar dat is toch wel de mindere taal voor MVC schat ik zo in.
<ujjain-food> php heeft cakephp, zend, indigestion (of zoiets)
<ujjain-food> ook MVC, maar ik zal de reviewer al lyrisch over ruby on rails, die MVC dingen zijn qua ideologie ook veel van ruby on rails genomen.
<commandoline> klopt, er zijn idd ook voor php genoeg frameworks
<commandoline> maar het is wel zo dat php pas sinds php5 pas goed OOP ondersteund, en dat merk je ook tegenwoordig nog af en toe.
<commandoline> ( vooral bij bepaalde functies )
<commandoline> maar dat valt ook weer mee met een modern framework.
<commandoline> gewoon vergelijken dus...
<ujjain-food> Ja dat klopt,
<ujjain-food> OOP pas sinds php5 echt ondersteund
<ujjain-food> PHP is meest populair maar grote kans dat het niet beste keuze zou zijn, voor iemand die 0 programmeerervaring heeft met PHP/Python noch Ruby.
<ujjain-food> Al is wel makkelijk met webhosting vinden :p
<commandoline> ujjain-food: klopt, PHP is populair vanwege de hosting. Jij hebt de keuze, dus daar zou ik ook maar gebruik van maken :D
<ujjain-food> ja, misshcien moet ik ruby en python hosting aanbieden :P
<ujjain-food> misschien leuke markt :D
<commandoline> ujjain-food: betaalbare python- en rubyhosting is inderdaad zeldzaam volgens mij.
<ujjain-food> Ja, leuke markt
<ujjain-food> php hosting is tegenwoordig overal 20 per jaar :p
<commandoline> ja, zo'n pakketje heb ik zelf ook. Daarom is het dan ook mooi dat ook PHP eindelijk eens wat meegaat met de tijd.
<Gerwin> Er zijn ook gratis PHP hosters.
<Gerwin> Maar sommigen daarvan zijn zwaar ondermaats van kwaliteit :(
<ujjain-food> Ja,
<ujjain-food> bijna allemaal zijn heeel slecht
<ujjain-food> en bijan allemaal houden het niet langer dan jaar vol
<ujjain-food> www.site90.net heb ik in mijn bookmarks
<ujjain-food> die ziet er erg erg goed uit, met cpanel
<ujjain-food> al lang up
<ujjain-food> maar meeste php webhosters, houden het niet vol, dus zou gewoon 15 jaarlijks betalen indien je van plan bent tijdje bezig te gaan met eigen site.
<ujjain-food> ik moet hier iig afsluiten wordt even te druk!
<Miguel6> HOLA HAY ALGUIEN AQUI
<MBeentjes> Hoi! :D
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> ik zag je al in #ubuntu
<MBeentjes> Twee dagen ubuntu en nu al verslaafd xD
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<MBeentjes> Ik had alleen wat problemen met de internet kaart. Maar ik heb er een oplossing op gevonden :)
<MBeentjes> Klein vraagje.
<MBeentjes> Ik kan in het software centrum een pakket downloaden genaam Edubuntu of zo iets
<MBeentjes> Wat is dat precies?
<OerHeks> edubuntu is de school versie van ubuntu.
<MBeentjes> Wordt die dan gebruikt op scholen oid?
<OerHeks> geoptimaliseerd voor classrooms
<MBeentjes> Aah.
<MBeentjes> Dus niet belangrijk :P
<OerHeks> daarbij is ook een edubuntu server, met beheer, etc
<MBeentjes> Aah ok.
<MBeentjes> Oohw, ik ga ff thee drinken ^
<MBeentjes> Alvast bedankt voor deze info :)
<OerHeks> verder is er Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu en Lubuntu desktop
<OerHeks> en ubuntu studio
<MBeentjes> Oké. Nieuwe vraag.
<MBeentjes> Ik heb een screensaver, matrix.
<MBeentjes> Alleen als ik me muis beweeg gaat 'ie niet naar het inlog scherm.
<Gotiniens> hehe
<Gotiniens> meestal is de vraag juist andersom
<MBeentjes> Ik kan wel mijn wachtwoord invoeren, maar ik zie het venster zeg maar niet.
<MBeentjes> Alleen de muis.
<Gotiniens> ow zo
<Gotiniens> ik zal even kijken
<OerHeks> standaard screensaver ?
<Gotiniens> MBeentjes, is het GLMatrix om precies te zijn?
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je spatie moet drukken
<OerHeks> hmm nee idd. toetsenbord, en muis reageert hier ook niet
<Gotiniens> gebeurt dat ook met net GL screensavers?
<OerHeks> gelukkig had ik hem op voorbeeld
<OerHeks> zou dit door compiz kunnen komen ?
<Gotiniens> voorbeeld is niet zoals de gewone screensaver he
<Gotiniens> het scherm lockt dan niet bijv
<Gotiniens> dus weet niet of dat te vergelijken valt
<OerHeks> ja, ik test hem nu normaal. even 60 sec wachtten ..
<MBeentjes> Het is de standaard matrix
<niewepc> hey
<niewepc> kent iemand iets van hardware hoer
<niewepc> hier
<niewepc> http://www.alternate.nl/html/pcbuilder/detailView.html?cn=1&tn=BUILDERS
<niewepc> zou iemand hier naar kunne kijken of dat een goede pc is
<MBeentjes> lol, ik dacht ff
<niewepc> en welke componenten goed zjn
<MBeentjes> zo van, wat zegt hij >.<>
<MBeentjes> btw
<niewepc> sorry
<niewepc> typfout
<niewepc> ik krijg to
<MBeentjes> Wie hiero zit of op GMOT of op NGMC?
<niewepc> kan ieman kijken of dat een goede pc zou zijn
<niewepc> voor ubuntu
<niewepc> nu is 450 euro
<niewepc> maar budget is 700 euro
<OerHeks> glmatrix werkt hier niet lekker, flipt eruit
<Gotiniens> niekie, als je het niet zeker weet wat werkt onder ubuntu, kan je naar 1 van de winkels gaan die ubuntu verkopen
<Gotiniens> mingos.nl
<Gotiniens> http://www.hettes.nl/
<Gotiniens> http://www.os4free.nl/
<MBeentjes> Ik heb een medion van de aldi, €500,-. Hier werkt het prima :D
<niewepc> ja maar dat is een bouw pc
<MBeentjes> Wie hiero zit of op GMOT of op NGMC?
<OerHeks> niewepc die link is leeg
<OerHeks> dus kijken heeft geen zin :(
<niewepc> ow
<niewepc> echt
<OerHeks> ik zou nvidia nemen ipv ati, en MAD ipv intel, maar dat is mijn smaak.
<OerHeks> AMD*
<Gotiniens> wss gebruikt die site coockies voor je winkel wagen
<niewepc> ik wil max 700 euro
<Gotiniens> dan kunnen wij het niet zien
<niewepc> ik wil internet pctje
<MBeentjes> Ik heb nu een ATI HD Radeon 5570 HD
<niewepc> dat toch wel 4gb geheugen heeft
<niewepc> en toch een spelletje kan spelen
<MBeentjes> Intel Dual-Core 3GHz processor
<niewepc> zoals  extreme tux racer
<MBeentjes> 3GB intern geheugen
<niewepc> wat mijn pc niet aan kan
<MBeentjes> En dan ook nog 5TB aan harde schijf geheugen.
<niewepc> weet jij niet wa da kost 5 tb
<Gotiniens> niewepc, een aankoop advies voor verschillende types PC's: http://tweakers.net/reviews/1868/tweakers-punt-net-best-buy-guide-editie-november-2010.html
<niewepc>  1000 euro of zo
<MBeentjes> en ik ga van het weekend denk ik nog 5 nieuwe USB poortjes toevoegen.
<niewepc> ha
<OerHeks> 2 TB = 99 euro ?
<OerHeks> het word steeds goedkoper ..
<niewepc> echt
<niewepc> zaaalig
<OerHeks> of 64 gb ssd voor dat geld.
<niewepc> ssd is toch van boote
<OerHeks> nee van OCZ of Intel
<OerHeks> boote ken ik niet.
<niewepc> opstarten
<niewepc> ooit van engels gehoord oer
<Cugel> Boote_n_ kent hij wellicht wel.
<OerHeks> ja, booten, dat snap ik nu ook :P
<OerHeks> ja je kan er van booten, maar is ruimte zat voor ubuntu.
<OerHeks> win7 neemt 40 gb, ubuntu nog geen 10
<niewepc> echt
<niewepc> neemt win 7 40
<OerHeks> ja, en dan heb je er nog niks speciaals op staan.
<niewepc> pff windows 7 ultimate vloog er na 10 min af bij mij
<niewepc> ubuntu werkt hier lekker snel
<niewepc> ik instaleer windows 7 is ne keer
<niewepc> en meteen 15 min wachte op opstarte
<MBeentjes> Ik heb ubuntu en Windows 7 Home Premium 32bits
<MBeentjes> En dan Windows als tweede OS.
<niewepc> iik kom weer in het oer tijdperk als ik op school werk met windows xp
<niewepc> mijn pc 1 gb ram
<niewepc> dual core 3.00ghz
<niewepc> is sneller dan men vaders
<OerHeks> gewoon xp in virtualbox draaien :-)
<niewepc> met 8 gb ram
<niewepc> core i7
<niewepc> 925
<niewepc> da kan toch niet vind ik
<niewepc> dat we moete ''betaalen'' voor brol
<niewepc> die traager is
<niewepc> en minder aanpasbaar
<MBeentjes> Zelf vind ik XP zelfs beter dan vista, beter dan 7 is een beetje twijfelachtig. Maar voor als ik met elektronica bezig ga zijn dan denk ik dat ik een laptopje aanschaf van rond de 200,-
<MBeentjes> En dan ff XP + Ubuntu erop..
<MBeentjes> En dan kijken of ik XP nog nodig heb en anders XP  er ook af. :D
<MBeentjes> Wie doet hier allemaal iets met elektronica>
<MBeentjes> ?
<niewepc> mhh ik niet
<niewepc> ik bin 5de midelbaar pas informatica
<OerHeks> domotica robotica ?
<niewepc> pff ken nu al meer van pcs dan ddie van ict
<niewepc> die kende ni eens linux
<niewepc>  /ubuntu
<OerHeks> nou mooi, herschrijf dat lesmateriaal naar linux en ga lesgeven :P
<OerHeks> dan mag de meester in de schoolbank, grinnik
<niewepc> goed idee !
<niewepc> denk ik ook zelfs van windows ken ik meer
<CyberGabber> MBeentjes: Kom even op #ubuntu-nl-offtopic ... voor electronica vraag
<OerHeks> maar dit gebeurt al hoor, er zijn opleidingen met linux vakken
<niewepc> zaalig welke
<niewepc> ik wils serverbeheer doen later
<niewepc> lijkt me interesant
<niewepc> maar is wel wat moeilijker dan home servertje opzetten
<niewepc> wat ik al 1 jaar kan
<niewepc> daardoor heb ik hier thuis al een home servertje draaien lekker
<niewepc> media streamen door het huis
<MBeentjes> Ik heb een probleem met het kijken van Youtube filmpjes. Als ik naar youtube.nl ga en dan bijvoorbeeld een liedje van Travis McCoy wil luisteren dan zegt youtube dat er een fout is opgetreden.
<MBeentjes> Maar ik gewoon de Flash player geinstalleerd.
<OerHeks> Flash player non-free ?
<linuxuser_> goedenavond allemaal :)
<linuxuser_> ik heb een ide/atapi cdrom speler
<linuxuser_> deze wordt niet herkent in Linux
<linuxuser_> hoe kan ik dit het makkelijkste fixen?
<Gotiniens> hem goed aansluiten
<linuxuser_> :)
<linuxuser_> leuk grapje :D
<Gotiniens> ik heb nog nooit gehad dat een cdrom speler niet werd herkent, tenzij hij stuk was
<Gotiniens> of niet goed aangesloten
<OerHeks> jumpertje nakijken master/slave
<Gotiniens> niks geen grapjes, doe ik niet aan
<linuxuser_> heb het hier over een notebook ;)
<OerHeks> bios nakijken of de IDE controller disabled is
<linuxuser_> in windows doet hij het wel
<OerHeks> cd rom niet word herkent in notebook .. dan ligt het aan de media.
<linuxuser_> ja, bij elke cd :)
<linuxuser_> goed, nog andere tips
<Gotiniens> zie je hem tussen de output van dmesg staan?
<linuxuser_> nou daar zie ik wel iets met atapi
<linuxuser_> maar of dat hem is
<linuxuser_> weet ik zo niet
<OerHeks> plak die output eens op http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Gotiniens>  scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            DVDRW    SATA 20X20X12X   9A31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<Gotiniens> [    2.217365] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/12x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<Gotiniens> [    2.217367] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<Gotiniens> [    2.217445] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
<Gotiniens> [    2.217494] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
<Gotiniens> iets dergelijks zal je zien
<Gotiniens> dit is wel voor sata, maar de ide output is niet veel anders
<linuxuser_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/530892/
<Gotiniens>  Hitachi HTS54161 SB4O
<Gotiniens>   WD       1600BEV External
<Gotiniens> dat zijn je harde schijven?
<linuxuser_> jep
<Gotiniens> volgens mij heb je een Asus p5q moederbord
<linuxuser_> zou zo maar kunnen
<Gotiniens> linux lijkt inderdaad je cdrom drive niet te herkennen inderdaad
<linuxuser_> gek he
<linuxuser_> stom probleem toch?
<OerHeks> 417 ACPI: resource piix4_smbus [io  0x0b00-0x0b07] conflicts with ACPI region SMB0 [??? 0x00000b00-0x00000b0f flags 0x30]
<OerHeks> geen cdrom idd
<Gotiniens> linuxuser_, welke lapto heb je?
<linuxuser_> pro52rl asus
<OerHeks> asus_laptop:   X51RL model detected
<linuxuser_> ?
<OerHeks> regel 422
<linuxuser_> ok
<linuxuser_> ja, dat kan ik ook niks aan doen :)
<linuxuser_> this echt een pro52rl
<linuxuser_> staat op de onderkant ;D
<linuxuser_> maar het kan wel een serie zijn waar hij het over heeft
<Gotiniens> linuxuser_, paste de output van lspci -k
<linuxuser_> ok
<linuxuser_> als je blieft: http://paste.ubuntu.com/530896/
<Gotiniens> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/159061-dvd-writer-undetected.html
<Gotiniens> ik heb dat nog niet gelezen, maar lijkt me hetzelfde probleem
<linuxuser_> ga eens kijken
<linuxuser_> komt een antwoord op de forum bericht
<linuxuser_> blijft dus een open vraag
<linuxuser_> zou het helpen als ik ga rommelen in de bios?
<Gotiniens> mischien
<OerHeks> hmm, sluit den laptop eens helemaal af, batterij eruit, power button vasthouden 10 sec. en dan weer aansluiten
<linuxuser_> haha, al gedaan :)
<linuxuser_> hij hangt nu al aan het netstroom :D
<linuxuser_> nou ik ga ff naar de bios, moet ik de chat ff afsluiten want linux gaat ff uit :)
<linuxuser_> brb
<Gotiniens> moment
<linuxuser_> ok
<Gotiniens> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/dvd-writer-undetected-784875/#post3841332
<Gotiniens> van de zelfde gast als die andere link
<Gotiniens> en hij heeft hierna niks meer gepost, dus mischien is de firmware update de oplossing
<linuxuser_> firmware van de bios?
<linuxuser_> ja gevaarlijk klusje
<linuxuser_> toch?
<Gotiniens> ik denk van de cdrom speler
<linuxuser_> ok, hoe kan ik dat het makelijkste doen?
<Gotiniens> na de website van asus gaan
<Gotiniens> en de instructies volgen
<Gotiniens> wss wel onder windows
<linuxuser_> haha
<linuxuser_> ik heb geen windows meer ;)
<OerHeks> manual lezen, mischien kan het met een file van usb stick via de bios ofzo
<Gotiniens> hmmm
<linuxuser_> ok
<linuxuser_> windows is niet zo goed als linux :)
<Gotiniens> nee duh
<OerHeks> maar voordat je dit overweegd, ga no eens in de bios neuzen
<linuxuser_> :)
<Gotiniens> als ik het zo zie zijn er niet eens bios update voor je notebook
<Gotiniens> argh
<Gotiniens> wat een  **** site is die asus site ook
<Gotiniens> hoe heeft hij hem dan eigenlijk installed gekregen?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag.
<Gotiniens> nu komt ie niet terug natuurlijk
<OerHeks> mogenlijkheid, het is een Sata schijf in IDE modus... dan zal linux ook wel problemen hebben met andere devices aansluiten
#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-13
<imbeowulf> Hallo, ik heb per ongeluk een automatische upgrade van Ubuntu 9.10 naar 10.04 uitgevoerd en nu start mijn computer direct in de terminal op en niet meer in de grafische omgeving. Kan ik hier nog iets aan doen?
<spekje> 10.4 zou ook gewoon met een normale desktop moeten werken :)
<spekje> mischien is er iets mis gegaan bij de upgrade?
<imbeowulf> dat zou kunnen, maar ik heb niets vreemds opgemerkt. Is er een commando om gnome op te starten?
<spekje> wat krijg je precies dan voor melding ofzo?
<imbeowulf> geen melding, hij start direct met een monochroom tekst scherm waarin hij om gebruikersnaam en wachtwoord vraagt.
<spekje> hmm
<spekje> nog nooit gehad
<spekje> en ik weet dingen altidj goed te slopen :P
<spekje> als je gewoon inlogd wat krijg je dan?
<trijntje> startx als je ingelogd bent zou de grafische omgeving moeten starten
<Gotiniens> heb je die update soms halverwege afgebroken?
<imbeowulf> gebruikersnaam@computernaam:~$
<spekje> dan idd startx proberen was een gedachte van mij
<imbeowulf> ok, ik probeer startx
<imbeowulf> er verdwijnt heel kort tekst en vervolgens wordt het scherm zwart en is er niets meer
<spekje> vaag ik weet het niet zo sorry .. zou sowieso ff proberen te google je bent vast niet de eerste die dit krijgt
<Gotiniens> welke videokaart heb je?
<imbeowulf> het is een laptop (Maxdata ECO4045I), ik weet niet precies welke videokaart erin zit
<trijntje> lspci | grep -i vga
<trijntje> imbeowulf, ^
<Gotiniens> trijntje, hij heeft een intel kaart
<Gotiniens> en die schijnen een compiz bug te hebben
<Gotiniens> maar
<Gotiniens> compiz kan je lastig uitzetten vanaf de command line
<trijntje> killall compiz.real?
<trijntje> metacity --replace&
<Gotiniens> dat werkt volgens mij alleen als een window manager draait
<imbeowulf> ok, bedankt ik heb nu in ieder geval een paar dingen om uit te proberen. De windowmanager/gui start voor zover ik kan zien niet op.
<Gotiniens> moment ik ben met de ultieme oplossing bezig ;)
<imbeowulf> ok :)
<Gotiniens> gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default --type String "/usr/bin/metacity"
<Gotiniens> zo
<Gotiniens> het duurde even maar dan heb je ook wat
<trijntje> Gotiniens, uitslover ;)
<Gotiniens> ik denk dat door een bug in je videodriver de desktop effecten niet kunnen starten
<Gotiniens> met die regel schakel je de desktop effecten uit voor die user
<Gotiniens> als je meerdere users hebt, en dit is de oplossing moet je dat dus voor alle users doen
<imbeowulf> ok, bedankt. ik ga het uitproberen :)
<imbeowulf> Ik kan het pas later uitproberen, maar heel erg bedankt voor alle hulp.
<lg188> even een vraagje, hoe kan ik extra invoer methodes toevoegen ? (japans bv)
<lg188> trijntje: goede morgen.
<eva_> hi
<rork>  hoi
<eva_> hi
<eva_> ik heb een vraag
<eva_> ik heb een SATA HDD met ubuntu er op
<eva_> lapto pschijf
<eva_> nu met usb aan mijn acer computer verbonden
<eva_> waar Ubuntu 10 op staat
<eva_> en draait
<eva_> hoe kan ik bij die externe HDD komen?
<eva_> Disk Util ziet ḿ niet
<eva_> De HDD is niet stuk.. volume wordt wel gezien met een Apple computer maar ook die kan ḿ niet lezen
<rork> vanuit welk besturingssysteem probeer je hem te verbinden?
<eva_> Ik zit nu op een Acer laptop met ubuntu geinstalleerd
<eva_> een usb stickie wordt direct herkend
<eva_> maar deze schrijf niet
<rork> als je in een commandline `lsusb` intypt wordt hij dan herkend?
<eva_> schijf
<eva_> even testenb
<eva_> Bus 001 -005...
<eva_> nee
<eva_> ik krijg een hoop Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub terug
<eva_> op 002-005
<eva_> en op 001 ook
<lg188> ap ?
<eva_> en gedeeld(?) op 002 een Webcam
<rork> zou je de output van lsusb kunnen posten op http://paste.ubuntu.com en de link hier posten?
<eva_> eva@Eva:~$ lsusb
<eva_> dat was commando
<lg188> wat is er mis met die ap ?
<trijntje> geen idee
<eva_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531144/
<lg188> trijntje: btw, je weet wat ik bedoel met scim he ?
<trijntje> lg188, niet echt, ik heb er welns van gehoord maar ik weet er weinig van
<lg188> mhm, want ik heb geen idee hoe je daar talen aan toevoegt
<lg188> had het eens aan het werken gekregen maar dat lukt me niet meer
<trijntje> ik heb daar geen ervaring mee, sorry
<eva_> @rork: Met de Apple wordt het volume direct herkend maar kan het niet accessen
<lg188> np
<Marqeaux> Het gaat niet zo lekker met AP(pie)....
<lg188> het is gelukt met ibus ofzo iets
<lg188> Marqeaux: precies niet
<trijntje> lg188, mooi
<rork> eva_ het zou kunnen dat Apple het ext3/ext4 bestandssysteem niet kan lezen, ik weet niks van apple af. Hier lijkt de usb schijf niet te worden herkend. Ik zoek ff of er een manier is om hem aan de praat te krijgen
<eva_> het is een ext4 inderdaad
<lg188> すごい！！
<eva_> @rork: ik heb een apple met OSX en een acer met Ubuntu 10 draaien
<Marqeaux> Doet AP dit nu expres, of heeft hij zijn chat ingesteld dat die onbeperkt moet inloggen zolang er geen verbinding tot stand gebracht kan worden...
<Marqeaux> Het wordt wel irritant....
<trijntje> lg188, wat je zegt ben je zelf!
<dhrookt> boe
<dhrookt> :)
<lg188> okay trijntje : ik zei sugoi = cool xD
<trijntje> ow ok, hehe
<lg188> ban ap vr een kwartier ofzo ?
<Marqeaux> Ja, kan iemand AP bannen?
<trijntje> ja zit ik al te vragen, maar volgens mij zijn er geen ops :(
<lg188> nee zo te zien niet
<Marqeaux> Een kwade Belg die zit te zieken op Ubuntu-nl?
<eva_> @rork: Thanks!
<trijntje> haha
<lg188> Marqeaux: *kuch kuch*
<Marqeaux> Heh heh heh...
<Marqeaux> Ik ga er maar even uit. Ik erger me eerlijk gezegd aan AP. Tot later! ;)
<lg188> xD
<lg188> tot ziens
<lg188> this sounds like an irc raepe
<rork> eva_: Wellicht kun je hier wat mee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingUSBStorage
<eva_> *klik*
<Gerwin> >_>
<lg188>  /ignore AP
 * Gerwin slaat AP met de roe en stopt hem/haar in de zak naar Spanje
 * trijntje geeft Gerwin een schouderklopje
<Gerwin> :)
 * Gerwin gooit wat pepernoten tegen trijntjes neus
 * trijntje vlucht het kanaal uit
<lg188> aww
<Marqeaux> Nee, dit is niet meer leuk! Flikker op, AP!
<lg188> ja, geen op's zijn online
<trijntje>  /ignore voor AP
<Marqeaux> Hoe doe je dat?
<Gerwin> /gzline voor AP lijkt me beter :D
<trijntje> ik weet niet, /ignore AP werkt niet iig
<Gerwin> Inderdaad
<lg188> Gerwin: da werki niet
<Gerwin> lg188: Daar moet je een beetje IRC Operator voor zijn :P
<lg188> trijntje:  ignorte alleen zn chat
<lg188> oh
<lg188> xD
<trijntje> nou laat maar zitten dan, ik ben weg
<eva_> @rork: thanks.. ik voer net dmeg uit en krijg:
<sense> !ops
<lg188> allemaal nr ubuntu-nl-offtopic!
<rork> ik heb m'n join/part messages uitgezet (rechtermuisknop op kanaalscherm in quassel), nu springt alleen de gebruikerslijst op en neer :)
<eva_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531153/
<Gerwin> rork: Sjah, dat wil niet bij XChat :(
<trijntje>  /ignore AP!*@! all
<lg188> [WARNING]	Extra parameters “all” ignored.
<lg188> 	[INFO]	You are now ignoring ap!*@!.
<trijntje> jaja, xchat is dus te debiel om mensen te negeren
<trijntje> laat dan maar zitten
<Gerwin> Hehe, inderdaad trijntje
<lg188> m gebruikt chatzila
<sultan> als je gewoon /ignore AP gebruikt werkt het wel
<Gerwin> Wel te debiel om join/part messages te negeren
<sultan> niet dus.... het leek er even op....
<trijntje> sultan, niet op xchat helaas
<sultan> je hebt gelijk trijntje, ik gebruik ook xchat.... die kent wel /ignore... maar schijnbaar niet 100%
<Gerwin> trijntje: /set irc_conf_mode 1 = Hide join/part/quits
<trijntje> bedankt Gerwin!
<Gerwin> trijntje: http://www.xchatdata.net, heel handige site
<Gerwin> -Notice- {from AP} VERSION XDCC Catcher Basic <-- En wat mag dat in vredesnaam dan weer zijn :x
<rork> eva_: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5720743&postcount=7
<marienz> ahhh, dat ding weer?
<eva_> @rork: *klik*
<DjClavo> middag
<DjClavo> wie ervaring met hercules mk2 krijg er geen geluid nog bediening uit :(
<Gerwin> marienz: <3
<OerHeks> thnx
<eva_> @rork: I probably need root access
<rork> eva_: sudo `command`
<eva_> ik krijg weer een permission denied?
<eva_> hoe kom ik van eva@eva naar root@eva
<eva_> iets met bin bash oid?
<rork> normaal gebruik je daar sudo voor, wat je kunt proberen is `sudo su` of een root shell openen
<OerHeks> er is geen root account, met sudo zou je account wel rootrechten hebben.
<OerHeks> idd
<eva_> dus : sudo su 'command'
<marienz> meestal is sudo afdoende en heb je geen echte root shell nodig
<rork> nee, gewoon `sudo su` <enter>
<marienz> wat werkt er niet?
<eva_> whoo
<eva_> werkt
<eva_> sudo su geet nu root@Eva
<OerHeks> met sudo su veranderd je $ in een #
<eva_> ik heb net:
<eva_> root@Eva:/home/eva# echo -1 >/sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend
<eva_> gedaan
<eva_> ik krijg geen output.. maar direct weer prompt
<rork> dat klopt
<marienz> (een truc om dat te doen zonder rootshell is "echo -1 | sudo tee /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend")
<eva_> nu rebooten?
<rork> gewoon je usb disk opnieuw inpluggen
<eva_> ok...
<eva_> root@Eva:/home/eva# lsusb geeft zelfde resultaat
<rork> en dmesg?
<eva_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531161/
<rork> ook hetzelfde, we zoeken verder
<eva_> disk utility ziet ḿ ook niet
<eva_> thanks!
<rork> eva_: zelfde error met een gebroken kabel, misschien dat je het met een andere kabel kunt proberen?
<eva_> regel 386: [10917.084248] scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Hitachi  HTS541612J9SA00       PQ: 0 ANSI: 4
<eva_> die Hitachi is m wel
<eva_> tenminste... het is een Hitachi HDD
<eva_> Ik heb een deze casing: http://www.intronics.nl/netherlands/en_US/product/portable-2-5--harddisk-enclosure
<eva_> met een dubelle usb kabel
<eva_> dubbele
<rork> eva_: heb je beide usb kabels erin gestoken?
<eva_> ja
<OerHeks> 2,5 inch heeft niet beide kabels nodig op usb2.0 maar mag ook geen kwaad doen
<eva_> is er een log me in oid voor ubuntu?
<rork> je bedoelt een autologin?
<eva_> ik heb wel net Skype geinstalleerd.. dus screen share kan
<eva_> dat je deze compu kan overnemen
<rork> ik kan verder niet veel vinden over het USB probleem, gebroken kabels, onvoldoende stoom worden genoemd. Dit zou je nog kunnen proberen: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9800869&postcount=17
<rork> ssh voor commandline, grafische interfaces zijn ook beschikbaar maar daar heb ik geen ervaring mee
<eva_> ok, dank je wel rork voor je hulp
<rork> graag gedaan, jammer dat ik je niet verder kan helpen. Misschien dat er een usb guru in #ubuntu o.i.d. zit
<Arphetic> Hoe maak ik een programma dat voor root geinstalleerd is bruikbaar voor gewone users?
<trijntje> Arphetic, hoe installeer je een programma voor root?
<Arphetic> Geen idee
<Arphetic> I somehow did it
<Arphetic> deed the usual ./configure, make , sudo make install
<trijntje> waarom installeer je het programma niet uit een pakket?
<ujjain> hoi iedereen.
<ujjain> mijn desktop leeft niet meer :(
<commandoline> hardwareprobleem?
<ujjain> heel vaak komt beeld niet meer, heel soms wel, heb computer schoongemaakt, van stroom afgehaald, had 1e keer weer beeld, daarna weer geen beeld.
<ujjain> Als de computer opstart en beeld heeft, dan blijft dat ook. Je kunt dus 3 dagen computer aan hebben en het werkt. Maar als je opnieuw opstart, komt er vaak geen beeld.
<commandoline> Vreemd, klinkt niet als een softwareprobleem in ieder geval.
<ujjain> nee idd
<commandoline> Het eerste wat ik meestal verdenk bij dit soort dingen is de stroomkabel van de monitor, ik heb daar deze middag nog een voorbeeld van gezien :P
<commandoline> Maar een probleem met de videokaart klinkt logischer.
<ujjain> monitor zegt
<ujjain> no input
<ujjain> als ik monitor aan doe krij gik acer logo
<ujjain> daarna no input
<commandoline> OK, dan doet die het wel.
<commandoline> en de kabel van de pc naar de monitor zit goed?
<ujjain> ja, ik bhaal pc even uit elkaar
<ujjain> even goed kijken
<ujjain> schoonmaken
<ujjain> en zal kabel opnieuw goed aansluiten
<ujjain> maar het is sowieso typisch dat na reboot, als hij heel soms goed draait
<ujjain> dat monitor na die reboot van cp niet meer signaal krijgt
<commandoline> daarom de videokaart.
<commandoline> Heb je toevallig een alternatieve videokaart/eentje die je even kan lenen uit een andere computer?
<ujjain> hmm,, ik heb pc van broertje nooit opengehaald, weet niet eig, zou kunnen proberen
<ujjain> ik was vregeten
<ujjain> het probleem speelt al maand
<ujjain> en aansluiten andere monitor helpt niet
<commandoline> De kans dat er iets met je monitor zelf aan de hand is, lijkt me vrij klein.
<commandoline> Ik zou je eerst concentreren op de videokaart als je zeker bent van de aansluitingen. ( kabels )
<ujjain> Ja, ik heb kabels gecontroleerd
<ujjain> videokaart is goedkoop ding, zit goed in pci (denk ik) slot
<commandoline> Ik denk niet dat de pci kaart plotseling los is gaan zitten, maar er kan natuurlijk wel een hardwareprobleem zijn met dat ding.
<ujjain> ik heb hem er uit gehaald
<ujjain> en opnieuw erin
<ujjain> en kabels opnieuw
<commandoline> OK, de computer loopt verder wel gewoon?
<commandoline> ( ventilators, harddisks, etc.? )
<ujjain> jawel, al had ik verwacht dat hij online zou komen in teamviewer
<ujjain> ja, hij draait wel, maakt iig geluid
<commandoline> Je zou op de configuratiepagina van je router het ip-adres kunnen opzoeken van die pc, en dan vanaf een andere pc gaan pingen.
<commandoline> Dan weet je dat de kernel draait -> de processor & het moederbord werken.
<ujjain> hehe ja, heb hier alleen 5 devices verbonden
<ujjain> met router :P
<commandoline> Maar ik neem aan dat die pc een herkenbare netwerknaam heeft?
<commandoline> Anders zou je desnoods ook de andere apparaten uit kunnen uitzetten
<ujjain> Ja idd
<Monkey_Dust> guys, stom vraagske, mijn brightness applet werkt niet en mijn scherm staat te helder, hoe of waar kan ik dat manueel aanpassen?
<OerHeks> op panel toevoegen, brightness ding ?
<TopGear> hai
<TopGear> ik heb zo'n virtual midi keyboard geinstalleerd, maar krijg em niet werken :s
<OerHeks> VMPK ?
<TopGear> oui
<OerHeks> met Qsynth ?
<TopGear> euh, nee
<OerHeks> heb ik ook, alleen het werkt hier ook nog niet.
<TopGear> eh, wel qsynth
<TopGear> nouja, ik moet het hebben voor muziek :s
<TopGear> waarom is er ook nergens een goed virtual keyboard?
<marienz> er is er een die me beter beviel dan vmpk
<TopGear> kreeg je daar geluid uit?
<marienz> ik denk dat het jack-keyboard was
<marienz> zowel jack-keyboard als vmpk maken uit zichzelf geen geluid, je moet er een losse softsynth (zoals qsynth) aan knopen
<marienz> verder is patchage handig voor het "knopen leggen" gedeelte
<marienz> helaas is jackd zelf soms wat weerbarstig
<OerHeks> ja mij lukt het ook niet 1 2 3, is er geen manual of howto ?
<marienz> er zijn ongetwijfeld diverse howtos
<marienz> ik kan zo direct niet een enkele howto aanwijzen die doet wat je wilt
<OerHeks> dan .. zullen we het zelf uitvinden, en een howto schrijven :P
 * OerHeks kijkt naar http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linuxquestions-org-member-success-stories-23/setting-up-rosegarden-for-midi-music-in-linux-ubuntu-8-04-a-697198/
<marienz> wat wil je precies doen op muzikaal gebied?
<marienz> als je alleen dingen wilt spelen is rosegarden als ik het me goed herinner niet interessant
<kimmmiee1> hello
<kimmmiee1> hoi
<kimchant> hello
<siegie> kimchant: hallo
<lg188> iemand ervaring met java ?
<siegie> lg188: die vraag is natuurlijk redelijk vaag he,
<siegie> programmeren van java, installeren van java ...
<lg188> siegie: ik zat even code te bekijken, programeren dus
<lg188> en zag key 65, weet iemand welke dat dat is?
<siegie> geen ervaring mee,
<lg188> siegie: jammer :(
<sultan> A
<commandoline> lg188: wat bedoel je met key 65?
<MBeentjes> Hoi
<sultan> hoi
<siegie> hoi MBeentjes
<MBeentjes> Hoi
<MBeentjes> Ik heb een vraagje.
<sultan> dat d8 ik al ;-)
<MBeentjes> Youtube videos worden bij mij niet weergeven. Ik krijg een error
<OerHeks> welke error ?
<sultan> http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/multimedia
<MBeentjes> Dat er een fout is opgetreden. Dit gebeurt bij alle videos en ook als ik de pagina ververs]
<OerHeks> Kijk even na of de "foute pakketten" swfdec en gnash misschien al zijn geïnstalleerd. Deze kunnen de werking van Adobe Flash Player verstoren.
<MBeentjes> sultan: Die heb ik nog niet gevonden. Ik ga hem even uitproberen! :D
<MBeentjes> Hoe weet ik of ie verkeerd is geinstalleerd?
<OerHeks> in firefox url: about:plugins
<OerHeks> of in >extra > addons
<sultan> ik gebruik geen firefox, doe het altijd met chrome of chromium, en dat gaat zonder problemen met joeptoep
<OerHeks> V8
<sultan> verkeerde groep
<sultan> je hebt je antwoorden omgewisselt OerHeks
<TopGear> hi
<sultan> broeeeemmmmmmmm
<TopGear> krijg vmware player niet werkend...
<sultan> waarom niet?
<TopGear> kan geen kernel dingen compileren
<TopGear> ik citeer
<TopGear> Unable to build kernel module.
<TopGear> See log file /tmp/vmware-root/setup-3893.log for details.
<sultan> is een patch voor, ik neem aan dat je het probleem bij 10.10 hebt
<TopGear> jap
<sultan> http://www.debuntu.org/how-wmware-workstation-7.1-ubuntu-maverick-meerkat-10.10
<sultan> bij mij werkt het nu wel
<sultan> kleine ingreep, veel plezier :P
<MBeentjes> Ookal dat ik die link van sultan heb gebruikt doet ie het nog steeds niet :S
<OerHeks> moonlight ook geïnstalleerd ?
<MBeentjes> Hij staat bij synaptic
<MBeentjes> Ik heb ook swfdec
<MBeentjes> Moet die eraf of kan die erop blijven?
<Arphetic> trijntje, omdat er geen pakket van is by the way :P
<OerHeks> dat staat in die link MBeentjes , en ik heb het ook nog eens gecopieerd
<MBeentjes> Die moeten dus niet geinstalleerd worden?
<OerHeks> normaal zou restricted extra's deze verwijderen.
<MBeentjes> Hoi
<MBeentjes> Youtube doet het nog steeds niet :(
<OerHeks> heb je compiz aanstaan ?
<MBeentjes> Hoe kan die aantstaan?
<MBeentjes> Ik heb de beheerder instellingen nu open staan.
<OerHeks> systeem voorkeuren uiterlijk
<OerHeks> laatste tab geloof ik
<MBeentjes> Ja ik heb hem al open staan :P
<OerHeks> en .. ?
<OerHeks> zet hem maar eens uit
<MBeentjes> Schermpje weggeklikt.
<MBeentjes> Ik heb dezelfde fout
<OerHeks> wat voor videokaart heb je ?
<MBeentjes> Uhm..
<MBeentjes> ATI HD Radeon 5500 volgens mij.
<MBeentjes> 512mb ram
<MBeentjes> Dus dat is volgens mij geen probleem.
<OerHeks> via stuurprogrammaś driver geinstalleerd ?
<OerHeks> of op de standaard nouveau ?
<MBeentjes> Stuurprogramma is geactiveerd in stuurprogramma's
<hansw> MBeentjes, maar defineer 'doet het niet' eens?
<hansw> alle filmpjes?
<hansw> sommige?
<MBeentjes> Ja.
<MBeentjes> Alle filmpjes.
<hansw> en je hebt flash erop staan?
<MBeentjes> Uhm..
<hansw> je kunt elders wel flash filmpjes kijken?
<MBeentjes> Adobe flash plug-in geinstalleerd
<MBeentjes> Adobe Flash plugin 10 kan er niet op.
<hansw> enig idee waarom niet?
<hansw> zie je foutmeldingen?
<MBeentjes> Software center zegt dat ie niet beschikbaar is op mijn systeem amd64..
<MBeentjes> Dat zegt software center
<hansw> ah, ok
<MBeentjes> Is dat het probleem?
<hansw> even zoeken, mijn zoon had dat ook ooit, niet op amd overigens
<MBeentjes> Echt super deze IRC! :D
<hansw> je gebruikt firefox?
<MBeentjes> Ja
<hansw> wellicht kun je de handelingen op de volgende pagina eens doorlopen
<hansw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<OerHeks> restricted extra's installeren zou voldoende moeten zijn.
<hansw> waar het op neer komt is dat je de libflashplayer.so moet installeren
<OerHeks> ik draao ook amd en 64 bit, no problem
<hansw> OerHeks, idd, in theorie
<hansw> ik had ook geen probleem
<hansw> maar bij mijn zoon werkte dit ook, daarna kon hij gewoon youtube kijken
<OerHeks> pakketbronnen zit nu verborgen in synaptic. vink daar universe, restricted & multivers aan, en sluiten. dan herladen de repositoryś. dan is je flash player non free wel beschikbaar, vermoed ik.
<hansw> hmm, zou ook een idee zijn ja
<hansw> alles wat je automatisch kunt doen is beter
<OerHeks> hopenlijk lezen we of MBeentjes restricted extra's heeft geinstalleerd of nog helemaal niet
<MBeentjes> Ik heb restricted extra's geinstalleerd.
<MBeentjes> Hij doet het. Bedankt voor alle informatie! :D
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<hansw> MBeentjes, wat heb je nu aangepast?
<hansw> die link van mij of de tip van oerheks?
<MBeentjes> De link van hansw :D
<hansw> MBeentjes, ok, maar let wel op dat het wellicht na een update nog een keer moet, bookmark die link dus
<hansw> op zich wellicht handig als je de tip van oerheks ook nog even bekijkt, het lijkt me een zinnige
<OerHeks> ja, want nu krijg je geen updates.
<hansw> idd
<OerHeks> via repository's wel
<hansw> maar voor nu, veel kijkplezier
<MBeentjes> Nieuw vraagje.,
<MBeentjes> Ik heb Logitech Z-10 speakers.
<MBeentjes> Ik heb een volume knopje, alleen als ik bijna aan het einde ben van het streepje op ubuntu.. Dan gaat ie in een keer heel hard.
<MBeentjes> Ik wil gewoon dat ie geleidelijk harder wordt, is dit een probleem in de driver?
<hansw> voor de speakers iig niet
<hansw> hooguit voor de soundcard
<hansw> maar dat kan ik me niet voorstellen
<hansw> al eens met de gnome alsa mixer zitten spelen?
<MBeentjes> Nee
<hansw> dan zou ik daar eens beginnen
<OerHeks> kernel bug https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-bugs/2010-March/061778.html
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/530124
<OerHeks> welke kernel heb je MBeentjes ? terminal: uname -a
<MBeentjes> 2.6.32-25-generic
<MBeentjes> Aah.. :( ik moe gaan.
<OerHeks> 2.6.35 + zou dit probleem verhelpen, volgens de laatste link, Maverick Meerkat
<OerHeks> dus 10.10 kaal installeren :p
<OerHeks> zie comment #13 Yes, The Z-10 works fine on 10.10 for me as well. Only took about four releases =)
<OerHeks> blup
#ubuntu-nl 2010-11-14
<Parsec300> Iemand een idee hoe je bij startup een programma start als een bepaalde user?
<Parsec300> Ik probeer sabnzbd op te starten als een gewone user ipv root
<Parsec300> Of als root, maar dan de bestanden weg te schrijven naar een specifieke directory zonder weg te schrijven als user 'root'
<siegie> Parsec300: met het commando su - username kan je in terminal overschakelen naar die bepaalde user.
<siegie> Parsec300: su - username opdracht blijkt ook te werken.
<Mert> hallo
<Mert> hey
<trijntje> hoi
<Cugel> Dag.
<Henk__> Hallo, Ik heb een vraag betreffende wifi via een externe kaart. Ik heb een gigaset 108 van siemens voor mijn wifi. Deze wordt echter niet ondersteund. Wat is voor mij een goed alternatief om te kopen die zonder problemen werkt. Ik heb sinds kort ook ubuntu 10.10 op mijn computer en ben niet zo technisch aangelegd.
<trijntje> ik heb een Sitecom 54G USB adapter, van de dixons, werkt meteen
<trijntje> WL-608 v1 002 staat er ook nog op, weet niet precies wat dat is :P
<commandoline> Henk__: Misschien heb je hier wat aan (wel Engels): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Henk__> Die sitecom werkt die overal mee of alleen met een sitecom basis station?
<trijntje> als het goed is werken alle wireless kaarten met alle basis stations
<trijntje> ik heb iig een fritzbox router, die is niet van sitecom
<Henk__> Hallo Trijntje, dank je voor de tip ik ga eens kijken of ik deze kan vinden.
<trijntje> Henk__, hmm, wacht even hoor
<trijntje> hij zit meestal in een andere pc, ik prik em niet hier er in maar het lijkt er op dat ubuntu hem niet ziet..
<trijntje> hoe kan dat nou weer
<Henk__> Hallo commandoline, Ik zal op de lijst kijken, maar ik heb met mijn gebrek aan kennis wel iets nodig dat out of de box werkt.
<trijntje> Henk__, laat maar, hij doet het alweer. Ik had em dr verkeerd om in gestopt
<Henk__> Oke, Dank je wel, ik ga nu er naar opzoek.
<trijntje> graag gedaan, succes er mee!
<willem_> Hallo
<MacBuntuGeek> hoi mensen
<MacBuntuGeek> leven jullie nog?
<MacBuntuGeek> peer
<willem_> Hallo we hebben een opstart probleem met ubuntu, hij geeft een error 21 met GRUB  Heeft iemand een idee? de computer heeft het altijd goed gedaan tot gisteravond.
<willem_> 2de keer hebben we opgestart in recovery mode geeft dan een melding no init found
<willem_> computer zegt dan try passing, init = bootarg
<willem_> is er iemand die ons kan helpen?
<willem_> heb je een idee hoe we ons probleem op kunnen lossen
<willem_> foutmelding error 21
<sultan> je zou hier eens kunnen kijken: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/installatie/error21/
<willem_> ga ik doen, kijken of ik eruit kom
<sultan> suc6
<willem_> dank je, geef een melding als het lukt
<willem> hey
<willem> mag je hier iets vraagen
<willem> wat niet met ubuntu te maaken heeft
<willem> maar wel met pcss
<willem> ??
<willem> want ik wil een online fotoalbum waar iedereen iets kan uploaden
<willem> maar niet zelf hosten
<rork> dat kan in #ubuntu-offtopic lijkt me
<Guest99766> Hallo ik heb een vraag : Ik heb een amilo la 1703 fujitsu Siemens, Is er al ondersteuning voor de wirelles modem?
<sultan> ligt aan je chipset
<Guest99766> Kunt u me vertellen waar ik dat kan opzoeken?
<sultan> geen idee, misschien is OerHeks wakker, die weet dat wat beter.
<Guest99766> Oke bedankt
<sultan> http://lcardinaals.wordpress.com/2008/10/10/ubuntu-de-eerste-acties-na-installatie/
<sultan> is wel een oude maar wellicht kun je hier iets mee..
<sultan> OerHeks, zal zo ook wel aanwezig zijn
<MBeentjes> Hoi]
<MBeentjes> :)
<sultan> hoi
<MBeentjes> Ik heb een vraagje.
<MBeentjes> Dit keer over de mail.
<sultan> ik weet wel wat van meel ;-)
<MBeentjes> Ik heb een hotmail account met een gewoon wachtwoord.
<sultan> ja...
<MBeentjes> laten we hier even denken dat het mijnwachtwoord is.
<MBeentjes> Als ik dan zegmaar mijn mail instel, en dan mijn mail address en het wachtwoord.
<MBeentjes> Dan wil ik me mail ontvangen en dan zegt ie dat de pop3.live.com wachtwoord fout is.
<MBeentjes> Hoe weet ik dan het wachtwoord>?
<sultan> je kunt wel rechtstreeks op hotmail inloggen met dat wachtwoord, maar dus niet via je mailer
<sultan> ik gebruik al jaren geen hotmail meer, ben er zeker 3 jaar geleden al mee gestopt
<sultan> ik weet wel (ergens gelezen) dat het nu weer moet kunnen via een mailer
<sultan> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/send-and-receive-your-hotmail-messages-through-evolution.html
<tompoes> haallo
<tompoes> sorry hallo
<Parsec300> Hoi
<tompoes> alles goed
<Parsec300> Redelijk, jij?
<tompoes> gaat wel
<Parsec300> Ok ;)
<tompoes> ben jij bekend met dit medium?
<tompoes> bedoel IRC
<Parsec300> Ja
<Parsec300> Niet met Jomanda
<tompoes> Ik ben compleet nieuw hiermee
<tompoes> Heb je misschien een goeie tip voor mij?
<Parsec300> Ok. Is al behoorlijk oud, veel ouder dan MSN, ICQ enzo
<tompoes> Ja dat weet ik
<tompoes> Maar nooit in verdiep
<Parsec300> Maar nog steeds erg handig als je je weg weet te vinden
<OerHeks> goeie tip, ubuntu installeren ?
<Parsec300> Wat zou je het liefst hiermee willen?
<tompoes> ziy ik nu op en wil echt niks anders meer
<Parsec300> Misschien een Mac :D
<tompoes> Eventueel chatten en bestanden downloaden of delen
<Parsec300> Downloaden of delen is tegenwoordig steeds moeilijker, omdat DCC chat wat meer aan banden is gelegd
<OerHeks> synaptic staat vol bestanden, en worden automatisch gedeeld :P
<Parsec300> Klopt toch, OerHeks?
<OerHeks> ken je ubuntu one ?
<tompoes> ja
<OerHeks> 2 gb gratis opslag
<tompoes> klopt
<Parsec300> Hmmmm...misschien wel interessant, die gratis 2 Gb
<OerHeks> zeker handig, met een plugin dat je firefox favorieten gebackupd worden
<tompoes> gaat wel is handig voor documenten als je een pc crash of iets dergeliks hebt.
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> al je serial nummers voor ubuntu :P
<tompoes> Denk dat het moelijk is op IRC als je totaal niks weet.
<OerHeks> effin, je kan op 1001 manieren je bestanden online opslaan en delen, waarom heeft me pc nog een hardeschijf ?
<Parsec300> tompoes, wat misschien handig is, is om een aparte server op te zetten voor bestanden en backups. Die kan tevens altijd online zijn op irc, zodat je alleen maar hoeft in te loggen op de server via ssh en dan kun je meteen zien waar de laatste paar regels over gingen in de chatroom
<OerHeks> ja dat is wel geinig, dat kan met een oude Pentium III
<tompoes> oke zal me hierin moeten verdiepen
<mathijs> Goedenavond:-)
<tompoes> Goedeavond Mathijs
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<mathijs> Zijn er hier ubuntu gangers die ervaring hebben met de audio player MPD?
<tompoes> Sorrrykan je daar niet mee helpen Mathijs miischn iemand anders
<tompoes> Oke ga slapen moet morgen vroeg op tot gauw allemaal
<OerHeks> mediaplayer deamon, dat is een frontend voor een media service
<mathijs> Naja, ik kan het probleem ook wel even uitleggen, ik heb op mijn Ubuntu server (10.10) MPD geïnstalleerd, met dit programma kan ik de muziek luisteren die op mijn server staat, maar als ik met een interface op een andere computer (Ubuntu desktop in dit geval) een nummer wil afspelen krijg ik de volgende foutmelding: "problems opening audio device", ik denk dat dit komt omdat MPD waarschijnlijk niet de rechten heeft om muziek af te
<mathijs> spelen
<mathijs> Enig idee hoe ik MPD deze rechten wel geef?
<mathijs> Met mijn minimale ubuntu kennis zou ik zeggen dat ik MPD moet toevoegen aan een groep die muziekafspeelrechten heeft, maar weet jij welke dat is Oer?
<OerHeks> ik zit te lezen, al is het een oude manual uit 2005,je zult mpd moeten configureren > sudo dpkg-reconfigure mpd    >> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-31763.html
<OerHeks> of /etc/mpd.conf aanpassen > http://blog.schauenburg.nl/2007/11/30/mpd-sonata-and-icecast-rock/
<mathijs> http://rushpro.net/?p=144 Deze heb ik gevolgd, is 2 maanden oud
<OerHeks> ah even zien
<OerHeks> juist die spreekt ook over mpd.conf editten
<mathijs> Ik heb mpd.conf dus exact zo geeddit, kan ook communiceren met de database, ik zie alle nummers enzo
<mathijs> Dus het lijkt mij dat dat niet het probleem is, als ik echter dubbelklik op een nummer om 'm af te spelen krijg ik de error "problems opening audio device"
<OerHeks> je opent wel een 128 kbit muziekje ?
<Alex___> Hoi, ik probeer roundcube te installeren op mijn webserver.
<OerHeks> dat is de beperking in die conf
<Alex___> Maar als ik naar http://192.168.1.111/roundcubemail-0.4/installer/ ga
<Alex___> zegt hij: You don't have permission to access /roundcubemail-0.4/installer/ on this server.
<mathijs> OerHeks: Even kijken of dat wel wil;)
<OerHeks> vorbis zou moeten werken, probeer ook 'Lame'
<OerHeks> *mits geinstalleerd
<Alex___> iemand?
<OerHeks> misschien Https gebruiken alex ?
<Alex___> Firefox kan geen verbinding maken met de server op 192.168.1.111.
<Alex___> Als ik https gebruik
<Alex___> En nog iets, als mensen naar mijn server gaan, krijgen ze : Laden...
<Alex___> De server op iphier doet er te lang over om te antwoorden.
<OerHeks> je bedoelt mensen van buiten ?
<Alex___> Poort 80 naar 192.168.1.111
<Alex___> En dan enabled
<Alex___> Zo staat het in de router
<Alex___> Ja
<Alex___> inet addr:192.168.1.111
<Alex___> bij ifconfig
<OerHeks> 80 is voor http, maar voor een inlog heb je meer nodig.
<Alex___> inlog?
<Alex___> nee gewoon mijn site bekijken
<Alex___> van buitenaf
<Alex___> dan hoeft alleen 80 open toch?
<Alex___> Tenminste zo gaat het in windows..
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<Alex___> Wat moet ik daarmee?
<Alex___> :P
<mathijs> OerHeks: Ik ben eerst even de modernste versie van MPD aan het installeren, wat was ook alweer het bash commando om een Setup bestand uit te voeren?
<Alex___> sudo apt-get install MPD?
<Alex___> OerHeks: wat doe ik fout?
<Alex___> Poort 80 staat open
<OerHeks> MPD versie 0.15.10 is de laatste
<mathijs> Volgens mij 0.15.15
<OerHeks> geen idee Alex___
<Alex___> Hoe maak ik gebruikers aan?
<Alex___> met ftp enzo?
<OerHeks> voor de volgende versie is het : natty (sound): Music Player Daemon [universe] 0.15.12-1.1ubuntu1: amd64 i386
<OerHeks> dus waar haal je die vandaan mathijs ?
<OerHeks> e.g. ik zou het alleen via synaptic installeren.
<mathijs> Hmm oké
<mathijs> OerHeks: Misschien dat het helpt als ik de encoder Lame instel, die installeer ik toch gewoon met het commando Sudo apt-get install lame?
<JVB> hoe kan ik zien welke versie php is geinstalleerd ?
<Gotiniens> php --version
<Gotiniens> of even in synaptic kijken
<JVB> ok
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat lame al of met restricted extra's geinstalleerd werden
<OerHeks> anders is het > sudo apt-get install lame libmp3lame0
<OerHeks> http://wiki.audacityteam.org/index.php?title=Lame_Installation
 * Skald_9_ groet
<Gotiniens> groeten terug
<ronnie_vd_c> weet iemand een goed schermtoetsenbord?
<OerHeks> zit in orca
<OerHeks> ownee dat is alleen opleze
<OerHeks> alt + F2 en dan tiep je 'onboard'
<OerHeks> zit er al in
<OerHeks> even listig hoe je ctrl en shift aan en uitzet
<OerHeks> maar werkt prima
<OerHeks> tiep nu met de muis
<ronnie_vd_c> ziet er al beter uit
<ronnie_vd_c> maar een grote overlay functie is weljom
<ronnie_vd_c> gaat nog erg traag
<ronnie_vd_c> nu nog de zoomfunctie aan de wiimote koppelen
<OerHeks> ik probeer net kvkbd dat is dan wel een KDE toetsenbord, maar erg prettig
<OerHeks> kan uitschuiven met numpad en heeft F1=F12
<ronnie_vd_c> ik zal eens kijken
<OerHeks> http://picpaste.com/Toetsenbordje-99mXlNjg.png
<ronnie_vd_c> kde versie ziet er al een stuk beter uit
<OerHeks> ja, werkbaar
<ronnie_vd_c> ja, voor het kleine typewerk ideaal
<ronnie_vd_c> nu nog een draadloos toetsenbord voor op de bank
<OerHeks> ik weet er 1, is wel van trust, maar die werkt met BT en heeft een touchpad
<OerHeks> Trust THINITY WIRELESS KEYBOARD compact http://media.ldlc.com/ld/products/00/00/80/61/LD0000806172_2.jpg
<OerHeks> 60 euro bij dixons zag ik
<ronnie_vd_c> geen verkeerd idee, een touchpad erbij. ik vind die platte toetsen ook erg fijn
<OerHeks> ja, jammer dat het trust is, maar staat wel op mijn lijstje als ik een mediacentre zou bouwen
<ronnie_vd_c> jammer van die fn key die helemaal links zit. ben op mijn laptop gewend dat deze rechts van de ctrl zit
<OerHeks> duik in de source, en pruts hem naar de andere kant :-D
<ronnie_vd_c> is ook een mogelijk, maar niet echt ideaal
<Haico> Hallo
<OerHeks> :-)
<Haico> Kan iemand mij helpen
<Haico> wau wat een heftige naam hahaha
<OerHeks> nee, tenzij we de vraag weten ?
<josspyker> Haico, is je verkering weer eens uit?
<Haico> wie zal het zeggen josspyker :)
<josspyker> lol
<josspyker> ik kon het niet laten, sorry
<Haico> ik krijg k9copy niet geinstalleerd
<Haico> heb gnome en laatste ubuntu 10.10
<Haico> k9copy:  Vereisten: libkde3support4 maar het wordt niet genstalleerd  Vereisten: libqt4-qt3support maar het wordt niet genstalleerd
<Haico> ze staan er wel in
<OerHeks> vreemd, die pakketten komen bij mij niet naar voren als ik hem wil installeren
<Haico> kan ik misschien de database repareren of zo?
<OerHeks> als er iets gebroken is, sudo apt-get install -f
<Haico> E: Kon vergrendeling /var/lib/dpkg/lock niet verkrijgen - open (11: Hulpbron is tijdelijk onbeschikbaar) E: Kan de beheersmap (/var/lib/dpkg/) niet vergrendelen. Is deze in gebruik door een ander proces?
<Haico> lol
<Haico> en er staat verder niets open
<OerHeks> ook geen update icoontje uitroepteken ?
<Cugel> sudo ervoor, Haico.
<Cugel> dus sudo apt-get -f install
<Haico> dat heb ik gebruikt cugel
<Cugel> Staat synaptic of kpackagekit open?
<Haico> Ik gebruik synaptic nu die staat open
<Cugel> Dicht doen.
<Haico> Bedankt
<Haico> Alles is goed en niets is gebroken
<Haico> maar nog steeds de fout
<Cugel> sudo aptitude install k9copy  -- wat zegt ie dan?
<Haico_> sjees wat doet hij raar zeg
<OerHeks> hoe raar ? zelfde errors of fixt hij dingen ?
<Cugel> Spannend.
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-07
<sadsun> morguh
<stannnnnn> hello
<stannnnnn> reageer eens :*
<ThePapaHippo> Iedereen komt en gaat hier maar niemand praat met  een ander. Het lijkt meer op de NL voetbal elftal dan het NL ubuntu forum!
<jpjacobs> hehe
<jpjacobs> weet er iemand hoe je aan xinetd.conf een service toevoegd en doet starten zonder alle andere services(van xinetd) neer te halen?
<jpjacobs> zou service xinetd reload doen wat ik wil?
<Snicksie> ik vermoed dat alles dan zal herstarten, maar ik ken er niets vanaf jpjacobs :)
<jpjacobs> hehe
<jpjacobs> blijkbaar blijft alles wel lopen met reload, maar de nieuwe service wordt ook niet gestart :p
<Bentino> Hallo!
<Bentino> Kan iemand mij helpen met de systeemeisen van ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> Tokyo!
<MonkeyDust> gewoon je vraag stellen
<MonkeyDust> en afwachten of iemand een antwoord heeft
<Bentino> Ik wacht ja...
<Bentino> Wat zijn de minimum systeemeisen voor ubuntu? Of moet ik gewoon hopen op een goed resultaat? :P
<Bentino> Ah, Xubuntu is voor mij de optie...
<sadsun> Lubuntu is beter denk ik, Bentino
<szal> sadsun: nutteloos
<sadsun> ja, hij is al offline :-s
<Snicksie> oei, opeens vliegt iedereen weg :o
<sadsun> iemand is aan het opruimen
<K-4U> Fu.. net Ubuntu geinstalleerd, maar ik kan deze niet kiezen om op te starten.. Krijg alleen maar Windows 7 en Ubuntu, en die Ubuntu verwijst naar een wubi install die eerder is gedaan
<tiempjuuh> raar
<Snicksie> hm, dan zou je je cd nog eens terug moeten insteken en dan je grub proberen te fixen K-4U :)
<tiempjuuh> start eens op in de live cd, en tik in:
<tiempjuuh> sudo update grub
<tiempjuuh> in een terminal, dan
<Snicksie> eerst chroot tiempjuuh ;)
<tiempjuuh> nee hoor
<K-4U> die opties die ik krijg zijn trouwens van de windows boot, sorry :P
<tiempjuuh> gewoon sudo ervoor is genoeg
<OerHeks> sudo niet nodig ..
<K-4U> mja, mijn windows boot dinges geeft dus de verkeerde opties, de bootloader is op een andere schijf geinstalleerd
<tiempjuuh> sites.google.com/site/computertip/grub
<tiempjuuh> voila, uit mijn hoofd
<K-4U> ik ben gek, maar ik wil graag de windows bootloader als main houden :P
<tiempjuuh> dat kan niet
<tiempjuuh> grub kan ervoor zorgen dat je als nog windows kunt booten
<tiempjuuh> via grub kun je ook in de recovery partitie komen
<K-4U> hmm, dan maar grub installen op die disk... grom
<Snicksie> dan zou je de windows bootloader moeten updaten en ik weet toch niet hoe je dat moet doen ;)
<K-4U> nee, niet mijn favoriete optie
<Snicksie> ik zal eens voor je zoeken ;)
<tiempjuuh> Snicksie: kan niet, windows herkent linux niet
<tiempjuuh> ook niet met aanpassingen
<Snicksie> kan niet onmogelijk zijn... ;)
<Snicksie> alleja, vermoed ik
<tiempjuuh> is het wel
<tiempjuuh> kan niet, maar het is de harde waarheid
<K-4U> bah
<tiempjuuh> sja
<tiempjuuh> heb je geen testpc?
<K-4U> hoe bedoel je? :P
<Snicksie> bwah, hier staat toch anders tiempjuuh : http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<tiempjuuh> een ouwe pentium 4 pc ofzo, waar je mee kunt knoeien?
<K-4U> nee, waarvoor heb ik die nodig? :P
<tiempjuuh> om mee te testen :P
<tiempjuuh> Snicksie: ziet er lastig uit
<K-4U> dit is niet de 1e keer dat ik linux installeer hoor ;) Heb nu al paar jaar ervaring met Ubuntu en Linux, pas geleden zelfs nog Arch geinstalleerd
<tiempjuuh> en gedateerd
<Snicksie> 'k weet het niet, nooit geprobeerd tiempjuuh :p
<K-4U> Snicksie: idd, wat tiem zegt..
<tiempjuuh> K-4U: en toen heb je de windows bootloader intact gehouden
<K-4U> jep, meestal wel ;)
<tiempjuuh> ikk snap niet waarom je per se de windows loader wilt houden K-4U
<tiempjuuh> grub kan ook windows voor je laden, dus waarom moeilijk als het makkelijk kan?
<K-4U> omdat ik weet hoe het nu gaat.. grub->windowsBootloader->windows
<tiempjuuh> ja
<tiempjuuh> als je uby erop zet gebeurt dat ook
<tiempjuuh> dus live cd erin, sudo update-grub
<K-4U> ik zit vaker in windows dan in ub.. :P
<OerHeks> gewoon in grub je windows default maken ..
<OerHeks> staat ook allemaal op die onveilige https pagina
<K-4U> goed.. reboot :P
<K-4U> oke, dat werkt :D
<K-4U> nu hopen dat ub kan omgaan met 2 videokaarten :P
<OerHeks> goeie vraag, ubuntu wel, unity ook ?
<K-4U> hmmm... oh god :P
<K-4U> krijg niet eens een xserver, dus ben benieuwd :P
<K-4U> hmm, hij kan de nvidia module niet vinden? :S
<K-4U> hmm... ik krijg ubuntu niet zo gek om al mijn 3 schermen te zien in het venster ¨Schermen¨.
<Snicksie> hm, K-4U, heb je je nvidia drivers geinstalleerd? :)
<K-4U> Snicksie: ja.. en nu start mijn ubuntu niet meer op.. maar ik moet even eten
<Snicksie> vreemd ;)
<mandje> ik heb 11.10 laten installen met tegelijk de updates.. wat duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurt dat lang zeg.
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Misschien mosterd na de maaltijd: het is sneller en misschien daardoor beter om het na de installatie te doen.
<mandje> oh ok. hij is nu net klaar.  idd achteraf maar toch bedankt voor de tip. zal vast nog wel vaker een ubuntu installeren.
<StefandeVries> Als het goed bevalt, waarom niet? :)
<mandje> system-config-samba wil niet loaden in 11.10?
<mandje> dat beweert een reviewer in ubuntu software center.
<mandje> de 32bits chrome .deb file in 11.10.  heeft iemand dat al geinstalleerd gekregen?
<CasW> mandje: Lukt Chromium ook niet?
<mandje> niet geprobeerd want ik blief chrome.
<CasW> Chromium is de zogenaamde upstream van Chrome... :P
<OerHeks> nee man
<OerHeks> chrome is gebaseerd op chromium, met pdf reader, uniek tracking nummer e.d.
<CasW> Kan ook ;)
<OerHeks> owja, en flash
<OerHeks> :-D
<MonkeyDust> ik gebruik chromium
<trijntje> ik probeer twee grote bestanden met maar een paar verschillen te diff-en, maar op de een of andere manier lukt dit niet en denkt diff dat alle regels uit file1 verwijderd zijn, en alle regels uit file2 toegevoegd
<trijntje> heeft iemand enig idee hoe ik dit kan oplossen?
<JanC> trijntje: wat voor soort file?
<JanC> trijntje: oh, en heb je toevallig spaties omgezet in tabs, of omgekeerd, of de line endings veranderd, of iets dergelijks?
<trijntje> JanC: een po-file. Als het goed is zijn er alleen extra vertalingen bijgekomen, verder niets. Ik heb er zelf niet in vertaald
<JanC> "als het goed is"
<JanC> trijntje: probeer anders eens een diff met optie "-w"
<JanC> eh, "-b"
<JanC> nu ja, allebei kan
<trijntje> JanC: -b lijkt te werken, ik run nu een diff tegen het hele bestand
<trijntje> misschien zijn de tabs/spaces toch in de war geraakt omdat het bestand op windows is geweest
<JanC> kan in linux ook als je je editor zo instelt dat die dat aanpast...
<trijntje> JanC: ha, het werkt, bedankt voor de tip!
<MonkeyDust> wat is de syntax om met tar een nieuw bestand te maken? tar -c en dan?
<OerHeks> wat wil je, met behoud van pad ?
<MonkeyDust> geen idee, ik wil een dir tarren
<viezerd> 'gewoon' een f erbij
<OerHeks> tar -cvf filename.tar.gz /pad/naar/de/map
<MonkeyDust> tnx, ik had het net gevonden
<MonkeyDust> gaat dat zo snel zeg?
<MonkeyDust> 83MB in 0.5 sec
<OerHeks> en hoe groot het origineel ?
<JanC> tar even groot, gok ik  :P
<OerHeks> niet ietsie pietsie groter ?
<JanC> OerHeks: dat ook idd.
<JanC> zet nog een "a" bij de opties als je wil dat die automatisch op basis van extensie ook compressie doet
<JanC> of anders geef je de specifieke compressie-optie mee
<OerHeks> -cavf ?
<JanC> uhu
<JanC> of "z" voor expliciet gzip
<OerHeks> verbose is wel fijn, maar niet spectaculair ..
<JanC> sowieso zijn er betere compressiemethoden ook  :P
<JanC> vb. .xz
<OerHeks> ik zou zeker een tar maken, als je die overpompt naar externe hd of netwerkdisk
<JanC> ja, maar .tar.xz neemt minder plaats in  ;)
<OerHeks> dan nog een password erop.
<viezerd> dat ww vergeet je
<OerHeks> nee man, dat zet je in de filename :-D
<viezerd> oja :D
<OerHeks> ik wil weer verder prutsen met jubikey
<steve1302> hey iedereen
<CasW> He Steve
<steve1302> heb even een paar vraagjes
<steve1302> ben compleet noob op ubuntu
<CasW> Vraag maar, daar zijn we hier voor
<steve1302> schitterend!!!
<steve1302> allereerst hoe instaleer ik progs van een zipfile
<CasW> "progs van een zipfile", wat zit er in die zipfile?
<steve1302> krijg t open ma krijg niks van installer
<steve1302> titanium appcelerator
<CasW> http://www.appcelerator.com/?
<steve1302> yep
 * CasW zoekt
<steve1302> download de zip van linux 32bit
<steve1302> open die ma vind geen .exe
<CasW> Kan je precies zeggen welke mappen / files erin zitten?
<CasW> En .exe's "bestaan niet" onder Linux; onder Ubuntu zijn het .debs
<CasW> (En onder Fedora .rpm's (dacht ik), en onder Arch .tar.xz (dacht ik), etc)
<steve1302> ha oke zal is zien he
<steve1302> heb wel een bestand titaniumstudio ma daar staat onbekend achter
<CasW> Hoe heten alle bestanden die erin zitten?
<steve1302> kan ik ni zien zegt da ik geen app heb om bestand te openen
<steve1302> dan wil ik downloaden van internet
<steve1302> zegt pypar
<CasW> Nee, in die zip
<steve1302> ma blijkt dat die al geinstalleerd is
<JanC> WTF is appcelerator?
<steve1302> about_files
<steve1302> dropins
<steve1302> configuration
<steve1302> features
<steve1302> p2
<steve1302> plugins
<steve1302> .eclpseproduct
<steve1302> about.html
<steve1302> artifacts.xml
<steve1302> full_uninstall.txt
<steve1302> icon.xpm
<JanC> hm, één of andere commerciële Eclipse fork?
<steve1302> libcairo-swt.so
<steve1302> ja zou in princiepe een prog moete zijn om apps te maken op een relatief simpele manier
<steve1302> studio3
<steve1302> Titaniumstudio
<CasW> steve1302: Staan er README-files of INSTALL-files in?
<JanC> is er ook ergens een download zonder verplichting om eerst je ziel te verkopen?
<steve1302> titaniumstudio.ini
<steve1302> :-p
<steve1302> version.txt
<steve1302> voila da ist
<steve1302> eerste 6 zijn mappen ook uitpakken?
<CasW> Nee, doe dat nog maar niet ;)
<steve1302> check
<OerHeks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Appcelerator_Titanium
<JanC> je hebt ook de Android SDK nodig
<JanC> en Titanium Studio + Android SDK hebben samen minstens 3 GiB RAM nodig?
<steve1302> heb 4 op desktop
<steve1302> laptop2
<JanC> zonder de Android SDK is dat ding dus niet echt bruikbaar blijkbaar?
<steve1302> en op W7 werkte hij wel op 2gb ram
<steve1302> en sdk ook
<JanC> ja, 2-3 GiB
<JanC> meestal betekent dat dat je 3 GiB nodig hebt voor serieus gebruik  ;)
<JanC> steve1302: het is gebaseerd op Eclipse, en Eclipse is Java, dus zorg alleszins dat je ook Java geïnstalleerd hebt
<JanC> verder is het nogal lastig te helpen als we dat zelf niet kunnen downloaden...
<OerHeks> ja, Dependencies gtk2>=2.20 java-environment>=6 libjpeg6 libpng12 libwebkit
<steve1302> oke ma dan moet ik nog steeds iets kunnen instaleren he ;-)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-08
<Jaapschalken> goedemorgen
<Jaapschalken> ik probeer PDFTK te instaleren maar krijg een error
<Jaapschalken> kan iemand mj helpen
<Jaapschalken> goedemorgen!!!
<Jaapschalken> goedemorgen
<leoquant> hoi Jaapschalken
<leoquant> PDFTK wat is dat jaap?
<Jaapschalken> daar mee kan je 2 pdf merge naar 1 pdf
<Jaapschalken> en als ik de PDFTK install via software center dan krijg ik een error
<leoquant> waar vandaan komt PDFTK? uit de software bronnen?
<leoquant> kortom wat errort?; het programma of de installatie
<Jaapschalken> Failed to fetch http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata-java_2011g-0ubuntu0.10.10_all.deb 404  Not Found
<leoquant> server error
<leoquant> verander de server even in synaptic package beheer
<leoquant> dat kan namelijk
<leoquant> van nl naar internationaal
<Jaapschalken> en waar kan ik dat doen??
<Jaapschalken> is dat via edit in sofware center
<leoquant> synaptic gebruik ik daarvoor
<leoquant> gebruik je gnome?
<leoquant> (ubuntu)
<Jaapschalken> nee
<Jaapschalken> ik  heb ubuntu 10.10
<Jaapschalken> en ik software center kan ik de pdftk installeren
<Jaapschalken> heb nu de server van nl naar us gezet
<leoquant> even reloaden en kijken of die het pakket "pakt"
<Jaapschalken> heb hem gerestart
<leoquant> ben benieuwd
<Jaapschalken> yes thks
<Jaapschalken> het heeft gewerkt
<leoquant> mooi
<Jaapschalken> super dankje
<Jaapschalken> fijne dag verder!!
<leoquant> dag!
<erkan^> I have maked difference users for ProfileManager by firefox and thunderbird. My question: how make I file in the folder --> hello, how make i file --> firefox -no-remote -P "Another Profile". I use Ubuntu 11.10
<Snicksie> je mag gewoon nederlands praten he erkan^ :)
<Snicksie> ik zou dit gebruiken erkan^ : http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-create-desktop-shortcuts-for-websites-in-ubuntu-11-10-tip/
<erkan^> sorrie
<erkan^> :P
<erkan^> dank je, Snicksie
<erkan^> heb ik een gnome-panel nodig, Snicksie ?
<erkan^> Snicksie, : gnome-desktop-item-edit: file:///home/ekremkoc/Desktop does not have a .desktop or .directory suffix
<erkan^> :S
<erkan^> oh nee
<erkan^> das mijn naam :p
<erkan^> maar geeft niks (-:
<erkan^> het is me gelukt, want ik moest Bureaublad ipv Desktop typen, Snickie
<CasW> Hoe kon ik ook alweer drivers voor een Intel Wireless 2200BG installeren?
<CasW> Die zitten als het goed is in de kernel, maar hij pakt 'm niet
<erkan^> extra stuurprogramma?
<Goofball> Hey ubuntu nederland bestaat. Jippie
<Piratelv> Dat klopt. Is het niet enig.
<StefandeVries> Al jaren ;)
<Petrov> hallo
<tiempjuuh> dag Petrov
<Guest10725> ook hallo
<Guest10725> ik heb een vraag over group policies
<Guest10725> ik heb een user groep aangemaakt, maar deze heeft geen rechten op de files in de dir
<tiempjuuh> pfff.... Daar heb ik zelf geen verstand van
<Guest10725> jammer, ik heb een pc met 3 gebruikers en dan is een shared dir met goede rechten wel handig
<Guest10725> chmod 777 vind ik te simpel
<marcv> een groep aanmaken, users erin plaatsen en de groep owner maken/rechten zetten?
<Petrov> iemand ervaring met nfs?
<Guest10725> heb ik gedaan, de rechten staan goed. maar alleen met sudo in de term kan ik editen
<tiempjuuh> Petrov: Need For Speed?
<Guest10725> groep rechten zij read/write
<Petrov> tiempjuuh: ben geen gamer :p Network File System :d
<marcv> voor group neem ik aan? en degene die wil editen is lid van die groep?
<marcv> dan zou het moeten werken namelijk..  let wel op dat je een x op de directories zet
<Guest10725> ja, voor de groep. Ik ben nu de groep aan het zoeken maar deze kan ik niet meer vinden. Maar daar heb ik alle 3 de users toegevoegd.
<marcv> je kunt de naam van de groep niet meer vinden bedoel je?
<marcv> ls -l zou duidelijkheid moeten geven
<Guest10725> In user accounts zie ik alleen de 3 users, de rest is verdwenen
<marcv> open een terminal, doe ls -l in de juiste directory en dan zou je de info moeten hebben die je nodig hebt
<Guest10725> zou het aan de upgrade van 11.4 naar 11.10 liggen?
<Guest10725> als ik een file bekijk kan je met properties kijken hoe alles staat
<marcv> zie je dan de groep ook staan?
<Guest10725> en deze veranderen sinds 11.10, in 11.4 kon dat nog niet
<marcv> dat lijkt me eerder met rechten te maken hebben..
<Guest10725> ja, de groep staat goed. Ik kan alleen de groep niet vinden om de users te controlleren
<Guest10725> Waar kan ik de groep controlleren? dit is veranderd in 11.10 denk ik.
<marcv> grep :`grep ^mygroup /etc/group | cut -d: -f3`: /etc/passwd
<marcv> uitvoeren op de cli waarbij je mygroup moet wijzigen in jouw groepsnaam
<Guest10725> ? en wat doet dat?
<marcv> dat geeft de leden van de groep "mygroup" weer
<Guest10725> ok, ff proberen
<Guest10725> er komt niets, ik heb het letterlijk gecopieerd en mygroep vervangen
<Guest10725> maar ik heb wel een users-group tool gevonden
<marcv> dan zitten de leden niet in de groep
<Guest10725> en daar staan de users in de groep
<marcv> je kunt nog eens checken door in te loggen als een user (su user) en dan het commando groups gebruiken
<Guest10725> ok
<Guest10725> dat geeft een aantal groepen als output en ook de groep die ik heb gemaakt
<marcv> dan zou dat in orde moeten zijn.
<marcv> wat geeft een ls -l als output in de dir waar de bestanden staan?
<marcv> dan zou je moeten zien of de rechten goed staan en of de groep goed staat
<Guest10725> -rw-rw-r-- 1 'file en de rest'
<marcv> na de -rw-rw-r-- 1 moeten de namen staan van owner en group
<Guest10725> klopt die staan goed, wat is de '1'? bij een andere file staat hier 3
<marcv> dat zijn de hardlinks die naar dezelfde inode wijzen
<marcv> kijk nog even naar de rechten voor de directory. van iedere directory moet voor iedereen het x-bit aanstaan!
<Guest10725> wat is de x-bit?
<marcv> dus ook de directory waar je nu instaat als je die ls -l doet. Voor iedereen de x
<marcv> rwx
<marcv> die bedoel ik
<marcv> elke directory moet die aan hebben staan voor iedereen
<marcv> anders heb je geen leesrechten in de directory
<Guest10725> drwxr-sr-x  5 'owner groep en de rest'
<marcv> ook voor de dir waar de files in staan? dus de ls -l 1 niveau hoger doen?
<Guest10725> dat commando ken ik niet, ik het cd .. en dan ls -l gedaan
<marcv> dan zou het allemaal goed moeten staan....
<Guest10725> de dir geeft voor de groep geen schrijf rechten
<marcv> ah
<Guest10725> je kan gewoon properties dien in de grafische explorer
<Guest10725> ik kan ze alleen niet wijzigen
<Guest10725> ik ben niet de owner
<marcv> moet je met chmod doen op de cli dan
<marcv> kun je root worden?
<Guest10725> ja
<marcv> das ook de reden dat je het de grafische modus niet kunt wijzigen..  je moet dan eerst root zijn
<marcv> je gebruikt ubuntu met unity en nautilus?
<Guest10725> ja
<marcv> doe eens sudo nautilus
<marcv> en dan nog eens kijken naar de eigenschappen
<Guest10725> cool, gaat al beter. nu dit grafisch nog en een beter foutmelding in de editor
<Guest10725> ik heb de rechen op create and delete files gezet
<Guest10725> bedankt, nu is het goed.
<marcv> :-)
<Guest10725> dat ik daar niet zelf opgekomen ben.... Maar na 15 jaar windows ben je toch redelijk gehersenspoeld
<marcv> lol
<Guest10725> Weet je toevalig ook hoe de firewall werkt?
<marcv> het steekt iets anders in elkaar met linux ja..  ben zelf 12 jaar windows admin geweest en nu bezig met linux studie
<marcv> iptables is behoorlijk ingewikkeld om te doen vanaf cli..  kijk even naar een grafische interface..
<Guest10725> lol, ik probeer linux al sinds 8.4. Maar het wordt elke release beter.
<marcv> heeft ubuntu standaard geen firewall prog?
<trijntje> gufw
<Guest10725> als het goed is heb ik die geinstalleerd. Alleen kan ik deze nooit vinden. Ik mis het start menu.
<marcv> je mist het startmenu???
<trijntje> <windows toets> + gufw typen ;)
<Guest10725> heb ik gedaan
<marcv> ben zelf niet bekend met unity (draai gnome2 en ik stap denk ik niet over naar unity of gnome3)
<Guest10725> je weet wel, met internet, tools, media, games. Ik zoek me wezenloos.
<marcv> alt+f2
<marcv> en dan gufw + enter?
<Guest10725> ik heb de gufw
<Guest10725> en nu? er staat niets
<marcv> vermoed dat je die ook als root moet starten? weet het zo niet want gebruik ik niet
<Guest10725> ik heb sudo gufw gedaan
<Guest10725> Ik zie geen rules staan?
<marcv> die zul je moeten aanmaken
<Guest10725> Alleen Incomming: deny en Outgoing Allow
<Guest10725> Is er een goede default met internet om te starten?
<Guest10725> Vraagd de firewall om een rule toe te voegen als een prog naar internet wilt en er is geen regel die dat toestaat?
<marcv> een standaard installatie draait geen services en dan staan er dus geen poorten open. dus je hebt alleen een firewall nodig als je bv geen nat draait
<marcv> nope
<marcv> is niet self-learning
<marcv> gewoon ff googlen denk ik
<Guest10725> Mijn router laat standaard vanalles door. Is de KPN cloon router. Zal nog eens verder kijken dan.
<Guest10725> Ik vind het wel fijn als de firewall doet zoals ik dat graag wil, geeft een fijn veilig gevoel :)
<trijntje> kubuntu update heeft kuren, vraagt niet om wachtwoord en zeurt over permissions
<Guest10725> Bedankt voor de hulp, doei.
<marcv> zoals ik al zei is ubuntu out-of-box gewoon veilig
<marcv> later
<Guest10725> doei
<herman__> hallo allemaa;
<herman__> iemand bekend met xchat?
<Snicksie> ik :p
<Piratelv> ik gebruik het nu
<herman__> ow... ik heb een vraagje.
<herman__> ik ook
<Snicksie> vertel :p
<herman__> hoe kan ik mijn favorieten zien?
<herman__> Ik zie ze niet na het opstarten
<Snicksie> hm, je bedoelt dat je ze automatisch wil joinen?
<herman__> Yep
<Snicksie> ik kan op t momenr ni kijken, heb de macversie open staan, werkt anders :(
<Piratelv> Staat de server waar je deze favorieten ook op automatisch verbinden staan?
<herman__> heb je daar Ubuntu op?
<Snicksie> ik heb ook ubuntu ja, op dees laptop  :p
<OerHeks> herman__, zo vul ik de favo channels in, bij aanmelden. > http://picpaste.com/pics/xchat-QxrYQvSG.1320783268.png
<misnix> in menu: xchat -> network list
<herman__> k ik kijk ff
<herman__> aha ik had autoverbinden with network uit staan
<herman__> ff checken   toto zo
<StefandeVries> <herman__> ja ik ben er weer
<StefandeVries> <herman__> dank
<StefandeVries> ;)
<OerHeks> :-)
<StefandeVries> #ubuntu-nl-meeting ;)
<herman__> ja gelukt
<FujiontheCloud> ik hou van jullie :o
<FujiontheCloud> JanC:  snapt niks van liefde
<FujiontheCloud> :(
<FujiontheCloud> tot ziens
<MonkeyDust> waarom is linux zo traag in vbox en windows snel?
<viezerd> MonkeyDust: dat lijkt alleen maar zo :P
<viezerd> dat zal warschijnlijk komen door de video drivers
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-09
<Wobbo> Moge,
<Wobbo> Ik gebruik Gnome 3 (ubuntu classic), hoe zou ik een "nieuw paneel" maken op een andere monitor?
<Wobbo> Of hoe maak ik een "nieuw paneel" als ik er geen een meer heb.
<trijntje> Wobbo: ubuntu classic is niet genome 3, wat gebruik je precies?
<Wobbo> Wat is het dan?
<Wobbo> De systeem zegt Ubu "11.10", Linux "3.0.0-12" en GNOME 3.2.0
<Wobbo> Maar al is het geen Gnome 3, hoe maak ik een andere "nieuw paneel" op een andere monitor?
<Wobbo> Niemand weet hoe dat moet?
<trijntje> Wobbo: heb je een brede balk links in beeld? Als dat zo is gebruik je unity, en kan je voor zover ik weet geen nieuwe panelen toevoegen, tenzij je heel moeilijk gaat doen
<lena> hallo
<Wobbo> trijntje: Als men steeds nieuwe "nieuw paneel" maakt zal de 5e automatisch op een ander monitor. Maar wat als je geen een "paneel" hebt, dan kan je ook niet een "nieuw paneel" maken...
<psilo23> Goededag allen
<MonkeyDust> hoef je niet meer te trollen :p
<psilo23> Ik zat niet te trollen
<psilo23> serieus :D
<MonkeyDust> :)
<psilo23> weet jij misschien hoe je uitzendinggemist.nl kan checken op linux !?
<psilo23> Ik heb er nou al zo lang problemen mee, maar het begint me een beetje te irriteren
<MonkeyDust> ik ben niet van .nl, ik ben van .be
<psilo23> dus ?
<psilo23> Dan nog kan je op die site shit streamen lijkt mij
<psilo23> is gewoon nederlands talig
<psilo23> :P
<MonkeyDust> welke?
<psilo23> www.uitzendinggemist.nl
<psilo23> als je hem niet kent, een aanrader :P
<psilo23> ALS je hem werkend krijgt op linux :D
<MonkeyDust> ja, download moonlight
<psilo23> heb ik
<MonkeyDust> momentje
<psilo23> De streams starten wel
<Jeeves_> Je hoeft geen moonlight te doen hoor
<psilo23> Maar na een minuut of soms iets langer beginnen de problemen
<psilo23> Jeeves, wat dan ?
<Jeeves_> Je kunt ook gewoon nog de oude versie gebruiken (die wel werkt)
<psilo23> ik zit op de oude website
<Jeeves_> Die moet het gewoon doen, zonder moonlight
<psilo23> Nope
<MonkeyDust> ik heb de nieuwe gekozen
<psilo23> Hier niet hoor
<psilo23> als ik druk op oude versie zegtie gewoon je moet moonlight installen
<Jeeves_> psilo23: Dan moet je lezen
<psilo23> Wat moet ik lezen ?
<Jeeves_> bij 'Instellingen' kun je gewoon de WMS optie selecteren :)
<psilo23> Jah
<psilo23> als die selecteer
<psilo23> crasht mijn firefox dus
<psilo23> :D
<psilo23> dat weet ik wel, maar wat voor plugin heb je daar dan voor nodig ?
<psilo23> want ik heb wel geprobeert vanalles te installeren om die te draaien maar die gaat echt niet hier
<psilo23> die silverlight stream begint tenminste nog
<MonkeyDust> start niet eens in chromium
<MonkeyDust> NOS contacteren en vragen om rekening te houden met niet-windows gebruikers ;)
<psilo23> denk wel dat dat al gebeurd is maar goe
<psilo23> d
<psilo23> kan ze nog wel een keer schrijven
<MonkeyDust> als de doelgroep groot genoeg is, doen ze het mss wel
<MonkeyDust> maar MS staat nu eenmaal voor MainStream
<psilo23> Ik ga ze direct even mailen want ik ben het zat :P
<MonkeyDust> Neelie Kroes ;)
<psilo23> je kan alleen individuele omroepen een mail sturen
<psilo23> maar daar schiet je niets mee op
<psilo23> laten we powned erover schrijven lol
<psilo23> hahaha
<psilo23> WTF
<psilo23> die streams van powned kan je wel bekijken
<psilo23> op hn site kan je naast silverlight ook flash selectere
<psilo23> Jeeves_: Hoe krijg jij die WMS stream aan de praat dan trouwens ?
<MonkeyDust> het ligt dus aan de site, niet aan moonlight?
<psilo23> hahaha weetje wat nou het hele probleem is
<psilo23> Eerst werkte de nieuwe site alleen met moonlight
<psilo23> Daarom vermeed ik die, zoals hier eerder ook al gezegd werd, nu moet je die gewoon gebruiken
<psilo23> Want die kan je op Flash zetten tegenwoordig :D
<psilo23> Dan werkt hij zonder problemen lol
<MonkeyDust> als het werkt, dan werkt het, desnoods met ijzerdraad en plakband :)
<psilo23> Ik merkte het opeens op, toen ik op de Powned site ging kijken, daar kon ik opeens Flash kiezen als player, toen ben ik gelijk op de nieuwe site gaan kijken en daar hebben ze dat nu toegevoegd
<psilo23> ja de player maakt mij niet uit, of plugin, als het maar afspeelt idd :P
<Jeeves_> psilo23: Volgens mij gebruikt ie daar gewoon de Totem plugin voor
<psilo23> Okeej, die heb ik wel, maar goed, het werkt nu :D
<michelvl> goedeavond
<michelvl> ik wil een Sdkaart formatteren met gparted, maar de parties zijn "versleuteld"
<michelvl> weet iemand hoe ik alsnog mijn sdkaart kan formatteren?
<viezerd> michelvl: dat kan je met 'dd'
<michelvl> Hoe bedoeld u met dd?
<viezerd> dat is zeg maar een tool om je disk 'echt' leeg te gooien
<viezerd> als je met fdisk -l de naam van je sd kaart hebt
<viezerd> dan kun je daarna met het commando 'dd' je sd kaart leeg gooien
<MonkeyDust> michelvl: doe eens df -h|pastebinit, dan krijg je een url als resultaat, plak die hier
<Cees> met fdisk kan je toch ook versleutelde partities wissen en opnieuw creeren? Waarom dan niet met gparted?
<michelvl> mij sd kaart is sdb
<michelvl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/733599/
<MonkeyDust> doe dan eens sudo fdisk /dev/sdb/ dan kun je alles wissen... wel oppassen dat je niks verkeerd wist
<michelvl> dat werkt niet dan krijg ik de fout melding sudo fdisk /dev/sdb/
<michelvl> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb/
<michelvl> sorry, dit bedoel ik: fdisk: kan /dev/sdb/ niet openen: Is geen map
<michelvl> hoe kan ik de schrijf het beste wissen met fdisk? dus alle praties weg
<Cees> michelvl: zonder / op het einde. dus sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<michelvl> welke opdracht moet ik dan mee geven?
<Cees> of beter: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Cees> met -l krijg je alleen een overzicht
<MonkeyDust> maar sdb1 en sdb2 zijn gemount, unmount ze eerst eens
<Cees> maar als je al zonder -l fdisk hebt gestart krijg je dat overzicht met "p" en is stoppen "q"
<MonkeyDust> hoe leg je iets eenvoudig eenvoudig uit ;)
<michelvl> kan je het op een rijdje zetten wat ik stap voor stap moet doen?
<michelvl> ze zijn nu niet gemount
<MonkeyDust> zeker? doe nog eens zo'n pastebinit
<michelvl> wat was daar het commando van?
<MonkeyDust> df -h|pastebinit
<michelvl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/733613/
<MonkeyDust> zijn nog gemount, op /media/BOOT en op /media/rootfs
<michelvl> nu niet meer
<michelvl> had het even snel gedaan
<MonkeyDust> df -h|pastebinit
<michelvl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/733615/
<MonkeyDust> goed
<MonkeyDust> doe nu sudo fdisk /dev/sdb/
<michelvl> ja
<michelvl> gedaan
<MonkeyDust> krijg je een technisch oiverzicht
<MonkeyDust> druk p om te zien
<michelvl> hij zegt geen medium gevonden
<MonkeyDust> ok
<Cees> geen / op het einde he?
<michelvl> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb/
<MonkeyDust> opnieuw mounten, doe sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media
<michelvl> nee, want dan zegt hij; is geen map
<MonkeyDust> opnieuw mounten, doe sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media
<MonkeyDust> probeer eens
<Cees> nee, het is sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<MonkeyDust> dat zei ik
<Cees> zonder / op het einde
<MonkeyDust> ok
<michelvl> ja dat heb ik gedaan, en dan zegt hij, kan niet mounten, geen medium gevonden
<Cees> ok, dat had ik niet verwacht...
<MonkeyDust> ok, volgende stap: zet het venster open en gooi weg ;)
<MonkeyDust> grapje
<OerHeks> zit er een schuifje op de sdkaart ?
<michelvl> ja
<michelvl> is niet gelocked ;)
<michelvl> ja nu doet: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<michelvl> het wel
<Cees> de aanhouder wint!
<michelvl> ik krijg nu: Opdracht (m voor hulp):
<Cees> p voor een overzicht
<michelvl> ja
<michelvl> en dan?
<MonkeyDust> hoera! \o/
<Cees> p van Print
<Cees> (vroeger he?)
<MonkeyDust> er staat telkens een nummer voor
<michelvl> ja gedaan
<MonkeyDust> doe d van delete
<michelvl> en dan partietie 1 tot 2
<Cees> en dan weer p van print om te checkke
<Cees> wees er zeker van dat je de juiste partities hebt gewist voor je op "w" van write drukt! Dat is lastig te herstellen
<Cees> maar uiteindelijk zal je "w" moeten gebruiken om effect te scoren :p
<Cees> (dit kan toch ook met gparted?)
<Cees> (ipv fdisk)
<MonkeyDust> zo leert hij met de terminal werken, kan ook nooit kwaad
<viezerd> vele wegen leiden naar een lege sd kaart;)
<MonkeyDust> als je dikke bruine rook uit je pc komt, heb je een verkeerd commando ingegeven
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-10
<Se7eN> Hallo, ik zit met een klein probleemje.. Ik heb per ongeluk chmod 0755 foldername -R gedaan op mn domain in www folder.. Weet iemand hoe ik dat ongedaan kan maken?
<the^user> goeden morgen
<the^user> ik zit op de site van evolution met de handleiding stap voor stap instellen van je e mail.
<the^user> heb die handleiding door lopen
<the^user> alles netjes ingevuld
<the^user> en wat blijkt
<the^user> mijn icoontje mail op halen staat blijkbaaruit
<the^user> in evolution
<the^user> iermand een ideetje
<nlsthzn> the^user: jammer vir die afrikaans maar ek ken nie nederlands nie... ek dink sodra jy die eerste keer die e-mail probeer aflaai sal jy gevra word vir die wagwoord, vul dit in en kies dat dit onthow moet word...
<the^user> oke i try
<nlsthzn> the^user: Het dit gewerk?
<the^user> nope not workt
<the^user> i do deinstall evolution and the install a gain maybe then it works
<nlsthzn> the^user: kan Ek weet nie... miskien. kan jy die link wat jy gebruik vir my gee?
<the^user> http://lcardinaals.wordpress.com/2010/09/26/ubuntu-de-perfecte-desktop-instellen-van-evolution-voor-imap-en-pop-e-mailaccounts/
<nlsthzn> the^user: wanneer jy die inligting vir POP invul is daar 'n opsie vie sekuriteit (onder aan) jy vul die wagwoord daarso in (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=evolutionsetup2a.png)
<nlsthzn> the^user: die selfde vir die smtp (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=evolutionsetup4a.png)
<the^user> strange in the manaul it say imap
<nlsthzn> the^user: ok, dit hang af how jy dit wil opstel. die punt is in een van daardie areas sal jy jou wagwoord kan in sit (sal moet kies om sekuriteit te gebruik)
<the^user> jyes i did that
<nlsthzn> en geen opsie nie?
<the^user> but the button dont work e mail ophalen in evolution
<the^user> and no option to type in my pass
<the^user> i go look for a other e mail client this sucks
<nlsthzn> the^user: jy kan thunderbird probeer
<nlsthzn> dit is die "default" nou vir Ubuntu
<nlsthzn> en is baie makiliker om op te stel
<the^user> then they must try to make it better
<nlsthzn> the^user: wel, probeer thunderbird en ek hoop jy kom reg :) (en ek hoop die gebruikers van -nl gee nie om vie al die vreemde tale hier nie :p)
<the^user> i think so
<the^user> you are from south afrika ?
<nlsthzn> Ja :)
<the^user> witch city ?
<the^user> iḿ from rotterdam
<nlsthzn> ek het naby Johannesburg gebly maar ek bly op die oomblik in die "UAE"
<szal> ons nie praat Afrikaans nie; praat Engels hier aub
<szal> nee, natuurlijk niet, Nederlands toch eerder ;)
<trijntje> het is goed te begrijpen, gewoon hard op lezen ;)
<szal> ook niet helemaal simpel om te horen..   behalve misschien met Zeeuwse of Vlaamse achtergrond ;)
<the^user> lol
<trijntje> the^user: maar miljoenen mensen gebruiken evolution, dus waarschijnlijk staat er toch ergens iets verkeerd als het niet werkt
<the^user> ik vraag mij af wat uae is
<the^user> trijntje
<the^user> dat zou best eens kunnen
<the^user> wel raar als ik thunderbird doe dat alles wel werkt en ik mijn ww in kan vullen
<nlsthzn> Jammer... ek sal maar my afrikaans vat en gaan dan ;)
<trijntje> united arab emirates?
<the^user> trijntje ik zou ut niet weten
<the^user> wat een rommel
<the^user> ik ga der eens van tussen
<the^user> latertjes
<Marijke> Hallo?
<Marijke> Er is hier dus niemand?
<MonkeyDust> dag Marijke
<szal> lol
<szal> ongeduldige kinderen
<MonkeyDust> niet op szal letten, dat is een knoeier ;)
<szal> hoezo?
<MonkeyDust> grpaje
<MonkeyDust> ze is alweer weg
<Marijke> ik ben erweer?
<szal> Marijke: [13:28:23] <szal> ongeduldige kinderen
<MonkeyDust> hoe kunnen we je helpen, Marijke ?
<Marijke> Sorry. Dacht dat jullie er niet waren, zal wat geduldiger zijn ;D
<Marijke> Maar, wat ik dus wilde vragen. Ik wil ook Ubuntu uitproberen (11-10)
<MonkeyDust> ja, en?
<Marijke> Heb even een oude pc in elkaar gezet.
<szal> de groeten doen is meestal beschouwd als overbodig in een supportchannel, dus schiet je vraag uit en wacht voor en antwoord :)
<MonkeyDust> en je hebt een vraagN
<MonkeyDust> ?
<Marijke> Ja,
<MonkeyDust> ...
<Marijke> Want, ik heb hem dus gedownload, die ISO
<MonkeyDust> ...
<Marijke> En nou wil ik hem branden, maar hij is er wel erg snel mee klaar. En als ik mijn pc opstart dan kan ik bij Boot select niet eens de CD Drive kiezen.
<MonkeyDust> dan is er iets mis gegaan, vermoedelijk
<Marijke> Dus 1. Hoe moet ik hem goed branden? 2. Hoe stel ik in dat hij hem van CD opstart?
<MonkeyDust> "hoe moet ik hem goed branden", ik neem aan dat je in windoze bent?
<szal> 1. best met DAO/SAO en ongeveer halve maximum-snelheid
<Marijke> Oké Hoe branden jullie de CD's dan?
<MonkeyDust> niet, ik gebruik usb sticks
 * szal brandt gewoon met Linux (K3b)
<MonkeyDust> om te branden heb ik brasero
<szal> USB heeft hier onbetrouwbaar gebleken
<Snicksie> oude pc's willen nog wel eens geen usb-boot ondersteunen ;)
<szal> ymmv, natuurlijk
<MonkeyDust> ok, branden dus
<szal> Marijke: wat voor PC (specs) praten wij er over?
<Snicksie> als je je cd insteekt als je al opgestart bent, wat staat er allemaal op?
<Marijke> wat is DAO/SAO?
<Marijke> niks..
<szal> Disc-at-once/Session-at-once
<Snicksie> hm, met wat voor programma heb je gebrand?
<Marijke> Nero.
<MonkeyDust> in windows?
<Marijke> Ergens handleidinkje opstarbare CD branden te vinden?
<szal> Marijke: CD copiëren, daar valt image branden onder bij Nero, als ik me niet vergis
<Snicksie> hm, normaal gezien moet je dat denk ik in de bios van je systeem veranderen Marijke, afhankelijk van de computer zal dat op een andere manier zijn...
<szal> dan kies je als bron de CD-image
<Snicksie> meestal is dat op F2, F10, F9 of wat voor toets dan ook (meestal is alle toetsen proberen handig) drukken bij het opstarten en dan krijg je een scherm waar je moet zoeken naar de opstartvolgorde. hierbij moet je de cd bovenaan zetten...
<Marijke> oke. ja zo ver was ik dus ook, Maar de CD staat daar niet tussen de keuze mogelijkheden.
<Marijke> Dus ik vermoed dat ik hem waarschijnlijk niet goed gebrand/gekopieerd heb
<szal> bij een bootmenu moet de CD ook opdoken als er geen medium inzit
<szal> als het dit niet doet, is er iets fout met de hardware, zal ik denken
<szal> dus de computer denkt dat er geen CD-tray aangesloten is
<Marijke> Oh. gelukkig dan ligt het dus toch niet aan mij.
<Marijke> Maar ik kan bijvoorbeeld alleen USB kiezen als er ook een usb inzit, als ik er niks in stop, kan ik hem ook niet keizen.
<szal> dat zou wel kunnen omdat USB-media "on-the-fly" ingebonden worden
<szal> maar er staat nog steeds de vraag in de ruimte naar de gegevens van de computer in kwestie
<Marijke> oh wacht even, ik heb ook verkeerd gebrand.
<jpjacobs> nog iemand last met suspends en na wakker worden na lange tijd rare dingen beginnnen doen en kernel panics krijgen?
<Marijke> TAO ipv DAO
<jpjacobs> met de nieuwe versie?
<Marijke> DAO moest ik kiezen toch?>
<szal> ja
<szal> en als je klaar bent en de CD met welke computer ook opstart, dan doe je eerst de zelftest voordat je iets anders daarmee doet
<Marijke> Zelftest?
<szal> (één van de bootopties)
<Marijke> oh zo bedoel, ik dacht een test van die cd. Nou ik ga even wat proberen.
<szal> ja zeker, die test de CD voor fouten
<szal> s/voor/op/
<Marijke> ?
<szal> Marijke: http://files.fosswire.com/2008/04/new-boot-menu.png <- 3e optie
<joris> hoi ik snap dit niet helemaal https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PulseAudio en dan gaat het om allowing sound to play in the virtual console..
<joris> Ik begrijp niet helemaal hoe ik dat kan doen, maar het is waarschijnlijk wel het probleem dat ik nu heb...
<szal> en wat is het probleem?
<joris> Nou ja ik krijg geen geluid via mijn headless server
<joris> Vreemd genoeg heeft de xbmc user die aan de televisie hangt wel geluid
<joris> De xbmc user heeft wel een Gui via de televisie, maar mijn ssh user natuurlijk niet.
<joris> Dus dat lijkt op het probleem wat in de wiki wordt genoemd, dit is trouwens op een oneiric server, die is geupgraded vanuit Natty, waar het geluid het wel deed voor beide users...
<joris> ah fixed!
<joris> pfff
<Guest62561> wanneer thunderbird 8 voor ubuntu 10.04
<belg_cast> test
<MonkeyDust> gelukt
<szal> zeker? ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-11
<glenn> hi
<trijntje> hoi Guest41599
<Guest41599> hi
<Guest41599> hi
<glda19> wanneer komt thunderbird 8 uit op ubuntu
<glda19> hi
<glennd> waar kan ik de werkgroep instellen
<glennd> waar kan ik de domein naam instellen
<trijntje> glennd: wat probeer je te doen?
<glennd> probeer om op een vista laptop te geraken
<glennd> en om gekeerd
<szal> trijntje: bij deze gast is het relatief nutteloos, die moet je iedere worm enkel uit de neus trekken
<glennd> szal  das niet waar maar ben neit zo thuis in ubuntu
<szal> glennd: je hebt het ook maandelang blijkbaar zonder veel succes met openSUSE geprobeerd ^^
<trijntje> glennd: bedoel je bestanden delen?
<glennd> ja
<glennd> is gelukt op suse
<glennd> moei u niet als je het zelf niet weet dan domme commentaar te geven szam
<szal> glennd: voor het eerst, jij bent beter te helpen als je vanzelf zo veel informatie mogelijk over je probleem op tafel brengt
<glennd> probeer verbindening te maken tussen ubuntu en vista om bestanden te delen
<glennd> maarlukt niet
<szal> en hoe probeer je dat?
<glennd> locaties netwerk
<Snicksie> als je een gedeelde map hebt: ga naar smb://ip-adres-van-vista, log in met de vista-gegevens(username, password) en ga naar de juiste map :)
<trijntje> glennd: we hebben echt meer informatie nodig. om te beginnen of je op vista of ubuntu bezig bent
<glennd> ubuntu
<viezerd> ok, hoe heb je vastgesteld dat je bestanden op Vista _werkelijk_ gedeeld zijn glennd ?
<glennd> die zijn gedeeld
<glennd> standaard is daar een gedeelde map
<viezerd> maar hoe weet je zo zeker dat die wel _echt_ gedeeld is ?
<viezerd> (Vista is soms nogal lastig met zijn bestanden delen)
<glennd> viezerd als beveiligd met een wacht woord aan staat in vista hoe kan ik er dan op geraken
<glennd> waar kan ik de werkgroep instellen op ubuntu
<viezerd> glennd: als je zeker weet dat ie gedeeld is dan lees nogmaals de reactie van Snicksie hierboven
<glennd> kan geen ip adres van vista
<viezerd> glennd: als je vista pc geen ip heeft dan kom je er ook niet op
<glennd> ik ken het niet
<glennd> heeft er eeen
<viezerd> ?
<glennd> laptop zit op netwerk
<trijntje> glennd: je kan op vista het ip-adres opzoeken, of in de router
<Snicksie> je vista heeft een ip-adres normaal gezien, de computernaam zou je er als het goed is ook moeten kunnen neerzetten in plaats van het ip ;)
<glennd> denkl dat ik het gevonden heb
<glennd> delen met wachtwoord staat aan in vista
<glennd> en dan moet de persoon die er op wilt daar ook een gebruikers account hebben
<glennd> een andere vraag waar kan ik  de domein naam instellen in ubuntu
<trijntje> glennd: Wat de de domeinnaam van ubuntu?
<glennd> waar vind ik die
<trijntje> pff, dat schiet niet op met die gast
<viezerd> hij is degene die ermee blijft zitten
<szal> ik zei het toch ^^
<viezerd> dus morgen copy-paste hij hier weer dezelfde vragen ;)
<trijntje> szal: tja, maar ik dacht ik help em toch maar
<trijntje> maarja, als i zomaar weg is heb ik daar ook geen zin meer in natuurlijk
<Yves___> iemand die raad weet met de installatie van draadloze vrvinding voor ingebouwde broadcom wireless netwerk adapter?
<Yves___> of voor een installatie van een usb belkin wireless G adapter?
<trijntje> Yves___: wat heb je al geprobeerd?
<Yves___> heb na wat internet pagina's het één en ander gevonden, maar niets blijkt te werken.
<trijntje> heb je al in het menu bij Extra stuurprogramma's gekeken?
<trijntje> als je eerst je pc via de kabel aan internet hant is de kans groot dat ubuntu zelf de juiste stuurprogramma's kan vinden
<Guest12466> hallo, ik heb een probleem
<Guest12466> mijn nummerpad werkt niet meer op mijn laptop
<Guest12466> help!!!
<erkan^> num lock aangezet, Guest12466 ?
<Guest12466> ja
<Guest12466> ik draai een 11.10 gnome shell
<Guest12466> antwoord aub
<Snicksie> hm, zet de numlock eens uit en kijk als hij dan wel werkt Guest12466 :)
<Snicksie> soms klopt het lampje niet met de echte status ;)
<Guest12466> help
<Terminator_> wat is er Guest12466 ?
<Guest12466> numlock werkt ni op mn laptop
<Piratelv> Weet iemand hier toevallige hoe ik een cherokee webserver (vserver) error log's kan laten schrijven? Bij een HTTP500 krijg ik op dit moment niks.
<JTtje> Hoi, iemand hier?
<Piratelv> Ja tuurlijk is er iemand
<OerHeks> dat lijkt er wel op :-)
<JTtje> Mooi :D
<JTtje> Ik heb een vraagje. Ik ben vrij nieuw met Linux en de prompt
<JTtje> Nu heb ik server geinstalleerd op een VM. Via SSH ufw ingesteld op poort 22 open met "ufw allow 22"
<JTtje> Ik kan echt erniet meer inloggen met SSH, krijg steeds de melding dat m'n ww niet goed is. Dus nu wou ik het lokaal gaan checken met vmware
<JTtje> Maar ik heb helemaal geen prompt daar, klopt dat?
<JTtje> Alleen een knipperende underscore
<OerHeks> je zou een login mogen krijgen, als je je server opstart met beeld.
<OerHeks> " sudo ufw allow ssh " zou voldoende zijn
<JTtje> Ah ok, kan het zijn dat SSH nu buitengesloten is als optie?
<JTtje> En wel raar dan dat ik alleen underscore heb als dat niet hoort...maar ja
<OerHeks> heb je ooit wel connectie gehad via SSH ?
<JTtje> Ja, toen ik sudo ufw allow 22 deed ;)
<JTtje> argh....shoot me
<JTtje> root paswoord gebruiken voor je gewone user...
<OerHeks> ehm, de 1e user die de server aanmaakt, heeft rootrechten
<JTtje> Ja en ik heb een tweede user, ik gebruikte het ww van de 1e user voor de 2e user...zat verkeerd te lezen
<JTtje> Vrijdagavond, begin van het weekend zal ik dan maar zeggen ;)
<OerHeks> als je een andere user ook sudo rechten wil geven, moet die toegevoegd worden aan de sudoers file
<OerHeks> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/how-to-add-a-user-to-the-sudoers-list/
<OerHeks> dit is wat ubuntu anders maakt dan andere distro's.
<JTtje> Ja, bedoel je dat je dan geen sudo meer hoeft te gebruiken voor sudo commands?
<OerHeks> nee, sudo blijft nodig, maar de 2e user heeft eender rechten om services aan te passen op de server.
<JTtje> Ah zo.....bedankt :)
<OerHeks> dat doet user ALL=(ALL) ALL
<JTtje> Ergens wel jammer dat ik dit niet al heb opgepakt toen ik MS DOS wel kende en Windows in beeld kwam :P
<OerHeks> joh, neem je tijd om linux te begrijpen.
<JTtje> Ja, zal ik zeker doen
<JTtje> Bedankt voor de hulp in ieder geval
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<JTtje> Ja, gaat vast wel goed komen met Google
<JTtje> Prettig weekend!
<OerHeks> U2
<psilo23> *ahum*
<psilo23> Wat doet een ubuntu steunpunt ?
<OerHeks> hulp bij installatie, danwel een probleem die niet online opgelost kan worden
<OerHeks> je kan iemand mailen via de kaart, of via het forum een oproep doen, dat laatste lijkt me zinvol
<psilo23> mjah, de reden dat ik het vroeg is dat misschien wel op wou geven als steunpunt, niet dat ik een ubuntu-guru ben, moet dus nog kijken of ik wel genoeg weet van ubuntu, maar ik draai al geruime tijd Ubuntu en loop constant iedereen Ubuntu aan te smeren, en heb veel vrije tijd, vandaar :P
<OerHeks> als je durft, doen !
<OerHeks> het is onbetaald, maar vaak van onschatbare waarde.
<psilo23> Ja dat het onbetaald is was mij al duidelijk gheheh
<OerHeks> je zal ook verzoeken krijgen voor gratis cdś .. of je die via ubuntu-nl krijgt, zul je even op het forum moeten vragen
<psilo23> Maarja, het lijkt me wel tof en buiten dat, tot nu toe heb ik alle ubuntu problemen hier zelf opgelost en denk dat ik met wat uitzoek werk de meeste mensen wel kan helpen
<psilo23> en achjah een spindeltje cdtjes / dvdtjes kopen is ook niet de moeite heh :P
<psilo23> Wat zijn die Ubuntu Leden dan op die kaart ?
<OerHeks> dat zijn gewoon leden, die zich zelf op de kaart hebben gezet.
<OerHeks> ik sta ook als lid.
<psilo23> okeej, want ik zit in Rotterdam en er is zijn hier in de buurt wel veel leden, maar aan deze kant totaal geen steunpunt, wel helemaal aan ed andere kant van rotterdam
<OerHeks> klopt, Jan Stedehouder o.a.
<OerHeks> neem eens contact met hem op, hij is een enthousiast gebruiker en schrijver
<psilo23> zal ik doen :D
<OerHeks> verder zal je de ubuntu manual uit kunnen printen, 158 pagina's : 4 = 40 kopietjes
<OerHeks> wijzen op de maandelijkse engelse full circle magazine
<OerHeks> LoLz > -RichiH- [Global Notice] Hi all. We wish you a very verily merry merrily 11:11:11 11.11.11-11! Crank it up to eleven and here's to hoping the world will not end in 2012; as always, thanks for flying freenode air!
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-12
<trijntje> tijdens het installeren van de laatste updates is mn /boot partitie helemaal volgeraakt, wat moet ik nu doen om te voorkomen dat mn pc straks niet meer kan booten?
<CasW> Partitie vergroten of overbodige files (bijv oude kernels) verwijderen
<trijntje> hm ja, dus als ik nu reboot kan ik nog gewoon een oude kernel kiezen en dat werkt dan gewoon?
<CasW> Als je die kernels niet hebt verwijderd wel ja
<CasW> Misschien is het trouwens handig om na het verwijderen van oude kernels update-grub te draaien, dan staan ze er als het goed is ook niet meer tussen en werkt alles weer gewoon en goed en zo
<trijntje> CasW: bedankt. Dan ga ik nu rebooten, kijken of n ouwe kernel nog werkt, en daarna alle andere weggooien
<CasW> Eerst update-grub, anders kan je misschien niet meer updaten! ;)
<CasW> (Grub is eigenlijk een monsterlijk stuk software, wat is er mis met een errormessage en dat je dan uit de andere OS'en kan kiezen?)
<tiempjuuh> en burg dan?
<tiempjuuh> die schijnt wel mooi te zijn
<tiempjuuh> heb het zelf nog niet aangedurfd...
<CasW> Mooi wel, ja... Maar ik heb hem zelf ook nog niet geprobeerd
<tiempjuuh> Ik heb even geen testbak staan
<tiempjuuh> dat herinnert me eraan dat ik nog een rottig half kapot klaptopje heb liggen
<psilo23> tiempjuuh: knal lubuntu op de oude laptop :P
<tiempjuuh> het probleem is een klein beetje dat de laptop niet wilt starten XD
<psilo23> wat gebeurd er dan als je hem aanzet
<tiempjuuh> dan gaat de fan draaien
<tiempjuuh> en dan....
<tiempjuuh> blijft ie draaien :/
<psilo23> Heb je al geprobeert FN + pijltje omhoog of pijltje opzij ofzo
<psilo23> om de brightness omhoog te doen
<psilo23> tijdens het booten
<psilo23> ik had namelijk ook een soort gelijk probleem met een laptop laatst :P
<tiempjuuh> hm
<tiempjuuh> moet ik even een keer proberen
<psilo23> ik moet echt 100x dat bl;ijven drukken tijdens booten
<tiempjuuh> zit btw ook geen hdd meer in :P
<psilo23> aners heb ik zwart beeld
<psilo23> jah dat maakt niet uit
<psilo23> als je kan booten vanaf usb
<psilo23> of dvd
<tiempjuuh> ik heb het idee dat er een paar onderdeeltjes missen
<psilo23> ik heb ook een tijdje een laptop met een kapotte harddisk laten booten vanaf een usb harddisk
<psilo23> straks met usb 3.0 zal dat nog best oke zijn :D
<tiempjuuh> of nu
<tiempjuuh> met firewire of esata
<psilo23> jah kan idd
<psilo23> maar ik wacht echt op usb 3.0
<psilo23> dan krijg je echt snelle usb sticks
<tiempjuuh> die zijn er al
<psilo23> usb 3.0 ?
<tiempjuuh> al ruim een halfjaar
<psilo23> okeej
<tiempjuuh> gewoon een uitbreidingskaartje kopen
<psilo23> ik heb ook al ruim een halfjaar niet naar usb sticks gekeken :D
<tiempjuuh> 20 eurie
<psilo23> mjah ik moet sowieso een keer een nieuwe bak gaan kopen
<tiempjuuh> want nu heb je?
<psilo23> Ik heb een gare oude bak :D
<psilo23> hahahaha
<psilo23> maarja als je alleen ubuntu draait heb je verder niet veel nodig
<tiempjuuh> specs?
<psilo23> ik zit nu voornamelijk op een laptop omdat iets meer als een jaar geleden me hele huis is leeg gehaald en ik al me electronica kwijt ben :P
<psilo23> duocore 2GHz
<psilo23> 4GB DDR3
<psilo23> Intel
<tiempjuuh> pff
<tiempjuuh> ik heb een dualcore met 1 gb geheugen
<tiempjuuh> en een singlecore met 2.5 gig
<tiempjuuh> je mag niet klagen :O
<psilo23> hehehe
<psilo23> achja ik klaag er ook niet over, met Lubuntu draait hij als een trein :P
<tiempjuuh> die van mij met Unity
<psilo23> Ja Unity doet het hier ook wel
<tiempjuuh> weet jij een leuke tablet voor < 180?
<psilo23> JAH!
<psilo23> jah
<psilo23> check marktplaats
<psilo23> ik zat er laatst op te kijken
<tiempjuuh> ben ik aan het doen
<psilo23> er staat een dude tussen met goedkope tablets
<tiempjuuh> alleen maar archos spul
<psilo23> wel van die chinese dingen
<psilo23> nee
<psilo23> nee
<psilo23> er staat 1 dude met meerdere tablets
<tiempjuuh> hm
<psilo23> geen top kwaliteit hoor, maar het zijn van die chinese dingen, een maatje van mij heeft er eentje
<psilo23> best leuk speelgoed hoor
<psilo23> maar daar heeft hij 80 euro voor neer gelegd, nieuw
<tiempjuuh> ik zoek eigenlijk een tablet met een mogelijkheid om een ROM van honeycomb te installen
<tiempjuuh> ik ga efkes ontbijten
<psilo23> mjah ik heb er zelf niet echt iets mee gedaan met di tablets
<psilo23> Omdat ik niet onder de indruk ben van de specs van die dingen
<psilo23> eetze trouwes :P
<tiempjuuh> pa is van plan een nieuwe laptop voor tiempjuuh te kopen
<StefandeVries> Mooi! :)
<StefandeVries> Weet je al wat voor één?
<Snicksie> proficiat ;)
<tiempjuuh> nog niet
<tiempjuuh> wordt eentje tot de 500 euro
<tiempjuuh> ik denk een i5
<tiempjuuh> met 4 gig geheugen
<tiempjuuh> en 500 gig hdd
<tiempjuuh> vergelijk
<tiempjuuh> AMD sempron 2000
<tiempjuuh> 2,5 gig geheugen
<tiempjuuh> out of the box 1
<tiempjuuh> gig
<tiempjuuh> 80 gig hdd
<StefandeVries> Nice :)
<StefandeVries> En de i5 is krachtig zát voor Ubuntu
<tiempjuuh> ik zit nu bij system 76 te kijken
<tiempjuuh> zelfde prijs, maar dan zonder windows
<tiempjuuh> ik zie geen verschil :P
<tiempjuuh> volgens mij kun je net zo goed een acer/asus/ander merk kopen als een system 76 ...
<tiempjuuh> het scheelt wel iets
<tiempjuuh> voor wat je normaal 4 gig werkgeheugen krijgt, krijg je nu 8 gig :)
<Piratelv> nou, ram kost echt niks tegenwoordig
<Snicksie> enige waar je eventueel naar zou kunnen kijken is grafische kaart denk ik tiempjuuh, dat is niet altijd even perfect ondersteund heb ik gemerkt... :)
<Piratelv> je kan al 12 gig ddr3 10666 krijgen voor 50 euro
<Snicksie> ik ben persoonlijk fan van nvidia, maar er zijn mensen die nvidiakaarten hebben die minder goed werken op ubuntu ;)
<tiempjuuh> Snicksie: ik kijk bij System76, daarop is Ubuntu voorgeïnstalleerd
<tiempjuuh> Intel HD Graphics is echter zo jammer :/
<Snicksie> en als je voor dezelfde prijs win7 erbij kan krijgen, zou ik dat toch doen als ik jou was, het schijnt dat niet alles draait op ubuntu / wine, zeker als je van die specifieke win-programmakes voor school nodig hebt ;)
<Piratelv> Daar heb je dan virtualbox voor Snicksie ;)
<Snicksie> en mocht je eens gaan gamen, dan kun je ook evt. toch beter een aparte windowz hebben dan virtueel, virtueel draait gewoon trager ;)
<Snicksie> dat draait trager Piratelv, dat is mijn punt nu net ;)
<Snicksie> ik wil gewoon dat alles op native snelheid gaat en zonder enige hardwareproblemen...
<Snicksie> er zijn programma's die je in vbox ni kan uitvoeren ;)
<Piratelv> dat is altijd jammer
<tiempjuuh> Snicksie: gamen op intel HD graphics? :P
<Piratelv> tuurlijk!
<tiempjuuh> met 3 fps :O
<Piratelv> minecraften met wel 7FPS :)
<Snicksie> daarom dat je beter kunt zorgen voor een krachtiger videokaart tiempjuuh ;)
<Snicksie> misschien dat nvidia optimus dan wat is, want dat heeft zowel intel hd graphics als een echte krachtige nvidia kaart... afhankelijk van de toepassing wordt de intel of nvidia gebruikt... mooie technologie voor laptops imo :)
<Snicksie> en t is ook niet dat intel hd graphics niets kan, het kan gewoon net iets minder... dat merk je enkel bij zwaardere spellen ;)
<tiempjuuh> http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/295386/lenovo-thinkpad-edge-e520-%28nz3b4mh%29.html#tab:prices
<tiempjuuh> is ook leuk
<Piratelv> dat werkte op dit moment toch nog niet zo goed onder linux? ( x server herstarten voor wisselen en alles )
<Snicksie> wat tegenwoordig meer en meer de gewoonte wordt, die spellen zwaarder maken
<Snicksie> nee, klopt inderdaad Piratelv ;)
<Snicksie> maar ubuntu zou ik toch niet gebruiken als gamestation...
<tiempjuuh> Jullie tips?
<tiempjuuh> en een desktop heb ik voor het gamen
<tiempjuuh> met 1 gig ram :/
<Piratelv> koop meer ram :) als er al ddr3 in kan heb je het zo
<Snicksie> das voorlopig nog helemaal niet nodig he Piratelv ;)
<tiempjuuh> Piratelv: da's het probleem
<tiempjuuh> er kan max. 2 gig in
<tiempjuuh> kwam ik achter
<Piratelv> ouch zelfde als mij dus xD
<Snicksie> ik zou in eerste instantie zeggen van: ok, voorlopig runt dit perfect... wanneer hij begint trager te gaan en dat niet komt door rotzooi, kun je alsnog later extra ram kopen
<Snicksie> ah, t gaat over de desktop ;)
<Snicksie> tja, ik heb ook een desktop met 2Gb, maar ik heb 'm thuis gewoon stilstaan...
<Snicksie> eigenlijk jammer, t was een vrij goed ding ;)
<tiempjuuh> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/736021/
<tiempjuuh> dat is die van system76
<Snicksie> tiempjuuh, als ik jou was zou ik toch een usb3.0 proberen te zoeken ;) daar kun je weer een aantal jaar mee vooruit
<tiempjuuh> voor onder de 500 euro?
<Snicksie> ofwel 500 ofwel 600 heb je een medion van de aldi voor... vrij goed ding ;)
<tiempjuuh> en overigens
<tiempjuuh> ik heb nog 3 licensies voor XP Pro liggen, 4 zelfs
<tiempjuuh> en eentje voor Vista XD
<tiempjuuh> oh, en eentje van 2000 Pro
<tiempjuuh> en eentje van XP Home
<tiempjuuh> èn eentje van 98
<Piratelv> 98 had al codes?
<Snicksie> XP heb ik ook voldoende licensies van, maar ondertussen zou ik die toch niet meer draaien... begint toch wat outdated en onveilig te worden..
<tiempjuuh> Piratelv: 95 al
<Snicksie> yeah, volgens mij wel Piratelv ;)
<tiempjuuh> alleen vanaf xp werden ze online gevalideerd
<tiempjuuh> eerst moest dat via de feun
<Snicksie> eventueel iets als deze tiempjuuh : http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/267938/asus-n73jn-ty114v.html#tab:info
<Snicksie> geen prijzen beschikbaar atm, maar mss dat ze nog wle te vinden zijn?
<Snicksie> http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/268199/msi-fx700.html#tab:info >> op t zicht ook vrij goed ;)
<Snicksie> deze ziet er ook niet verkeerd uit: http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/290276/dell-inspiron-15r-n5110-%28n00q1518nlnl%29.html#tab:info
<tiempjuuh> dat is jammer
<tiempjuuh> pa wil geen system76
<Snicksie> want? :)
<imkes60> wat is een system76?
<Piratelv> Dat is een linux computer bouwer.
<Snicksie> en waarom wil hij dat niet tiempjuuh ?
<Snicksie> vertrouwt hij het niet of is hij persoonlijk meer van de windowz?
<tiempjuuh> hij vertrouwt het niet
<tiempjuuh> 'ik wil geen pc uit verweggistan
<tiempjuuh> en hij wil dat er Windows op staat
<tiempjuuh> 'voor school
<tiempjuuh> ja paps, sorry, maar dat staat al op 2 pc's van me
<tiempjuuh> op mijn huidige klaptop win7 en op de desktop xp
<tiempjuuh> alleen geen vista maar dat wil je niet :P
<tiempjuuh> oké, de 7 is niet helemaal netjes gekocht, maar de xp is oem
<tiempjuuh> xp mediacenter
<tiempjuuh> mooi ding
<Snicksie> gewoon een dualboot he tiempjuuh ;)
<psilo23> xp mediacenter, mooi ding ? :o
<tiempjuuh> zeker
<psilo23> Kan je net zo goed dualboot XBMC doen :P
<tiempjuuh> neen
<psilo23> Wat kan je met xp mediacenter wat je niet met iets anders kan dan ?
<tiempjuuh> Windows games spelen
<tiempjuuh> dat kan ook met normale xp
<tiempjuuh> maar xp media zat erbij
<psilo23> jah okeej
<psilo23> Best jammer dat je voor gamen nog steeds windows nodig hebt, alleen dat zal denk ik niet heel lang meer duren als dat cloud gamen echt gaat doorbreken zoals velen zeggen ghehehe
<Snicksie> tja, op appels kun je ook sommige games spelen psilo23, maar ubuntu is inderdaad minder mainstream en dus minder games beschikbaar
<Piratelv> nouja gelukkig is er wine
<tiempjuuh> gelukkig :/
<tiempjuuh> Wine weerhoudt spelmakers ervan een native game uit te brengen
<tiempjuuh> omdat het 'toch wel aardig werkt met wine'
<Piratelv> wine is er ook voor mac. dus eigenlijk is dat BS.
<Snicksie> bwah, ik denk dat spelmakers gewoon geen moeite willen steken in niet-windows games...
<Piratelv> +1
<Snicksie> het is niet simpelweg zo dat je zegt: ok, hier is mijn code, compileer die maar es opnieuw in linux...
<Snicksie> helaas is het niet zo simpel ;)
<Snicksie> genoeg win-only libraries die de companies ervan weerhouden om een linux-versie te launchen
<Snicksie> en verder: als mensen geen windows willen, zouden ze dan wel willen betalen voor spellen? want dat is dan natuurlijk ook duur...
<Snicksie> kan goed zijn dat ze vermoeden dat die mensen geen geld willen steken in hun computer omdat ze ubuntu draaien ;)
<psilo23> achjah, straks met cloud gamen is dat gezever over games over
<psilo23> dan kan je gewoon games overal op spelen
<Snicksie> ik heb ook de vraag gekregen: 'vind je het niet zonde dat je een appel hebt en dat je dan toch daar ubuntu op draait?'
<Snicksie> bwah, cloud vind ik maar wat gevaarlijks ;p
<Piratelv> ja dat kan al me oni ow wacht niet want online is mac & windows olny
<psilo23> waarom cloud gamen gevaarlijk ?
<psilo23> ??
<psilo23> Waarom zou cloud gamen gevaarlijk zijn.... ?
<Piratelv> nou het kan kan gebeuren dat je sommige mensen je score's spoofen
<psilo23> Met cloud gamen ? :D
<psilo23> lol
<Snicksie> bwah, iedereen kan zomaar aan je gegevens, alles wat je opslaagt is online beschikbaar, de services die clouds aanbieden hebben gewoon al jouw gegevens en daar ben ik niet zo'n fan van ;)
<Snicksie> die gegevens zijn toevallig van mij en niet van hen ^^
<JanC> Snicksie: bij games waarbij je zelf kan bepalen hoeveel je betaalt betalen linux-gebruikers over het algemeen meer dan Windows- & Apple-gebruikers...
<JanC> en als je on-line gamet maakt het niet uit of dat via cloud-tech is of niet, ze kunnen altijd je gegevens i.v.m. dat game misbruiken natuurlijk
<JanC> al heb ik ook liever dat zo'n firma dat niet combineert met andere zooi dan  ;)
<Petrov> iemand een idee wat dit wil zeggen? exportfs: scandir /etc/exports.d: Not a directory
<Snicksie> JanC, ik denk persoonlijk dat het 'over het algemeen' weinig zegt... Ik gebruik op het moment 3 besturingssystemen... onder welke categorie zou ik vallen? :p
<MonkeyDust>  /etc/exports is voor nfs verbindingen
<MonkeyDust> Petrov: ben je een lokaal netwerk aan het opzetten?
<Petrov> MonkeyDust: Ja
<Petrov> MonkeyDust: vroeger werkte het, maar sinds de update naar 10.11 loopt er veel mis
<MonkeyDust> ok, doe eens /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel blah  restart
<MonkeyDust> ik weet de juiste lijn niet meer
<Petrov> exportfs: scandir /etc/exports.d: Not a directory krijg ik terug
<Petrov> /etc/initd.d/nfs-kernel-server
<MonkeyDust> mss moet je de nfs kernel opnieuw installeren?
<MonkeyDust> geraak je met ssh aan je remote pc?
<Petrov> jup jup
<MonkeyDust> wat staat er in /etc/exports?
<MonkeyDust> op de remote
<MonkeyDust> staat je lokale pc erbij?
<Petrov> MonkeyDust:  /media/Data 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0(rw,sync,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash,insecure)
<MonkeyDust> het ip adres van je lokale pc moet erbij staan
<Petrov> MonkeyDust: wil 192.168.1.0 niet zeggen alle computer van dit netwerk?
<MonkeyDust> zet dit er eens bij : /home/your_user [lokaal ip adres] (rw)
<MonkeyDust> en dan de nfs kernel (her)starten
<MonkeyDust> staat nfs in je lokale /etc/init.d/ ?
<Petrov> op die nfs-server staat er niks in
<Petrov> /etc/init.d is leeg
<MonkeyDust> klinkt niet goed
<Petrov> MonkeyDust: sorry, /etc/exports.d is leeg
<Petrov> MonkeyDust: bij /etc/init.d staat nfs-kernel-server
<MonkeyDust> kun je die niet starten?
<MonkeyDust> met sudo ervoor
<MonkeyDust> zou kunnen dat dat met 'service' moet
<MonkeyDust> brb
<Petrov> MonkeyDust: krijg ik dit te zien: http://paste.ubuntu.com/736140/
<studyurnme> is  /etc/exports.d een bestand of een dir
<Petrov> studyurnme:  -bash: cd: /etc/exports.d: Is geen map
<studyurnme> een lege file dus? weggooien en als dir aanmaken
<studyurnme> is overigens maar een waarschuwing, geen error
<studyurnme> want de daemon start wel op
<Petrov> studyurnme: oké, fixed THX !
<Petrov> Die nieuwe ubuntu is toch dat niet, alle films op deze computer speelt hij in het groen af :p
<JanC> Petrov: dat klinkt als een driver issue met XVideo
<Petrov> JanC: jup, is ook de enigste computer met een graka :d
<JanC> Petrov: welke?
<JanC> maakt overigens weinig uit of het een losse kaart of onboard is, meer welke GPU
<Petrov> JanC: MSI NX8600GTS-T2D256E-HD-OC
<JanC> da's nvidia, gok ik?
<Petrov> JanC: klopt
<JanC> open source driver (nouveau) of closed source driver?
<Petrov> JanC: momenteel geen driver
<JanC> eh
<JanC> zonder driver geen beeld  ;-)
<JanC> maar als je niks extra geïnstalleerd hebt is het vermoedelijk nouveau dus
<JanC> en de open sourc driver voor nvidia is nog erg "vers", aangezien ze die zonder hulp van nvidia moeten maken... (enkel reverse engineering dus)
<Petrov> JanC: gevonden: stuurprogramma voor nouveau-weergave (experimenteel) is geïnstaleerd
<Petrov> firmware for nvidia graphics card niet
<JanC> ah
<JanC> hm
<JanC> ik dacht dat nouveau zelf een firmware kon bouwen tegenwoordig...
<JanC> maar misschien niet als het de exacte GPU niet herkent (of niet correct dan...)
<JanC> maar ik ben geen nvidia specialist (aangezien ze absoluut niet meewerken koop ik geen nvidia...)
<Petrov> JanC: ATI dus
<JanC> en intel IGP's natuurlijk
<JanC> als je geen gamer bent is dat allemaal goed genoeg  ;)
<Petrov> JanC: ik ben geen gamer
<Petrov> soms fifa 2012
<Petrov> :d
 * JanC speelt soms patience
<JanC> of Mijnenvegen
<JanC> of zo nog een paar "games"
<Petrov> :p
<JanC> en ik heb niet eens mijn "Minesweeper Consultant & Solitaire Expert" (aka "MCSE")   ;)
<MonkeyDust> MCSE = Most Common System Errors
<Petrov> :p
<MonkeyDust> hoewel die consultant en expert ook niet slecht is :p
<ikkesiam> hallo?
<JanC> hallo ikkesiam
<ikkesiam> hay janc
<ikkesiam> kan ik hier een vraag stellen of moet ik dan ergens anders heen ?
<JanC> ikkesiam: voor vragen over Ubuntu is dit het beste kanaal
<ikkesiam> mooi
<JanC> en sorry als antwoorden met vertraging komen, de meesten hier kijken tussendoor even in het kanaal terwijl ze ook andere zaken bezig zijn  ☺
<ikkesiam> ik heb ubuntu 11.10 draaien  en heb eerder alles kunnen delen over mijn thuis netwerk.
<ikkesiam> maar ik heb mijn computerhok verbouwd en krijg nu niets meet gedeeld
<ikkesiam> heb samba al opnieuw ingesteld maar noppes
<ikkesiam> als ik nu mappen probeer te delen  en daarna opnieuw opstart is het delen weer uitgevinkt
<ikkesiam> ik kan dus tussen ubuntu en window niets meer delen
<ikkesiam> maar ook niet ubuntu naar ubuntu
<ikkesiam> wie o wie kan er een tip van de sluier voor mij oplichten
<JanC> ikkesiam: werkt het delen wel voor je opnieuw opstart?
<ikkesiam> nee maar in" bestanden delen " blijft het delen wel aangevinkt staan.
<JanC> ikkesiam: en is samba geïnstalleerd & gestart?
<JanC> (normaal gebeurt dat automatisch dacht ik?)
<ikkesiam> ja samba draaid en is dus geinstaleerd
<ikkesiam> eerst dacht ik dat het lag aan dat ik een nieuwe ip heb gekregen, en heb dus samba opnieuw ingesteld .Maar ik kan dus helemaal niets meer delen. Ook niet tussen ubuntu computers.
<JanC> hm, geen firewall geïnstalleerd?  ☺
<ikkesiam> nee niets in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> zijn alle computers in hetzelfde netwerk?
<JanC> anyway, ik moet er even vandoor, misschien kan iemand anders je helpen...
<ikkesiam> ik zal hem in windos eens uitzetten, maar dat moet tussen ubuntu comps niets uitmaken
<ikkesiam> ja oke bedankt janc
<JanC> hm, overal dezelfde workgroup gebruikt?
<ikkesiam> en ja monkeydust
<JanC> maar goed, dat verklaart niet dat je settings verdwijnen
<ikkesiam> neee dacht ik ook
<JanC> misschien ook eens kijken naar waar die settings opgeslagen worden, of die map geen verkeerde permissies heeft of zo
<ikkesiam> ja oke ik ga nog eens ff graven en hoop wat te vinden
<JanC> permissies map/bestand(en)
<ikkesiam> thanks
<JanC> waar je GUI-aangepaste settings opgeslagen worden
<imkes60> hebben jullie wel eens gehad dat elke keer wanneer je een mp3 of filmpje afspeelt en je gaat eruit met alt-tab (bijvoorbeeld) dat ubuntu (11.04) dan crashed en je opnieuw in kan gaan loggen?
<ikkesiam> ik ga der vandoor om nog ff te klooien
<ikkesiam> laters en bedankt mensen
<imkes60mm> (dan wel een menu optie selecteert)
<JanC> imkes60mm: nooit gezien voor zover ik me kan herinneren; heb je ook geprobeerd met 11.10 (vb. live-cd/usb)?
<JanC> nu ja, Alt-Tab misschien bij erg vroege 11.04
<JanC> Compiz/Unity was toen erg onstabiel
<imkes60> ik denk dat deze versie van ubuntu van augustus was
<imkes60> het is ook specifiek voor de movie player
<JanC> imkes60: zou een bug in de grafische driver kunnen zijn dan
<imkes60> hoe kom je daar achter?
<JanC> staat er geen melding in dmesg of zo na die crash?
<JanC> of syslogN
<JanC> of syslog?
<imkes60> nog niet gekeken..
<imkes60> waar staan die?
<JanC> imkes60: er is een GUI programma om logs te bekijken ("Logboekweergave" o.i.d.)
<JanC> dmesg kan je ook zien met het commando 'dmesg' in een terminal
<JanC> verder staan logs over het algemeen in /var/log/
<imkes60> de dmesg heb ik inderdaad gevonden
<imkes60> ik zal even in de logging kijken
<glenn> hi
<glda19> hi
<imkes60> hoi =)
<glda19> hoe kan ik een directory delen op een externe hd via samba
<imkes60> sorry daar kan ik je niet echt mee helpen, maar misschien komt er zo weer iemand terug die het wel weet
<glda19> imkes60, is niks
<JanC> Jane Silber, de CEO van Canonical, spreekt momenteel in #ubuntu-classroom over haar carrière in de technologie-industrie en zo
<JanC> (voor wie geïnteresseerd is)
<glda19> wie gebruikt er samba
<viezerd> is dat een poll vraag ? :P
<glda19> wil samba instellen om een directory te delen
<Soepstengel> Is het mogelijk om sshd te starten nadat openvpn verbonden is? De ssh daemon moet alleen luisteren op het ip adres van de ovpn network interface (static ip), en daardoor faalt de daemon om te starten tijdens boot omdat openvpn nog niet verbonden is.
<viezerd> Soepstengel: een quick en dirty hack is om in (bijvoorbeeld) zoiets in je cronjob op te nemen: @reboot sleep 60 && /etc/init.d/ssh start
<viezerd> dan na elke reboot voert hij uit, 60 seconden wachten en dan ssh start
<OerHeks> ehm, niet /etc/init.d/sshd start ?
<viezerd> ook prima :P
<glda19> wie heeft er direcotries gedeeld bij samba en windows
<viezerd> tis een voorbeeld
<OerHeks> glda19, wat voor partitie op je ext hdd wil je delen ? ext3/4 ?
<Soepstengel> thx viezerd, ga het zo uitproberen.
<glda19> OerHeks, nfts
<glda19> OerHeks, de bestands ideling heeft er niks mee te zien
<OerHeks> zeker wel, ntfs is heeft geen users/groepen, dus je zal die hele hdd/folder moeten sharen
<OerHeks> dit is een voorbeeld > http://superuser.com/questions/230388/sharing-an-external-hard-drive-in-ubuntu-using-samba
<glda19> OerHeks, werkt dit vb
<OerHeks> via virtualbox ? dat denk ik niet in virtualbox OSE
<OerHeks> handig om dat gelijk te melden, vind je niet ?
<glda19> OerHeks, werk jij met samba
<OerHeks> glda19, nee, niet nodig.
<glda19> dan kun je niet helpen he
<OerHeks> ow prima, zoek maar uit dan.
<JanC> Soepstengel: heeft OpenVPN geen faciliteiten daarvoor?  (al zou je natuurlijk ook gewoon ssh als "VPN" kunnen gebruiken...)
<JanC> in SSH kan je bijvoorbeeld instellen dat na het inloggen bepaalde zaken gestart worden, ik veronderstel dat dat met OpenVPN ook kan
<JanC> desnoods via PAM
<K-4U> Is er een mogelijkheid om in Ubuntu 11.04 de Subversion server te updaten naar 1.7?
<trijntje> heeft iemand hier ervaring met het zelf hosten van een torrent tracker? Ik kan er op internet weinig over vinden in combinatie met ubuntu
<JanC> trijntje: hangt nogal sterk af van wat voor soort tracker je wil, maar de standaard bittorrent/bittornado software kan dat...
<JanC> er zijn ook trackers die op tracker performance focussen
<OerHeks> http://www.ehow.com/how_7221140_create-torrent-ubuntu.html moet wel werken
<JanC> OerHeks: dat is niet voor het runnen van een tracker
<OerHeks> ow sjorrie, ik dacht het maken van een torrent en live houden.
<trijntje> JanC: ik zoek een vrij simpele voor de commandline die gewoon werkt, en die misschien een paar simpele statestieken kan laten zien
<trijntje> ik zal bittornado eens bekijken
<JanC> de standaard apps zijn grotendeels CLI
<trijntje> dat scheelt
<JanC> bittornado is een soort verbeterde versie van de originele Python versie
<JanC> er is ook https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_tracker_software  ;)
<JanC> en blijkbaar staat de originele daar niet eens meer bij
<trijntje> JanC: die had ik gezien, maar de meeste kon ik niet vinden in ubuntu
<JanC> trijntje: zowel de originele bittorrent als bittornado hebben het 'bttrack' commando
<glda19> wie gebruikt er samba
<JanC> nu is dat waarschijnlijk wel niet de meest robuste tracker...
<JanC> of meest performance-ideale
<trijntje> JanC: ik zal nog wat meer lezen, ik vond het al raar dat ik niks voor ubuntu kon vinden
 * OerHeks gebruikt samba
<OerHeks> jij ook glda19 ?
<glda19> probeer het in te stellen
<glda19> maar lukt neit
<glda19> error op vista
<trijntje> glda19: welke error?
<OerHeks> hoe komt dat, door vb ?
<OerHeks> je moet wel alle belangrijke details geven. en ikonia heeft je prima documentatie gegeven.
<glda19> geen toegang tot \\ubuntu\muziek
<JanC> trijntje: veel webapps hebben geen ubuntu packages (veel webapps zijn niet echt distro-vriendelijk...)
<trijntje> JanC: hoe dat zo? Zijn er geen mensen die dat willen packagen?
<JanC> de meeste webapps zijn moeilijk te packagen, moeilijk te upgraden, en/of hebben elke week een security upgrade nodig  :P
<JanC> vaak kan je ook niet een systeembrede insatllatie (her)gebruiken voor verschillende sites...
<JanC> etc.
<hansw> JanC, idd, systeembreed zijn er maar een paar van
<JanC> hansw: de meestgebruikte kunnen het wel  ;)
<JanC> al heb je ook dan nog vaak problemen met versies natuurlijk
<hansw> ja, vooral met incompatible versies
<trijntje> hm nouja, er is vast wel wat te vinden :P
<JanC> in theorie is drupal5 + drupal6 + django1.1 + django1.2 + django1.3 + ... allemaal naast elkaar mogelijk natuurlijk
<hansw> je kunt zelfs prima een base hebben die allerlei verschillende drupal instances naast elkaar draaien, onder hun eigen apache
<hansw> of andere webserver
<the^user> goeden avond
<the^user> de hd van mijn nichtje zit met virusjes, ik heb hem gekoppeld aan ubuntu maar ik krijg hem maar niet geformateerd hij geeft aan volume bezet, weet iemand een goede oplossing omdeze schijf toch te kunnen formateren,
<OerHeks> hoi the^user dit is correct. je kan een gemounte partitie/hdd niet formatteren, hij is 'in gebruik'
<OerHeks> unmount deze en je kan met Gparted wel de MBR en partities veranderen/wissen
<the^user> hmm
<the^user> maar als ik hem unmount ziet ubuntu hem toch niet meer
<OerHeks> klopt, hij ziet geen gekoppeld partitie, dus je bent dan vrij om deze te verwijderen.
<OerHeks> unmount kan ook in gparted zelf, dacht ik
<the^user> ff gparted installeren
<the^user> is gelukt OerHeks
<the^user> thnx
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<the^user> dat is ookn weer opgelost en de foto,s gered
<OerHeks> ai fotoś zijn onvervangbaar idd
<the^user> juiswt
<the^user> zij ook weer blij
<OerHeks> ik zal een goed woordje voor je doen bij Sint, ik beloof niks :P
<the^user> hoopt stiekem op een ipad2 en iuphoon 4 s
<the^user> ik ga die hd der maar eens uit trekken
<the^user> latertjes\
<OerHeks> :-)
<the^user> en nog bedankt oertje\
<OerHeks> de bug schijnt gefixed te zijn > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement
<szal> geen voor Natty?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag ..
#ubuntu-nl 2011-11-13
<OerHeks> zelf compileren denk ik, v.a. oneiric 11.10
<trijntje> ik probeer ruimte vrij te maken op /boot dus ik heb een paar kernels in synaptic verwijderd, maar er is geen ruimte op /boot vrijgekomen, hoe kan dat?
<trijntje> ow wacht, dat waren alleen de headers, ik heb nu ook de *image verwijderd, nu is er wel ruimte vrij
<Petrov> hoi
<Piratelv> Goedeavond Petrov
<Petrov> Piratelv: hoi, ik heb een vraagje ivm een statisch ip adres.
<Piratelv> Ga je gang. Er zijn hier genoeg die er iets van weten.
<Petrov> Piratelv: Dit is mijn config. bestandje http://paste.ubuntu.com/737463/
<Petrov> Piratelv: op de vorige ubuntu werkte het perfect. In de versie 11.10 kan ik niet meer surfen. pingen naar 8.8.8.8 lukt dan terug.
<Piratelv> Betreft dit een server of desktop?
<Petrov> beide
<MonkeyDust> Petrov: heb je het netwerk herstart?
<Petrov> MonkeyDust: jup, zelfs een restart van de server
<Petrov> of desktop
<MonkeyDust> met service of init.d?
<Petrov> altijd met init.d
<Petrov> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<MonkeyDust> en geen errors?
<OerHeks> Petrov, welke nameserver staat er in /etc/resolv.conf  ?
<OerHeks> http://www.ihavetheknowledge.nl/Linux/Distributions/Ubuntu/Geef-Ubuntu-Server-een-statisch-IP
<Petrov> OerHeks: die is leeg resolv.conf (moet dan iets nieuws zijn de nieuwe versie)
<hansw> Petrov, in je interfaces kun je ook gelijk een nameserver opgeven
<hansw> nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<hansw> Lösung:
<hansw> In /etc/network/interfaces folgendes eintragen:
<hansw> dns-nameservers xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<Petrov> hansw: opgelost resolv.conf stond er alleen maar generated by networkmanager
<Petrov> Sinds die update naar de nieuwe versie heb ik allemaal kleine probleempjes die ik vroeger niet had
<mike25896> hello
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-05
<idefix> hallo, er zit een error in mail Evolution mail
<idefix> het programma zegt in bold dat er een boel mails in mijn inbox zitten
<idefix> maar als ik erop klik zie ik niks
<idefix> en als ik op properties klik zegt 'ie "The reported error was "Cannot create folder 'Inbox': File exists".
<Evdb_> Hello
<Evdb_> Kan iemand mij het commando test uitleggen? Snap de manpages niet zo goed...
<Evdb_> :/
<nikki_> hallo
<Guest41279> is er een risk game voor ubuntu ?
<Guest41279> met een betere uiterlijk dan ksirk
<Guest41279> ?
<mcvries> Goedemiddag
<nicky> is er iemmand hier ?
<inktvis75> jazeker
<mcvries> ja hoor, maar het is wat rustig
<nicky> kan een van jullie mij dan helpen
<mcvries> laat eens horen
<nicky> ik wil namelijk een risk game maar geen ksrik..
<mcvries> owww
<mcvries> spelletjes ben ik niet zo in thuis
<nicky> ksirk*
<mcvries> je draait op ubuntu?
<nicky> ik heb deze command ingevoerd en krijg deze melding
<nicky> sudonickywubben@NRoos:~$ sudo apt-get java -jar Risk.jar [sudo] password for nickywubben:  E: Commandoregel-optie 'j' [van -jar] is onbekend. nickywubben@NRoos:~$
<nicky> ja ik draai op ubuntu
<RawChid> Wat probeer je te bereiken nicky?
<mcvries> sudo apt-get java -jat?
<mcvries> r
<RawChid> Dat commando gaat sowieso niet werken namelijk
<mcvries> precies
<nicky> ik wil een leuke risk game..
<RawChid> Misschien kun je in het softwarecentrum even zoeken op risk
<inktvis75> begin in ieder geval je zoektocht met naar de website webupd8.org
<mcvries> dan zie je alleen die hij net zei
<RawChid> Weet je het softwarecentrum te vinden?
<inktvis75> daar vind je een repo voor oracle java
<nicky> ja dat is het probleem daar vind ik niets leuks.
<inktvis75> en dan installeer je zoals beschreven staat op webupd8.org eerst java
<inktvis75> en dan kun je met java -jar Risk.jar de boel aan de gang krijgen
<nicky> dus ik moet naar webupd8.org
<RawChid> Heb je3 risk.jar gedownload en die wil je uitvoeren?
<inktvis75> ja daarmee beginnen
<nicky> oke ik ben daar nu
<inktvis75> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<inktvis75> instructies volgen
<mcvries> ah
<inktvis75> blijft jammer dat je de oracle java moet hebben voor 90% vd java apps
<mcvries> ja das waar, maar als je het 1 keer hebt draaien werkt het wel prima eigenlijk
<mcvries> welke distro/release gebruik jij inktvis75?
<inktvis75> op m'n desktop gebruik ik precise
<inktvis75> op servers afwisselend suse en redhat
<mcvries> ik draai 12.10, afgelopen vier weken met unity en nu de komende 4 weken met gnomeshell
<mcvries> eens kijken of ik er mee kan werken
<mcvries> heb twee suse servers gehad
<inktvis75> ik heb de voorkeur voor unity, grote nadeel van gnomeshell is multimonitor support, daar krijg je een hele grote muisarm van
<inktvis75> en de quicklists van unity zijn superhandig
<mcvries> ik heb twee monitoren, de ene van de laptop en een externe, das mijn hoofdscherm
<inktvis75> om nog maar te zwijgen van een klik op de openstaande app in de dash balk
<mcvries> maar ik vind het wel prettig werken, laptop  us meer een "parkeer" scherm
<inktvis75> als je switched van desktop in gnomeshell of apps moet verplaatsen vind ik dat persoonlijk in multimonitor setup (lees beamers enzo) een drama
<mcvries> ja, ik heb een extensie voor een dock aan de rechterkant van het scherm er bij gezet
<inktvis75> wat ik  aan suse vooral prettig vind is susestudio.com om appliances te bouwen
<mcvries> maar ik draai ook nog een windows back in virtual box
<inktvis75> wb nicky
 * inktvis75 too
<mcvries> en die is veel soepeler onder gnome dan unity
<nicky> dankje
<nicky> ik moet nu java-7-oracle downloaden ?
<inktvis75> mcvries: heb ik nog niets van gemerkt
<inktvis75> idd nicky
<inktvis75> let op, niet versie 8 :)
<nicky> heb je een link waar de download staat ?
<inktvis75> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<mcvries> inktvis75 : switchen naar andere applicaties en de scherm opbouw, liep onder unity minder lekker
<inktvis75> <reclame> http://www.ubuntuparty.nl/node/522 </reclame>
<mcvries> inktvis75 en ik mis de zoek functie van unity en de lenses wel een beetje, maar na een week of 4 maak ik de score wel op
<inktvis75> mcvries: ik werk wel met de laatste versie van virtualbox + tools, dat wil nog wel eens uitmaken
<mcvries> jammer, gouda is wel erg uit de buurt
<mcvries> ik heb de versie uit de ubuntu repositories
<inktvis75> mcvries: probeer die eens van virtualbox.org
<inktvis75> mcvries: is op een zaterdag, dus das toch wel te doen ;)
<mcvries> zal ik binnenkort doen
<mcvries> ik zit nu te werken, kanhem even niet missen
<mcvries> ik draai alles op linux, desnoods onder wine, maar outlook lukt nog niet en evolution wil geen mail meer versturen groeter dan 16 KB
<mcvries> brb
<inktvis75> mcvries: gebruik thunderbird, zit hele goede sendit / ubuntu one integratie in, zeker voor grote bestanden
<mcvries> icm met exchange?
<mcvries> voor mijn imap gebruik ik thunderbird, maar intern draaien we exchange
<mcvries> (kwas nie helemaal duidelijk, sorry)
<inktvis75> exchange doet ook imap, en calendar/todo/addr book integratie is er met een plugin
<mcvries_> weer terug
<inktvis75> wb
<Zjoepke> Ik heb Ubuntu geinstalleerd naast windows 7 maar wel op een andere schijf F als ik de pc opstart dan kan ik kiezen tussen windows en Ubuntu, echter ubuntu start niet op. hij meldt een verkeerd path wat kan ik doen om dit op te loassen
<lg188> Hallo, ik heb eventjes een probleem met router en server. Mijn router heeft dhcp maar men server blijft de hele tijd switchen van IP-adress
<lg188> dus ik denk ik wet dhcp af en zet een vast ip.
<lg188> zet*
<lg188> maar dan accepteert men router die IP niet meer
<OerHeks> IP buiten de DHCP range nemen, dhcp 1-200 en je servert op 201 o.i.d.
<lg188> oid?
<OerHeks> of iets dergelijks
<lg188> is dhcp-pool ook mogelijk?
<OerHeks> sommige routers hebben virtual server, daar in gooien, of aan je mac een vast ip hangen in je router.
<lg188> en router is helemaal niet instelbaar.. portforwards en dat is het. //belgacom
<lg188> dus zal de eerste proberen
<OerHeks> dan blijft alleen de 1e over idd.
<lg188> en ik kan networking service niet rebooten
<lg188> stop zegt di unknown instance
<lg188> die*
<OerHeks> Dan doe je iets fout zoals , ipv .
<lg188> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335358
<lg188> dat heb ik nu
<lg188> mssauto weglaten?
<lg188> mss auto*
<lg188> i ben echt echt als het aankomt op zo'n dingen
<lg188> ik*
<OerHeks> "iface eth0 inet static"
<OerHeks> denk ik
<lg188> ok zal proberen
<lg188> en mss zerkt het
<lg188> werkt*
<JasperCoenraats> is er iemand die weet waarom mijn chatzilla geen "beep" geeft als ik gepingd wordt, of hoe je dat anders dan bij de ChatZilla instellingen instelt?
<lg188> back en dat was het niet...
<JasperCoenraats> file url's staan er nu
<JasperCoenraats> met een wav
<JasperCoenraats> was eerder "beep"
<OerHeks> chatzille > global settings > [tab] global > bijna onderaan de lijst ?
<OerHeks> via plaatje >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8156957&postcount=2
<JasperCoenraats> die zijn in orde
<JasperCoenraats> en dat zijn ze al langer, alles en nog wat geprobeerd
<JasperCoenraats> niets helpt
<OerHeks> "stalk list" is de lijst met woorden die gebeept moeten worden, zie 3.4 >> http://chatzilla.hacksrus.com/faq/#stalk
<lg188> OerHeks: is de network lijn wel juist?
<OerHeks> goeie vraag ..
<JasperCoenraats> is on
<JasperCoenraats> OerHeks: kun je eens pingen?
<OerHeks> JasperCoenraats
<JasperCoenraats> geen geluid
<lg188> hoe herstart ik men interfaces ?
<lg188> sudo service networking restart gwn?
<OerHeks> jups
<inktvis75> als je het helemaal goed wil doen: restart networking
<inktvis75> service command is er nog voor legacy scripts
<OerHeks> het is wel de ubuntu-manier, dacht ik.
<inktvis75> nop, ubuntu gebruikt upstart
<inktvis75> upstart kent het start/stop/restart commando
<inktvis75> service werkt wel, maar das puur vanwege compat redenen
<JasperCoenraats> OerHeks: kun je nog eens pingen
<inktvis75> en dan heb je ook nog natuurlijk het status commando
<JasperCoenraats> neem aan dat copy messages on moet staan?
<inktvis75> try: status networking
<OerHeks> "sudo service networking restart" ipv "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<OerHeks> JasperCoenraats ?
<JasperCoenraats> nope
<inktvis75> beide methodes zijn al oud... je raakt op leeftijd OerHeks :PPP
<inktvis75> beide depricated
<JasperCoenraats> heb m nu off gezet
<OerHeks> echt, inktvis75 ?? ik weet niet beter :(
<JasperCoenraats> once again, please, OerHeks
<inktvis75> OerHeks, is ook lastig: je hebt systemd, upstart en dan nog de oude SysV meth ( waar het service script van komt )
<OerHeks> JasperCoenraats
<JasperCoenraats> ok. Doet dus structureel niets
<JasperCoenraats> dank
<OerHeks> :-)
<inktvis75> JasperCoenraats, wat probeer je te bereiken ?
<OerHeks> geluid bij zijn naam, in chatzilla
<JasperCoenraats> al mijn geluid doet het perfect, maar hoor niet in CZ dat ik gepingd word
<JasperCoenraats> heb nu de URL bestandsnaam in de instellingen staan
<inktvis75> ik ken chatzilla niet, gebruik meestal xchat of irssi
<JasperCoenraats> heb een vijnkje aangezet ivm copy important mess
<JasperCoenraats> kan iemand nog eens pingen?
<JasperCoenraats> xchat beept trouwens ook niet met geluid
<JasperCoenraats> geeft alleen een mededeling
<JasperCoenraats> bepaald niet handig als je TV kijkt maat gewaarschuwd wilt kunnen worden via IRC
<inktvis75> xchat kun je eenvoudig wel geluid laten geven
<JasperCoenraats> snap ik ergen wel, alleen waarom jarenlang in CZ ook, en vanaf de overstap enkele maanden geleden naar Ubuntu niet?
<JasperCoenraats> In windows echt beter????
<JasperCoenraats> (cinisch)
 * JasperCoenraats wordt sowieso cinisch hiervan
<lg188_> OerHeks: het probleem was een spelfout =.=
<lg188_> Opgelost nu
<lg188_> bedankt :)
<khildin_> btw inktvis75 - je hebt mail... :)
<OerHeks> welke fout?
<OerHeks> ik zag niks vreemds ...
<lg188_> adress moest address zijn
<khildin_> facepalm... :P
<inktvis75> khildin_, ik heb wel ideeen :)
<khildin_> cool....
<khildin_> tell me... :)
<lg188> vond ik ook
<khildin_> doe maar even private
<OerHeks> ah address .. ik zou dat ook niet zien :(
<lg188> oh lol, die experimentele ircd is nog aan het runnen
<inktvis75> <reclame> http://www.ubuntuparty.nl/node/522 </reclame>
<lg188> kent iemand een package voor epub files in een terminal te lezen?
<Maikel> waarom wil je dat?
<Maikel> convert het dan naar txt
<lg188> mh structuur enzo, denk ik
<lg188> ik kan evengoed calibre isntaleren en met x11 tunnelen
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-06
<inktvis75> <reclame> http://www.ubuntuparty.nl/node/522 </reclame>
<inktvis75> <reclame> http://www.ubuntuparty.nl/node/522 </reclame>
<khildin> ik heb je reclame ook nog even op LinkedIn en facebook gespammed... :)
<inktvis75> nice !
<khildin> nu ik toch bezig ben ook maar op G+ ;)
<inktvis75> maak er een event van op G+
<inktvis75> en nodig je contacten uit :)
<khildin> en vervolgens zelf er niet bij kunnen zijn... :-/
<inktvis75> grin
<pjotter> hallo allemaal
<pjotter> Een vraag: Ik heb een nieuwe modem geïnstalleerd. Internet en telefonie werken prima. Alleen als Ubuntu nieuwe updates wil ophalen, loopt het vast. Voor de zekerheid heb ik toen de oude modem aangehangen waarna de updates weer prima gingen. Is er nog iets dat ik moet instellen in mijn modem/ubuntu om de updates goed te laten werken?
<pjotter> hallo JanC
<pjotter> Ik had een vraagje over Ubuntu met een nieuwe modem
<pjotter> Misschien moet ik de vraag even herhalen?
<inktvis75> hi pjotter, ff je vraag lezen :)
<inktvis75> pjotter hoe haal je de updates binnen ?
<Maikel> apt-get upgrade?
<Maikel> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<inktvis75> als z'n internet goed werkt ... dan gaat het in ieder geval niet om proxy instellingen ofzo
<Maikel> ah ja
<pjotter> Ik snap het ook niet zo
<inktvis75> pjotter: doe je de updates ophalen in een shell zoals Maikel beschrijft, of grafisch ?
<pjotter> Het enige dat er nu anders is, is dat ik een nieuwe modem heb. Installatie ging goed. Geen fouten. Internet doet het. Bellen doet het. Alleen wanneer ie de ubuntu update server wil benaderen hangt ie.
<pjotter> Ik het het grafisch en via apt-get update gedaan.
<inktvis75> pjotter: beide met t zelfde resultaat, nl time-outs ?
<pjotter> ja
<inktvis75> en als je met je browser iets download, hoe gaat het dan ?
<inktvis75> bijv. een iso
<pjotter> Grarfisch kan ik dat niet goed zien... maar ik vermoed dat het wel een time out is. Hij bljift de hele tijd hangen en klapt er dan uit met een melding dat de server onbereikbaar is en dat ik mijn internetverbinding moet controleren.
<pjotter> Ik neem aan dat dat ook wel werkt. Maar dan zal ik weer even de nieuwe modem eraan moeten hangen.
<pjotter> Youtube fimplejs kijken werkt bijvoorbeeld ook prima.
<inktvis75> ja dat zal wel lukken, gaat mij even om een wat groter bestand
<pjotter> Ik zal de modems nog eens verwisselen en eens kijken. brb.
<inktvis75> wacht ff
<inktvis75> ik heb ook time outs nu :)
<StefandeVries> Het kan ook zijn dat de updateservers offline zjjn.
<inktvis75> nl.archive.ubuntu.com lijkt er uit te liggen
<inktvis75> arme pjotter :)
<StefandeVries> Dan wachten we op betere tijden.
<StefandeVries> Of we kiezen een andete  server.
<inktvis75> redundancy methodes bij apt zijn niet geweldig
<inktvis75> yum doet dat wel mooi, ook als de verbinding halverwege de downloads te traag blijkt enzo
<yellabs-r2> c
<pjotter> ha mensen
<yellabs-r2> pjotter
<yellabs-r2> piet ?
<pjotter> Ben al iets wijzer
<pjotter> nee
<pjotter> :D
<yellabs-r2> ah
<yellabs-r2> :P
<pjotter> Zou het kunnen dat update probeert om via ipv6 te updaten?
<pjotter> In de foutmelding die ik krijg, zie ik volgens mij een ipv6 adres
<yellabs-r2> kan
<pjotter> terwijl die bij mijn oude modem gewoon een ipv4 adres was
<yellabs-r2> bij netwerk kun je ip6 toch uitzetten ?
<pjotter> In Ubuntu of in mijn modem?
<yellabs-r2> ubuntu
<yellabs-r2> netwerk beheer
<pjotter> eens kijken...
<pjotter> Ik heb eigenlijk Xubuntu... maar dat maakt niet veel uit, toch?
<inktvis75> pjotter: de nl repos van ubuntu liggen plat
<yellabs-r2> oh, aha , het antwoord
<pjotter> wat, nu?
<yellabs-r2> neem main server
<yellabs-r2> ?
<inktvis75> ze lijken nu terug online te komen
<pjotter> Het gekke is dat ik met mijn oude modem geen nkel probleem had. Daar kon de updates gewoon downloaden en installeren.
<inktvis75> ok, ik kan weer terug downloaden
<yellabs-r2> succes
<yellabs-r2> !
<pjotter1> ben ik er nog?
<pjotter1> ok... ik heb ipv6 op 'negeren' gezet. Stond op automatisch
<pjotter1> en hops! Nu doet ie het wel
<pjotter1> :) owkeeeejjj
<inktvis75> zouden de nl repos nog niet ipv6 ready zijn ?
<pjotter1> Geen flauw idee. Maar ik gebruik toch nog geen ipv6. Dus die kan ik nog wel een tijdje uitlaten.
<inktvis75> nop nog geen ipv6
<inktvis75> maar desnietaltemin lagen ze er ook ff uit
<inktvis75> (weet niet hoelang)
<pjotter1> ok
<pjotter1> In ieder geval: Bedankt voor het meedenken allemaal!
<inktvis75> <reclame> http://www.ubuntuparty.nl/node/522 </reclame>
<StefandeVries> Zeg people.
<StefandeVries> Doe eens actief.
<RawChid> Ik wil hulp
<StefandeVries> Woeps. Dat was voor #ubuntu-nl-offtopic bedoeld. >_>
<StefandeVries> Of: ik dacht dat ik daar was.
<GrandMast3r> hi all :) can anyone help  me ? i have a probl with ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> hallo GrandMast3r
<GrandMast3r> BusyBox v1.10.5 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.5-1ubuntu4) built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.  (initramt $)
<GrandMast3r> what should i do OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> Wat is je vraag precies?
<GrandMast3r> take a look
<GrandMast3r> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/557575_291149647668703_694964093_n.jpg
<GrandMast3r> i can't start it :(
<OerHeks> This is the dutch ubuntu supportroom, join #ubuntu for english
<GrandMast3r> ok thnx anyway  Oer :)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-07
<angela-> ola luitjes ben ik wer is hoe stop ik transmisdion als hij aan het seeden is en waar kan ik de gedownloade torrent dan vindne?\\
<OerHeks> klik op de torrent, rechtermuis > verwijderen. dan verwijder je de torrent maar niet de data die je binnen hebt
<OerHeks> waar de file staat, ligt aan je instellingen. probeer eerst in je /home/ folder ? of anders je /home/naam/download/ folder ?
<OerHeks> of check de instellingen, waar de file word opgeslagen, en/of waar deze word opgeslagen als deze 100% is
<angela-> j en waar staat d data van de torrent zelf dan?
<OerHeks> ^^^
<OerHeks> leuk, je vraagd hier en gaat vrolijk nog maals vragen in #ubuntu
<OerHeks> ik gooi je op ignore, succes
<khildin> mogguh....
<khildin> inktvis75 - wat is de minimum aantal deelnemers om de release party door te laten gaan?
<yellabs-r2> wanneer is de release party ?
<khildin> 17 november in Gouda
<inktvis75> mogguh khildin
<inktvis75> minimum is 8, en dat is gehaald
<yellabs-r2> zaterdag
<yellabs-r2> ok
<khildin> cool
<yellabs-r2> website ?
<inktvis75> en als we er nog een paar bij hebben gaan we ook lunch regelen
<khildin> dus ik heb de party 'gered'...lol
<inktvis75> http://www.ubuntuparty.nl/programma/522
<inktvis75> vind t tof dat je komt khildin
<inktvis75> yellabs-r2: let op, programma is voorlopig, er komen nog meer sessies
<khildin> ik ook.... mijn vrouw kwam met het idee om mijn oudste zoon mee te nemen
<khildin> daar had ik dan weer niet aan gedacht...
<khildin> en ik vond het eigenlijk wel een strak plan...
<yellabs-r2> hoe kan ik xchat gnome dwingen elk bericht in het on screen venster te tonen ( notify )
<yellabs-r2> oudste zoon kan dan steam proberen ? LOL
<khildin> heheh ja precies
<inktvis75> yellabs-r2: onder settings -> preferences -> chatting
<inktvis75> en dan alerts
<inktvis75> en dan show tray balloons + blink tray icon aanzetten
<khildin> ik zag dat iedereen die een launchpad account heeft automatisch uitgenodigd wordt voor de beta van steam4linux?
<inktvis75> let op: enable system tray icon, moet uit
<inktvis75> khildin: zou op zich leuk zijn als iemand met steam ervaring iets kan doen
<inktvis75> maar waar vind je zo iemand
<yellabs-r2> het is hier in het nederlans
<yellabs-r2> lands *
<khildin> pfff.... dan moet je een paar game freaks opsporen... en eerlijk gezegd zit ik niet in dat wereldje...
<inktvis75> ik ook niet khildin
<yellabs-r2> is dat scripts en plugins Op-schermweergave ?
<khildin> 'script' en 'plugin' klinkt behoorlijk Nederlands... LOL
<inktvis75> lool
<yellabs-r2> hehe
<inktvis75> settings lijkt mij instellingen ?
<inktvis75> preferences  eigenschappen ?
<inktvis75> of is dat meer properties
<khildin> voorkeuren
<inktvis75> keine ahnung
<inktvis75> :)
<yellabs-r2> voorkeuren heb ik open ja
<inktvis75> dan chatting, hoe zou dat vertaald zijn ?
<inktvis75> spreken ?
<khildin> is vertaald als Chatten... :P
<inktvis75> hehe
<yellabs-r2> het is zo wie zo door elkaar , half engels en half nederlands ..
<yellabs-r2> ik kijk later nog wel even ( skype vraagt aandacht ..
<yellabs-r2> ;)
<khildin> hehe 'Show tray balloons on' in de nl vertaling
<inktvis75> yellabs-r2: maar wees welkom op de release party, vergeet je niet van te voren aan te melden
<khildin> ik denk dat edwin ook wel gaat komen dan.... of heeft hij zich al aangemeld (ichat)
<khildin> ??
<inktvis75> ff zien
<inktvis75> nee nog niet
<inktvis75> kun jij 'm ff aanmoedigen ? :)
<khildin> Dat gaat wel lukken
<khildin> hij is nu niet online... maar ik geef hem straks wel een hint
<yellabs-r2> oeps
<CoolePascal> lo allemaal
<yellabs-r2> dat vondt hij niet leuk ( crash )
<inktvis75> wb yellabs-r2 :)
<yellabs-r2> ik zie wel berichten nu geloof ik
<inktvis75> hi CoolePascal, weet jij niet iemand met ervaring met steam4linux
<inktvis75> mooi yellabs-r2
<inktvis75> als iedereen ff hi zegt op een regel met yellabs-r2 erin, dan weet ie zeker dat t werkt :)
<CoolePascal> steam4linux ?  nooit van gehoord. maar ik kan in het algemen mijn weg overal wel vinden
<khildin> yellabs-r2, hi
<khildin> ;)
<CoolePascal> uitzondering  SuSe dat haat ik echt
<inktvis75> CoolePascal: een of ander gaming platform wat nu hot is onder linux ofzo
<CoolePascal> Ahhhh
<CoolePascal> ja dan is het duidelijk
<inktvis75> zou iets gaafs zijn om op de release party ook aandacht aan te besteden
<CoolePascal> ik kan me niet herinneren dat ik ooit spelletjes op de computer  heb gespeeld
<CoolePascal> nu ja
<CoolePascal> toch
<yellabs-r2> hmm alleen als mijn naam genoemd word
<CoolePascal> ik had vroeger een sinclair
<inktvis75> we schijnen zelfs betere nvidia drivers aan hen te danken te hebben volgens slashdot tenminste
<yellabs-r2> jammer
<CoolePascal> ohhh dat lijkt me stug
<CoolePascal> als nvidea die drivers zelf maakt
<CoolePascal> zullen ze ongetwijfeld goed zijn
<CoolePascal> maar hoe dan ook
<CoolePascal> blijft het closed source
<khildin> linus gaf nvidia een hele dikke vinger....
<CoolePascal> en dat vind ik niet des pinguins
<CoolePascal> terecht
<CoolePascal> maar
<CoolePascal> ik heb nu ook boter op mijn hoofd hoor
<inktvis75> wellicht zijn ze daar toch beetje wakker geschoten
<inktvis75> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/nvidia-delivers-massive-performance-boost-to-linux-gaming-2012-11-06
<CoolePascal> zit nl in de woonkamer
<CoolePascal> op mijn vrije dat
<CoolePascal> da
<CoolePascal> je weet wat dat inhoud
<CoolePascal> probleem is
<CoolePascal> dat er eigenlijk nauwelijks echt goede OSS gui implementaties zijn
<CoolePascal> niet zo vreemd
<CoolePascal> bijna allemaal rev enginered
<inktvis75> khildin: werp eens een keer een blik op http://www.openworx.nl
<khildin> klinkt goed....
<khildin> ken je die gasten?
<inktvis75> khildin: nog nie, maar daar wordt momenteel aan gewerkt :)
<khildin> cool
<CoolePascal> inkvis
<CoolePascal> die link kan ik niets mee
<CoolePascal> het is vandaag mijn vrije dag
<CoolePascal> dwz
<CoolePascal> dat ik enkel nederlands spreek en geen italiaans
<CoolePascal> kun je ehm ff voorlezen
<inktvis75> huh ?
<khildin> inktvis - Dan zou je ook eens moeten buurten bij http://fks.be/ in hasselt
<CoolePascal> inktvis75, liefst in het limburgs graag
<inktvis75> ik zie geen italiaans
<khildin> Coole - Daar hebben ze screenreaders voor.... https://live.gnome.org/Orca zou je eens moeten proberen.... /troll out... :P
<CoolePascal> inktvis75, nu ja dan zal het wel een andere taal zijn die ik in mijn vrije tijd niet begrijp
<inktvis75> zie alleen engels en nederlands
<CoolePascal> engels valt ook onder werktijd
<khildin> *sigh*
<inktvis75> dan moet je ff je nick veranderen CoolePascal :P
<CoolePascal> die vent bovenin   is dat martin brosius ?
<CoolePascal> koude pascal ja
<CoolePascal> cool is tegenwoordig gewoon een nederlands woord
<CoolePascal> staat geloof ik zelfs al in de dikke
<khildin> net alsof limburgs een verstaanbare taal is... niet tijdens werk en niet in vrije tijd... :P :P :P
<CoolePascal> khildin,  opassen he... wij spreken hier tenminste geen Frans
<inktvis75> khildin: t is dan ook geen taal he, ze hebben wat duitse, nederlandse en belgische dialecten bij elkaar geflikkerd en dat leverde dan een semi-dialect op
<khildin> LOL.... ik zit er dicht genoeg bij.... 10 km van Mestreech
<yellabs-r2> hmm, xchat gnome doet niet wat ik wil ( notify ) altijd bij elk bericht
<CoolePascal> khildin, dan zit jij dichter bij mst dan ik
<CoolePascal> want ik zit er ongeveer 15km vandaag
<CoolePascal> en geen bus meer
<CoolePascal> veolia heeft geen direct lijntje meer
<khildin> ik moet via tongeren als ik naar mst wil.... duurt ruim een uur voor 10 km.... met de auto zit ik binnen een kwartier op het Vrijthof.... lang leve het OV....
<khildin> en dat kwartier is inclusief parkeren....
<CoolePascal> hmmm ja same here Rob
<CoolePascal> bus liep bijna voor mijn deur
<CoolePascal> lijn 51 heerlen maastricht
<CoolePascal> maar dat is niet meer
<CoolePascal> nu meersen en dan verder met de trein
<CoolePascal> auto is gemakkelijker
<CoolePascal> maar ja
<CoolePascal> in mst parkeren
<inktvis75> yellabs-r2: ik denk dat je dat met een plugin kunt regelen
<CoolePascal> duur he
<inktvis75> channel hightligt plugin ofzo
<inktvis75> highlight
<yellabs-r2> ik heb al verschillende geprobeerd
<inktvis75> werkt samen met de setting die je nu hebt ingesteld voor eigen nick
<CoolePascal> yellabs-r2, idd er zijn wat plugins voor maar ik weet ook niet hoe je die er bij meot zetten
<khildin> nogal... had laatst de auto een middag in mosea forum staan... bijna 12 euro alleen voor die parkeergarage.... :-/
<yellabs-r2> misschien moet ik rebooten LOL
<khildin> rebooten? het is geen windows
<inktvis75> yellabs-r2: maar ik vrees ook dat je een vd weinigen bent die dol is op notifies voor alles :)
<khildin> service herstarten ok... maar system reboot?
<CoolePascal> yellabs-r2, rebooten wat is dat ook weer ?
<CoolePascal> mischien chat app op nieuw starten dat zou kunnen
<yellabs-r2> oeps crash
<yellabs-r2> sorry , kleine crash
<yellabs-r2> :)
<yellabs-r2> ben ik er weer ?
<inktvis75> jazeker yellabs-r2
<yellabs-r2> mooi
<yellabs-r2> :)
<CoolePascal> yupp
<CoolePascal> was ff een flinke klap he
<yellabs-r2> hmm, ik laat hem zo maar staan, notificatie als mijn naam wordt genoemd
<yellabs-r2> helaas niet bij ieder bericht
<yellabs-r2> beter als niets ..
<yellabs-r2> :P
<inktvis75> wellicht dat andere irc client beter integreren met unity/gnome
<inktvis75> bijv pidgin ? zelf nooit mee gewerkt, maar valt te proberen?
<inktvis75> pidgin kent de guifications plugin, heb ik ooit wel eens voor iemand ingesteld
<yellabs-r2> gebruik nu maar altijd boven op
<yellabs-r2> :)
<inktvis75> ieder zo zijn gewoontes he, ik hou het meestal op irssi, da gebruik ik al jaren
<yellabs-r2> irssi kan die notify wel gebruiken ?
<inktvis75> ja, daar is een plugin voor, maar ik zet zelf juist alle mogelijke notifies uit
<yellabs-r2> hehe
<yellabs-r2> misschien is dat wel beter ja..
<yellabs-r2> ben zo terug even weechat proberen
<yellabs-r2> rustig
<inktvis75> jep
<yellabs-r2> okee, hee fine dag nog !
<yellabs-r2> :)
<yellabs-r2> fijne
<inktvis75> ben me wat aan het inlezen over intel ept en amd rvi
<yellabs-r2> *
<yellabs-r2> weechat is wel erg basic
<yellabs-r2> LOL
<yellabs-r2> cheers !
<midn8> zoo.. druk hier :-)
<midn8> ik heb een bericht op t forum geplaatst, over een probleem waar ik tegen aan loop.. 64bits ipv 32.. als hier iemand verstand ervan heeft :P
<lordievader> midn8: Wat is je vraag? Als iemand er het antwoord op weet antwoord die wel.
<vinaci> ondersteunt ubuntu alle programma's
<StefandeVries> vinaci: nee.
<Luckiboy> Te laat
<StefandeVries> Misschien moet ik parts en joins weer laten weergeven.
<Jeeves_> dat kan heul niet
<Jeeves_> Zo
<Jeeves_> Ik liep ff wat achter, sorry
<trijntje> hey midn8:
<lord4163> Hallo
<khildin> goeie avond
<trijntje> hoi
<CoolePascal> lo
<ErikJ54> Hallo, ik loop tegen een behoorlijk probleem op en zoek wat davies.
<rkokkelk> ErikJ54: wat is je probleem?
<ErikJ54> ben hier nog niet zo handig in.
<ErikJ54> ik kan de update manager niet meer opstarten
<ErikJ54>  heb een screenshot van de melding gemaakt
<ErikJ54> hoe kan ik die plaatsen
<StefandeVries> Uploaden naar http://imgur.com en de resulterende link hier even plakken.
<sarawara> ik heb eens gebabbeld met de informaticaman op de univ over mijn wifi die daar niet werkt maar hij begrijpt er niks van
<sarawara> (hij kent wel niks van ubuntu)
<ErikJ54> zal het doen, ben een oudere newebee dus moet heel erg wennen. http://imgur.com/3jVEE Kan dus niet updaten er is een fout ontstaan na de laatste update.
<sarawara> wat hij vreemd vond is dat wifi hier wel werkt en op univ niet, hij vroeg zich daarom af of het niet een compabiliteit tussen de network manager en de driver kon zijn?
<lordievader> sarawara: Gebruiken jullie op de uni een wpa encryptie met certificaat?
<lordievader> ErikJ54: Zou je je sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list) op pastebin willen zetten? Je update manager vindt dat er op regel 7 een fout staat.
<rkokkelk> saraware: naast het correct configuren van de wireless connectie, hielp het bij mij ook om wicd te gebruiken i.p.v. standaard network manager
<sarawara> eueuh lordievader , ik weet niet wat dat is
<Luckiboy> sarawara, voer in de terminal uit: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list en post op pastbin de inhoud
<sarawara> ik bekijk eens wat dat is rkokkelk (ik ben een niet zo superlinux ubuntugebruiker, ik ben er superblij mee want kan niet met windows overweg, maar ik kan niet leven zonder jullie :) )
<trijntje> Luckiboy: verkeerde persoon ;)
<lordievader> Luckiboy: Dat is denk ik ErikJ54, bedoeld. En ik heb dat al gevraagt ;)
<Luckiboy> Oh, ja, inderdaad
<Luckiboy> sorry :P
<lordievader> sarawara: Dit is de guide voor eduroam op mijn universiteit, zoals je kunt zien heb je hier andere instellingen dan op een gewoon thuis netwerk: http://www.snt.utwente.nl/handleidingen/1/118
<sarawara> volgens mij heeft die computerman dat voor mij wel bekeken, met de computer van mijn dochter lukt het trouwens wel zonder dat ik er iets voor moet doen
<sarawara> rkokkelk, had jij dan ook op de éne plek wel en anders geen verbinding?
<sarawara> lordievader, lijkt heel erg op de pagina van mijn univ, maar ik krijg zelfs geen wifi icoontje, daar gaat die pagina wel vanuit (vandaar dat ik de contactpersoon op die zelfde pagina gecontacteerd heb)
<lordievader> sarawara: Mag ik vragen op welke universiteit je zit?
<trijntje> sarawara: je bedoeld dat het wifi van je laptop niet werkt?
<ErikJ54> #lordievader was al aan het zoeken, dank voor de opdracht regels maar hoe post ik op pastebin??
<sarawara> ja hoor, ik kan je de pagina ook laten zien
<lordievader> ErikJ54: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ Plak daar je sources.list in en geef ons de link.
<sarawara> http://www.ulg.ac.be/cms/c_54664/wifi-ulg-configuration-pour-linux-mode-securise
<ErikJ54> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1340542/
<ErikJ54> ben echt een beginner na 20 jaar Ms
<lordievader> ErikJ54: Die laatste 2 regels zien er inderdaad niet goed uit, heb je die zelf toegevoegd?
<ErikJ54> nee zeker niks
<ErikJ54> toegevoegd
<ErikJ54> kan ik die er zelf weer uithalen
<lordievader> ErikJ54: Maakt ook niet uit, voeg tussen .com/ en partner quantal toe. Ik denk dat het dan wel weer werkt.
<sarawara> misschien moet ik op de univ iemand zoeken die ubuntu kent
<OerHeks> die laatste regels zijn niet goed idd, maar nu niet editten zonder sudo gedit te gebruiken !!!
<OerHeks> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu quantal partner
<lordievader> Ah dus wel me /ubuntu... waarom niet met gedit eigenlijk?
<lordievader> met*
<OerHeks> wel met gedit, maar dit is een systeemfile, deze is net geopend zonder sudo, toch ?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Nvm, ik lees weer eens niet goed XD
<OerHeks> sarawara, ik lees net de docu van je uni, lastig ..
<OerHeks> wel vreemd dat je dochter zonder speciale toegang te accediteren wel toegang krijgt ...
<lordievader> sarawara: Is wellicht een goed idee om iemand te zoeken die ook Ubuntu gebruikt. Zal er vast wel rondlopen. Anders even bij een ict studie (als die word aangeboden) langs gaan.
<sarawara> ik vind het vooral vreemd dat ik niet eens een icoontje krijg en thuis wel
<OerHeks> Voor ErikJ54, sluit gedit, en open opnieuw in terminal:   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<trijntje> zet je ubuntu soms in slaapstand of pauzestand? Het kan zijn dat de wifi dan niet meer goed werkt
<sarawara> dat heb ik geddan lordie maar die man kende linux niet goed en hij bewwerde niemand van zijn collega's, zal dus een student moeten vinden
<sarawara> nee niet in slaapstand
<OerHeks> vervang dan in regel 7 en 8 >     deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal main      /       deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal main
<lordievader> sarawara: Ik bedoel ook niet de ict afdeling van de universiteit, maar echt de studie, ofwel studenten.
<trijntje> en pauzestand? Ubuntu gaat standaard in pauzestand als je je laptop dichtklapt
<OerHeks> opslaan en dan >> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sarawara> ik sluit mijn computer altijd af
<trijntje> hmm, maf
<sarawara> wat ik ook merkwaardig vind, is dat het net zo was eerder thuis toen ik het hier vroeg, en dan hebben jullie mij een driver laten instaleren en toen werkte het wel (maar alleen maar hier)
<sarawara> het is trouwens niet alleen zo op de univ, ook in de bib krijg ik geen icoon (bovendien staat de computer bij het opstarten enorm lang te wachten (telkens nog maar eens 60 sec en dan nog eens en zo) op die network manager
<sarawara> wat maakt dat mijn computer nu opstarten een volle 5 minuten of zo duurt !
<OerHeks> sarawara, ik denk dat je naar deze pagina moet gaan, en dan het stukje "Configuration du client wpa_supplicant" moet toepassen >>  http://www.ulg.ac.be/cms/c_2364651/wifi-ulg-configuration-pour-linux-mode-securise-ligne-de-commandes
<sarawara> ik bekijk dat eens
<OerHeks> ik heb het even moeten vertalen met google translate, mijn frans is niet zo goed.
<ErikJ54> Geweldig, de software blijt weer op orde . Mijn dank is groot, moet nog zoveel leren. Heb er wel heel veel lol in.
<ErikJ54> Wens jullie een fijne avond. Groet Erik
<OerHeks> :-)
<sarawara> als ik find /wpa_supplicant   typ zou  ik dan die file vinden als die er zou zijn?
<sarawara> maw moet ik dan die creëren als die niet gevonden werd (of doe ik iets verkeerd bij het zoeken?)
<OerHeks> dat staat er ook, als deze niet bestaat, maak je deze aan. save as ..
<OerHeks> voor jou geld ook, dit is een systeemfile, dus open terminal:  sudo gedit
<OerHeks> dan de info plakken en je passwoord aanpassen etc, en save as: /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<OerHeks> dus naar /root/ en dan in /etc/ en dan naar /wpa_supplicant/ en dan saven
<sarawara> hij doet die folder vanzelf open
 * OerHeks hoopt dat hij het juist zegt ..
<OerHeks> jups
<sarawara> moet ik voor die username het echte invullen en ook het echte paswoord ? of moet dat daar zo symbolisch 123456 blijven staan?
<OerHeks> oei, username weet ik niet, ik las wel iets van U of A  zijn nodig
<sarawara> dat is waarschijnlijk mijn unief username die begint met een letter en heeft cijfers ook (maar ik vroeg mij of of in die gedit-file het echte moet staan of dat het daar zo u123456 moet blijven)
<OerHeks> ja de jouwe.
<OerHeks> ik zou zo graag terplekke willen meekijken op je uni, en dan een ubuntu handleiding te tiepen.
<sarawara> dan zal je naar luik moeten komen :)
<OerHeks> dat is ver fietsen v.a. amsterdam
<sarawara> :D ach een kleine 300 km
<sarawara> daarna staat er dat ik nog een ifconfig moet doen met als voorbeeld eth1, hoe weet ik welke ik daar moet voor gebruiken? (want ik heb ook een wireless verbinding die niet weg mag)
<OerHeks> goede vraag.. ik denk met deze wpa file je wel toegang kan opbouwen.
<OerHeks> plak die pagina met hele tekst in een tekstfile en save deze op je pc. als je geen connectie kan krijgen, heb je in ieder geval de info om verder te proberen (evt met de systeembeheerder erbij)
<sarawara> ok, kan jij misschien heel even kijken of je kan zien of die verbinding met draad hier ook ergens bijstaat? http://pastebin.com/HdjmHjEU
<OerHeks> ik denk het 2e blok, die nu niet actief is
<sarawara> zo ik heb een mailtje gestuurd op zoek naar iemand in luik die me kan helpen, ik laat het weten als ik erop geraak
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<sarawara> tot later en bedankt voor het denken :)
<OerHeks> succes sarawara
<sarawara> :)
<sarawara> *zwaait*
<pim> Goedenavond, wie kan me helpen?
<lordievader> pim: Stel je vraag om mee te beginnen, dan zul je vanzelf zien of wij je kunnen helpen.
<pim> Heb net ubuntu 12.04 geinstalleerd, alleen het bureaublad is een wit scherm. De pictogrammen in de starter zijn ook niet te zien.
<pim> suggesties?
<lordievader> pim: Heb je de driver voor je video-kaart geinstaleerd?
<pim> denk het niet, maar ik heb alleen een wit beeldscherm.
<pim> als ik ctrl+alt+T intyp zie ik in de starter dat het Terminalvenster geopend wordt, maar ik zie het niet.
<lordievader> pim: Oke, ga naar een tty (ctrl + alt + f1) log daar in en voer het volgende commando uit: lspci | grep VGA
<pim> en dan? Krijg heel veel info te zien
<OerHeks> je ziet dan 1 zin als het goed is
<pim> wat is het rechtopstaande streepje tussen lspci en VGA?
<FOAD> shift-\ meestal
<pim> aah. Geeft die aan VGA: opdracht niet gevonden
<lordievader> pim: Vergeet de grep niet.
<pim> inderdaad
<pim> nu zie ik de zin: VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV34M en nog wat tussen haakjes()
<lordievader> pim: Oke nu draai je vanuit je tty: jockey-text
<OerHeks> FX Go5200 ...
<pim> jockey-text intypen?
<lordievader> pim: Juist.
<OerHeks> ik vermoed dat je de 173 driver nodig hebt van nvidia, (   sudo apt-get install nvidia-173 )
 * OerHeks hoopt niet de 96
<lordievader> Laten we eerst kijken wat de jockey te melden heeft.
<OerHeks> jups, eerst jockey idd
<pim_> wer eruit gegooid.
<pim_> als ik jockey-text intyp, geeft die aan dat die bezig is met zoeken naar beschikbare stuurprogramma's en vervolgens krijkg ik weer de opdracht regel
<pim_> ?
<FOAD> sudo apt-get install jockey-text
<pim_> geeft die aan E: kan pakket jockey-text niet vinden
<lordievader> pim_: Probeer de jockey eens met sudo?
<trijntje> je hoort toch ook ssh poorten te kunnen vinden met nmap? Ik ben vergeten welke ik open heb gezet, maar met nmap laat geen poort voor ssh zien
<pim_> geeft die weer aan dat die aan het zoeken is en vervolgens weer de opdrachtregel
<pim_> @trijntje -> ?
<trijntje> pim_: wat bedoel je?
<pim_> Wat bedoelde jij? met de ssh poorten. Zo ver gaat mijn kennis niet ben ik bang.
<OerHeks> trijntje >> nmap host
<trijntje>  pim_ow, ik had het niet tegen jouw, ik stelde zelf een vraag
<pim_> dan geeft die aan dat het programma niet geinstalleerd is.
<pim_> ooh, nu snap ik het. :-)
<trijntje> OerHeks: ja, dan zie ik wel een aantal poorten, maar niet die van ssh. Nouja, ik zal het binnenkort wel op een blaadje schrijven ;)
<trijntje> pim_: hoe nieuw is die laptop?
<pim_> eerder hoe oud. Een jaar of 8 denk ik
<trijntje> dat is wel heel oud, dan zou het kunnen dat de videokaart niet meer ondersteund wordt
<trijntje> ik zou dan proberen Lubuntu of Xubuntu te installeren, dat zijn de lichtere varianten van ubuntu, misschien werken die nog wel
<pim_> Hij heeft ubuntu 12.04 wel gedraaid vanaf een usb-stick, alleen toen wilde die niet zonder stick opstrarten. Nu opnieuw geinstalleerd vanaf cd-rom en nu pas een wit beeld.
<pim_> Ubuntu heeft dus wel goed gewerkt met de videokaart die erin zit.
<trijntje> je zou kunnen proberen 'nomodeset' in te stellen bij het opstarten
<trijntje> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-to-set-nomodeset-for-installation
<pim_> wat houdt nomodeset in?
<trijntje> weet ik eigenlijk niet precies, het is iets dat soms helpt als beeld bij het installeren wel werkt, maar op het systeem zelf niet
<trijntje> sowieso stel je het maar eenmalig in, dus het kan weinig kwaad. Als je daarna beeld hebt kan je het permanent instellen
<pim_> oke. hoe kom ik alleen weer uit het opdrachtenscherm zodat ik kan afsluiten?
<lordievader> pim_: ctrl + alt + f7 (of f8)
<pim_> dat doet die.
<lordievader> pim_: Die?
<trijntje> pim_: of je kan 'sudo reboot' typen om te herstarten
<lordievader> pim_: Je kunt trouwens ook vanuit een tty "sudo reboot" uitvoeren.
<lordievader> trijntje: You beat me to it...
<pim_> dan moet ik weer mijn wachtwoord intoetsen en ontgrendelen. Dan heb ik dus wel beeld, maar als het ontgrendeld is heb ik weer wit beeld, op de starter na, waar ook geen pictogrammen te zien zijn.
<trijntje> pim_: dan zou ik herstarten via de tty: ctrl + alt + f1 om daar naar terug te gaan, en dan 'sudo reboot' intypen om te herstarten
<pim_> dank je, ga ik doen. Alleen de vorige keer heb ik met hulp van lordievader de videokaart gekoppeld (of hoe je het noemt) en toen zag ik de pictogrammen wel, zou het weer zoiets kunnen zijn?
<lordievader> pim_: Gekoppeld? Probeer ook eens de niet 3d unity.
<lordievader> Of hoe dat ding ook heet...
<pim_> hoe doe ik dat?
<lordievader> pim_: Uitloggen uit unity, op het ubuntu icoontje klikken en daar ergens de tweede versie van unity aanklikken (ben vergeten hoe het heet, zal het even nakijken).
<lordievader> pim_: Hmm dat lijkt niet meer te bestaan in 12.10...
<pim_> ik heb ook geen icoontje meer. geeft alleen aan in de linker bovenhoek 'naamloos venster'.
<pim_> heb ook 12.04 draaien
<lordievader> pim_: Ik heb geen 12.04 met unity...
<pim_> is het een optie om hem nogmaals te installeren?
<lordievader> pim_: Wat nogmaals waar te installeren?
<pim_> 12.04 op de laptop
<pim_> wellicht is er iets fout gegaan bij de instalatie?
<lordievader> pim_: Tja als het in de live-cd wel allemaal naar behoren werkte is dat het proberen waard.
<pim_> dat is inderdaad de vraag ja, hopelijk wel. Ik ga het proberen.
<pim_> alleen hoe kan ik hem opnieuw installeren?
<lordievader> pim_: Heb je /home op een andere partitie staan dan / ?
<pim_> geen idee, hoe zie ik dat?
<lordievader> pim_: Voer "mount" uit
<lordievader> pim_: Als je de output daarvan niet snapt gooi je het maar op pastebin, kijk ik er wel naar voor je.
<pim_> ik zie heel veel tekst.  Hoe zie ik waar home staat?
<lordievader> pim_: Dan staat er iets in de trand van /dev/sda2 on /home .......
<pim_> hoe gooi ik het op de pastebin?
<pim_> zit met twee laptops naast elkaar
<lordievader> pim_: Het programma pastebinit is daar erg handig voor: apt-get install pastebinit. Alles dat je in pastebinit piped word op pastebin.ubuntu.com geplaatst en jij krijgt een link terug.
<pim_> als ik het commando uitvoer geeft die aan dat die het vergrendelingsbestand niet kan openen
<lordievader> pim_: apt-get moet je altijd met sudo uitvoeren, ofwel sudo apt-get install pastebinit ...
<pim_> ja, er wordt van alles geinstalleerd
<pim_> en hoe kan ik het sturen
<lordievader> pim_: mount | pastebinit, dan krijg je een link als output, plaats deze hier.
<pim_> paste.ubuntu.com/1341054/
<lordievader> pim_: Je /home staat niet op een aparte partitie, jammer. Dat is erg handig namelijk, kan je / gewoon laten formateren zonder dat je bang hoeft te zijn dat je /home wordt aangetast.
<lordievader> pim_: Heb je veel bestanden in /home staan?
<pim_> ik heb niets meer op de home staan. Ook geen idee hoe ik meerdere partitie moet aanmaken.
<pim_> was een oude laptop met vastgelopen windows. Heb 12.04 over windows laten schrijven bij het instaleren
<lordievader> pim_: Kun je tijdens de installer doen, moet je wel kiezen voor manual. Het is goed om voordat je hiermee aan de slag gaat er dingen over te lezen.
<pim_> dat denk ik ook ja. Wat raad je aan om te lezen?
<pim_> En is dan ook gelijk het probleem van het geen beeld hebben verdwenen.
<lordievader> pim_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/05/04/manual-disk-partitioning-guide-for-ubuntu-11-04/ http://www.howtogeek.com/114503/how-to-resize-your-ubuntu-partitions/ http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2010/10/12/ubuntu-10-10-manual-disk-partitioning-guide/
<lordievader> pim_: Dat kan ik je niet zeggen, daar zul je zelf achter komen.
<pim_> Dan ga ik wat studeren. :-)
<lordievader> pim_: Vooral de eerste is van belang.
<pim_> ik heb er al geen windows meer op staan als het goed is.
<Blaatpraat> tje
<lg188> Hallo, ik heb recent aan men interfaces settings getweaked
<lg188> maar door omstandigheden kan men server nu geen hostnames meer resolven
<lg188> dus DNS-server is fout ingesteld?
<lg188> dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 zou het toch moeten oplossen?
<xatr0z> lg188: ja
<lg188> als ik iets aan men interface config verander, moet ik toch alleen de service herstarten toch?
<xatr0z> waar doe je dat ?
<xatr0z> en normaal gesproken zou dat zeker genoeg moeten zijn
<lg188> met sudo service networking restart
<xatr0z> mja kan geen kwaad maar normaal moet sudo ifdown eth0 en sudo ifup eth0 genoeg zijn
<xatr0z> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-dns-resolution.html als je nieuwere versie van ubuntu gebruikt
<xatr0z> maar ik weet niet welke bestanden je hetb aangepast? of gewoon via network manager grafisch ?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-08
<inktvis75> <reclame> http://ubuntuparty.nl/node/522 </reclame>
<Sloefke> Goede avond allen  momenteel zit ik met een groot vraagteken. Ik heb een bestand gedownload met de extensie   ****.DEB. nu staat de file in een directory mijn vraag hoe installeer ik deze file ??
<Maikel> dpkg -i **.deb
<Maikel> sudo dpkg -i **.deb it is
<Sloefke> Ik ben net begonnen met Lunix dus vergeef me mijn vragen maar wat versta je onder sudo
<Maikel> ok
<Maikel> open een terminal
<Maikel> alt +f2
<Maikel> gnome-terminal
<Maikel> <enter>
<Maikel> als je daar bent laat het ff weten
<Sloefke> moet ik de wat je in windows noemt de dos BOX openen maar dan voor Lunix
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<Maikel> beter van wel :)
<Sloefke> ik heb deze open ik zie mijn nickname en mijn computername met een @ ertussen met een ~
<StefandeVries> Dat is 'm :)
<Sloefke> en nu dpkg -i nameprog.deb intypen
<Maikel> nope
<Maikel> sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<Maikel> super user do!
<Sloefke> ok wait a moment
<StefandeVries> Mits het bestand in je home staat..
<Maikel> idd
<Maikel> dus je moet ook nog cd'en naar de dir
<Maikel> sorry, je moet dus nog eerst naar de folder/directory gaan
<Maikel> omdat te kunnen uitvoeren
<Sloefke> goed dat je het zegt staat in de directory download ga er heen
<Maikel> je weet hoe dat moet?
<Maikel> cd ~/Downloads of iets dergelijks
<Sloefke> ja ik zit in de directory downloads Linux is caps sensitive merk ik ga nu verder met jou opdracht
<Maikel> :)
<Maikel> linux is lief en gevoellig
<Maikel> wees lief voor haar
<Maikel> en zij zal lief voor jou zijn.
<Sloefke> ja ik merk het maar ik ben helemaal over hoor windows is voor mij een gepasseerd station alleen ik wil meer weten over Lunix zijn daar goede boeken over
<Maikel> mooi :)
<Maikel> Linux
<StefandeVries> Jan Stedehouder heeft een paar goede boeken geschreven.
<Maikel> daar zijn hele goede boeken over :)
<StefandeVries> En 't is 'Linux', he. :)
<Sloefke> ik zie dat het programma wordt uitgepakt
<Maikel> en leer vooral met de CLI leren
<Maikel> Sloefke: dan komt het goed
<StefandeVries> Sloefke: da's een goed teken.
<Maikel> als je geen afhankelijkheids problemen krijgt
<Maikel> maar wellicht niet
<Maikel> we shall see
<Maikel> Sloefke: pak een boek over de commandline
<Sloefke> Stedehouder een bekende naam heeft diverse software boeken geschreven
<StefandeVries> Ja, goede startersboeken.
<StefandeVries> Daarna pas een terminal-iets.
<Maikel> en voor je het weet, ben je elite
<Sloefke> wat bedoelde Maikel met CLI
<Maikel> dat dos scherm
<StefandeVries> Command line interface.
<Maikel> dat heet de command line interface
<Maikel> wat jij voraal gebruikt
<Maikel> is de graphical user interface
<Maikel> dus met de muis en die schermpjes
<Sloefke> ik ben weer een heleboel wijzer zeg mensen ik bedank jullie hartelijk moet nu een ander programma opstarten om het geheel te activeren bedankt
<Maikel> mooi :)
<Maikel> altijd welkom
<StefandeVries> Graag gedaan. :)
<CoolePascal> hmm
<CoolePascal> beetje gezellig hier nu ik weg was ?
<Maikel> ja
<Maikel> tuurlijk
<lg188> hallo
<lg188> ik heb gezien dat aptitude een update heeft gehad, is het een degelijke update?
<FOAD> Vast wel.
<lg188> mhm hij wilt nog steeds dingen instaleren die ik gepurged heb omdat ze niet meer nodig zijn.
<CoolePascal> hmm ja had ik ook eens
<CoolePascal> soms heb ik wel eens ruzie met die pakketten meuk
<CoolePascal> voorbeeld
<CoolePascal> je instaleerd mysql omdat je het ergens voor wil gebruiken
<CoolePascal> instaleer je een ander paketje dat mysql nodig
<CoolePascal> heeft
<CoolePascal> en vervolgens bedenk je je
<CoolePascal> en keilt dat eraf
<CoolePascal> mysql ook weg ;(
<CoolePascal> moet je weer locken
<CoolePascal> ja weet ik veel
<lg188> eh ja ik zou eigenlijk een grafische map moeten hebben met dependencies
<CoolePascal> is er toch
<CoolePascal> moet je ehm
<CoolePascal> hoe heeft dat ook weer
<CoolePascal> zo'n fronteng voor dpkg
<lg188> frontend?
<CoolePascal> ehm
<CoolePascal> uhh
<Maikel> software center
<Maikel> ?
<CoolePascal> een gui voor dat progsel
<CoolePascal> ga zo naar bed
<CoolePascal> oortjes pijn
<CoolePascal> moe
<CoolePascal> heel moe
<CoolePascal> lange dag
<CoolePascal> morgen vrij
<lg188> ik ken het xD
<CoolePascal> vrij++
<Maikel> arme pascal
<CoolePascal> ja
 * CoolePascal is zielig
<Maikel> slaap lekker
<CoolePascal> ;)
<lg188> maar eh ik zit in cli/server
<lg188> slaap goed
<CoolePascal> wat wil je dan met gui ding
<CoolePascal> nu ja
<CoolePascal> GN morgen verder
<lg188> okee
<lg188> de map moet niet persee in men cli komen te staan, ik kan dat evengoed met sftp afhalen
<lg188> ook de server rebooten heeft het dns-probleem gefixt hier
<lg188> eh bugzilla is alleen van source te builden?
<lg188> oh deze keer lukt het precies wel. perl deed een beetje moeilijk
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-09
<lg188> hups dat is ook weer gedaan!
<lg188> yay de rest is voor morgen
<lg188> doeei
<exalt> kan iemand mij uitleggen waarom mijn proc map 140TB is ? http://snag.gy/HUHt5.jpg
<lordievader> exalt: Wat krijg je als je df -h /proc uitvoert? (Proc is trouwens virtueel)
<exalt> lordievader, in offtopic leggen ze het al uit, het is simpel
<lordievader> exalt: Oke ;)
<CoolePascal> exalt, /proc heeft in princype geen groote
<CoolePascal> zoals je weet wordtie door het kernel gegenereerd op het moment dat je er om vraagt
<CoolePascal> verder bestaat hij niet
<OerHeks> maar groter dan 128 tb is appart ..
<exalt> OerHeks, 128TB vind ik al appart
<OerHeks> nou, die uitleg max adreseerbaar in 64 bit vind ik wel logisch
<OerHeks> don't worry gewoon lekker blijven downloaden :)
<exalt> OerHeks, ik vind dat het niet groter moet weergeven dan het "bestand" max mag zijn
<CoolePascal> exalt dan moet je even een kernel patch maken
<lg188> Goeie namiddag
<lg188> iemand eens gitweb gebruikt?
<exalt> kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik een extended partition mount ?
<trijntje> exalt: kan niet
<lg188> mhm ik krijg dat ding niet fatsoenlijk geconfigureerd
<lg188> (gitweb)
<lg188> heb nu al 5 verschillende versies geprobeer, en de config files zitten ofwel niet op hun plaats
<lg188> ofwel gebeurt er gewoon niks
<lg188> en nu is het 7x erger omdat ik zoveel veranderd is
<lg188> heb*
<RawChid> Minder prettig
<lg188> Het is erger dan dat, ik wordt er bijna hoorndol  van
<lg188> /usr/share/gitweb is weg bij mij
<lg188> en die krijg ik niet terug door het terug te instaleren
<lg188> ik krij stilletjes aan zin om tegen men scherm te slaan...
<exalt> trijntje, kan wel! http://idolinux.blogspot.nl/2009/10/mount-disk-image-partition-with-loop.html
<exalt> jooo
<lg188> eh tis gelukt
<lg188> denk ik
<lg188> duurt lang om te laden en is heel kaal
<lg188> aha static directory was niet gekopieerd
<lg188> dus t is gelukt na 4h zoeken
<RobinL> hallo, kan iemand me helpen met: http://www.9lives.be/forum/unix-based-operating-systems/891128-ubuntu-12-10-verwijdert-alles.html#post16938316
<RobinL> aub
<lord4163> Hoe heb je Ubuntu geinstalleerd?
<RobinL> via mijn harde schijf & unetbootin
<RobinL> ik sluit af via "shut down" & start op via unetbootin
<xatr0z> msel limer
<RobinL> hello, why does my ubuntu 12.10 deletes everything (also time and date,..) when i shut it down normally and boot it up through unetbootin  ?
<Kebabfish> sounds like a guest session
<RobinL> yes can u help?
<Kebabfish> i have no experience with unetbootin
<Kebabfish> so I don't think I can help you
<RobinL> ok ty
<Kebabfish> but why do you use unetbootin?
<RobinL> because i dont know how to install/run it otherwise :s
<Kebabfish> what is your current situation with operating systems on your pc?
<RobinL> µwindows 7 atm but its slow and crashes sometimes
<Kebabfish> and you want a dual boot?
<Kebabfish> because that is really easy to set op
<Kebabfish> up
<RobinL> i dont want to lose windows 7 because i dont want to pay if switching back, so ithink thats the only way, yes ^^
<Kebabfish> first thing to do is defragmentation on your windows partition
<RobinL> defragmentation?
<Kebabfish> well, sometimes files get fragmented in windows
<Kebabfish> normally win7 will run defragmentation by itself
<RobinL> okand step 2? :p
<Kebabfish> create an Ubuntu-usb stick :)
<Kebabfish> that is possible with unetbootin
<Kebabfish> I think you already have one
<RobinL> and format it to fat32? or not :p
<Kebabfish> I don't know how to make an ubuntu-usb with windows...
<Kebabfish> :P
<RobinL> oh ok ^^
<RobinL> and then?
<Kebabfish> then boot up from usb, and install ubuntu :)
<Kebabfish> the menu is really self-explaining
<Kebabfish> even a dual-boot is really easy
<Kebabfish> and if you don't trust the installer, you can back up your important files before installing Ubuntu
<RobinL> oh i tried clicking the install ubuntu but my screen stayed black, or is that normal?
<Kebabfish> no, that's not suppose to happen
<Kebabfish> what if you choose "try ubuntu"
<RobinL> hmm ok =/
<Kebabfish> does it start then?
<RobinL> try ubuntu without installing?
<Kebabfish> yup
<Kebabfish> because you can also start the installer from there :)
<RobinL> hmm, okay i will try it :P thank you very much ^^
<Kebabfish> your welcome
<Skald_9_> 'n avond
<Skald_9_> xfce gebruikers ?
<Skald_9_> er is in de menu beneden zo'n optie bij de home folder openen in terminal, maar als ik er op klik gebeurd er niets ?
<smile4ever> Skald_9_: oei :p dan is die optie kapot zeker? :)
<smile4ever> Skald_9_: heb je het nodig?
<Skald_9_> niet speciaal maar zou soms wel handige optie kunnen zijn
<smile4ever> Skald_9_: werkt CTRL+ALT+T niet bij jou? :p
<Skald_9_> standaard niet in xfce, maar kheb het zelf zo ingesteld
<Skald_9_> nu dus wel
<Skald_9_> via instellingenbeheerder
<smile4ever> Skald_9_: leuk :)
<smile4ever> Skald_9_: ben je er zeker van dat je de juiste terminalemulator hebt geïnstalleerd, die via het menu gestart wordt? :p
<smile4ever> xfce-terminal noemt-ie volgens mij :p
<Skald_9_> ja
<Skald_9_> maar waar ik heb over had; via die folder kan je naar alle specifieke folders in home en daar is telkens de optie om die specifiek te openen
<Skald_9_> daar werkt de optie openen in terminal niet
<mrpanda> hello
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-10
<exalt> http://pastebin.com/NxtJg5XQ .... waarom
<CoolePascal> exalt, waneer krig je die fout ?
<exalt> wanneer ik op het prullenbak icoon in nautilus klik
<OerHeks> doet gij dat als root exalt?
<OerHeks> pleur anders handmatig ~/.local/share/Trash leeg?
<exalt> OerHeks, neen
<exalt> hij doet het --opeens-- weer
<exalt> maar dinsdag wordt ubuntu opnieuw geinstalleerd
<exalt> genoeg van de kuren van dit systeem
<OerHeks> Neem Kubuntu joh
<exalt> is ubntu 12.10 al uit ?
<OerHeks> ja
<exalt> kubuntie vind ik te log overkomen
<OerHeks> maar pas net niet op ene cd
 * exalt begint zich steeds meer aan ubuntu te frustreren overgens.
<exalt> netwerk dat continu uitvalt op hogeschool of uni
<OerHeks> Ik ook, zonder SSD is het niet vooruit te branden.
<exalt> video driver die niet goed word ondersteund
<exalt> OerHeks, als hij te sloom is moet je ook geen kubuntu gebruiken
<OerHeks> Nou ja, ik ben verwend met een SSD, laatst achter een systeem gezeten zonder .. pfff
<OerHeks> ow je had optimus toch ?
<exalt> ja
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~bumblebee/+archive/stable moet ene verbetering zijn.
<exalt> OerHeks, ik draai bumblebee al
<OerHeks> ow oke
<exalt> maar wat ik er van begreep is dat ook nog maar 40% van de totale functionaliteit
<OerHeks> Klopt, maar nu gaat nvidia zelf ook iets meewerken.
<OerHeks> en de 310 driver beta ben ik dan ook benieuwd naar
<exalt> wanneer komtie uit dan?
<OerHeks> die is al uit >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2077608
<exalt> zou die ook optimus support hebben ?
<OerHeks> via http://tweakers.net/meuktracker/29546/nvidia-linux-display-driver-31064.html
<OerHeks> dat weet ik dus niet :(
 * exalt snapt niets meer van zijn installatie gister was ik lekker aan het chrooten en nu krijg ik chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<inktvis75> <reclame> http://ubuntuparty.nl/node/522 </reclame>
<Linse> Heb problemen met video en skype
<Linse> Skype gebruikt heel veel cpu tijd
<trijntje> Linse: vertel
<Linse> Kan ik dat veranderen door andere webcam te gebruiken?
<Linse> gebruik logitech 9000
<Linse> middag trijtje
<trijntje> ik gebruik zelf geen skype, maar het zou kunne helpen om de resolutie lager te zetten
<trijntje> heb je er last van dat skype zoveel cpu gebruikt?
<Linse> ja en sons crasht 12.04
<Linse> sons=soms
<trijntje> dat is een ander probleem. Maar bedoel je dat je pc traag wordt ofzo als je skype gebruikt?
<Linse> ja traag en ventilator kan het bijna niet bekoelen
<trijntje> tja, ik denk dat dat aan skype ligt, dus ik denk dat je daar wat instellingen moet proberen om te kijken of dat helpt
<trijntje> bijvoorbeeld lagere resolutie, of minder frames per seconden
<Linse> zonder video gaat het prima
<psydroid> 12.04 heeft slechte videoversnelling, daarom gebruik ik het niet
<Linse> psydroid, zou ik de video-driver kunnen updaten?
<Linse> tja of een andere kernel
<psydroid> Linse, ik heb geen idee, volgens mij hebben ze de 3D stack een maand voor de release gebroken en niet meer gerepareerd
<Linse> psydroid, dus overstappen op 12.10 zou iets op kunnen lossen
<psydroid> ik heb gewoon Kubuntu 12.10 geïnstalleerd en daarnaast heb ik nog Ubuntu 10.04.4
<psydroid> ja, ik denk het wel
<psydroid> het valt in ieder geval te proberen
<Linse> ben best tevreden met 12.04 eigenlijk
<psydroid> misschien op een aparte partitie
<psydroid> ik kon niet leven met de traagheid van de interface
<psydroid> misschien wel ja, maar zoiets doe je gewoon niet een maand voor de release van een LTS versie
<psydroid> daarvoor werkte het namelijk wel goed
<Linse> dat is jammer en vooral dat je dit hier moet horen
<Linse> tis wat
<psydroid> op een nvidia videokaart was het opeens niet meer vooruit te branden, totaal onwerkbaar
<Linse> Ik heb een ati
<psydroid> op ati werkte het ook niet goed, maar de interface reageerde in ieder geval nog
<trijntje> unity wordt wel steeds beter, dus het kan de moeite waard zijn om te upgraden
<Linse> Ik ga 12.10 maar installeren op de over geleven schijfruimte
<trijntje> Linse: heb je wel stuurprogramma's geinstalleerd?
<Linse> trijntje, ja heb ik geinstalleerd
<Linse> ati 4350
<psydroid> ik heb ati radeon hd4200 onboard
<Linse> kennen jullie deze website trouwens upubuntu.com?
<Linse> staan veel practische dingen op
<psydroid> dus dat zou niet zoveel verschil moeten uitmaken qua grafische prestaties
<Linse> misschien
<Linse> Vindt 12.04 een hele vooruitgang t.o.v. 10.04
<psydroid> misschien wel, maar sommige dingen werken bij mij alleen goed op 10.04, daarom heb ik het nog op mijn systeem staan
<Linse> ok
<Linse> Ik vind gnome 3 ook best lekker werken hoor
<psydroid> en ik heb toch al mijn applicaties (netbeans, openoffice) zelf geupgrade, dus dat maakt ook niet zoveel verschil
<psydroid> unity of classic?
<psydroid> ik zou even de nieuwste daily van ubuntu moeten downloaden en kijken hoe die presteert
<Linse> Ik gebruik unity op het moment en zover ik weet is gnome toch een andere shell?
<psydroid> ik geloof het wel, misschien moet ik het eens uitproberen
<Linse> en gnome heb je toch in 2d en 3d?
<Linse> ik weet niet better ;-0
<Linse> Maar goed beide hebben wel wat
<psydroid> ik houd het ook niet allemaal bij :)
<psydroid> als het werkt, gebruik ik het en zoniet, dan installeer ik weer een nieuwere versie
<Linse> Ik heb niet alle tijd
<Linse> om het allemaal uit te proberen
<psydroid> volgens mij drukt gnome niet zo zwaar op de videokaart als unity en kde
<Linse> opensuse vindt ik ook interessant om te proberen :-p
<psydroid> ik ook niet, daarom gebruik ik voornamelijk nog 10.04
<Linse> ah
<psydroid> maar ik heb laatst wat computers moeten installeren, dus dan kom je wel achter dit soort problemen
<Linse> Ik dual boot met win7,voor skype...
<Linse> dan moet zeker 12.10 proberen
<Linse> video is altijd al moeilijk geweest voor Linux
<Linse> drivers en centjes he
<psydroid> skype 4 is pas uitgekomen voor linux
<psydroid> de linux video stack is aan het veranderen
<psydroid> het presteert best goed eigenlijk
<psydroid> en straks gaat xorg er ook uit voor wayland
<psydroid> dan is het eigenlijk helemaal up-to-date
<Linse> "straks"
<Linse> Maar toch ik ga 12.10 eens uit proberen op mǹ spare desktop
<psydroid> het is nog in ontwikkeling, ja
<Linse> dat is toevallig ,ik sla ct open en zie een test van 12.10 staan
<Linse> ct van december
<psydroid> maar volgens mij kun je het al testen, dat ga ik zometeen na het eten even doen
<psydroid> oh, dat heb ik allang niet meer gelezen
<Linse> ook op usenet
<Linse> maar ik heb -hoe ouderwets- de papieren versie
<psydroid> ok, ik gebruik usenet eigenlijk niet meer
<exalt> iemand met chroot ervaring aanwezig ?
<exalt> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<exalt> gister kon ik lekker chrooten en nu krijg ik die error de heletijd
<exalt> http://pastebin.com/kUUxiZPN
<Maikel> exalt
<Maikel> is dat vanwege wat je wilde/
<Maikel> ?
<RawChid> exalt: lijkt erop dat je geen /bin/ hebt he
<RawChid> Die kun je ook nog binden
<RawChid> Oh sorry, ik kijk verdeerd. Never mind
<exalt> RawChid, ik ben er al overheen
<exalt> RawChid, als je goed naar mijn pastebin kijkt zie je dat chroot enke dev, proc en sys heeft
<StdeVrScotland> Hoe wil je dan dingen uitvoeren in je chroot?
<exalt> StdeVrScotland, dat kon dus ook niet :P
<StdeVrScotland> Ah. :P
<exalt> http://pastebin.com/gr92SaHs
<exalt> hoe umount je een apparaat dat "bezig" schijnt te zijn ?
<xatr0z> kun je achter komen
<xatr0z> fuser -m <schijf>
<xatr0z> <schijf> is dan /dev/sda1 ofzo
<xatr0z> dan krijg je een nummer, en dat is het procesid van het proces wat bezig is
<exalt> neetje nutteloos commando
<xatr0z> dus doe je daarna ps -aux |grep <nummer>
<xatr0z> en kun je dat proces killen ofzo
<exalt> http://pastebin.com/71aepYES
<xatr0z> wat probeer je te umounten dan
<exalt> mybad http://pastebin.com/14ugcEDu
<exalt> kan ik enkel nog  niets mee
<exalt> het is een mount -o bind /dev /media/hdd/live/target/dev
<xatr0z> hmm dan zou dat moeten kloppen ja
<xatr0z> dan weet ik het niet :X
#ubuntu-nl 2012-11-11
<exalt> iemand die weet waar gebruikers veranderingen zoals username wijzigen worden gelogt ?
<trijntje> exalt: ik zou ff een tijdelijke gebruiker aanmaken, de naam aanpassen en dan grep -Ri "gebruikersnaam" /var/log
<Cees> 10:54 < exalt> iemand die weet waar gebruikers veranderingen zoals username wijzigen worden gelogt --> als het een sudo opdracht was in /var/log/auth.log
<Cees> dat is niet betrouwbaar, opdrachten na sudo -i worden daar niet meer gelogd ;)
<bengelke> kan iemand mij hier helpen aub ? :-)
<Priyantha> waarmee ?
<Priyantha> hoi trouwens :P
<Priyantha> wat een grappige nick trouwens, die nick ben i kvaker tegengekomen
<bengelke> ik heb gisteren ubuntu geupgrade van 12.04 naar 12.10 en heb nog vebinding met internet maar geen internet
<bengelke> :)
<Priyantha> das wel vaag :P
<bengelke> wel ik geraak niet op www ... maar heb wel verbinding
<Priyantha> ben jij de bengelke van op f1today ? :P
<bengelke> draadloos
<bengelke> euhm ik denk het niet neen
<Priyantha> ow ok :P
<Priyantha> nouja maareh je hebt wel internet maar toch ook niet ?
<Priyantha> leg eens uit
<bengelke> wel ik heb verbinding met mijn draadloos (wifi) maar ik geraak niet op het internet
<bengelke> met mijn laptop wel maar die draait op vista :)
<bengelke> toen ik mijn pc liet draaien met ubuntu 12.04 werkte alles prima
<Priyantha> krijg je wel juiste IP adressen enzo ?
<bengelke> maar sinds de upgrade gisteren werkt mijn internet niet meer en heb gewoon een upgrade gedaan... niets meer en niets minder
<bengelke> en hoe bekijk ik dat ?
<bengelke> of ik de juiste ip adressen krijg ?
<bengelke> of waar kan ik dat ip adres ingeven ?
<Priyantha> ow sorry :P
<Priyantha> ik was afgeleid ;)
<bengelke> haha
<Priyantha> in een terminaltje
<Priyantha> even 'ifconfig' intype
<bengelke> heb ik gedaan
<Priyantha> watvoor ip krijg je ?
<bengelke> bij inet addr ?
<Priyantha> ja
<bengelke> 192.168.0.122
<bengelke> verkeerd he
<bengelke> hier krijg ik 213.118.73.200
<Priyantha> mmmm
<Priyantha> op je windows laptop ?
<bengelke> ja
<bengelke> als ik hier een whois doe
<Priyantha> ja maar dat is je publieke IP
<Priyantha> je moet op je windows pc ook even kijken watvoor lokaal IP je hebt gekregen
<Priyantha> kan je doen door een cmd te open
<Priyantha> en dan ipconfig
<bengelke> ok
<Priyantha> in te typen
<Priyantha> waarschijnlijk heb je dan ook een ip in de zelfde range :)
<bengelke> waar doe je dat in vista ?
<bengelke> dat staat toch ergens tussen programma's
<Priyantha> als je in vista uitvoeren kiest
<Priyantha> en dan cmd intypt
<Priyantha> of "windows toets + r"
<bengelke> ipv4 adres ?
<bengelke> 192.168.0.205
<bengelke> dat is idd ongeveer hetzelfde
<CoolePascal> prietje wat doe je hier oeleboele is voor watjes !
<bengelke> :p
<Priyantha> ;)
<Priyantha> hoezo CoolePascal :P
<Priyantha> jups zelfde range ja
<CoolePascal> hmmm
<Priyantha> doe eens een "route -n"
<CoolePascal> oeboe is toch niets voor profs prietje
<Priyantha> op je linux doos
<CoolePascal> grinn
<Priyantha> is het ook niet daarom draai ik Debian op mijn laptop CoolePascal ;)
<Priyantha> unstable met een beetje Experimental :9
<bengelke> en wat wil je daar uit weten ? :)
<bengelke> ik ben dan ook maar een beginner he coolePascal :)
<CoolePascal> daar is niets mis mee hoor
<CoolePascal> prietje niet
<CoolePascal> ik ook niet echt euhhhh
<bengelke> nee maar ze zijn me hier wegwijs aan het maken
<bengelke> en alle hulp is welkom :)
<Priyantha> ik wil de bovenste regel weten bengelke
<CoolePascal> goed begin bengel
<Priyantha> en dan onder het kopje "Gateway"
<Priyantha> dat ip adres
<CoolePascal> ehm leren we dat niet gwoon in cli ?
<Priyantha> zo ziet het er bij mij uit bijvoorbeeld:
<Priyantha> root@Filerserver:~# route -n
<Priyantha> Kernel IP routing table
<Priyantha> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<Priyantha> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<Priyantha> en dan wil ik weten hoe jouw '192.168.1.1' eruit ziet :)
<Priyantha> zal bij jouw waarschijnlijk 192.168.0.1 of 192.168.0.254 zijn oid
<CoolePascal> probeert ondertussen funky grooving jazz in C mee te kabalen
<bengelke> destination 0.0.0.0  gateway 192.168.0.1 en het laatste is ook wlan0
<CoolePascal> heb je nu kabeltje of wlan actief ?
<StdeVrScotland> CoolePascal: toonsoort C? ;)
<Priyantha> okay dat is mooi bengelke :)
<bengelke> wlan is actief
<CoolePascal> Stefan sorry... maar je hebt me nog veel te leren vrees ik
<Priyantha> en als je nou nu eens "ping 192.168.0.1" doet bengelke ?
<Priyantha> krijg je dan response ?
<bengelke> ff kijken
<bengelke> ja ik krijg een hele rij :)
<Priyantha> mooi
<Priyantha> 'ctrl + c" stop je het :)
<Priyantha> dat is iig goed
<bengelke> time is altijd omtrent 7.40 ms
<Priyantha> doe is een "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<Priyantha> dat is okay, het is wifi :)
<Priyantha> dat mag best traag zijn
<bengelke> domain lan_dn
<bengelke> search hetzelfde
<bengelke> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<Priyantha> aah kijk eens aan
<Priyantha> meer niet ?
<bengelke> neen
<Priyantha> geen andere nameserver ?
<bengelke> nee
<Priyantha> dan is dat je issue waarschijnlijk
<Priyantha> probeer voor de gein eens "ping 8.8.8.8"
<bengelke> dat gaat veel trager maar ik krijg respons
<Priyantha> moooi
<Priyantha> Internet doet het dan :)
<bengelke> rond de 24 ms
<Priyantha> even zoeken voor je hoe je je dns moet instellen in ubuntu :P is tegenwoordig anders
<Priyantha> vroeger kon je gewoon de file /etc/resolv.conf aanpassen
<bengelke> dank u wel :)
<Priyantha> maar tegenwoordig wordt die file overschreven
<CoolePascal> bengelke wat staat er in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<CoolePascal> prie kan nog hoor
<CoolePascal> moet je niets invullen in interfaces
<momak27> hello
<CoolePascal> lo
<bengelke> toegang geweigerd
<CoolePascal> sudo
<Priyantha> /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<momak27> I need help with canal digitaal card
<Priyantha> die file moet je aanpassen
<Priyantha> nee CoolePascal
<Priyantha> resolvconf past hem aan na een reboot
<Priyantha> als in de file /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head nameservers invult
<Priyantha> dan werkt het :)
<bengelke> ook toegang geweigerd prie
<Priyantha> vul daar dan
<Priyantha> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Priyantha> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<Priyantha> je moet het doen met "sudo vi nameserver 8.8.8.8
<bengelke> eerste of tweede ?
<Priyantha> oops
<Priyantha> sudo vi /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<Priyantha> en dan beide toevoegen
<Priyantha> kan je al met vi werken ?
<Priyantha> anders kan je inplaats van vi ook nano gebruiken
<bengelke> wat is vi ?
<bengelke> :)
<Priyantha> vi is een editor :)
<bengelke> neen dat kan ik niet ;)
<Priyantha> een hele handige, maar ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik er in het begin ook altijd ruzie mee had hoor ;)
<bengelke> dus naam server ingeven en dan enter of eerst enter ?
<Priyantha> probeer dan maar "sudo nano /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head"
<Priyantha> jups
<Priyantha> dan copy/paste je gewoon
<Priyantha> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Priyantha> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<Priyantha> dat erin
<Priyantha> en dan sla je die file op
<Priyantha> als je dat hebt gedaan doe je dit "sudo resolvconf -u"
<Priyantha> dan is het aangepast en wel :)
<CoolePascal> prietke kan
<CoolePascal> nieuw zeker
<CoolePascal> ergernis ten top dus
<Priyantha> precies CoolePascal ;)
<bengelke> ik krijg nu dynamic resolv config
<Priyantha> je hebt alles ingevuld bengelke ?
<bengelke> ik denk het
<bengelke> dat eerste met die beide nameservers
<Priyantha> heel goed
<bengelke> en dan enter en dan kreeg ik dit beeld
<bengelke> do not edit this file by hand staat er
<bengelke> your changes will be overwritten
<Priyantha> in welke file staat dat ?
<bengelke> dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver
<bengelke> en onderaan staat /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<bengelke> 2 lines, 151 characters
<Priyantha> mmmm
<Priyantha> je hebt die file /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<Priyantha> daar heb je die nameservers aan toegevoegd toch ?
<bengelke> ja
<Priyantha> want dat is het enige :)
<Priyantha> als je dan daarna die resolvconf -u hebt gedaan
<Priyantha> dan moet je nu als je een "cat /etc/resolv.conf" doet
<Priyantha> moet je die nameservers daar ook in zien staan
<Priyantha> klopt dat ?
<bengelke> 8.8.8.8 en 8.4.4.4
<Priyantha> top :)
<Priyantha> probeer eens et internet op te gaan :D
<bengelke> zie enkel een nameserver
<bengelke> zal het nog eens opnieuw doen
<Priyantha> zie je niet gewoon
<Priyantha> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Priyantha> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<Priyantha> als je cat /etc/resolv.conf doet ?
<Ubuntu007> Hallo
<Ubuntu007> Zou iemand me kunnen helpen met het instellen van een DHCP op Ubuntu 12.04 server?
<bengelke> nee dan ook niet
<Priyantha> een DHCP server ?
<bengelke> moet iets fout gedaan hebben
<Priyantha> okay bengelke :)
<Priyantha> gewoon even vanaf stap 1 beginnen dan
<Ubuntu007> Klopt, een server
<bengelke> ok tot straks ;)
<Priyantha> okay :)
<Priyantha> Ubuntu007: je zou lui kunnen zijn
<Ubuntu007> Ik ben er nog onbekend mee. Maar ik wilde gewoon wat uit proberen
<Ubuntu007> Hoezo?
<Priyantha> en apt-get install tasksel, kunnen doen
<Ubuntu007> gedaan..
<Ubuntu007> Maar,
<Ubuntu007> de server hoeft nu nog geen dhcp server te worden. Ik bedoel hij moet zijn eigen IP krijgen
<Priyantha> oooooooow
<Ubuntu007> De server kan op dit moment niet pingen naar me bestaande Win 7 machine
<Ubuntu007> vice versa ook niet
<Priyantha> zitten ze in de zelfde range ?
<Ubuntu007> als ik ifconfig doe.. staat er bij eth0...geen IP.. lo: is mijn loopback en vibr0 naar een vmnet ( dit vind ik ook al raar )
<Ubuntu007> ja, daar heb ik dus even hulp bij nodig haha
<Priyantha> ahja
<Priyantha> is het een VM ?
<Ubuntu007> nope.
<Priyantha> mmmm een fysieke machine dus
<Ubuntu007> Ik heb wel wat vm's draaien op mijn Win 7, maar die staat ten eerste niet aan, maar die ziet hij wel?
<Ubuntu007> Klopt
<Priyantha> zou niet moeten :)
<Ubuntu007> nee precies? Hoe kan dat dan..
<Priyantha> maareh ik zou om te beginnen eens kijken of je ervoor kan zorgen dat je een IP adres krijgt van je DHCP server in je netwerk
<Priyantha> heb je een DHCP server draaien ? of een router oid ?
<Ubuntu007> ja, ik wil gewoon een dhcp IP ontvangen van mijn Huawei
<Priyantha> je hebt een Huawei router ?
<Ubuntu007> ja
<Priyantha> ah is dat bedraad of draadloos ? ik ken Huawei alleen maar van de dongels, telefoon en enterprise routers ;)
<Ubuntu007> Beide:)
<Priyantha> ah okay :)
<Ubuntu007> De win7 is op het moment draadloos en de Ubuntu server ook, maar de PS3 draait bijv wired
<Priyantha> wel vreemd dat je machine niet gewoon automatisch een IP krijgt dan, want dat is default behavior van Ubuntu volgens mij
<Ubuntu007> tja
<Ubuntu007> als ik in vi etc/network/interfaces zit, zie ik ook niet erg veel
<Ubuntu007> the primary network interface
<Ubuntu007> auto eth0
<Ubuntu007> Iface eth inet dhcp
<Priyantha> ah dat is fout
<Priyantha> auto eth0
<Priyantha> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Ubuntu007> ok..
<Priyantha> zou het moeten zijn
<Ubuntu007> dat heb ik ?
<Priyantha> eth zonder cijfer gaat nooit werken
<Priyantha> or
<Priyantha> je zei net zonder 0 :P
<Ubuntu007> sorry
<Ubuntu007> daar staat ook een 0 achter, haha.
<Priyantha> ah
<Priyantha> heb je iets van network-manager ook draaien ?
<Priyantha> of dat niet ?
<Ubuntu007> geen idee? Dat is:$
<Priyantha> dat is een tool die je netwerk shizzle kan managen :)
<Ubuntu007> Ok oke. Nee, dat niet dus
<Priyantha> je draait grafisch of alleen console ?
<Ubuntu007> console
<Priyantha> ah ok
<Priyantha> dan vind ik het maar vreemd :)
<Priyantha> kan je niet gewoon bij wijze van test gewoon even handmatig een IP geven ?
<bengelke> priyantha kunnen we dan nog eens stap voor stap te werk gaan want het werkt blijkbaar niet zoals het hoort :s
<Priyantha> tuurlijk bengelke
<bengelke> dank u
<Priyantha> stap1: "sudo vi nano /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head"
<Priyantha> als je daarin zit dan ga onder de huidige tekst het volgende neerzetten
<Priyantha> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Priyantha> namesrver 8.8.4.4
<Ubuntu007_> Je bedoeld:
<Ubuntu007_> auto eth0 iface   eth0 inet static  address 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 network 192.168.1.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255 gateway 192.168.1.1
<Ubuntu007_> Zoiets?
<Ubuntu007_> Heb ik nl al geprobeerd
<Priyantha> daarna doe je "F2" dan kan je saven
<Priyantha> ja precies Ubuntu007
<Priyantha> dat zit je als het goed in het zelfde netwerk
<Ubuntu007_> Dan geeft hij bij ifconfig, netjes de ingesteld waarde aan, maar geeft geen oplossing
<Priyantha> kan je dan alsnog niet pingen ?
<Ubuntu007_> kan nog niet pingen naar win7 dan
<bengelke> heb ik gedaan
<bengelke> dan op enter ?
<Priyantha> kan je wel pingen naar 192.168.1.1 Ubuntu007 ?
<Priyantha> ja bengelke
<Ubuntu007_> Ook niet
<bengelke> dan f2
<Ubuntu007_> heel raar
<Priyantha> bengelke: als je F2 hebt gedaan dan save je
<Priyantha> dan sluit die nano af als het goed is
<Priyantha> Ubuntu007_: wel vreemd
<bengelke> en hoe save ik ?
<Ubuntu007_> Network is unreachable eeft hij dus aan
<Priyantha> bengelke: saven doe je door "F2" te drukken
<Priyantha> dan vraagt die of je de wijziging wilt opslaan
<CoolePascal> wat voor editor gebruik jij ?
<Priyantha> dan kies je "Y"
<Priyantha> CoolePascal: nano
<CoolePascal> SCHANDE
<Priyantha> CoolePascal: nano = voor beginners goed zat
<CoolePascal> kijk dat is nu echt voor watjes !
<CoolePascal> nee is het niet
<bengelke> er staat nu nameserver 8.8.8.8 en nameserver 8.4.4.4 maar het blijft openstaan en ik zie niet dat hij vraagt over die wijzigingen hoor
<Priyantha> probeer dan eens "CTRL + X"
<Ubuntu007_> nee melding blijft: network is unreachable
<Priyantha> vreemd Ubuntu007_...
<Ubuntu007_> ik kan wel pingen naar een VMnet?.. Dit is echt heel raar. Dit zou al helemaal niet moeten kunnen.
<CoolePascal> Ubu7   ifconfig /
<Priyantha> en dat IP adres is nog niet in gebruik ?
<CoolePascal> ?
<Ubuntu007_> En dan..
<CoolePascal> enter meneer.
<Ubuntu007_> Nope.
<Ubuntu007_> Niet in gebruik
<Ubuntu007_> dat begreep ik CoolePascal, haha
<Priyantha> bengelke lukt het ?
<CoolePascal> ;)
<CoolePascal> dan is er idd geen netwerk
<Ubuntu007_> ik krijg, eth0, lo en virbr0
<Priyantha> want het opslaan van wijzigingen is toch wel zo'n beetje het makkelijkste wat er is ;)
<Ubuntu007_> Idd.
<Priyantha> als het alsnog niet lukt bengelke
<bengelke> momentje heb het opnieuw gedaan ;)
<Priyantha> ok
<Ubuntu007_> achter eth0 staat vanalles behalve een IP, gateway of id
<bengelke> control x ?
<Priyantha> ja
<Priyantha> dat is het zelfde als F2 ;)
<bengelke> of control + x
<Priyantha> het afsluiten van nano
<bengelke> geen van bieden werkt
<Priyantha> control x
<Priyantha> jeetje
<Priyantha> je zit wel in nano ?
<bengelke> bij het eerste komt een q te staan en bij het tweede command een X
<Priyantha> of zit je in vi ?
<bengelke> ja
<CoolePascal> bengelke ++
<bengelke> sudo vi nano /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<CoolePascal> je mag blijven
<bengelke> heb dit ingegeven
<bengelke> lol
<Priyantha> lol
<Priyantha> dat gaat fout bengelke ;)
<CoolePascal> ja die nano mowt weg he
<Priyantha> je moet "sudo nano /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head" doen
<bengelke> lolµ
<Priyantha> via moet je weglaten
<bengelke> ok
<Priyantha> en vooral niet luisteren naar CoolePascal ;)
<CoolePascal> ga wweer verder met gitaar spelen
<CoolePascal> veel interesanter dan werk
<Priyantha> veel plezier schat ;)
<CoolePascal> ;)
<Ubuntu007_> Hm, nu zit ik nog met het probleem.
<Priyantha> Ubuntu007_: op je windows systeem
<Ubuntu007_> Ja,
<Priyantha> kan je daar eens een "ipconfig /all" doen ?
<Ubuntu007_> Jep
<Priyantha> in een cmd ?
<Ubuntu007_> ja
<Ubuntu007_> Wat wil je weten?
<Priyantha> en dan eens 1-op-1 vergelijken wat je gateway is je netmask en je broadcast ?
<Priyantha> even dubbel checken of je het goed heb staan op je ubuntu machine
<Priyantha> hoevaak ik niet typo's heb gemaakt en er nog zo van overtuigd was dat ik dat niet deed :)
<bengelke> gewijzigde buffer opslaan ?
<bengelke> ja ?
<Ubuntu007_> Gateway is duidelijk, broadcast wordt niet weergeven ( maar als ik dhcp kies in dat vi bestandje, hoef ik dit ook niet aan te geven , alleen bij static ),
<Priyantha> ja bengelke !
<Priyantha> nu gaat het goed !
<bengelke> :)
<Priyantha> vul je broadcast bij je statische dan ook niet in Ubuntu007_ het hoeft niet namelijk
<bengelke> opslaan in bestand ...
<Priyantha> gewoon enter :)
<bengelke> ok we staan al zover
<Priyantha> cool!
<bengelke> en nu testen of het werkt mijn internet ?
<bengelke> hehe
<Priyantha> nu "sudo resolvconf -u"
<Priyantha> als je dat hebt gedaan
<bengelke> ach
<bengelke> ok
<Priyantha> doe eventjes een "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<Ubuntu007_> nee, maar ik kies toch voor DHCP? Dan vul ik ook niets in?
<Priyantha> en check op de nieuwe nameserver toevoegingen erin staan
<Priyantha> nee als je voor dhcp kiest niet nee Ubuntu007_
<Priyantha> maar het lijkt er op dat dat niet werkt toch ;)
<Priyantha> Ubuntu007_: wat je nog kunt proberen
<Priyantha> is als sudo het volgende
<Priyantha> sudo dhclient eth0
<Ubuntu007_> klopt
<bengelke> euhm neen...
<Priyantha> staat er niks in bengelke ?
<Ubuntu007_> ok wacht
<Ubuntu007_> ij zegt: can
<bengelke> maar als ik sudo resolvconf -u doe  kom er op dat het geen symbolisch link is to /run/resolveconf/resolv.conf
<Priyantha> bengelke: doe eens "sudo /etc/init.d/resolvconf restart"
<Ubuntu007_> hij zegt: can't find eht0
<bengelke> er staat nog altijd die ene nameserver in zoals voorheen
<Priyantha> ow das wel vreemd bengelke
<Priyantha> wat je kunt doen is het volgende bengelke
<Priyantha> sudo rm /etc/resolv.conf
<bengelke> heb die restart gedaan he
<Priyantha> en check eens is /run/resolveconf/resolv.conf bestaat ?
<Priyantha> ow ok
<Priyantha> werkte dat ?
<bengelke> wat moet er daar op komen ?
<bengelke> dat werkte idd
<bengelke> dat het converted to a upstart job
<Priyantha> okay
<Priyantha> is je /etc/resolv.conf nu veranderd ?
<Priyantha> check dat even
<Priyantha> want dat is het belangrijkste :)
<Ubuntu007_> Priyantha: sorry typfout van mezelf. hij is aan het nadenken op het moment
<bengelke> toegang geweigerd
<Priyantha> okay cool Ubuntu007_ :)
<Priyantha>  "cat /etc/resolv.conf" bengelke :)
<Priyantha> dan kan je kijken of die nu veranderd is of niet
<bengelke> map bestaat niet
<Ubuntu007_> Ok, nog steeds aan het nadenken. Lijkt me wel lang duren nu
<Priyantha> jje hebt zeker "rm /etc/resolv.conf" gedaan of niet bengelke ? :P
<Priyantha> want als dat zo is...dan klopt dat :P
<bengelke> zal het nog eens doen ;)
<Priyantha> dat is dan niet goed nee Ubuntu007_ :)
<Priyantha> nee bengelke
<Priyantha> hoeft niet ;)
<Priyantha> rm is verwijderen :P
<Priyantha> dus weg is weg ;)
<bengelke> oei
<bengelke> haha
<Ubuntu007_> Ok. Wat nu dan?
<Priyantha> kan je even checken of je een file hebt /run/resolveconf/resolv.conf ?
<Priyantha> dus "cat /run/resolveconf/resolv.conf"
<Priyantha> Ubuntu007_: heb je je kabels al gechecked ?
<Priyantha> zoiets simpels kan het ook zijn namelijk
<Ubuntu007_> Uhm, geen kabels. Draadloos he
<Priyantha> ow wacht bengelke
<bengelke> map bestaat niet staat er
<Ubuntu007_> Uhm, met kabel doet hij het dus wel..:-$
<Priyantha> mmmm
<Priyantha> vaag bengelke
<Priyantha> okay Ubuntu007_
<bengelke> terwijl ik daarnet nochtans de map aangemaakt heb en opgeslagen
<Priyantha> dan weet ik nu wat we fout doen Ubuntu007_ ;)
<Ubuntu007_> vertel :-D
<Priyantha> eth0 = kabel
<Priyantha> wlan0 = wifi
<Ubuntu007_> :-(
<Priyantha> ;)
<Ubuntu007_> en hoe pas ik dit aan
<bengelke> dus als je even geduld hebt doe ik het nog eens opnieuw :p lol
<Priyantha> doe eens "iwconfig" Ubuntu007_
<Priyantha> geen probleem bengelke
<Ubuntu007_> eth0 : no wireless extensions en achter eth1 staat wel iets
<Priyantha> ah
<Priyantha> IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:
<Priyantha> zoiets ?
<bengelke> ik geef dit in ... sudo nano /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head en dan opent nano met de nameservers er al in
<Priyantha> iets wat daarop lijkt Ubuntu007_
<bengelke> dus moet die map toch al bestaan he
<Priyantha> dat is goed bengelke :)
<Priyantha> als je nu eens het volgende doet
<Priyantha> "sudo touch /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf"
<Ubuntu007_> Klopt, achter eth1 staat dat
<bengelke> maar moet ik eerst enter doen en opslaan ?
<bengelke> hier staat ^O is opslaan
<Priyantha> en dan daarna "sudo ln -s /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf"
<Priyantha> gewoon F2 bengelke
<Priyantha> dat is goed genoeg
<bengelke> ok
<bengelke> en dan sudo touch ....
<Priyantha> ja
<Priyantha> 15:25 < Priyantha> "sudo touch /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf"
<Priyantha> dat :)
<bengelke> heb ik gedaan
<Priyantha> heel goed !
<Ubuntu007_> Klopt, dat staat achter Eth1
<bengelke> flink he :p
<Priyantha> en nu mijn laatste stap bengelke
<Priyantha> die sudo ln -s
<Priyantha> die stap
<Priyantha> 15:26 < Priyantha> en dan daarna "sudo ln -s /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf"
<Priyantha> die
<Priyantha> Ubuntu007_: okay
<Priyantha> dat is goed :)
<Priyantha> Ubuntu007_: zie je ook dat die verbonden is met een ssid ?
<Ubuntu007_> Oke, en wat moet ik nu doen, zodat de wireless ook werkt
<Priyantha> Ubuntu007_: bij mij zie ik dit bijvoorbeeld
<Priyantha> wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"BecauseWeCan"
<Ubuntu007_> off/any
<Priyantha>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.432 GHz  Access Point: 74:EA:3A:EA:02:30
<Priyantha> dan betekend dat dat hij NIET verbonden is met je wireless Ubuntu007_ :)
<Ubuntu007_> En tijdens installatie heb ik dit inderdaad ingevoerd, nu ik me dit bedenk
<Ubuntu007_> Oke, dacht ik idd ook.
<Ubuntu007_> maar ik wil hem verbinden:-)
<Priyantha> bengelke: lukt het ?
<bengelke> en dan enter ?
<Priyantha> Ubuntu007_: heeft je netwerk beveiliging met wpa ?
<Priyantha> ja bengelke
<Ubuntu007_> Jep
<bengelke> ok
<Priyantha> bengelke: als je dat hebt gedaan dan heb je alle linkjes gelegd
<Ubuntu007_> Ik heb het ook even via wep geprobeerd ,straks ( wep op router ipv wpa2 )
<Priyantha> bengelke: als je nu "sudo resolvconf -u" doet ?
<Priyantha> krijg je dan weer een foutmelding ?
<bengelke> nee
<Priyantha> okay Ubuntu007_ het vervelende aan wireless is, dat ik niet helemaal weet hoe je dat via de console moet configgen
<bengelke> dan komt er niets
<Priyantha> het kan wel
<Ubuntu007_> o
<Priyantha> met wpa_supplicant
<bengelke> gewoon een regel om terug een prompt in te geven
<Ubuntu007_> dat is jammer.. haha
<Priyantha> bengelke: dat is  goed !
<Priyantha> doe nu eens "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<Priyantha> Ubuntu007_: ik ga je alsnog proberen te helpen hoor :)
<Ubuntu007_> Ah heel fijn
<bengelke> nog steeds maar één nameserver
<Priyantha> welke zie je bengelke ?
<Priyantha> weer 127.0.0.1 ?
<bengelke> 127.0.1.1
<Priyantha> ahja
<Priyantha> das wel vaag zeg...
<bengelke> ik vind het alles behalve vaag .....
<bengelke> :)
<Priyantha> gheghe :P
<bengelke> maar ik heb nu internet !
<Priyantha> ja bengelke ?
<bengelke> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bengelke> :p
<Priyantha> wauw :)
<bengelke> hehe
<Priyantha> mooi !
<bengelke> hartelijk dank hoor
<Priyantha> gefixed dan :)
<Priyantha> alsjeblief
<Priyantha> Ubuntu007_: ik ga even voor je kijken
<bengelke> hoe vaag het ook mag zijn...
<Ubuntu007_> heel fijn, dankje
<bengelke> je bent aan het goeie adres voor hulp ubuntu007
<bengelke> ;)
<Ubuntu007_> Haha, ja, dat geloof ik inderdaad ook wel
<bengelke> bij priyantha he ;)
<Ubuntu007_> ;-)
<bengelke> zit je ook op facebook priyantha ... je weet nooit dat ik je nog eens nodig kan/zal hebben ;)
<Priyantha> ja dat wel, maar ik zit hier ook altijd ingelogd :)
<bengelke> ok ;)
<Priyantha> ik heb het gevonden denk ik voor je Ubuntu007_ :)
<Ubuntu007_> Vertel :)
<Priyantha> laten we het een en ander uit proberen okay ? :)
<Priyantha> ben je bekend met vi ? of gebruik je liever nano ?
<Ubuntu007_> Geen van beide, maar dan toch liever Vi :)
<Priyantha> okay, je weet hoe je dingen toevoegd en wijzigd met vi enzo ? want dan moet je dat gebruiken ja :)
<Priyantha> nou okay
<Priyantha> "sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces"
<Priyantha> in die file voeg je toe:
<Priyantha> auto wlan0
<Priyantha> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Priyantha> wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Ubuntu007_> wacht
<Priyantha> als je dat hebt gedaan doe je escape en dan ":wq!"
<Priyantha> owja wacht
<Priyantha> vervang wlan0 door eth1 :)
<Priyantha> want je zei net dat je bij eth1 wireless dingen zag toch ?
<Ubuntu007_> iets van ESSID idd
<Ubuntu007_> ok w8
<Ubuntu007_> waar moet dat onder. Primary network of loopback?
<Priyantha> gewoon helemaal onderaan
<Priyantha> een entertje en dan gewoon een nieuw blokje beginnen
<Ubuntu007_> ok gedaan
<Priyantha> top
<Priyantha> auto eth1
<Priyantha> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<Priyantha> wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Priyantha> da theb je ervan gemaakt ?
<Priyantha> als je dat hebt gedaan
<Priyantha> dan moet je een nieuwe file maken
<Priyantha> "sudo vi /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"
<Priyantha> in die file moet je het volgende zetten
<Priyantha> network={ ssid="netwerknaam" proto=RSN key_mgmt=WPA-PSK pairwise=CCMP TKIP group=CCMP TKIP psk="je wachtwoord"
<Priyantha> }oops
<Priyantha> dat dus niet
<Ubuntu007_> wacht
<Priyantha> dus dit
<Priyantha> network={
<Ubuntu007_> ik heb de wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf aangepast
<Ubuntu007_> nu een nnieuwe file
<Ubuntu007_> ok w8
<Priyantha> je hebt dat erin gezet ?
<Priyantha> in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Ubuntu007_> ja
<Priyantha> okay dat is top
<Ubuntu007_> nu even die hele regel
<Priyantha> dan ga je daaruit
<Ubuntu007_> 1 moment
<Ubuntu007_> ben eruit
<Priyantha> dan doe je "sudo vi /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"
<Ubuntu007_> en heb vi /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf aangemaakt
<Priyantha> als je daarin zit
<Ubuntu007_> ja..
<Ubuntu007_> dit dan? network={ ssid="netwerknaam" proto=RSN key_mgmt=WPA-PSK pairwise=CCMP TKIP group=CCMP TKIP psk="je wachtwoord"
<Priyantha> doe dat maar niet
<Priyantha> doe het even zo
<Ubuntu007_> ok
<Priyantha> network={
<Ubuntu007_> alleen dat
<Priyantha>         ssid="netwerknaam"
<Priyantha>         proto=RSN
<Priyantha>         key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
<Priyantha>         pairwise=CCMP TKIP
<Priyantha>         group=CCMP TKIP
<Priyantha>         psk="je wachtwoord"
<Priyantha> }
<Ubuntu007_> allemaal onderelkaar?
<Priyantha> ja
<Priyantha> en dan waar "netwerknaam" staat vervangen door de naam van je wireless netwerk
<Priyantha> en waar "je wachtwoord" staat je wireless passwoord invullen
<Ubuntu007_> met quotes?
<Priyantha> ja
<Ubuntu007_> ok heb ik
<Priyantha> dat is voor als er speciale tekens inzitten :)
<Priyantha> top
<Priyantha> als je dat hebt gedaan dan kan je die file sluiten
<Ubuntu007_> nu gaan die { blauw worden
<Priyantha> dat kan wel kloppen
<Ubuntu007_> oke gesloten
<Priyantha> is syntax hilighting
<Priyantha> okay top
<Ubuntu007_> ahh
<Priyantha> probeer eens een "ifup eth1"
<Priyantha> sudo ervoor
<Priyantha> sorry
<Ubuntu007_> deamon failed to start
<Ubuntu007_> run parts: exited with return code 1
<Priyantha> mmm
<Priyantha> das wel naar :P
<Ubuntu007_> haha
<Priyantha> doe eens "dpkg -l |grep wpa"
<Priyantha> krijg je dan output ?
<Ubuntu007_> ja
<Priyantha> ow toch wel
<Priyantha> wpasupplicant
<Ubuntu007_> wpasupplicant 0.7.3 6ubuntu2
<Priyantha> ok
<Priyantha> dat is opzich goed :)
<Priyantha> dan hebben we nog een foutje ergens
<Priyantha> kan je op http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Ubuntu007_> via Win of server?
<Priyantha> de inhoud van /etc/network/interfaces en van /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Priyantha> zetten ?
<Priyantha> dan kan ik voor je checken of er nog fouten instaan namelijk
<Priyantha> of uhmmm is dat wel handig...want je moet het overtypen he ?
<Priyantha> das wel een beetje vervelend
<Ubuntu007_> ja inderdaad, hahaha
<Priyantha> laat maar dan ;)
<Ubuntu007_> :)
<Priyantha> kan je nog eens /etc/network/interfaces openen ?
<Ubuntu007_> 1 moment
<Priyantha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1350921/
<Priyantha> zoals het daar is
<Priyantha> zo moet het er bij jou ook uitzien
<Priyantha> behalve dan wlan0 moet eth1 zijn
<Priyantha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1350925/
<Priyantha> die dan :)
<Priyantha> die is gewoon 1-op-1 over te nemen
<Ubuntu007_> maar op deze manier is alleen wifi verbinding mogelijk?
<Priyantha> voor je /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf moet je dit overnemen
<Priyantha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1350929/
<Priyantha> je Ubuntu007_ nu eventjes wel
<Priyantha> testen eerst of dat werkt :)
<Priyantha> alles stap voor stap
<Priyantha> als je twee dingen tegelijkertijd probeert te doen dan weet je niet waar het probleem zit
<Ubuntu007_> Ok ik ga het overnemen 1 moment
<Priyantha> ok top :)
<Ubuntu007_> Waar wa ook alweer die wpa supplicant te vinden..:$
<Ubuntu007_> Heb het
<Ubuntu007_> even overnemen nu
<Priyantha> okay top :)
<Priyantha> als het dan alsnog niet werkt, dan kan je nog proberen op http://paste.ubuntu.com/1350938/ over te nemen voor /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf dat is een wat versimpelde config
<Priyantha> die zou namelijk ook moeten werken volgens mij
<Ubuntu007_> done
<Priyantha> top
<Ubuntu007_> oke. even onthouden die
<Ubuntu007_> en nu
<Priyantha> als je dan eens "sudo ifup eth1" doet ?
<Priyantha> wat krijg je dan ?
<Ubuntu007_> run-parts /etc/network.if-pre-up.d/wpasupplicant
<Ubuntu007_> wit hreturn code 1
<Ubuntu007_> failed to start
<Ubuntu007_> rtnetlink answers Operation not possilbe due to rf kill
<Priyantha> mmm toch wel apart dit
<Priyantha> aah
<Priyantha> het kan je driver nog zijn
<Ubuntu007_> o
<Priyantha> gebruik je een usb wireless dongle ofzo ?
<Ubuntu007_> nope
<Ubuntu007_> zit wireless kaartje in
<Priyantha> ah
<Priyantha> PCI-Express ofzo ?
<Priyantha> want dit is een desktop ? of laptop ?
<Ubuntu007_> Geen idee. Durf ik niet te zeggen
<Ubuntu007_> Laptop
<Priyantha> aah okay
<Priyantha> ingebouwd dan dus :)
<Priyantha> mooi
<Ubuntu007_> jup
<Priyantha> welk type laptop is ?
<Ubuntu007_> Acer Travelmate 8100
<Priyantha> okay
<Priyantha> mmmm
<Priyantha> even zien voor je
<Priyantha> heb je een exacter nummer ? want 8100 is de serie
<Priyantha> je hebt als het goed is ook een echt type
<Ubuntu007_> modelnr
<Ubuntu007_> zf1
<Priyantha> okay
<Priyantha> even zei
<Priyantha> *zien
<Priyantha> als je eens "lspci |grep -i network" doet
<Priyantha> krijg je dan twee regels ?
<Ubuntu007_> tnee, alleen de wireless
<Priyantha> ah okay
<Ubuntu007_> (kan het zijn dat de kabel er nu uit is, hij dit niet herkend ) ?
<Priyantha> welk type krijg je ?
<Priyantha> dat is niet erg :) het ging mij ook om de wireless
<Priyantha> ik wil graag weten welk type wireless je hebt :)
<Ubuntu007_> Intel corporation pro wireless 2915abg calexico2
<Ubuntu007_> ok
<Priyantha> okay
<Ubuntu007_> :)
<Priyantha> als je nu eens
<Priyantha> "dpkg -l |grep ndiswrapper" doet ?
<Priyantha> krijg je dan output of niet ?
<Ubuntu007_> nee
<Priyantha> mooi :)
<Priyantha> als je eens eens "lsmod" doet
<Ubuntu007_> daqt zou betekenen>?
<Priyantha> kan je dan kijken of je iets daar tussen ziet van
<Priyantha> iwlwifi ofzo
<Priyantha> of iets met iwl in de naam
<Priyantha> of ipw kan ook
<Ubuntu007_> nee helemaal niet.
<Priyantha> okay dat wel vreemd
<Priyantha> lsmod | grep ipw
<Priyantha> dan krijg je niets ?
<Ubuntu007_> jawel, drie dingen
<Ubuntu007_> 4*
<Ubuntu007_> ipw2200
<Ubuntu007_> libipw
<Ubuntu007_> cfg80211
<Ubuntu007_> en lib80211
<Ubuntu007_> Spijt me, maar ik ga heel even eten. Vind je dat erg?
<Priyantha> nee tuurlijk nie t;)
<Priyantha> eetse :)
<Ubuntu007_> Maar die 4 dingen kreeg ik dus nog.
<Ubuntu007_> ja dankje :)
<Priyantha> ok :)
<Linse> psydroid, 12.10 uitgeprobeerd  beter dan 12.04
<psydroid> Linse, dat dacht ik al, ik heb dezelfde ervaring
<psydroid> alleen jammer, dat het geen LTS versie is
<Linse> ja
<Linse> Ik krijg nu geen rara kleuren meer als ik vlc gebruik
<Linse> en lijkt wel wat sneller ook
<Linse> Jammer van die amazon reclame,dat dan weer wel
<Cees> sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping (http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/TipsEnTrucs#Shopping)
<Linse> bedankt voor de Tip
<Linse> Wat ik wel mooi vind,maar dit keer nie gebruikt,de lvm wizard
<Ubuntu007> Hoi
<Priyantha> welkom terug :)
<Priyantha> Ubuntu007: waarom heb trouwens geen grafische interface ?
<Ubuntu007> Ik zag alleen de Server NO GUI download en dacht ook van, laten we eens gek doen haha
<Priyantha> ahja :P
<Priyantha> is niet echt handig op een laptop he :P
<Ubuntu007> Haha hoezo?
<Priyantha> als je gewoon de desktop variant installeert is de kans groot dat alles out of the box gewoon werkt
<Priyantha> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Ubuntu007> Ja..
<Ubuntu007> Welke versie is dat dan
<Priyantha> ik zou eigenlijk dat proberen ;)
<Priyantha> 12.10
<Priyantha> of 12.04 wat jij wilt
<Priyantha> ik zou gewoon lekker de laatste pakken, nieuwste hardware support enzo
<Ubuntu007> maar is da tgui of niet?
<Priyantha> ja
<Priyantha> desktop=gui
<Priyantha> op de desktop kan je alsnog ook in een console komen :)
<Ubuntu007> Ik kies toch voor server..
<Ubuntu007> Ja, de terminal bedoel je hiermee
<Priyantha> ja
<Priyantha> is toch erg onverstandig met wireless rommel op een laptop, de server variant daar zitten standaard niet de juiste packages op met drivers e.d voor je laptop hardware
<Priyantha> daarom werkt je wireless ook niet
<Priyantha> die wireless kaart heeft waarschijnlijk een intel firmware nodig oid om te kunnen draaien
<Priyantha> en die zit standaard in de desktop variant volgens mij
<Ubuntu007> aha oke. Dus ik moet de desktop variant pakken
<Ubuntu007> Maar de desktop is altijd met gui en de server zonder gui? En wt houdt de cloud download in?
<Priyantha> ja precies ja
<Priyantha> de cloud download dat is een server variant met software bijgeleverd om je eigen private cloud te kunnen maken
<Ubuntu007> Heel vet.
<Ubuntu007> haha.
<Ubuntu007> Oke ik ga het zo eens proberen dan met die download
<Priyantha> de desktop variant ? :)
<Priyantha> top :)
<Ubuntu007> kan ik ook op de Desktop varian een webserver maken dan oid? Ik had net namelijk op die Ubuntu server een index.html in de var/www/ staan, deze kan ik mooi benaderen via de Win7 machine. Maar hoe benader ik deze vanuit buiten?
<Ubuntu007> Jep met de desktop variant
<Priyantha> jahoor dat kan ook
<Ubuntu007> En hoe benader ik deze vanuit buiten? Begreep poort 80 of 8080, maar deze staan al op. Maar nog nie gekoppeld aan een extern Ip
<Priyantha> dat moet je dan zometeen in je router doen
<Priyantha> portforwarding heet dat
<Ubuntu007> Jep, dat heb ik gezien. Maar als ik dan bij extern IP mijn externe IP ingeef, vraagt hij of ik dat zeker weet ( lijkt erop dat hij dan de ebpagina van mijn router overschrijft waardoor ik later mijn webpagina niet meer kan opvragen )
<Priyantha> neehoor dat gebeurd niet
<Ubuntu007> o
<Ubuntu007> Maar als ik nu http://externipadres/index.html opgeef, kom ik op mijn router uit. als ik straks een webserver heb draaien, dan overschrijft hij dit?
<Priyantha> jups dat wel ja :)
<Priyantha> bij je router komen moet je ook alleen van binnenuit doen
<Priyantha> wat je kan doen je router op bijvoorbeeld poort 8080 laten luisteren voor de buitenwereld
<Ubuntu007> Aah, dus via 192.168.1.1 zal dit altijd blijven lukken?
<Priyantha> zodat je daar wel bij kan blijven
<Priyantha> ja
<Priyantha> dat blijft gewoon
<Ubuntu007> ok
<Ubuntu007> maar dat is stap 2 :-D
<Ubuntu007> eerst de desktop variant installeren
<Priyantha> ja :)
<Ubuntu007> Kun je mij daar eens mee helpen Priyantha
<Ubuntu007> met het benaderen vanaf buiten
<inktvis75> <reclame> http://ubuntuparty.nl/programma/522 </reclame>
<Ubuntu007> Hallo
<bengelke> priyantha ? :p
<CoolePascal> yo bengeltje
<bengelke> yo coolepascal :p
<CoolePascal> prietje vast weer op de versiertoer he
<Priyantha> haha
<bengelke> och dat ze gelijk heeft ;)
<Priyantha> hi bengelke :)
<Priyantha> alles nog in orde ?
<bengelke> nu zullen jullie mss wel zeggen dat het niet goed is om via torrent te downloaden maar toch .. ik doe het wel :)
<bengelke> maar ik krijg nu geen toegang tot mijn harde schijf...
<bengelke> via transmission
<CoolePascal> permissies
<Priyantha> ow ach ik doe het ook :P maar vooral voor private trackers voor autosport spul
<bengelke> ja alles is nog in orde..
<CoolePascal> hoe heb je die gemount ?
<bengelke> die is nog altijd hetzelfde als voor de upgrade
<Priyantha> CoolePascal kan je vast helpen bengelke :) ga ik weer verder kijken naar mijn serie :)
<CoolePascal> bengeltje zelfs ik heb wel eens films gedownload
<bengelke> het is maar sinds ik die upgrade gedaan heb naar 12.10 dat het niet meer werkt
<CoolePascal> wat jij je Prietje
<Priyantha> het vervelende is, die is in het Chinees dus ik 'moet' kijken anders kan ik het niet volgen :P
<bengelke> haha
<CoolePascal> zo ongeveer elk kanaal dat ik join daar komt prietje ook
<CoolePascal> rare gast
<bengelke> krijg dus gewoon nadat hij zo'n 5mb gedownload heeft .. toegang geweigerd
<CoolePascal> priyanta ben je dikker geworden ?
<Priyantha> haha
<bengelke> dat zal de aantrekkingskracht zijn zeker tussen jullie coolepascal
<CoolePascal> HMmm neee mopper mompel mopper
<Priyantha> bengelke heb je gekeken hoe je permissies staan ?
<CoolePascal> ik val juist af hoor
<CoolePascal> idd
<Priyantha> van de map waar je naartoe download ?
<bengelke> ach momentje
<CoolePascal> hoe heb je die disk gemount bengeltje
<Priyantha> over de user/group het zelfde is als de user van transmission ?
<bengelke> die heb ik nochtans niet veranderd van bij de 12.04
<Priyantha> is ook hendig om te weten
<CoolePascal> mount tiepen
<CoolePascal> doe nou maaer gewoon
<Priyantha> gewoon even 'mount' intypen en dat op http://paste.ubuntu.com/ zetten
<CoolePascal> vroeger vroeg ik gewoon een login
<CoolePascal> tegenwoordig weten ze niet eens meer hoe ze dat moeten regelen
<Priyantha> gheghe ;)
<Priyantha> je begint oud te worden Pascal :P
<bengelke> maptoegang... bestanden aanmaken en verwijderen
<bengelke> en waar typ ik mount ?
<Priyantha> gewoon in de terminal
<Priyantha> zonder verdere argumenten
<bengelke> aja daar :p
<Priyantha> zoals: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1351782/
<bengelke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1351786/
<Priyantha> CoolePascal ! suc6 ;)
<Priyantha> help jij bengelke verder ?
<CoolePascal> k
<Priyantha> ik wil toch even graag die serie afkijken :)
<bengelke> dank u wel ;)
<CoolePascal> Bengelke doe es     ls -ld /media/bart/STOREX
<bengelke> drwx------ 1 bart bart 16384 nov  9 17:32 /media/bart/STOREX
<CoolePascal> ?
<CoolePascal> hmm
<CoolePascal> odd
<bengelke> dan komt dit tevoorschijn
<CoolePascal> en doe es het zelfde maar dan  met optie -l     (dus zonder d)
<bengelke> totaal 36 drwx------ 1 bart bart 20480 nov 11 21:51 films drwx------ 1 bart bart  8192 jul 14 12:40 films voor de kinderen drwx------ 1 bart bart  4096 nov  9 16:24 muziek drwx------ 1 bart bart  4096 nov  9 18:08 programma en setup drwx------ 1 bart bart     0 mrt 10  2012 $RECYCLE.BIN drwx------ 1 bart bart     0 jul 20  2011 System Volume Information
<CoolePascal> hmmm vreemd ik zie niets vreemds
<CoolePascal> wat voor fout krijg je precies ?
<Priyantha> ps aux |grep -i transmission
<Priyantha> onder welke user draait tranmission ? :)
<CoolePascal> neem aan dat dat gewoon bart is
<CoolePascal> maar
<Priyantha> zou je volgende vraag kunnen zijn :P
<CoolePascal> vlalt te proberen
<Priyantha> kan ook als daemon zijn ;)
<CoolePascal> ohhh
<CoolePascal> is dat zo ?
<Priyantha> jups
<CoolePascal> wist ik niet
<CoolePascal> gebruik dat nooit
<CoolePascal> vroegah wel es
<CoolePascal> maar
<bengelke> dat kwam dus tevoorschijn
<CoolePascal> alles in op youtube
<CoolePascal> ja prima bengelke
<bengelke> maar ik heb er niets aan veranderd hoor en als ik het opsla op mijn vaste schijf en dan overzet naar mijn mediaplayer dan lukt het wel
<CoolePascal> ja
<CoolePascal> maar ik weet nog steeds niet wat je probleem is
<CoolePascal> wat voor melding krijg je
<bengelke> fout: toegang geweigerd
<CoolePascal> hmmm
<CoolePascal> vreemd
<CoolePascal> waar precies probeert hij een file te schrijven
<CoolePascal> kun je dat achterhalen
<CoolePascal> file location of zo
<bengelke> na 5mb te hebben gedownload naar mijn mediaplayer ... dan komt dat bericht .. fout: toegang geweigerd als hij naar de map van films download
<CoolePascal> doe es     df
<bengelke> maar als ik dan naar de rechten kijk waar het lukt en waar het niet lukt dan is het verschillend maar ik kan de rechten niet wijzigen
<CoolePascal> wat zijn de verschillen
<CoolePascal> kun je dat laten zien
<CoolePascal> want
<CoolePascal> dat is wel je probleem
<bengelke> bijvoorbeeld bij rechten... groep: bart   maptoegang: bestanden gebruiken heb ik de map waar het wel lukt
<CoolePascal> beetje tempo Bart,  Coole moet naar bed
<bengelke> maar bij de andere staat dat niet en kan ik het niet instellen
<CoolePascal> duidelijk
<CoolePascal> idd
<CoolePascal> dan twee dingen
<bengelke> evenals anderen.. maptoegang bestanden gebruiken bij die die wel lukt
<CoolePascal> doe es      grep bart /etc/group
<CoolePascal> en
<CoolePascal> hmm
<CoolePascal> weet ik ff niet
<CoolePascal> je kunt die permissies veranderen
<CoolePascal> in consie
<CoolePascal> moet je er     sudoi voor zetten
<CoolePascal> sudo
<bengelke> sudo  en wat moet daar achter komen van opdracht ?
<CoolePascal>   ja
<CoolePascal> bv
<CoolePascal>     sudo   chmod 775 films
<CoolePascal> dan vraagtie op je passswd
<bengelke> ok
<bengelke> dus ik moet de map ingeven ?
<bengelke> na sudo ?
<Gorash> als je alle content wilt doen sudo chmod -R 755 films
<Maikel> directory
<Gorash> paradoxical@Enigma:~$ sudo chmod -R 777 blabla
<Gorash> [sudo] password for paradoxical:
<bengelke> chmod: kan geen toegang krijgen tot ‘films’: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<Gorash> en dan je pass, done
<Gorash> de dirnaam is case sensitive
<CoolePascal> haha
<CoolePascal> je moet wel naar de goede dir gaan he
<CoolePascal> en netjes tiepen idd
<bengelke> :)
<CoolePascal> maar
<bengelke> waar vind ik de dirnaam ?
<CoolePascal> ik moet zo offline
<Gorash> beste is om hem in je home dit te zetten
<Gorash> dus cd ~
<CoolePascal> ls /media/dinges/dinges
<Priyantha> sudo chmod -R 777 /media/bart/STOREX
<Priyantha> klaar
<Priyantha> het is toch maar een usb schijf
<Gorash> waarom 777?
<CoolePascal> omdat prietje dat zegt
<CoolePascal> maar idd 775 moet het zijn
<Priyantha> omdat het kan ? :+
<CoolePascal> en
<CoolePascal> dan ook nog
<CoolePascal> moet de groep goed staan
<CoolePascal> allemaal geen idee
<CoolePascal> keeek liever zelf op die bak
<Priyantha> het is maar een lokale schijf, is geen server :)
<CoolePascal> dan ben ik in 2 min klaar
<Gorash> sorry maar iemand leren op 777 te chmodden lijkt me niet de bedoeling
<CoolePascal> nu lekker in bad
<Gorash> just my 2 cents :P
<bengelke> heb ik gedaan en nu moet ik die rechten veranderen ?
<CoolePascal> dna naar bed
<CoolePascal> Gorash,  mee eens
<CoolePascal> maar Gorash waarschijnlijk is die disk  vfat
<CoolePascal> die ken maar een permissie set
<CoolePascal> dus het is al 777
<CoolePascal> dit geval niet kenlijk,
<CoolePascal> bart vraag me morgen maar ff
<Gorash> hmm als het niet anders kan moet het maar dan, hmz :P
<CoolePascal> nu bedje
<bengelke> :)
<bengelke> toch bedankt voor de moeite :)
<Gorash> find . -type d -exec chmod 777 {} \;
<Gorash> find . -type f -exec chmod 777 {} \;	
<Gorash> ook handig
<bengelke> bart@bart-HP-Compaq-dx6100-MT-PE231EA:~$ find . -type f -exec chmod 777 {} \;  chmod: veranderen van toegangsrechten van ‘./.nano.swo’: Bewerking niet toegestaan chmod: veranderen van toegangsrechten van ‘./.nano.swp’: Bewerking niet toegestaan
<Gorash> moet als sudo
<Gorash> en niet vergeten, altijd in de dir runnen die je 777 wilt hebben
<bengelke> en hoe gaat dat ? :) ben een leek hoor :)
<Gorash> uitkijken met deze!
<bengelke> het enige wat ik wil is de rechten veranderen zodat het wel werkt ;)
<Gorash> dus, je wilt de map media/files     alles naar 777
<Gorash> cd /media/files
<bengelke> 777 of 775 is gelijk als het maar werkt ;)
<Gorash> sudo find . -type d -exec chmod 777 {} \
<Gorash> sudo find . -type f -exec chmod 777 {} \;
<Gorash> de -type d = directory
<Gorash> de -type f = files
<lordievader> Is "sudo chmod -R 777 ./" niet makkelijker?
<Gorash> all the same
<Priyantha> ben ik weer
<Priyantha> moest even de wasmachine leeghalen en ophangen wat erin zat :P
<bengelke> :)
<bengelke> waarom kan ik die rechten niet gewoon veranderen ?
<Priyantha> je moet eerst even 100% duidelijk hebben wélke map je moet hebben
<Priyantha> als je dat 100% zeker weet dan moet je naar die map toe gaan
<bengelke> STOREX
<bengelke> naar die map wil ik gaan ... en daar kan ik subdirectories maken toch ? als de hoofdmap de juiste rechten heeft of niet ?
<Priyantha> precies ja
<Priyantha> heb je in transmission ingestelt dat die daar z'n bestanden moet zetten ?
<bengelke> die moet ik instellen als ik een torrentbestand open
<Priyantha> ah
<bengelke> dan vraagt hij altijd in welke map ik hem wil opslaan
<Priyantha> kan je de inhoud van ~/.transmission/settings.json eens copy/pasten in http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Priyantha> en ook een "ps aux |grep transmission" doen en dat hier posten ?
<bengelke> bart@bart-HP-Compaq-dx6100-MT-PE231EA:~$ ~/.transmission/settings.json bash: /home/bart/.transmission/settings.json: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<Priyantha> mmm
<Priyantha> das wel vaag :P
<Priyantha> had verwacht dat die zou bestaan...
<bengelke> zoals gewoonlijk :p haha
<bengelke> bart@bart-HP-Compaq-dx6100-MT-PE231EA:~$ ps aux |grep transmission bart      2756  2.5  1.3 157252 34188 ?        Sl   22:00   1:19 transmission-gtk bart     19065  0.0  0.0   4412   812 pts/2    S+   22:50   0:00 grep --color=auto transmission
<Priyantha> kan je eens als je in je home directory staat een "find |grep transmission" doen ?
<bengelke> en hoe doe ik dat ?
<bengelke> hoe ga ik naar de home directory priynatha ?
<Priyantha> cd ~
<bengelke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1351911/
<Priyantha> okay thx
<Priyantha> doe eens een cat .config/transmission/settings.json
<Priyantha> en dat ook in paste.ubuntu.com zetten ?
<bengelke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1351923/
<Priyantha> mmmm
<Priyantha> vind daar weinig vreemds aan eigenlijk
<Priyantha> behalve dan dat je een tijdelijke dir hebt
<Priyantha> die misschien niet goed staat
<Priyantha> dat zou kunnen
<Priyantha> kun je een "ls -l /home/bart/Downloads" doen ?
<bengelke> ok
<Priyantha> eventueel ook een "ls -l ~ |grep Downloads"
<bengelke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1351938/
<bengelke> bart@bart-HP-Compaq-dx6100-MT-PE231EA:~$ ls -l ~ |grep Downloads drwxrwxrwx 33 bart bart    16384 nov 11 22:22 Downloads
<Priyantha> mmmm
<Priyantha> ziet er allemaal goed goed uit
<Priyantha> heb je al gechecked of je nog genoeg ruimte vrij hebt ?
<Priyantha> df -h
<bengelke> het is een mediaplayer van 1.5 tb
<bengelke> heb nog 1.3TB vrije ruimte
<Priyantha> en op je /home ?
<bengelke> maar het is de rechten die verschillend zijn met de map waarbij het wel lukt om naar daar te downloaden
<Priyantha> want daar download die namelijk eerst vóórdat die het op je mediaplayer zet
<Priyantha> transmission download eerst alles in /home/bart/Downloads
<Priyantha> als het bestand volledig binnen is dan zet die het ook daadwerkelijk op de juiste locatie
<bengelke> ja dat doet hij nu omdat ik niet kon in storex
<bengelke> dan heb ik het maar naar daar gedownload en dan kan ik het bestand zo overzetten naar storex uit home
<bengelke> daar heb ik nog 27.3 gb over
<Priyantha> mmmm dat is ook genoeg
<Priyantha> apart
<Priyantha> maar bengelke ik ga slapen sorry
<bengelke> want normaal download ik meteen naar storex maar sinds die upgrade lukt dat precies niet meer
<Priyantha> moet morgen weer vroeg op
<bengelke> ik om zes uur ;)
<bengelke> maar ik hoor het morgen dan wel :)
<Priyantha> ik hoop dat Pascal je morgen kan helpen of een ander :)
<Priyantha> ik ben morgen waarschijnlijk niet online
<Priyantha> ga na mijn werk naar m'n ouders namelijk
<bengelke> het zal 's avonds zijn want overdag moet ik werken .. in de bouw ;)
<bengelke> heb je ouders geen pc :p haha grapje hoor
<Priyantha> ah kijk eens aan :)
<Priyantha> haha
<Priyantha> truste alvast!
<bengelke> ik begrijp het ook niet .. sweet dreams ;)
<JanC> iemand die zich nog herinnert hoe je de desktop-achtergrond instelt in compiz?
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-04
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<vin> goedemorgen
<lordievader> Hey vin
<Gorash_> even een domme vraag :P Wanneer ik een cash script maak met: RANDOM= openssl rand -base64 6 en vervolgens mkdir $RANDOM dan krijg ik netjes de actie. Wanneer ik dat doe maar RANDOM_DIR= openssl rand -base64 6 en vervolgens mkdir $RANDOM_DIR dan niet. Wat is de precieze reden!?
<lordievader> Gorash_: $RANDOM bestaat bij mij ook, zonder eerst hem te defineren. Hoogstwaarschijnlijk is dat de reden.
<Gorash_> hmz
<Gorash_> Je hebt gelijk!
 * Skald_9_ groet
<Kebabfish> groet
<psychicist> groet
<OerHeks> oer@AthlonII:~$ groet
<OerHeks> No command 'groet' found, did you mean:
<OerHeks> Command 'Hallo' from package 'groeten' (universe)
<friti> ~$ Man you.
<friti> There is no page about you
<friti> Dat lijkt de enige te zijn van http://www.escomposlinux.org/humor/linux/comandos-unix die nog werkt. De rest werkt niet met bash.
<friti> Correctie, deze werkt nog wel : echo '[q]sa[ln0=aln256%Pln256/snlbx]sb3135071790101768542287578439snlbxq'|dc
<friti> Probeer voor de grap ook eens 'apt-get moo' (sudo is niet nodig)
<JanC> OerHeks: WTF?
<JanC> welke idioot heeft er package names zitten vertalen?
<friti> JanC: Wat bedoel je? Heb je een link?
<Klap-innn> friti: zie 20:14 en verder in dit kanaal
<friti> Ik denk dat OerHeks dat zelf heeft getypt, want as ik dat in een terminal invoer krijg ik gewoon "opdracht niet gevonden"
<Fermata> Zelfde hier. ;)
<friti> Jammer dat het geen 1 april is, anders was het een reuzemop geweest.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-05
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<verbiestw> hallo , ben nieuw hier
<verbiestw> en heb een vraag
<verbiestw> hoe kan iets verwijderen uit ubuntu?
<lordievader> verbiestw: Via het software centrum. Of in een terminal met apt-get.
<verbiestw> @lodievader: hoe geraak in terminal
<verbiestw> @lordievader: ik zou dit moeen verwijderen "libav codec"
<lordievader> verbiestw: Bedoel je "libavcodec53 - Libav codec library" toevallig?
<lordievader> verbiestw: Ctrl+alt+t is het geloof ik in Unity.
<verbiestw> ja
<lordievader> verbiestw: Tik in een terminal "sudo apt-get remove libavcodec53".
<lordievader> En druk vervolgens op enter.
<verbiestw> hij kan het niet vinden
<lordievader> verbiestw: Hij kan wat niet vinden?
<verbiestw> @lordievader libavcodec53
<lordievader> Welke versie van Ubuntu draai je?
<verbiestw> oei, 12.4 denk ik
<verbiestw> :-)
<lordievader> In mijn install van Precise staat libavcodec53 vrolijk in de repo. Krijg je hem te zien als je "apt-cache search libavcodec53" invoert?
<lordievader> <ubottu> libavcodec53 (source: libav): Libav codec library. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.8.8-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size  5666 kB, installed size 14297 kB
<verbiestw> nope
<lordievader> Zou je jouw /etc/apt/sources.list willen pastebinnen?
<Fermata> ...in een nieuwe tab. :+
<Serus> Hi
<Serus> Do we talk dutch here?
<vin> ja
<Serus> ok
<Serus> ik kan de juiste layout voor mijn toetsenbord niet vinden.
<vin> waarschijnlijk vs met dode toetsen
<Serus> Op windows 7 is dat normaal Nederlands en dan verenigde staten internationaal.
<Serus> Dat heb ik alleen ik kan nu ook deze letters neerzetten "ś ḿ"
<Serus> Dus "I'm" word regelmatig "Iḿ"
<Fermata> Ubuntu kent meer "vreemde" tekens dan Windows, zodat je ook ? kunt maken.
<Fermata> Gewoon een keer extra op de spatieblak drukken.
<Serus> Fermata, noem me "pietje precies", maar ik vind dat erg irritand.
<Serus> Ik wil graag dat het werkt zoals ik gewend ben.
<Fermata> Dat is voor zover ik weet niet mogelijk.
<Serus> En er vallen ook geen layouts toe te voegen? Op de raspberrypi kan ik namelijk we bij de juiste layout.
<vin> Serus: je kan dan kiezen voor VS zonder dode toetsen
<vin> weet niet de precieze naam
<vin> maar volgens mij is "dode toetsen" dat je een extra spatie moet doen na een '
<Serus> vin dat klopt
<Serus> maar ik ken dit teken niet: ś
<vin> wat is dan het probeleem?
<Serus> Ik zal het proberen zo goed mogelijk uit te leggen.
<Serus> Op windows 7 kun je de taal instellen en vervolgens combineren met een "vreemde" toetsenbord layout.
<Serus> In mijn geval Taal: Nederlands Layout: Verenigde staten internationaal.
<Serus> Dit zorgt ervoor dat het toetsenbord zich net iets anders gedraagt dan Taal: Engels (vernigde staten) Layout: Verenigde staten internationaal.
<vin> ja, dat snap ik. Maar wil je dan niet gewoon de "VS Internationaal" toetsenbord layout in ubuntu?
<vin> in plaats van VS Internationaal met dode toetsen?
<Serus> Nee, omdat het boven genoemde ook dode toetsen heeft.
<Serus> Maar ubuntu is net klaar met installeren, dus ik ga daar in booten.
<Serus> brb
<Fermata> Ik snap het probleem niet zo.
<Fermata> Oh, hij is zo terug.
<vin> Ik snap er niks
<vin> van
<vin> hij wil dode toetsen maar alleen die hij kent?
<Fermata> Ja.
<Fermata> Want het moet werken zoals het altijd werkt.
<Fermata> Kan ik inkomen.  Maar het lijkt me wat halsstarrig en eigenwijs.
<Charlie> Is er een mogelijkheid om Ubuntu te installeren op een systeem met 1 Gb hdd?
<Fermata> Nee.  Ubuntu is daar zeker te groot voor.
<Charlie> Hoeft niet veel meer te kunnen dan internet, printen en pdf's bekijken. Is er een andere mogelijkheid?
<Fermata> Je zou eens kunnen kijken naar een mini-distro.
<Kebabfish> minidistro gaat wel lukken
<Charlie> kun je wat meer info geven over een mini distro? waar kan ik die vinden?
<OerHeks> mini iso ?
<OerHeks> dat is een simpele text installer, zonder desktop met alleen de minimale paketten, waarbij je zelf je keuzes kan maken
<OerHeks> bijvoorbeeld openbox, er is geen ubuntu iso met openbox
<OerHeks> zie deze engelse link > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Charlie> Oef, klinkt ingewikkeld. Wil wel een grafische desktop voor gebruikers uiteindelijk.
<OerHeks> grafische desktop dat kan je zelf kiezen.
<OerHeks> de mini iso is bedoeld om geen overbodige paketten op je schijf te hebben
<Fermata> Maar met 1 GB ruimte op je harde schijf ga je het *moeilijk* krijgen.
<OerHeks> 1gb ? oink, je hebt minimaal 4 nodig voor een ubuntu+ desktop
<Fermata> Voor OerHeks, dit was de vraag: 12:04 < Charlie> Is er een mogelijkheid om Ubuntu te installeren op een systeem met 1 Gb hdd?
<OerHeks> (en dan heb je geen ruimte voor nog meer software)
<OerHeks> ah zo
<Charlie> Is een oude Ubuntu versie een optie?
<Fermata> Ook niet.
<Fermata> Plus: dan zit je met een systeem waarvoor je geen updates krijgt.
<Charlie> Gezien het simpele gebruik zou dat ook niet zo erg zijn
<Fermata> TinyCore Linux is een leuke distributie voor dit, maar je moet er een beetje voor willen doorbijten.
<Charlie> Wat bedoel je met doorbijten?
<Fermata> TinyCore Linux is niet zo makkelijk te installeren als Ubuntu.
<Fermata> Maar het kan volledig in het RAM draaien, en voldoet aan je verdere eisen.
<Charlie> Ok tx. Ik ga even info over TinyCore opzoeken. Bedankt zover
<Fermata> Graag gedaan.
<Girl> Hoi. Heeft iemand hier verstand van laptops en als het geluid niet goed werkt?
<lordievader> Girl: Heb je pavucontrol geinstalleerd? Kun je zien of er uberhaupt signaal naar je output wordt gestuurd.
<Girl> Geen idee wat dat is. Probleemis dat vanochtend ik nog gewoon muziek kon luisteren via youtube en films kon bekijken via andere sites. Toen deed vanaf een uur geleden ineens het hele geluid niks meer. Toen heb ik mijn laptop helemaal afgesloten en nu is het zo dat als ik uberhaupt al naar een site zoals youtube ga, zonder iets af te spelen, maar vooral als ik iets af wil spelen dat er alleen maar een harde ruis is.
<Girl> hetzelfde als ik via mijn volumemixer geluid harder of zachter wil zetten. dan hoor ik een ruis van 2 sec. en dan valt het weg. Maar op sites zoals youtube blijft die ruis continu. terwijl er vanochtend nog niks aan de hand was.
<Girl> maar is nu zelfs als ik al muziek wil afspelen wat al op me laptop staat via windows media player bijv.
<lordievader> Girl: Windows Media Player? Dit is #ubuntu, als je Windows gebruikt ben je denk ik beter af in #windows, let wel dat is een Engels kanaal.
<lordievader> #ubuntu-nl*
<lordievader> ##windows*
<Girl> Oh oke. Sorry, niet veel verstand van dit alles. Dank je wel
<vin> Charlie: je zou kunnen kijken of je kan booten vanaf usb, of anders constant draaien vanaf een livecd
<Gorash_> Ik heb in 12.04 Unity het probleem dat ik de venster opties niet meer kan bewerken (linksboven, kruisje / minimaliseren / resizen). Wanneer ik er met de muis over hover komt de browser titel in beeld
<Gorash_> Of de naam van het betreffende programma
<Gorash_> Aii, kernel panic op mijn VPS. Shitzooi!
<Gorash_> Ubunry sever 10.04 install, niets gedaan behalve een reboot!
<Gorash_> Vraag me af wat de volgende stap is nu de VPS niet meer boot. Ik kan vanuit hier dus helemaal niets doen, en het is maar de vraag wat de support van transip gaat betekenen zucht...
<Gorash_> irritant /boot vol met oude images, waarom ook maar 200 mb
<Fermata> Wellicht moet je oude images weggooien.
<speedo_> kan ik ubuntu op een oude laptop met XP installeren?
<OerHeks> Ja.
<OerHeks> nu is de vraag, welke desktop het meest geschikt is
<speedo_> hoe kan ik dit doen?
<OerHeks> en of je xp wilt behouden
<OerHeks> downloaden, op dvd branden of een usb stick gebruiken om van te booten
<speedo_> kan het naast mijn xp draaien of kan ik het erovereen zetten?
<OerHeks> ik zou xp helemaal wissen
<speedo_> ik had net download geprobeerd, maar kreeg een fout melding dat het bron bestand niet gevonden kon worden
<OerHeks> welke laptop is het? dan kunnen we even meekijken naar de specs
<speedo_> compaq nx8220
<OerHeks> ati x600 video?
<speedo_> intel pentium 1.73Ghz, 512MB
<OerHeks> ik zou Xubuntu proberen, XFCE > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/13.10/release/
<OerHeks> de i386 desktop
<speedo_> x600 ati video idd
<JanC> standard Ubuntu met Unity lijkt me idd. geen goede optie daarop
<JanC> standaard*
<JanC> noch KDE
<JanC> dus Xubuntu of eventueel Lubuntu
<speedo_> met die link van xbuntu de i386 desktop files kan ik het draaien?
<speedo_> moet dat spul nog in een speciale dir staan
<OerHeks> installatie regelt hij zelf, geef aan hele schijf gebruiken en hopla
<OerHeks> aardige manual https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/xubuntu
<speedo_> hoe start ik xubuntu vanuit xp?
<Gorash_> klein vraagje. Ik heb een VPS (10.04) waarbij de /boot vol is gelopen met nieuwe kernels (was slechts 200 mb). Stond voor 99.7% vol. Bij een reboot hangt het systeem (kernel panic mounting /root. Is dit terug te leiden op het vol lopen van de /boot partitie? Ik had niet gedacht dat dit een probleem zou zijn / gevaarlijk kon zijn. Heb ook niets geinstalleerd, alleen de standaard security updates en kernels die automatisch updated worden.
<Gorash_> Zit nu dus met een VPS die niet door wil starten. Tech beheer van transip geeft aan dat ze (voor veel geld) een backup kunnen terugzetten, maar dat gaat ook geen zin hebben ben ik bang.
<Gorash_> Shift is toch de toets voor het laden van het boot menu, zodat ik eventueel een andere kernel kan kiezen voor booten?
<Fermata> Ja.
<Fermata> Maar het is een VPS.
<Fermata> Op dat moment in het bootproces werkt SSH nog niet.
<Fermata> Ik neem aan dat je via SSH verbindt?
<Gorash_> Nee zit nu op console pagina van trnasip
<Gorash_> ssh werkt niet meer, de vps start helemaal niet meer op
<Gorash_> Ik had dus nooit moeten rebooten met een /boot die voor 99.7% is gevuld....? Wel een erg harde les dit :(
<OerHeks> ehm
<OerHeks> staat er belanrijke data op ?
<Gorash_> Yup, erg belangrijke data
<OerHeks> ai
<Fermata> Wie heeft de grootte van /boot bepaald?
<OerHeks> dat word fietsen
<Gorash_> Ik was net een backup aan het schrijven, toen ik zag dat het systeem een reboot nodig had. Nog nooit problemen gehad, dus gedaan
<Gorash_> Is standaard geweest, 200mb
<Fermata> Mja.
<Fermata> Dan is het een wijze les.
<Gorash_> Ik heb nog een andere VPS draaien, die staat voor 97.8% vol, niet rebooten dus voordat ik de oude kernel images heb weggegooid
<Fermata> En als je nieuwe images installeert: kijk het twee weken aan.  Werkt de nieuwe?  Gooi dan de oude weg.
<Fermata> Precies ja.
<Gorash_> Maar lekker dit...
<Gorash_> Als er dus een storing was geweest en hun starten de VPS op, dan had het dus nooit meer gewerkt
<Gorash_> Voel me wel stom nu.... zucht
<Fermata> Het is een harde maar wijze les.
<Gorash_> kon ik nou maar boot menu tevoorschijn toveren, dan kan ik toch een oude kernel laden?
<Gorash_> en eventueel wat oudere eraf pleuren voor extra ruimte ;)
<Fermata> Het bootmenu tevoorschijn toveren gaat nu niet meer lukken.
<Gorash_> Lekker dus, dit is een productie server, die is dus offline nu
<Fermata> Ja.
<Gorash_> Support gaf aan dat ik het kan proberen via de console
<Fermata> En dat lukt?
<Gorash_> Ja, ik zie wel Booting from hard disk >
<Gorash_> en daarna de melding, maar op shift rammen doet niets
<Fermata> Dus het lukt niet. :P
<Gorash_> dacht, misschien een andere toets
<Fermata> Dan zit er denk ik niks anders op dan de back-up te laten terugzetten.
<Gorash_> Fuck, dit is echt een ramp
<Gorash_> maar dat heeft toch geen zin?
<Gorash_> Die /boot is net zo vol
<Gorash_> Ik neem aan dat de backup recent is
<Fermata> Ik neem aan dat die backup een image van de schijf is.
<Fermata> En dus ook van /boot.
<Fermata> En als het goed is was die toen minder vol.
<Gorash_> hij staat al een tijd vol
<Gorash_> meen vorige maand ook al. Ik wist niet dat het een probleem was, had ik er maar nar gekeken zucht!
<Gorash_> Ik heb dit probleem nog nooit eerder gehad
<Fermata> Hoe dan ook rest niets anders dan contact op te nemen met TransIP.
<Gorash_> ja, ben ik ook bang voor
<CyberGabber> Gorash_: Heb je via die 'console' wel de mogelijkheid om de gehel machine te starten, zie je dan ahw ook de bios tests voorbijkomen?
<Gorash_> Ik zie de bios voorbij komen
<Gorash_> als ik snel op refresh druk via die java console
<Gorash_> LOL
<Gorash_> YES :P
<CyberGabber> en 'shift' inhouden werkt niet om grub in te komen? Heeft dat ding uberhaupt grub?
<Gorash_> pfweiier
<Gorash_> gelukt......
<OerHeks> ow nice
<Gorash_> 20x geprobeerd die shift en was net op tijd denk ik
<Gorash_> 2.50 kernel panict dus
<OerHeks> CyberGabber +1
<Gorash_> fucking hell wat ben ik blij
<OerHeks> und jetzst backup machen!
<Fermata> En fixen!
<OerHeks> ja dat eerst
<Gorash_> > /boot is using 99.1% of 227MB
<Gorash_> haha ja, ga ik meteen doen... pfft!
<OerHeks> dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<Fermata> En dan alles op de laatste weg halen.
<Fermata> En dan hopen dat alles weer werkt nadat Grub zijn magic gedaan heeft.
<Gorash_> ja ik ga meteen aan de slag, had me al in gelezen
<Gorash_> @thanks all
<Gorash_> Jullie hebben geen idee hoe blij ik ben nu
<CyberGabber> Gorash_: Welke distributie draait erop?
<OerHeks> alles op de laatste 2 toch ?
<OerHeks> effin, je krijgt toch een error als je de een na laatste weghaald, dacht ik
<CyberGabber> en als je een drufal bent, een crontab-taak maken welke alle oude ongebruikte headers/kernels ( op 1 a 2 na bv) erafknikkert.
<CyberGabber> durfal
<CyberGabber> op eigen risico: http://linuxg.net/script-for-removing-old-kernels-and-linux-headers/
<OerHeks> apt-get --purge autoremove # schijnt ook te werken, maar dan pak je niet alleen de kernels
<Gorash_> Ik ga er even goed naar kijken
<Gorash_> ik draai 10.04
<speedo_> tnx
<Gorash_> Ik kan wel dansen ;p
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-06
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Henk_> Hallo, ik ben hier voor het eerst, dus ff uitvogelen hoe dit werkt.
<Henk_> Oke, hebbus.
<lordievader> Hey Henk_
<Henk_> Ik heb een vraag. Ik ben muzikant en op zoek naar de tool om de songs van de band te ordenen in een setlist.
<Henk_> Voor andriod en ipad is er een app als "OnSong of Setlists". Maar voor Ubuntu kom ik helemaal niets tegen wat er ook maar op lijkt.
<OerHeks> exfalso
<Maurits__> hallo, ik heb sinds een dag Ubuntu naast mijn windows laptop geinstalleerd. nu is het enige probleem dat mijn laptop heel snel heel warm wordt, bij gebruik van Ubuntu. bij windows gebeurt dit niet. hebben jullie ideeen  hoe dit opgelost zou kunnen worden?
<lordievader> Maurits__: Andere cpu govenor?
<lordievader> Kijk ook eens wat er warm word.
<Maurits__> bij de ventilatie
<lordievader> Welk component de hitte genereerd bedoel ik.
<Maurits__> ik heb eigenlijk geen idee wat daar zit...
<lordievader> Maurits__: Ga op onderzoek uit ;) installeer lm-sensors. En draai "sudo sensors-detect&&sudo sensors".
<Maurits__> oke, dat ga ik doen. erg bedankt voor de hulp :p
<lordievader> Je bent er nog niet hoor ;) Eerst vind je uit wat waar het vandaan komt. Dan onderzoek je een mogelijk oorzaak en bedenk je een oplossing ;)
<Maurits__> lm-sensors geeft weer:
<Maurits__> Driver `k10temp' (autoloaded):   * Chip `AMD Family 12h and 14h thermal sensors' (confidence: 9)  No modules to load, skipping modules configuration.  Unloading i2c-dev... OK Unloading cpuid... OK  acpitz-virtual-0 Adapter: Virtual device temp1:        +56.0°C  (crit = +99.0°C)  k10temp-pci-00c3 Adapter: PCI adapter temp1:        +56.9°C  (high = +70.0°C)                        (crit = +100.0°C, hyst = +99.0°C)  asus-isa-0
<Maurits__> oh. dit werkt niet helemaal hoe ik gehoopt had... maar de ISA adapter springt er met 6280 graden C wel een beetje uit... of hoort dat?
<lordievader> Maurits__: Zou die output het willen pastebinnen?
<lordievader> -het
<lordievader> +je (ergens)
<lordievader> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Maurits__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6370997/
<lordievader> Ik zou de ISA sensor negeren. Het zou kunnen dat deze 62.8C bedoeld. Maargoed, de cpu en gpu zijn allebei redelijk warm. Op zich niet extreem warm. Je zou de powersave cpu governor uit kunnen proberen om te zien of dit helpt.
<lordievader> sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils&&sudo cpufreq-set -g powersave
<Maurits__> oke, ga ik nu uitvoeren
<Maurits__> als het goed is is het geïnstalleerd, moet ik dan nog iets uivoeren of gaat dat nu automatisch?
<lordievader> Maurits__: sudo cpufreq-set -g powersave
<Maurits__> gedaan. ik zal die warmtetest zometeen nog wel een keer doen. of nu meteen?
<lordievader> Wacht maar even ;)
<Maurits__> ik ga hem nu testen, maar op mijn gevoel heeft het niet geholpen...
<Maurits__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6371204/
<lordievader> Heeft inderdaad niet veel verschil gemaakt. Is er een process die de cpu helemaal vol trekt?
<Maurits__> kan ik dit ergens zien met een of ander taakbeheer?
<lordievader> Maurits__: In een terminal "top". Weet niet meer waar Unity zijn processbeheer heeft verstopt.
<OerHeks> welke laptop Maurits__ ?
<Maurits__> Asus K53TA
<Maurits__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6371228/
<lordievader> Draait sensors-detect nog steeds?? Met 50% cpu? Dat is niet netjes.
<Maurits__> ik heb hem, volgens mij nergens draaien. kan ik dit geforceerd sluiten met die terminal?
<Maurits__> bij nog een keer "top" opgevraagd te hebben, staat sensors-detect er niet meer bij
<lordievader> Oke. Dat is beter, verder niks dat meer dan 75% cpu eet?
<Maurits__> nee
<Maurits__> Toen ik Ubuntu geinstalleerd heb, heb ik mijn swap area 12 GB ruimte gegeven, de /root 1024mb, de / 20GB en de /home 25GB. zou het hier iets mee te maken kunnen hebben, dat ik iets te veel, of te weinig heb gegeven?
<OerHeks> U heeft de komende 10 jaar geen ruimte nodig voor verse kernels.
<Maurits__> oke
<lordievader> Maurits__: Hoe warm worden die onderdelen in Windows eigenlijk?
<Maurits__> nooit echt getest met een programma, maar in ieder geval zo warm dat ik geen warmteverschil merk
<Maurits__> weet jij een programma voor windows waarmee ik dat kan testen? dan zal ik dat ook even doen
<lordievader> Maurits__: Heb ze gekent, maar ben ze weer vergeten. Wellicht dat hwinfo (heete het zo) temperaturen weergeeft.
<Maurits__> oke, ga ik nu even testen.
<Maurits__> of, eigenlijk.... ik test het als hij afgekoeld is en ik daarna weer actief kom op mijn computer
<lordievader> Maurits__: Dit is onder idle neem ik aan?
<lordievader> Deze temperaturen bedoel ik.
<Maurits__> onder idle?
<lordievader> Maurits__: Geen activiteit.
<Maurits__> ehm. alleen firefox staat open, met deze chat aan
<Maurits__> maar ik kom later deze avond nog wel even op deze chat. dan ga ik hem nu uitzetten.
<inSanity_> navond
<maurits__> lordievader, op windows zitten de GPU en CPU op 35 graden. bij het opstarten van ubuntu beginnen ze al merkbaar warmer te worden...
<lordievader> maurits__: Wat is je gemiddelde cpu gebruikt?
<maurits__> in windows? niet naar gekeken....
<maurits__> maar dat zal ik anders nu wel even doen. waar moet ik dan naar kijken?
<lordievader> Doelde meer op Ubuntu ;)
<maurits__> oke. waar zie ik dat?
<maurits__> ook bij  "top" in de terminal?
<lordievader> maurits__: htop is hier makkelijker voor, deze moet je wel eerst installeren (sudo apt-get install htop).
<maurits__> oke
<OerHeks> draai je standaard nouveau of prop driver?
<maurits__> ik draai ubuntu 13.04, gedownload van de site van ubuntu
<maurits__> en gemiddeld cpu gebruik ligt rond de 6%. maar wanneer ik mijn muis beweeg, schiet deze omhoog naar 30%
<lordievader> OerHeks: Er zit een radeon chip in, of heb je het niet tegen maurits__?
<OerHeks> Jawel, maar welke driver, misschien lost de prop driver de fanspeed op
<lordievader> Zou kunnen. maurits__ laat Xorg een hoge cpu utilization zien als je de muis beweegt? "top -p `pgrep X`"
<lordievader> ||"htop -p `pgrep X`"
<maurits__> 15%
<lordievader>  Hmm, zou niet zoveel warmte moeten produceren. Je zou OerHeks zijn raad op kunnen volgen en de AMD binary installeren.
<maurits__> moet ik die ook via terminal downloaden?
<lordievader> maurits__: Of via de jockey, zoek in de Dash (het startmenu) naar Additional Drivers.
<OerHeks> via Sofwarecenter > edit > sources menu de laatste tab
<OerHeks> stuurprogramma in het nederlands geloof ik
<maurits__> oke, ik ga even zoeken
<maurits__> hij gebruikte X.Org X server -- wrapper voor AMD/ATI-weergave-stuurprogramma's van xserver-xorg-video-ati gebruiken (open source)
<maurits__> verder kan ik nog kiezen uit : "Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators van fglrx gebruiken (niet vrij)" en "Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators van fglrx-updates gebruiken (niet vrij)"
<OerHeks> die met updates is nieuwer, zonder updates stabiel en de open gebruik je nu en word heet. ik durf zelf niet te zeggen of hij te heet word, eigenlijk
<maurits__> bij temperatuurtest word hij 60 graden
<maurits__> ik laat het maar zo dan, tenzij het echt heel slecht is voor de cpu/gpu. ik ga nu hiermee stoppen en zo naar bed. in ieder geval heel erg bedant allebei!
<Klap-innn> goede avond
<Klap-innn> zijn hier anderen met 13.10?
<Klap-innn> ik probeer custom shortcuts in te stellen, maar dat lijkt niet te lukken
<Klap-innn> instellingen > toetsenbord > tabblad 'sneltoetsen'
<Klap-innn> en dan bij categorie aangepaste sneltoetsen geef ik opdracht 'terminal' en als ik daar een willekeurige toestencombi aan hang (bijv shft+ctrl+alt+G) wordt het nooit gestart
<Gotiniens> is dat een voorbeeld?
<Gotiniens> want terminal zit al onder ctrl+alt+t
<Gotiniens> zowiezo is het commando voor de standaard terminal 'gnome-terminal'
<Klap-innn> Gotiniens: ha dank, dat idd om te testen of ie uberhaupt doet
<Klap-innn> het gaat mij uiteindelijk om xinput set-prop 12 "Device Enabled" 0 waarmee ik touchpad kan uitschakelijk
<Klap-innn> maar inmiddels lees ik dat 13.10 moet uit/inloggen om custum shortcuts te activeren. lijkt mij een kleine regressie.
<Gotiniens> het commando zo los uitvoeren werkt wel?
<Klap-innn> jup 'gnome-terminal' werkt idd van een terminal
<Klap-innn> het in/uitloggen pikt ie mijn terminal-lanceer-shortcut op
<Klap-innn> maar nog niet de shortcuts foor touchpadOn touchpadOff
<Klap-innn> *voor
<Klap-innn> context is: heb HP laptop met toggle knop voor touchpad. Inmiddels ben ik zover dat ubuntu herkent dat ik het knop toggle: het laat van die notificaties zien die touchpad aan/uit inbeelden. Echter schakelt het nog niet echt touchpad aan/uit
<Gotiniens> als je de commando's in de terminal uitvoerd doen ze het wel?
<Klap-innn> jup
<Gotiniens> het vervelende is dat je geen logging hebt wat er mis gaat
<Klap-innn> en ook geen idee hoe je zoiets aankrijg..
<Gotiniens> xinput set-prop 12 "Device Enabled" 0 &>  /tmp/error.log
<Gotiniens> dan zou de error in error.log moeten verschijnen
<Gotiniens> euh /tmp/error.log
<Klap-innn> hmm
<Klap-innn> als ik dat commando op terminal uitvoer maakt ie een log bestandje aan (wel leeg)
<Gotiniens> normaal zal het commando ook wel geen output geven?
<Klap-innn> als ik dat via geconfigureerde shortcuts doe niet, dus blijkbaar worden die shortcuts niet getriggerd
<Gotiniens> aha
<Klap-innn> klopt, normaal geen output
<Klap-innn> terwijl ubuntu dus wel ergens verzint dat ik mijn touchpadaan/uit-knopje gebruikt...
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-07
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
 * vin vermoed dat lordievader een script is
<lordievader> Leuk script ben ik dan, al zeg ik het zelf ;)
<OerHeks> visual basic :-D
<OerHeks> sjorrie, zo had ik het niet bedoeld, lordievader
<lordievader> Visual basic :(
<lordievader> Python :)
<JoepMeloen> Loo?
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<JoepMeloen> gelukkig
<JoepMeloen> het werkt :p\
<JoepMeloen> zit achter firewall, hele dag over gedaan >.<
<lordievader> Het?
<JoepMeloen> irc
<lordievader> Ah, had al zo een vermoeden.
<OerHeks> :-)
<JoepMeloen> zijn hier trouwens de linux goeroe's te vinden? Of alleen wat enthousiaste gebruikers?
<lordievader> Wanneer ben je goeroe?
<JoepMeloen> Goeie vraag ... als je LFS hebt gedaan en snapt?
<Fermata> O.  Jeej, ik ben een goeroe. ;-P
<lordievader> Dus er zijn hier linux goeroe's te vinden ;)
<JoepMeloen> :) dan zit ik goed
<Kebabfish> aloha, iemand bekend met pipelight en deze melding: sl_app_storage_disabled_or_full ?
<OerHeks> nope :-(
<Kebabfish> probeer voetbal op rtl.nl te kijken
<Kebabfish> maar het wil niet lukken
<OerHeks> Ik probeer voetbal te mijden, dat lukt aardig.
<Kebabfish> ach, voetbal, ze proberen de bal rond te laten gaan zonder deze met de handen te pakken :p
<OerHeks> vallen, kaartje en weer opstaan
<Kebabfish> Maar op zijn tijd wel een aardig tijdverdrijf
<OerHeks> maar ik zou geen errors verwachten, als andere programma's wel werken
<Kebabfish> geen idee of pipelight bij andere dingen werkt
<Kebabfish> ik heb het nooit eerder gebruikt
<Kebabfish> bij about:plugins staat ie wel netjes
<poekie> hallo kan iemand mijn helpen ik kan mijn wachtwoord niet meer veranderen in ubuntu lts 12.4
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-08
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<JoepMeloen> goeie morgen
<lordievader> Hey JoepMeloen, hoe is het met jou?
<JoepMeloen> sorry voor late reply
<JoepMeloen> goed
<JoepMeloen> druk bezig op werk :p
<lordievader> Zelfde hier ;) (Nou ja niet op werk, maar wel met werk.)
<JoepMeloen> vrij op vrijdag ochtend, of student?
<lordievader> Student. Moet een paper schrijven.
<JoepMeloen> aahh, remembering the days
<Jermaine> hoi
<lordievader> Hallo Jermaine
<Jermaine> Halllo!
<Jermaine> Weet iemand toevallig een bron waar de herkenningspunten van Ubuntu opstaan? Voor een werkstuk van me..
<Jermaine> Niemand blijkbaar!
<Hanyuuki> Hmmmm
<lordievader> Hallo Hanyuuki
<Hanyuuki> Hiya
<JoepMeloen> loopt niet echt storm hier
<OerHeks> blijkbaar zijn er geen issues, JoepMeloen
<Wobbo> Ik vroeg me af hoe ik ervoor zorg dat ik een set mappen samen worden. Nautilus, doe het werk niet zo goed. Er is genoeg veel mogelijkheden, maar ik heb geen idee wat goed zou zin.
<OerHeks> Waarom doet nautilus het werk niet goed?
<Wobbo> Ok
<Wobbo> Stel dat als je op 2 computers of harde schijven in een computer, met dezelfde mappen/documenten met een klein verschil. De ene is ouder en de ander heeft meer gegevens. Nautilus mus uiteindelijk heeft veel over of laat ze allebei gevuld.
<Wobbo> Dis ik zoek andere software die mee gefocust is voor samenvoegen. Enige tips?
<Klap-innn> Wobbo: dus jij wilt de verschillende bestanden in de mappen met elkaar vergelijken op tekst niveau?
<Klap-innn> dan is Meld een aardige, daarmee kun je mappen naast elkaar zetten en vergelijken, en kun je per bestand zien hoe ze van elkaar verschillen
<Wobbo> Nee, dat is een stap te ver.
<Wobbo> Eigenlijk op basis van de naam en de datum.
<Wobbo> En het gaat niet om vergelijken maar samenvoegen.
<Wobbo> Super.
<Klap-innn> met Meld kun je ook alleen op bestandsniveau kijken
<Klap-innn> (en als het alleen om het samenvoegen gaat bied nautilus toch een popup aan als je mappen samenvoegt? met vervolgens losse vragen over duplicaten, of is dat te onhandig?)
<Klap-innn> btw, Meld laat je dat vervolgens dus ook aanpassen
<Klap-innn> met andere progs heb ik geen ervaring mee.
<Wobbo> Mmm... Das jammer van Meld, dat het niet op basis van date mapen samenvoegt.
<Klap-innn> hoe bedoel je?
<Wobbo> 2 mappen, met daarin de inhoud hetzelfde laat worden. Oudere worden vervangen voor nieuwere.
<Klap-innn> dat je nog steeds zelf moet kiezen wat je aan kopieren bent?
<Wobbo> Op een of tandere manier doet Nautilus het niet.
<lordievader> Je doelt niet toevallig op rsync? File syncronizer?
<Klap-innn> lordievader: dat vraag je aan Wobbo?
<OerHeks> rsync met grsync als gui ja
<Wobbo> Ik ga kijken,
 * OerHeks snapte niks van de vraag eigenlijk
<lordievader> Klap-innn: Ja.
 * lordievader zelfde hier...
<Klap-innn> hij wil mappen met nieuwe bestanden over oudere bestanden heenkopieren
<Klap-innn> het oude moet blijven, zolang er geen nieuwere voor is
<Klap-innn> volgens mij moet nautilus dat al kunnen, maar dat lukt blijkbaar niet...
<OerHeks> nautilus is afgeslankt, noutilus actions ppa geeft veel toevoegingen die nu verdwenen zijn... stomme actie van ubuntu, veel klachten over
<lordievader> Dat is precies wat rsync doet.
<lordievader> Gegeven dat je de correcte flaggetjes meegeeft.
<Wobbo> Het lijkt erop dat Nautilus alleen de eerste mappen vergelijkt maar de verdere inhoud overlaat.
<Klap-innn> ik zit hier te proberen nu, als ik twee een beetje verschillende mappen samen voeg krijg ik voor mappen die hetzelfde zijn een popup over samenvoegen (maar dit gaat maar 2 of 3 directories diep)
<Klap-innn> (bedoel: mijn proefmapje is maar 2a3 diep)
<OerHeks> ow dus het gaat wel?
<Klap-innn> 'mappen die hetzelfde zijn'==='mappen die dezelfde naam hebben'
<Wobbo> De rede dat ik veel problemen heb is vanwege Ubuntu-one. Het synchroniseren dussen verschillende PC's zorgt de laatste tijd voor veel verdwenen mappen en documenten. Maar elk geval bedank voor jullie tijd. :-D
<Klap-innn> OerHeks: bij mij wel.. maar het gaat om Wobbo situatie
<Wobbo> Ik ga het zo proberen.
<Wobbo> Erg fijn! Het werkt, bedankt voor de hulp, en fijn weekend.
<Klap-innn> btw moet die link in de titel van t chatkanaal werken?  "Documentatie: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie"
<lordievader> Klap-innn: Die werkt toch ook?
<lordievader> Ah de page not found doelde je op.
<Klap-innn> jup
<Ludo-Burcht> Lordievader? Oerheks? Black screen na opstart, Windows XP (niet gebruikt, dubbele boot) werkt perfect. Heb herstelmodus 3.11.0-13 generic gedraaid zonder resultaat. Wat nu?
<Ludo-Burcht> Indien u geen tijd heeft, ook goed. Ik geef niet snel op, maar deze "pannes" van 13.10 zijn ontmoedigend.
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Had je de vorige keer ook 3.11.0-13 gedraaid? Zo niet start eens een oudere kernel op.
<Ludo-Burcht> OK de onderste op de lijst
<Ludo-Burcht> herstelmodus of generic?
<lordievader> Generic.
<Ludo-Burcht> Melding: the system is running on low graphics mode etc. (weer die videokaart?)
<OerHeks> Welke kaart was dat ook alweer?
<Ludo-Burcht> 173
<Ludo-Burcht> vier mogelijkheden: run in low gr, reconfigure gr, troubleshoot error, exit
<lordievader> OerHeks: Geforce 6200
<Ludo-Burcht> Ja, sorry
<lordievader> Welke versie van Ubuntu probeer je hier eigenlijk op te draaien, Ludo-Burcht?
<Ludo-Burcht> nu?
<Ludo-Burcht> ik heb vorige week een upgrade naar 13.10 gedaan
<OerHeks> hmm ik denk dat ik al een antwoord weet met die gekke 173 en 173-updates > http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia-173-updates ik denk dat je backports moet gebruiken, en anders terug naar xubuntu
<Ludo-Burcht> Oerheks: nooit op xubuntu gedraaid ...
<Ludo-Burcht> is dat stabieler?
<OerHeks> Je videokaart kan niet meekomen met de xorg, of je zou 2d moeten proberen
<OerHeks> Ja xubuntu is aanmerkenlijk lichter
<Ludo-Burcht> hola, xorg?
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Als je inderdaad Ubuntu draait, raad ik ook aan Xubuntu, of Lubuntu,  te gebruiken. Ubuntu kan simpel weg te zwaar zijn voor jouw systeem.
<Ludo-Burcht> ik weet het het is een ouwe bak, maar ik gebruik hem voor onze 10 emailaccounts en internet
<Ludo-Burcht> de vorige 13.4 (juist?) versie draaide pico bello
<Ludo-Burcht> beter naar een lts gaan?
<Ludo-Burcht> of migreren naar een andere linux? maar wat dan?
<Ludo-Burcht> ik heb "run in low graphics" aangevinkt: blackscreen
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Of een reinstall van 13.04, die blijf nog wel een tijdje gesupport ;)
<OerHeks> ik zou inloggen met ctrl alt F2, en dan xubuntu installeren > sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop # en dan bij login switchen
<Ludo-Burcht> is er veel verschil ts Xubuntu en 13.4?
<Ludo-Burcht> Oerheks: xubuntu erbij installeren?
<Ludo-Burcht> heb ondertussen (werk met 2 screens) de verschillen gelezen
<OerHeks> Ik snap eigenlijk niet waarom die 173 driver / of het niet kunnen installeren , dwars ligt
<Ludo-Burcht> let wel: tussen uw vorige hulp en vandaag liep 13.10 als een trein, maar deie is nu ontspoord ...
<Ludo-Burcht> Lubuntu is nog simpeler, maar zo ver wil ik niet "afdalen"
<lordievader> Heb die twee amper gebruikt, weet alleen dat ze niet veel van het systeem vragen.
<OerHeks> Lubuntu is voor zulke low specs machienes, ik verbaas me soms dat die nog bestaan/werken.
<OerHeks> of je moet het express doen als een gui voor een server
<Ludo-Burcht> Voor mijn vrouw  ;) is het beter om bij Ubuntu te blijven, ze kent dat nu, terug naar 13.4 dus
<Ludo-Burcht> of de LTS versie 12.04?
<OerHeks> kan ook
<Ludo-Burcht> Jullie zeer gewaardeerde raad aub
<OerHeks> 12.04.3 scheelt updates http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<lordievader> 12.04 is tot April 2017 gesupport, 13.04 tot Januari 2014.
<Ludo-Burcht> heb geen idee hoe een downgrade te doen, ik kijk even op 't net
<OerHeks> downgrade = reinstalleren
<lordievader> Downgrade wordt niet gesupport.
<Ludo-Burcht> alles eraf?
<Ludo-Burcht> ik heb een deja-dub backup en nog eens een mirror met mijn documenten op externe HD
<Ludo-Burcht> ik lees http://askubuntu.com/questions/49869/how-to-roll-back-ubuntu-to-a-previous-version
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Heb je /home op een aparte partitie staan?
<Ludo-Burcht> ja
<Ludo-Burcht> maar dewelke weer? dan moet ik naar Win XP
<trijntje> zo, goeden avond allen, zijn er nog problemen?
<Ludo-Burcht> ttz ik heb een copy van ludo/ op een externe HD
<Ludo-Burcht> De PC heeft een AMD Sempron 3500, haast antiek
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Geeft dit output 'mount |grep "on /home type"'?
<Ludo-Burcht> black screen?
<Ludo-Burcht> herstart
<lordievader> Huh? Wat?
<Ludo-Burcht> en dan? 3.11.0-13 generic ofwa?
<lordievader> Ik ben je kwijt, waar zit je?
<Ludo-Burcht> gevonden: root
<Ludo-Burcht> iki heb terminal met rootbevoegdheid vanuit de herstelmodus open
<Ludo-Burcht> de mount |grep geeft niets
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Hmm oke, doe dan dit: cat /etc/fstab|grep home
<lordievader> Geeft dat iets terug?
<Ludo-Burcht> neen :(
<lordievader> Dan heb je hoogstwaarschijnlijk geen aparte /home partitie. Denk eraan die aan te maken tijdens de herinstallatie. Maakt een herinstallatie in de toekomst makkelijker ;)
<Ludo-Burcht> OK
<Ludo-Burcht> indien ik naar xubuntu ga, kan ik mijn thunderbird file meenemen, toch?
<Ludo-Burcht> nu heb ik niets en Win XP wordt in 2014 niet meer gesteund
<Ludo-Burcht> Xp: finiti in april
<Ludo-Burcht> finito
<OerHeks> ja, die zou je moeten kunnen importeren
<lordievader> Ludo-Burcht: Als je de complete ~/ backupt zouden alle instelling mee moeten gaan. (Met compleet bedoel ik ook de hidden .<something> mappen/files)
<lordievader> Maargoed ik ga maar eens naar bed.
<lordievader> Slaap lekker.
<Ludo-Burcht> Slaapwel en dankuwel
<Ludo-Burcht> Oerheks: xubuntu dan?
<Ludo-Burcht> heb je nog even?
<Ludo-Burcht> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Ludo-Burcht> geheugen heb ik genoeg er steken 2 interne HD in van 500 en nog een externe 500 backups
<Ludo-Burcht> het lukt niet, ik stop met linux, dank u
<Ludo-Burcht> terug naar windows, ik heb er genoeg van
<Ludo-Burcht> Oerheks: dank voor de hulp, ik ga nu Linux volledig uit mijn systemen halen, ik kan niet op jullie blijven rekenen, ik ben 65 jr. en in Windows werk ik al sinds 1985
<OerHeks> Je bent altijd welkom, Ludo-Burcht
<OerHeks> Ik zou xubuntu branden en op cd zetten en schoon installeren
<Ludo-Burcht> Mijn oude PC heeft een dubbele boot met Win XP, ik ga mijn documenten terug op Windows zetten en een upgrade doen naar Win Vista of Win 7. Ik heb graag met Linux gewerkt, maar als er iets aan mis gaat ben ik een analfabeet. We hebben 2 desktops, twee laptops, een tablet en 2 smartphones, simplify your life betekend dat ik het aantal verschikkende OS ga verkleinen
<Ludo-Burcht> betekent met t sorry
<Ludo-Burcht> ik heb de oude PC niet echt nodig, afdanken is eigenlijk nog beter
<Ludo-Burcht> Het ga je goed met Linux
<Ludo-Burcht> Ik sluit
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-09
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<xatr0z> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=collab-maint/debmirror.git;a=commitdiff;h=fcd972395b0201fcde4915d282982926f0d04c56;hp=7fcdf0d225c480b386c5a1f487e68dc39b57e771
<xatr0z> tering ubuntu
<xatr0z> ik vind je steeds minder liev
<xatr0z> :(
<xatr0z> dis dus door dat fixubuntu debacle (ubuntu=trademark)
<OerHeks> omgubuntu
<Klap-innn> goedeavond
<Klap-innn> ik probeer HUD te gebruiken in ubuntu 13.10, maar ik krijg wel het zoekveld, maar geen resultaten als ik typ. Iemand suggesties hoe en wat?
<Klap-innn> o.a. in gimp en nautilus geprobeerd
<OerHeks> hud door windows key of alt ?
<Klap-innn> alt (windows key laat dash zien)
<OerHeks> ik vind van alles, maar dan moet je al wel een history hebben
<Klap-innn> dat klinkt onlogisch..
<Klap-innn> suggesties voor hud zijn toch alle menu-entries?
<Klap-innn> van een programma?
<Klap-innn> in die context is er toch geen geschiedenis?
<OerHeks> ja, zeitgeist zeg maar
<OerHeks> ow wacht, met Xchat open en dan ALT opent een directe command line voor xchat, niet de hud die ik normaal zie
<OerHeks> jij wil Alt F2, die opent ook in dat unity menu
<Klap-innn> sorry, dat bedoel ik ook niet..
<Klap-innn> OerHeks: als je in een programma alleen ALT gebruikt
<Klap-innn> krijg je zo'n zoekvak bovenaan, dus niet een pagina vullend veld
<OerHeks> ja, 1 regel
<Klap-innn> daar iets typen geeft geen suggesties bij mij...
<Klap-innn> googlen levert twee meldingen... zonder oplossing, dus of niemand gebruikt het. Of het is zeldzaam stuk..
<OerHeks> kan iets met record activity's te maken hebben, in systemsettings > privacy > recent items
<Klap-innn> in NL heb ik 'beveiling' 'bestanden&toepassingen' 'zoeken' 'diagnostiek'
<Klap-innn> hoppa, tweede crash gnome-control-center
<Klap-innn> onder bestand&toepassingen staatn bestand-en toepassinggebruik onthouden wel aan.
<OerHeks> dan zou dat goed moeten staan ja.
<OerHeks> je kan aan het ikoontje zien welk programma + hud actief is
<Klap-innn> werkt voor jou hud wel? in de zin van: krijg jij wel suggesties?
<OerHeks> ja > http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2013-11-09_22_23_29-ogglyRJx.1384032231.png
<Klap-innn> ok, mooi!
<Klap-innn> dus 13.10 kan iig wel
<Klap-innn> mss dat het upgraden rommel heeft achtergelaten..
<Klap-innn> maar eens unity-rest proberen. Ondanks dat ik hekel heb aan losse progjes.
<Klap-innn> *unity-reset
<Klap-innn> jammer, levert niets op.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-11-10
<JanC> Klap-innn: met welk programma probeer je dat?
<JanC> ik veronderstel met meerdere
<JanC> en ik veronderstel dat je ook het "global menu" gebruikt?
<dylan> hoi
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<poekie1981> hallo is hier iemand met verstand van ubuntu 12.4 lts 32 bit
<lordievader> poekie1981: Wellicht, stel je vraag. Misschien weet iemand het antwoord.
<poekie1981> nou ik heb ubuntu geinistaleerd maar met afsluiten krijg ik een aantal letters te zien is dit normaal en wordt dit verholpen met updates.
<lordievader> Wat voor een leters?
<poekie1981> ja gewoon een overzicht of zoiets wat het precies is weet ik niet .
<lordievader> Zou je een screenshot/foto ervan kunnen maken?
<poekie1981> nou dat wordt moeilijk
<poekie1981> hij sluit wel gewoon af dat wel .
<lordievader> poekie1981: Dan is het, lijkt mij, niet heel serieus.
<poekie1981> oke dan kan het misschien met updates verholpen worden heb pa eergister geinstaleerd
<Ismail_> Hoi allemaal
<Fermata> Hallo.
<Ismail_> Alles goed!!!!
<Fermata> Zeker!
<Ismail_> Okee!
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-03
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<nelle> hi i'm new here, i'm a friend of ynze van aken
<lordievader> nelle: This is the Dutch Ubuntu support channel, for the English channel see #ubuntu.
<OerHeks> Hallo nelle, welkom
<nelle> okee dus het kan in NL
<OerHeks> awel
<nelle> ik heb een vraagje
<nelle> onlangs heeft ynze ubuntu 14.04 geinstalleerd op mijn pc
<nelle> maar ik ben er niet tevreden mee
<nelle> er stond eerst versie 12.04 op en die wil ik weer terug...
<nelle> hoe doe ik dat?
<lordievader> nelle: Dat word een reinstall. Downgraden is een zeer slecht plan.
<OerHeks> wat is je bezwaar tegen 14.04 ?
<nelle> ik kan geen fotobewerkingsprogramma vinden, ik gebruikte Gimp. in versie 14.04 kan je Gimp afbeeldingen niet opslaan als jpg
<nelle> verder kan ik ook geen printersoftware vinden
<OerHeks> jawel, dat heeft altijd gekunt.
<OerHeks> niet opslaan als, maar "exporteren"
<OerHeks> anders krijg je een eigen formaat idd
<nelle> aha
<nelle> dus dan geen cfx
<OerHeks> http://gimpmagazine.org/
<OerHeks> jups
<nelle> okee, dan ga ik dat alsnog proberen
<nelle> bedankt
<OerHeks> succes, als je verder hulp nodig hebt ( printersoftware), dan lezen we je wel
<nelle> is goed, fijne avond nog
<nelle> \quit
<OerHeks> nr 90 is ook uit http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2014/10/31/full-circle-magazine-90-has-arrived/
<Peter__> Ik probeer ubuntu te installeren op mijn acer eee, maar het wil absoluut niet lukken. ben al drie dagen bezig.....
<Peter__> kan iemand mij helpen??
<Peter__> Ubuntu 14.04.01 gedownload en op een usb stick gezet.
<Peter__> De bios veranderd en dan start hij ubuntu op!!
<Peter__> Als ik dan naar installeren ga.... komt de vraag in welke taal (nederlands en Engels geprobeerd)
<Peter__> Volgende vraag is "schrijfruimte"  groen vinkje
<Peter__> verbonden met internet " groen vinkje" (draadloos)
<Peter__> Aan de stroom "groen vinkje"
<Peter__> Volgende vraag is dan naast Windows.... dat aangevinkt
<Peter__> Als ik dan vervolgens op " verder" druk start de computer opnieuw op en begint alles weer opnieuw...
<Peter__> Volgens de site dien je eerst nog enkele vragen te krijgen om het programma te installeren
<Peter__> Wie O wie???
<OerHeks> windows 7 of windows 8?
<OerHeks> misschien heb je de nieuwe bios, UEFI > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> start eerst ubuntu op in live mode ( uitproberen) en zie met gparted hoe je hdd er uit ziet
<lordievader> Hmm, ik heb meer mensen met hetzelfde probleem langs zien komen... Peter__ Probeer 14.10 eens.
<OerHeks> ik wil ook altijd weten of er bitlocker draait
<lordievader> OerHeks: Ontzegt die access tot de schijf?
<OerHeks> ja, hele hdd is dan onbruikbaar AFAIK
<lordievader> Dat is opmerkelijk... Peter__ ^
<OerHeks> maar goed, terug naar de basis, welke EEE pc, wellicht zijn ermeer en is er een fix
<OerHeks> uhm, fastboot kan ook nog
<Peter__> windows 7
<Peter__> ik weet echt niet wat een bitlocker is??
<ichat> lol - OerHeks  torrentlocker is leuker
<OerHeks> BitLocker Drive Encryption
<Peter__> Ik ben nu even bezig om 14.10 te downloaden.... zoals Lordievader zei...... ik hoop dat het werkt.
<ichat> euhhhh,  ik ken de optie naast windows niet zo goed maar moet je dan niet handmatig partities eers verkleinen om ruimte te maken?
<lordievader> ichat: Nee.
<ichat> zoals ik al zei nooit uitgeprobeerd dualboots als het al moet installeer ik liever handmatig zodat ik weet wat er exact gebeurd  dus ik vroeg het me even af
<Goethz> heey :)
<perre> oii
<ZippityFlop> Hoi, perre
<perre> oii :)
<ZippityFlop> wat eens
<perre> ubuntu cli :)
<perre> de optie 'virtual machine host'
<perre> kan ik dat vergelijken met een hyper-v achtig iets ?
<perre> 'k heb een koopje gemaakt
<perre> 'k wil wel eens aan virtualisatie beginnen
<ZippityFlop> s/'k/ik
<perre> maar liefst niet met windows als main os
<perre> héhé
<ZippityFlop> Gebruik ik Windows
<perre> <= aantwaareneir ;)
<ZippityFlop> Ik gebruik niet Ubuntu en ik weet niet wat het betekent
<perre> das handig
<ZippityFlop> das?
<ZippityFlop> dat is?
<ZippityFlop> Schrijf klopt alstublieft
<perre> 'k heb last van fragmentatie mee momenten
<OerHeks> ext4 fragmenteert niet
<perre> ik ben oud :)
<ZippityFlop> KAN JE GESCHREEF IK EN NIET 'K?
<OerHeks> ik ook, 17248 dagen
<ZippityFlop> p
<perre> lol
<OerHeks> je leeftijd in weken is ook wel aardig, 2464
<perre> was wat aan het lezen over kvm
<perre> nog veel grijze zones
<ZippityFlop> Buehh ik wil ben away voor een tijd niet onbepaald
<perre> hoe werkt dienen ignore nu weer
<ZippityFlop> dienen?
<ZippityFlop> die*
<ZippityFlop> perre , hondje, waar kom je vandaan?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/libvirt.html <> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<perre> 'k had daarnet iets gelijkaardigs openstaan
<ZippityFlop> s/'k/ik
<perre> 'k heb een dell poweredge 2950 I op de kop getikt
<ZippityFlop> Dat is niet ingewikkeld, perre.
<perre> leek me een leuk machien om wat mee te prullen
<OerHeks> daar zou ik direct ubuntu server met kvm op draaien dan
<perre> dat is de bedoeling ongeveer
<OerHeks> lekker warm in de winter
<perre> zou de warmte het lawaai compenseren ?
<OerHeks> neuj
<OerHeks> 10k schijfjes?
<perre> nee
<perre> komt zonder harde schijven
<Goethz> waarom draaien jullie ubuntu en niet debian?
<perre> heb nog wel wat sata's liggen hier
<perre> omdat ik een muts heb van ubuntu en een paar t-shirts ook
<OerHeks> omdat ik het debian logo niks aan vind
<perre> das de enigste muts waar mensen je in de winter over aanspreken
 * OerHeks heeft een UNOX muts, maar dat is offtopic
<Goethz> ik ben redelijk linux n00b, maar ik vind debian meestal makkelijker.
<perre> ben ubuntu gewoon
<OerHeks> nr 90 is ook uit http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2014/10/31/full-circle-magazine-90-has-arrived/
<perre> heb nooit anders gebruikt behalve een paar keer gentoo
<Goethz> gentoo, m'n buurjongen heeft dat geprobeerd, maar kreeg t niet aan de praat. Alleen voor experts?
<perre> dat spel :)
<OerHeks> kvm is dan wel handig om wat uit te proberen
<perre> 'k wil het zo nuttig mogelijk gebruiken
<perre> 'k was eerst aan het denken aan een 2008r2 met hyper-v maar 'k wil iets uitdagender
<perre> heb in het verleden ettelijke vastlopers gehad met r2
<perre> 'k wil dat wel een beetje voorkomen die miserie
<OerHeks> http://www.computerworld.com/article/2691251/a-first-look-at-the-windows-server-10-technical-preview.html
<OerHeks> :-D
<perre> da uiterlijk doet me echt denken aan die hoge contrast thema's van windows 3.0
<Goethz> dwingen ze je een windows live account te nemen?
<OerHeks> ja, maar geen MSDN abbo
<OerHeks> ow ook een hyperV server :P http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/evaluate-windows-server-technical-preview
<OerHeks> alle, perre is tot sintnicolaas zoet
<perre> 'k vind hyper-v niet zo slecht
<OerHeks> ga toch maar voor openstack joh, al is het misschien wel handig dit gezien te hebben
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-04
<perre> onlangs zei iemand me iets over openstack
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<ujjain> openstack is niet bepaald makkelijk
<ujjain> oh, was gesprek van gisteren
<ujjain> Heeft iemand hier met kVM en migraties gewerkt?
<lordievader> KVM ja, migraties? Wat versta je daaronder? Clonen?
<ujjain> ja bijvoorbeeld
<ujjain> eigenlijk live migratie
<ujjain> naar andere server
<ujjain> gaat dat via ssh of hoe gaat de authenticatie dan?
<lordievader> ujjain: Als je lvm voor je vm's gebruikt kun je het gewoon over dd'en (kan via ssh).
<ujjain> mjah, dat snap ik, maar daar is niets automated aan
<lordievader> virt-manager heeft ook een cloning tool, maar of die ook dingen kan kopieren naar andere machines weet ik niet. Het zou mij niet verbazen als ie dat gewoon kan.
<ujjain> ah interessant
<ujjain> virt-manager is gewoon een frontend voor libvirt of niet?
<lordievader> Ja.
<ujjain> anders zou wel via CLI moeten kunnen
<lordievader> ujjain: Virsh kan het vast ook ;)
<ujjain> ik snap nooit echt het verschil tussen al die dingen, je hebt ook qemu, kernel virtualization etc.
<ujjain> virsh en libvirt zijn dus alternatieven voor elkaar
<ujjain> waarom zie ik qemu processen als ik kvm gebruik, etc.
<lordievader> Nee, virsh is een front-end.
<ujjain> ok, virsh/libvirt zijn management libraries
<lordievader> Jup.
<ujjain> So, in short, when they are together, QEMU is the hypervisor/emulator and KVM is the accelerating agent.
<ujjain> virsh is het commando van libvirt?
<ujjain> virsh list qemu://blabla ?
<lordievader> Ik zou eerder willen stellen dat virsh de front-end voor libvirt is.
<ujjain> meh, so many elements.
<ujjain> # virsh migrate --live guest1-rhel6-64 qemu+ssh://host2.example.com/system]
<ujjain> awesome, let me try that.
<lordievader> Cool :)
<perre> oii
<ujjain> oii
<Postbushd> Sinds juni gebruik ik xubuntu 14.04 naar tevredenheid en updates gingen goed.  Nu krijg ik voordat de update door kan gaan de vraag:  Maak a.u.b. tenminste xx MB vrij inde driectory '/boot".  Hoe kan ik dat realiseren . De boot map kan ik wel vinden, zo maar de-leten doe ik liever niet van files. En bovendien er is meer dan genoeg ruimte op de harde schijf. Of  is de boot directory daarin afwijkend ?  Alvast dank voor een wijze
<lordievader> Postbushd: Heb je /boot op een aparte partitie staan?
<Postbushd> let op ik ben geen comp nerd . Alles staat op een schijf zonder andere programma's.(windows etc).
<lordievader> Postbushd: Anyhow ruim oude kernels op ;)
<Postbushd> en mag ik vragen met welke commando's voor Xubuntu. Ik heb nog geen / weinig ervaring.
<Postbushd> alvast dank
<lordievader> Postbushd: Open een terminal: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Postbushd> oke dat gaan we prpberen.
<Postbushd> Alvast dank.
<Postbushd> verwacht niet direct een reactie, zit nu op een andere te chatten.
<Postbushd> maar zal het zekere tzt terug melden.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-05
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<perre> oii
<Goudvink3919> goede morgen alle
<lordievader> Goede morgen Goudvink3919.
<Goudvink3919> kan iemand mij zeggen waarom windows 7 geen ubuntu 13.04 pakt
<Goudvink3919> goede morgen lordievader
<lordievader> Goudvink3919: Hoe bedoel je dat? Probeer je via Wubi Ubuntu te installeren?
<Goudvink3919> nou je weet ik werkte voorheen met xp ja /nu werk ik all een tijd met wd 7
<Goudvink3919> en laadst heb ik geprobeerd 13.04 te draaien met wd 7 en ik kreeg alleen maar een zwart scherm hij starte niet door
<lordievader> Twee dingen, Raring (13.04) is EOL. En Windows heeft er niks mee te maken. Dus ik vraag mij af wat je met "draaien met wd7" bedoeld.
<Goudvink3919> nou zoals U wel weet draai ik met 2 harde schijven van elk 1Tera
<Goudvink3919> ik wilde zoals vroeger mijn 13.04 weer op de tweede schijf zetten
<Goudvink3919> maar ik kreeg een zwart scherm en hij starte niet door
<lordievader> Dan doe je dat. Windows heeft in dit verhaal nog steeds geen functie.
<lordievader> Goudvink3919: Start hem met de  kernel parameter 'nomodeset' op.
<Goudvink3919> hoe do ik dat lordievader
<lordievader> Goudvink3919: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Goudvink3919> ik neem aan dat het in de link staat die U nu aangeeft
<lordievader> Goudvink3919: Anders zou ik de link niet geven ;)
<Goudvink3919> ja, ja nou bedank dan ik ga dan even kijken en proberen verder nog een fijne dag doei
<ujjain> vnc sluit automatisch als ik nar mijn kvm vm wil connecteren
<lordievader> ujjain: Details?
<ujjain> virsh vncconnect vmdeb7 geeft :0, ik verbind mijn vnc viewer
<ujjain> maar alsof de connectie direct afgekapt wordt
<lordievader> ujjain: Naar welke interface luistert de vncserver?
<ujjain> virsh vncdisplay vmdeb7
<ujjain> :0
<ujjain> 0.0.0.0
<lordievader> ujjain: Firewall?
<ujjain> ik denk het niet, heb vmflush gedaan
<ujjain> uhh
<ujjain> iptables flush
<lordievader> ujjain: "iptables -vnL INPUT" op de host.
<ujjain> vmdeb7.xml:    <graphics type='vnc' port='-1' autoport='yes' listen='0.0.0.0'>
<ujjain> leeg
<lordievader> Correcte poortje?
<ujjain> hmm, denk van wel,
<ujjain> virsh shutdown werkt nu niet eens, blijft zeggen being shutdown
<lordievader> Wat zegt "netstat -tulpn|grep vnc"?
<ujjain> qemu-system-x86_64: -device rtl8139,netdev=hostnet0,id=net0,mac=52:54:00:52:30:41,bus=pci.0,addr=0x3: pci_add_option_rom: failed to find romfile "efi-rtl8139.rom"
<ujjain> ik denk dat dit ermee te maken heeft misschien
<ujjain> root@kvm-test qemu]# netstat -tulpn|grep vnc
<ujjain> [root@kvm-test qemu]# netstat -tulpn|grep 5900
<ujjain> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:5900            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      31871/qemu-system-x
<lordievader> Ach er luisterd in iedergeval iets naar. En voorzover ik weer provide de hypervisor de vnc server.
<lordievader> By the by, als het om een server gaat. virsh console is fijn (moet je wel even in Ubu aangeven dat ie over de serial console moet gaan outputten)
<ujjain> virsh console kan dat voor installaties lord4163 ?
<ujjain> lordievader, sorry
<ujjain> voor real linux install
<ujjain> ik ben trouwens virt-manager op andere vm aan installeren, bespaart iig wat tijd, zeker voor eerste keer wel handig
<lordievader> ujjain: virt-install kun je daarvoor gebruiken.
<ujjain> ja, had k gedaan, maar werkte toch niet goed, misschien verkeerde howto gepakt of stappen overgeslapen
<ujjain> gen
<lordievader> virt-install werkt prima ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-06
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<rattenkop> hello how i can install ubuntu on my desktop?
<rattenkop> i dont know how i most install linux whith deamontools
<rattenkop>  i dont know how i most install linux whith deamontools
<rattenkop> hoe instaleer je linux met deamontools?
<lordievader> rattenkop: Err, niet?
<lordievader> rattenkop: Gewoon een live-cd/usb maken en daarvan opstarten.
<perre> 'k heb rufus ontdekt
<perre> dat is een goed programma om usb sticks te maken ( bootable )
<perre> http://rufus.akeo.ie/
<Maikel> wat is gebeurd met dd if of?
<Farioko> Hallo.
<lordievader> o/
<Farioko> Zal mijn vraag hier ook even stellen :)
<Farioko> Heb hier een PC die niet wil afsluiten. Of nouja soms wel en soms niet?
<Farioko> Ik krijg dan deze fout: bug soft lockup - cpu#3 stuck for 23s
<Farioko> De CPU is een i7 3770K en het systeem heeft 32GB geheugen en een GTX 660 Ti als GPU.
<lordievader> Farioko: Memtest gedraaid?
<Farioko> Nee, ik neem aan dat dit systeem naar behoren werkt, omdat ik Ubuntu er sinds kort als dualboot heb bij gezet. Windows heeft altijd naar behoren gewerkt.
<lordievader> Dat zegt helemaal niks.
<Farioko> lordievader: Iemand met het zelfde probleem zegt dat irqbalance de oorzaak kan zijn?
<Farioko> lordievader: Kan ik die verwijderen?
<lordievader> Farioko: Dat kan, maar toch zou ik je geheugen gaan testen. "Het werkt in Windows" is echt een nul argument.
<Farioko> lordievader: Verlies ik dan performance?
<lordievader> Als het goed is doet je cpu het zelf al.
<Farioko> Goed.
<Farioko> Als ik dat pakket verwijder, hoef ik dan niet acpi_irq_nobalance in mijn grub conf te zetten?
<lordievader> Err waarom zou je die optie er uberhaupt inzetten. Klinkt als een slecht idee.
<Farioko> ok ik zal even proberen de pc uit te schakelen.
<Farioko> Nu ging het goed, maarja zullen wel zien of het zo goed is :)
<Farioko> Het is namelijk niet elke keer als je hem afsluit
<Farioko> Nou nog iets, alle extensions van GNOME Shell staan uit elke keer als je reboot.
<Peter___> ik heb een probleempje met het installeren van Ubuntu. ik hoop dat iemand kan helpen
<lordievader> Dat ligt aan het probleem ;)
<Peter___> Ik heb een Acer eee laptop met Windows 7
<Peter___> Ah wij hadden al eerder contact
<Maikel> en nu?
<Maikel> Wat is het probleem
<Peter___> Ik heb geprobeerd verschillende versies te installeren, maar welke ik ook probeer. steeds het zelfde
<Peter___> stap 1 tot en met 3 gaat goed
<Maikel> welke stappen?
<Maikel> met welk probleem?
<Peter___> maar na de vraag Naast Windows installeren sluit de computer af
<Peter___> volgens de site dien je dan nog enkele installatie vragen te krijgen
<Peter___> dit is bij zowel DVD als USB
<trijntje> de computer sluit meteen af zodra je op 'naast windows installeren' klikt?
<lordievader> Peter___: Wat gebeurd er als je manueel de partitie indeling doet?
<Peter___> JA
<OerHeks> start hem eerst eens op in live mode?
<Peter___> Daar kom ik niet Lordie
<lordievader> Peter___: Jawel...
<Peter___> Oh
<lordievader> Peter___: Een optie naast 'naast windows installeren'.
<Peter___> is dat bij "anders"
<lordievader> Geen flauw idee, ik ken de installer niet uit mijn hoofd. Zeker de Nederlandse vertaling niet.
<Peter___> Als ik hem met de dvd probeer zegt ie dat ik mijn dvd eruit moet halen......deur dicht en op enter drukken.
<Peter___> als ik dat doe start hij weer gewoon Windows op en verder niets
<OerHeks> start hem eerst eens op in live mode, en start gparted om te zien hoe je hdd eruit ziet
<Peter___> Sorry maar in "in live mode" zegt me niets
<trijntje> Kies Ubuntu uitproberen bij het opstarten vanaf de dvd
<OerHeks> ubuntu uitproberen / installeren
<Peter___> Ah dat heb ik eerder gedaan dat lukt me
<Peter___> gparted is dan een programma
<Peter___> ?
<Peter___> add on
<lordievader> Het is een programma, ja.
<OerHeks> partitietool
<lordievader> Ik zie liever de output van "sudo parted print"
<Peter___> Oh en ik zal wel dom zijn, maar wat moet ik dan zien of wat dien ik dan te doen??
<OerHeks> dat is misschien wel handiger idd
<lordievader> Daarom ;)
<Peter___> sudo wordt het.....
<lordievader> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use  http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see  also the channel topic.
<Peter___> Ik ga het allemaal eens proberen
<Peter___> tx
<trijntje> alleen moet je dan niet weg gaan natuurlijk :P
<lordievader> Ik zat net te denken, zou hij nog terug keren?
<lotuspsychje> voor wie een samsung evo 840 ssd heeft op ubuntu, ze hebben een firmware fix voor linux op de site gezet
<Peter___> ben ik weer..... in de test versie
<Peter___> kan Sudo parted print nergens vinden
<lordievader> Peter___: Heb je een tweede pc?
<lordievader> Of tablet, o.i.d.?
<Peter___> tablet
<trijntje> Peter___: of zit je nu in het live systeem?
<Peter___> JA daar zit ik
<Peter___> Gparted partition editor heb ik wel kunnen vinden
<trijntje> Peter___: open een terminal (ctrl + alt + t)
<trijntje> en typ daar
<trijntje> sudo parted print
<lordievader> Peter___: Open een terminal, tik 'sudo parted print' (zonder ''), copieer de output naar http://paste.ubuntu.com en geef ons de link naar de paste.
<Peter___> Error: Could not stat device print - No such file or directory.  ........ krijg ik mijn terminal.....
<Peter___> neem aan dat jullie daar niet zoveel aan hebben
<OerHeks> eh, foutje, doe eerst 'sudo parted'
<OerHeks> passwoord
<OerHeks> en dan 'print'
<lordievader> Ah het was 'sudo parted -l'
<lordievader> Ik vergeet de parted opties altijd...
<Peter___> Oke dat werkt een stuk beter heb ik het gevoel....
<Peter___> krijg nu teminste dingen die mij niet zeggen.....
<lordievader> Peter___: Pastebin het graag.
<Peter___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8856132/
<lordievader> Staat de Windows Dynamic disk aan?
<lordievader> Het is een erg onlogische indeling. Ook niet iets dat Windows standaard voor elkaar krijgt.
<Peter___> ha ha....... heb ik weer
<Peter___> ik weet echt niet wat er allemaal staat en wat wel of niet logisch is
<Peter___> Windows dynamic disk zegt mij ook niets......
<ynze> goedenavond!
<OerHeks> ik vermoed dat partitie 3 je restore partitie is, en partitie 4 tools die je fabrikant meeleverd, dus je enige kans is partitie 2 verwijderen ( eventueel data backuppen) en van die ruimte een extended partitie maken en daar ubuntu in installeren
<lordievader> Data backuppen zo ie zo...
<lordievader> Ik zou eigenlijk van scratch beginnen, maar wie ben ik :P
<Peter___> het is bijna niet te geleven, maar dat heb ik gedaan
<OerHeks> je zit al aan 4 primairy partities, dus 1 moet veranderen in extended.
<OerHeks> en in extended kan je weer 15 partities maken ofzo
<lordievader> Peter___: Wat heb je gedaan?
<ynze> lordievader> ik heb voor deze noteboek een hardwareoverzicht nodig - soort lscfg -a
<lordievader> ynze: lspci? dmidecode?
<ynze> lordievader> even intikken hier...
<Peter___> ik heb geen idee....wat ik heb gedaan.....ik wist niet eens dat ik het had gedaan
<lordievader> Peter___: Ik volg je niet.
<ynze> lordievader> windows 8.1 mog steeds....
<ynze> lordievader> snif. pc van mijn pa...
<Peter___> partitie 2 verwijderen oke....maar hoe maak ik daar een extended partitie van==
<OerHeks> ik denk dat de ubuntu installer dit ook uit zichzelf zal doen
<Peter___> Ok dus de tip is om partitie 2 te verwijderen..... en het dan nog eens te proberen....toch=
<Peter___> =
<ynze> lordievader> ik zal in google verder zoeken.
<lordievader> ynze: ?
<lordievader> ynze: Je mist context...
<ynze> lordievader> het is een windows doos, geen ubuntu....
 * lordievader snapt er bar weinig van...
<OerHeks> gut, windows hardware tool ... dat is lang geleden
<ynze> lordievader> De commando's werken niet
<OerHeks> er zit toch een hardwaremanager in?
<ynze> OerHeks> dank voor de reminder :-)
<OerHeks> ... en anders koop je die ff
<ynze> Oerheks> Dank je. :-P
<lordievader> Ah, op die fiets. This Computer -> properties.
<ynze> lordievader> Een lscfg -a is werkend voor AIX... - ja een driewielfiets - ik probeer
<Peter___> ben ik weer..... ik krijg nu de melding....Er is geen basisbestandssysteem gedefinieerd.  Gelieve dit te herstellen vanuit het schijfindelingsmenu
<ynze> lordievader> Gevonden in regedit, maar die is niet compleet ingevoerd.... ik weet al waarom...
<Maikel> regedit? amai
<Maikel> dit is toch #ubuntu-nl?
<ynze> Maikel> Ben al weg :-) lordievader> Systeemeigenschappen en apparaatbeheer. Thanks, flexibile human.
<XiaoShiZi> #wine
<OerHeks> #beer
<XiaoShiZi> ;-)
<XiaoShiZi> Hello
<XiaoShiZi> Question concerning wine sketchup and rubby
<XiaoShiZi> got the latest version up and running but not all is working
<XiaoShiZi> it's givving me followin error:
<XiaoShiZi> (process:17461): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed wine: Call from 0x7fd90c293808 to unimplemented function SHELL32.dll.SHAssocEnumHandlers, aborting
<XiaoShiZi> anyone who can help me with the shell32.dll SHAssocEnumHandlers ?
<OerHeks> wine issue, ddaar ben ik neit goed in
<OerHeks> ik zie aan deze pagina dat je veel moet prutsen http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/06/install-google-sketchup-ubuntu1404/
<XiaoShiZi> Ubuntu version 14.04 64 bit wine version 1.7.30 wine 2.1.4
<XiaoShiZi> Het is ook die dissableRubyApi die vervelend is, kan geen extra's toevoegen zoals stl output voor 3d-printen
<XiaoShiZi> Valt nog mee. ivm prutsen
<XiaoShiZi> nadeel is dat na opstarten en je per ongeluk over het File menu passeert met de muis je onherroepelijk uit de SketchUp vliegt :(
<XiaoShiZi> zoals ik het nu zie vermoed ik dat in de shell32.dll die functie ontbreekt. Hoe kan je die toevoegen? Ik vond een C++ code op http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/bb762109%28v=vs.85%29.aspx
<XiaoShiZi> kan daar iets mee gedaan worden om dat toe te voegen aan een dll?
<OerHeks> ik heb echt geen idee XiaoShiZi, misschien weten ze dat in #wine?
<XiaoShiZi> is niemand aanwezig voorlopig. Daarom dat ik even ier binnensprong ;-)
<XiaoShiZi> K hou jullie op de hoogte van de vorderingen met SketchUp 2015 ;-)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-07
<XiaoShiZi> goeie nacht iedereen
<OerHeks> :-)
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<Postbushd> Ik wil Lordievader bedanken voor zijn goede tip hoe de boot directory clean te houden van overtollige update.
<lordievader> Postbushd: ;)
<Postbushd> Een vraag is er een instructie of website waar ik dit soort informatie kan terug vinden ?
<Postbushd> Een vraag is of er een instructie of website is waar ik dit soort informatie kan terug vinden ?
<Maikel> waarom zou je je daar over druk maken?
<haaiw> hallo :)
<haaiw> ik heb een klein vraagje, want ik ben een paar torrents aan het downloaden, maar nou duurt dat erg lang. dus ik zou graag willen dat mijn pc uit gaat nadat alle torrents voltooid zijn, zodat de pc niet de hele nacht aan staat zonder wat te doen...
<haaiw> ik gebruik transmission :)
<lotuspsychje> qbittorrent is heel makkelijk
<Maikel> haaiw: je kan een seedbox gebruiken
<Maikel> dan zet je bijv. een vps op of een server ergens die 24/7 aan staat
<lordievader> haaiw: Die had daar dacht ik wel een vinkje voor, loop even door de settings heen zou ik zeggen.
<Maikel> die laat je downloaden en dan als het klaar is slurp je het naar binnen
<haaiw> lordievader: heb ik gedaan, ik kan wel aanvinken dat die een script uit moet voeren als die klaar is :P
<haaiw> Maikel: helaas geen optie, heb niet zoveel pc's tot mijn beschikking :P
<Maikel> Nee, dus huur je er 1
<lordievader> haaiw: Doe je dat...
<haaiw> Maikel... maar dat kost geld :P
<Maikel> dus je wilt piraten, maa rniets terug geven
<Maikel> je wilt alleen en enkel een freelunch?
<haaiw> lordievader: oke, maar hoe maak ik dan een script dat zorgt dat mijn pc uit gaat?
<haaiw> Maikel:????
<Maikel> wat download je met utorrent?
<haaiw> ik download met transmission :P
<lordievader> haaiw: "#/bin/bash\n sudo poweroff" Ook even sudoers file aanpassen zodat je user (transmission?) het zonder ww mag uitvoeren.
<Maikel> wat download je dan met transmission?
<haaiw> ehmm, oke.... ik snap het niet helemaal denk ik lordievader :(
<haaiw> Maikel, torrents :P
<Maikel> wat is het concept van torrents?
<Maikel> Hoe werken torrents?
<haaiw> dat je download en blijft seeden, maar ik blijf ook wel seeden.... alleen niet 's nachts... overdag als de pc aan staat blijft de laptop gewoon seeden :P
<haaiw> maar, mijn upload snelheid is ook maar 1 kb/s, dus het zet niet heel veel zoden de dijk...
<Maikel> dus een seedbox huren
<Maikel> max 10,- per maand
<Maikel> is niet duur voor gratis films en de rest?
<Maikel> http://www.chicagovps.net/ lekker goedkoop
<haaiw> opzich wel... want dan download ik het eerst op de seedbox, allemaal leuk en aardig... maar dan moet het nog naar mijn pc... wat dan dus weer 3 dagen duurt, en dan zit ik weer met hetzelfde probleem :P
<haaiw> maar, ik laat mijn pc wel gewoon de hele nacht draaien :P
<Maikel> dat is onzin
<Maikel> want torrenten gaat langzamer dan direct downloaden
<Maikel> installeer tranmission deamon
<Maikel> benader via web based
<Maikel> zuig in seed zo lang je wilt
<Maikel> en download naar je desktop
<lordievader> Maikel: Hij is al weg...
<Maikel> Zucht.
<Maikel> Wat een domme mensen heb je toch.
<perre> oii
<kebabfish> weet iemand hoe je een driver tijdens een draaiende sessie uit kan zetten? Hoeft ook maar tijdelijk (in dit geval 1 van de 2 wifi modules)
<ichat> kebabfish, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1228138
<Maikel> modprobe
<lordievader> modprobe -r of rmmod
<ichat> waarom wil je een wifi module unloaden
<kebabfish> simpel, die zit een 2e in de weg. De eerste kan maar tot 11mb/s en heb ik dus graag uit
<Maikel> je kan toch ook ifconfig wlan1 down doen
<Maikel> er om heen scripten?
<Maikel> modprobe -r is nogal drastisch
<ichat> wat Maikel zegt idd
<kebabfish> rmmod dan?
<kebabfish> het is niet de bedoeling dat ik hier teveel werk van krijg :P
<kebabfish> anders kan ik beter een script maken dat ipw2100 wordt uitgezet zodra rt2800usb aangesloten wordt. Maar dan kom ik niet aan het betaalde werk toe...
<ichat> mod probe gebruik je eerder als je bijv van  wl br43 naar   brSTA  wilt schakelen ofzo  - voor de rest zou network manager prima kunnen wat je wil
<ichat> kijk maar eens naar  network preferenties (op dezelfde manier  hoe ubuntu  bekabelde verbindingen boven wifi verbindingen zet
<ichat> daar hoef je afaict niet een een script voor te maken
<kebabfish> blijven die ook bewaard als je de ene niet altijd aangesloten hebt?
<kebabfish> die voorkeuren?
<ichat> voor zover mij bekend wel  -
<kebabfish> mooi, ga ik dat eerst even doen
<kebabfish> bedankt voor de snelle reacties :)
<DeMenne> avond
<OerHeks> Hallo DeMenne :-)
<DeMenne> hallo OerHeks
<DeMenne> alles goed hier??
<OerHeks> prima, en met u?
<DeMenne> bwa redelijk
<DeMenne> ben moekes
<DeMenne> wat is dat ubuntu??
<OerHeks> Ubuntu is een linux OS
<OerHeks> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/
<DeMenne> ja ben aan het neuzen
<DeMenne> ziet er knap uit
<DeMenne> is dit iets gelijk winblows ofzo??
<OerHeks> Ja, maar dan open source, en veilig.
<DeMenne> morgen is over lopen dan
<OerHeks> probeer de iso eens, ge kan het 'live' uitproberen zonder te installeren :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-08
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-11-09
<Glda19> iemand hier
<Glda19> hi
<Glda19> niemand hier
<Glda19> 54 personen en zo stil
<Glda19> iemand hier
<Glda19> hi
<Glda19> maikel
<maikel> irc is geen IM
<maikel> lees de nettiquette mbt tot goed IRC gedrag.
<Glda19> hi
<Glda19> hi
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordievader> middag*
<ichat> slaap lekker ;)
<Glda19> hi
<lordievader> o/
<Glda19> hoe is u linux kennis lordievader
<maikel> gheh
<maikel> hoe is die van jou?
<Glda19> gheh ??
<lordievader> Prima...?
<Glda19> kennen jullie iets van de lunix installatie
<lordievader> Glda19: Wat is je probleem?
<lordievader> IRC houdt niet van meta questions.
<Glda19> lordievader heb een nieuw pc gekocht met een ssd van 128 gb en 1 tb hdd de vraag is nu hoe de parties gaan indelen
<lordievader> Glda19: Dat ligt aan jou ;)
<Glda19> lordievader hoe zou jij het doen
<Glda19> zo stil lordievader
<lordievader> Een /boot op de hdd, de rest van de hdd een storage lvm. En de ssd een system lvm.
<Glda19> waarom lvm
<lordievader> Glda19: IRC is een traag medium, relax.
<lordievader> Glda19: Omdat het fijn is.
<Glda19> wat is er zofijn aan lvm
<lordievader> Glda19: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_(Linux)
<maikel> vroeger zeiden we RTFM
<maikel> je wordt geprompt voor een melding en wat zegt die melding met indeling?
<maikel> "New users are advised to do ..."
<Glda19> lordievader what bedoel je met system lvm
<lordievader> Glda19: Daar gaan systeem partities of vm's heen. Dingen die een snelle responsetijd willen.
<Glda19> lordievader en hoe maak je een sytem lvm
<maikel> RTFM http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_(Linux)
<maikel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<lordievader> Glda19: Wellicht moet jij simpeler beginnen. Je vroeg wat ik zou doen daar antwoord ik.
<Glda19> lordievader ik ken wel iets van linux die store lvm snap ik maar dan krijg je toch een extra map op je hd niet
<Glda19> heb dit gezien in de les avondschool
<lordievader> Glda19: Nee, voordat je aan lvm begint heb je nog een boel te lezen. Begin bij de links van maikel ;)
<Glda19> lordievader wat is er nee
<lordievader> Glda19: Dat het idee dat je over LVM hebt niet klopt. Vandaar dat je nog veel moet lezen voordat je eraan begint.
<Glda19> hoe is het dan heb het getest op windows
<Glda19> en daar moest ik een naam aan maken voor de lvm en kreeg een nieuwe map te zien
<lordievader> Dat is onmogelijk. LVM draait niet op windows.
<Glda19> iets dat er op trekt
<lordievader> Dan is het dus geen LVM...
<Glda19> maar ik  snap niet waarom je een lvm maakt voor het systeem
<lordievader> Glda19: Dat snap je waarschijnlijk niet omdat je LVM niet kent. Heb je de wikipedia pagina al gelezen?
<maikel> Ik denk ook niet dat je dit nu hoeft te weten
<Glda19> zeg het eens maikel
<Glda19> lordievader welke wiki
<maikel> ik denk dat je er weinig nog mee te maken krijgt. dus negeer dit, vink het aan of uit
<maikel> pas als je partities wilt oprekken, weet wat lvm pools zijn of lvm snapshots dan zal ik mij er druk om maken.
<lordievader> Dat zei ik ook al, begin simpeler. Jij vroeg hoe ik het zou doen, daar heb ik op geantwoord.
<Glda19> met lvm breid je toch gewoon je volume uit
<maikel> ...
<maikel> Ik stop.
<Glda19> met lvm breid je toch gewoon je volume uit zonder dat je hoeft te weten op welke schijf het staat
<Glda19> das makkelijk maikel het gekenst van personen niet diet willen helpen
<lordievader> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_(Linux) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<maikel> Ik wil wel helpen, maar mijn tijd is beperkt en ik wil mijn tijd liever besteden aan mensen die leergierig zijn
<Glda19> bij die laatste staat lvm er enkel bij voor raid
<lordievader> Glda19: Heb je de wikipedia pagina wel gelezen?
<Glda19> ja
<lordievader> Glda19: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<lordievader> Anyhow, ik zou simpeler beginnen als ik jou was.
<lordievader> Laat LVM over voor later.
<Glda19> en hoe dan starten
<lordievader> Wat?
<Glda19> hoe dan de parties in delen
<Glda19> want lvm is voor het vergroten van de parties wat in dit geval echt niet nodig zal zijn
<lordievader> Glda19: Ligt aan jouw eisen. Ubuntu zal per default twee partities aanmaken, een / en een swap. Op zijn minst zou ik er een /home bij doen.
<Glda19> ik dacht het zo te doen een boot / van 500 mb / root hoe groot ? Swap 8 gb = ram of te klein ? deze op de ssd
<Glda19> en dan de home op de 1tb
<lordievader> Glda19: Bijvoorbeeld, alleen zou ik de swap niet op de ssd plaatsen.
<Glda19> waarom niet
<Glda19> en hoe groot die root kiezen
<lordievader> Glda19: Omdat het een ssd is. Root zo groot dat alle ruimte is opgevuld, maar dat moet je zelf weten ;)
<Glda19> wat heeft dat er mee te makken is ssd
<lordievader> Dat het fysiek zeer verschilt met een hdd?
<Glda19> da is maar waarm de swap niet op de ssd
<lordievader> Glda19: Omdat swap als ram gebruikt kan worden. Ofwel het kan voor disk trashing zorgen. Iets dat je op een ssd echt niet wilt.
<Glda19> lordievaderjuist
<Glda19> zou ik geen aparte partie maken voor var
<lordievader> Kan hoeft niet, vindt je het nodig?
<Glda19> ik weet het niet
<Glda19> ze zeiden dat in ubutu engels kanaal
<Glda19> zo stil
<lordievader> o/
<Glda19> lordievader ken jij iets van parties
<lordievader> Hadden we dat vanochtend/vanmiddag niet al vastgesteld?
<lordievader> Wat wil je weten?
<Glda19> hoe ik heb beste de pc install met de parties
<lord4163> Glda19: Je laat Ubuntu automatisch de partities maken?
<lordievader> Glda19: Dat heb ik je een aantal uur geleden al verteld.
<Glda19> kan ik niet daar swap en home niet op de ssd mogen
<lord4163> Glda19: Kies: Schijf wissen en Ubuntu installeren.
<lord4163> Glda19: Ok, heb je ook een HDD?
<Glda19> jz
<Glda19> ja
<lord4163> Hoe groot zijn de schijven en hoeveel RAM heb je?
<Glda19> ssd 128 1tb hdd 8 gb ram
<Glda19> ik zou dit doen /boot 500 gb
<lord4163> NEE
<Glda19> wat nee
<lord4163> Je /boot 500GB? Ben je gek?
<Glda19> boot 500 mb
<Glda19> nu goed
<lord4163> Ja, nee
<Glda19> wat ja nee
<Glda19> het is ja of nee
<Glda19> ja nee bestaat niet
<lord4163> Waarom wil je een aparte /boot?
<lord4163> Ga je btrfs op je root draaien?
<Glda19> zeiden ze op een engels chat
<Glda19> kan mint 17 al btrfs draaien
<lord4163> Nee, moet je niet mee gaan klooien. En ik raad btrfs NIET aan.
<Glda19> hoe dan de parties indelen
<lord4163> seconde dan laat ik je het zien
<lord4163> SSD:
<lord4163> HDD:
<lord4163> swap 16GB swap
<lord4163> http://paste.kde.org/pyurwjbrw Glda19
<Glda19> bedankt
<Glda19> maar ik wil bij de vooruitziende zijn
<lord4163> Wil je niet.
<Glda19> hoogst waarschijnlijk moet er nog één of ander windows versie op geinstalleerd worden later
<Glda19> wat wil je niet
<lord4163> "maar ik wil bij de vooruitziende zijn" -> daar bedoel je mee dat je btrfs wilt?
<Glda19> nee wat ik er na zei
<Glda19> denk er aan windows 10 of windows 7 er bij te installeren indien nodig
<lord4163> Dat zie je dan maar.
<Glda19> maar wil de pc er nu al deels klaar voor maken
<lord4163> Je kan de partities altijd verkleinen
<Glda19> Ja maar kan serieus fout lopen met te verkleinen en vergroten vroeger mee gemaakt toen ik in de informatia werkt pc vast gelopen bij vergroten partie alles weg van de hdd
<Glda19> zeg zitten bij u die ext4 parties in een uitgebreide partie
<lord4163> Ja
<Glda19> en waarom dit gedaan
<lord4163> Glda19: Als je GParted netjes z'n werk laat doen kan ik je bijna verzekeren dat het werkt. Het is zonde om die ruimte nu niet te gebruiken, het bestandssysteem werkt dan veel efficienter (sneller)
<lord4163> Glda19: Ik heb nog een Windows partitie
<Glda19> ok
<Glda19> ook op je ssd
<lord4163> Nee heb ik (nog) niet.
<Glda19> of zet ik windows later in die uitgebreide partie$
<lord4163> Dat zie je vanzelf wel hoe GParted dat doet :)
<Glda19> wil je hier eens kijken
<Glda19> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/35676/how-to-choose-a-partition-scheme-for-your-linux-pc/
<Glda19> voor wat staat die ext4journaling filesystem
<lord4163> Glda19: Waarvoor?
<lord4163> Glda19: Dat is het bestandssysteem, zoals NTFS op Windows
<Glda19> ext4 is het betandssysteem zoals ntfs windows
<Glda19> zie link die ik gaf daar gebruiken ze het
<lord4163> Ja, en.....?
<Glda19> zie je die journaling system niet
<lord4163> Ja, wat is daarmee?
<Glda19> wat is het verschil tussen ext4 en dat journalistig sytem
<lordievader> EXT3 en 4 zijn journaling file systems.
<Glda19> maar daar staat in die link duidelijk ext4 journaling
<lord4163> Glda19: EXT4 = een journaling bestandssysteem. BTRFS = een CoW bestandssysteem
<Glda19> wat is cow
<lord4163> copy-on-write
<Glda19> en wat voor nut heeft dat
<lordievader> Voor een basic install hoef je dit allemaal niet te weten...
<lord4163> Het is gewoon het design van het bestandssysteem, en inderdaad dit hoef je niet te weten ;)
<lord4163> En anders is er wikipedia.
<lord4163> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soft_updates
<lord4163> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copy-on-write
<lord4163> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system
<lord4163> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system
<lord4163> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<perre> oii
<lordzett> eej hoe krijg ik makelijk snel rechten tot iets in de filemanger?
<lordzett> kan niets weg schrijven op mijn ffd
<trijntje> lordzett: ffd? Je kan nautilus met gksu openen als je wil, maar dingen als root doen is zoals je weet meestal een slecht plan ;)
<lordzett> jha root ding
<lordzett> hmm
<lordzett> gksu interminal typen?
<lordievader> Ding ergens mounten en users access geven?
<lordzett> mnount automatisch
<lordzett> maar deze vers geformateerde disk op mijn msx krijg ik geen schrijf toegan toe
<lordievader> Stomme DE's met hun automounts... :(
<lordzett> :P
<lordzett> ik ben er blij mee ik vindt het nog moeilijk genoeg alles te laten werken
<lordzett> maar hoe is het makelijkst?
<lordzett> ?sudo s?
<lord4163> gksu nautilus
<perre> oii
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-02
<papahippo> update on what I said last night about scan support for Canon PIXMA 2950:
<papahippo> clean binary installation with .deb package proved to be problematic;
<papahippo> easier to do "git clone ..." and build from source.
<eliKAAS> hi
<eliKAAS> eh ik heb een vraagje...
<Jaap> Ik wil dat bepaalde personen in de aangegeven map kunnen kijk en niet naar de overige map..Ik weet dat je daarvoor commando chown / chmod moet gebruiken maar  kunt u een voorbeeld laten zien bijv. de gebruiker heet piet en de map huis
<Jaap> ?
<Jaap> ???
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-03
<momo_> hi
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-04
<hans_> goede avond
<hans_> krijg mijn nas schijven in ubuntu 15.10 niet auto gemount
<hans_> normaal vraagt hij om op S te drukken bij herstart dit krijg ik ook niet meer
<ST-84> hans_, Om op S te drukken
<ST-84> Hoe bedoel je?
<hans_> als ik de fsatb had aan gepast en je maakt een reboot vraagt hij de eerste keer om handmatig te mounten door op s te drukken
<ST-84> het is e nas he
<ST-84> Hoe mount je hem?
<ST-84> Via sshfs?
<ST-84> of Samba,
<hans_> gewoon in fstab
<ST-84> Ja
<ST-84> Maar hoe mount je hem in fstab
<ST-84> Met welk programma
<hans_> zal ff de regel geven
<ST-84> Graag.
<hans_> http://dpaste.com/1PHK2CG
<ST-84> Uhm
<ST-84> Ohk
<ST-84> Wat voor en nas praten wij over?
<ST-84> En is dit een vaste computer of een mobiele computer?
<hans_> een synology
<ST-84> http://askubuntu.com/questions/334273/how-to-mount-a-synology-diskstation-nas
<hans_> een laptop
<hans_> ok zal er ff naar kijken
<hans_> heeft op 14.04 altijd gewoon gewerkt
<ST-84> Ok
<ST-84> Ik raad fstab af op een laptop
<ST-84> In plaats daar van
<ST-84> Maak een service file
<ST-84> 14.04 heeft Systemd toch?
<hans_> en gigolo
<hans_> ja
<ST-84> Maak een service file die het mount op boot
<ST-84> Want ik denk dat je computer gek wordt als je boot en hij zijn shit niet kan vinden via fstab
<ST-84> Een service kan faalen
<ST-84> Van fstab denk ik dat die gek wordt
<ST-84> Service file die draaid op boot.
<hans_> nooit problemen gehad dat is joust zo raar
<ST-84> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd#Writing_unit_files
<ST-84> In ieder geval dit is wat ik aanraad
<hans_> word een hoop uitzoek werk voor een oob als ik
<ST-84> Nee hoor
<ST-84> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd#Writing_unit_files Legt het heel goed uit'
<ST-84> Ik leerde het in een paar uur
<ST-84> De wiki van arch word als een van de beste linux wikis op dit moment beschouwdt
<OerHeks> Helaas, dat is waar.
<hans_> ook haar repos
<ST-84> OerHeks, Why helaas? :3
<OerHeks> Dat zegt wat ook over onze docu :-(
<ST-84> Ik heb heel lang arch gebruikt
<OerHeks> met 10.04 was er nog een groep actief aan het schrijven, ik heb het gevoel dat het stilstaat.
<ST-84> Maar ja ik vind dat er niks mis is met een third party wiki
<ST-84> De Gentoo wiki is ook erg goed
<ST-84> Vooral voor chrooten.
<hans_> met gigolo werk het wel
<ronnie> Heeft iemand een handleiding om een partitie + LVM te resizen binnen een VM. De VM HDD zelf is al vergroot, nu nog de partities zodat ik de ruimte ook echt kan gebruiken. De SWAP wil ik eigenlijk ook verkleinen. lsblk output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13104022/
<lordievader> ronnie: Moet je met parted, o.i.d., je partitie eerst vergroten. Daarna het filesystem zelf.
<ronnie> lordievader: Kan dit terwijl de VM zelf aan het draaien is (dus de root partitie in gebruik is)
<ronnie> Ik heb trouwens geen GUI ...
<oldsk00l> jow vreaagje ik heb een ntfs schijf en die komt niet door de smart test heen van linux
<oldsk00l> wat kan ik het beste doen
<oldsk00l> schijf is heel sloom en indexeert haast niet
<lordievader> ronnie: Zou ik vanaf de host doen.
<lordievader> ronnie: sudo parted /dev/mapper/<lv>
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Veel read errors?
<ronnie> lordievader: Ik zit in een online cloud VM, heb dus geen toegang tot de host
<lordievader> ronnie: Wacht mogelijk begrijk ik je probleem/situatie verkeerd. Hoe ziet je disk config eruit?
<ronnie> Je bedoeld lsblk ?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13104022/
<lordievader> ronnie: Nee, beschijf hoe je disk configuratie eruit ziet.
<ronnie> Hoe bedoel je precies?
<lordievader> ronnie: Ik dacht dat je een lv in je vm had geprikt. Ik begin nu te denken dat dit niet klopt.
<lordievader> En ik vraag mij af hoe het wel in elkaar steekt.
<ronnie> Ik heb in mijn online cloud omgeving de HDD vergroot naar 24GB, In die omgeving heb ik niet meer keus dan een schijf vergroten of toevoegen. Wat daar precies op de achtergrond voor aangemaakt wordt weet ik niet. Maar volgens mij heb ik daar niets mee van doen toch?
<ronnie> Ubuntu ziet de schijf /dev/sda van de 24GB die ik heb toegewezen in de online VM
<oldsk00l> lordievader: zal is kijken
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Als je toch bezig bent, kun je de volledige smartctl -a output geven?
<oldsk00l> hety is een ntfs schijf
<oldsk00l> staan heel veel bestanden op
<lordievader> ronnie: Oke, ik neem aan dat Ubuntu de vm is? Staat op sda de pv?
<ronnie> Nu zit daar een boot partitie /dev/sda1, een extended /dev/sda2 met daarin een /dev/sda5 (LVM partitie). Deze /dev/sda5 is echter maar 15.8GB groot i.p.v. de 24GB
<oldsk00l> kan ook de read errors niet zien omdat hij de self test niewt kan doen
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Smart is veel lager dan filesystem niveau ;)
<ronnie> Ubuntu is inderdaad de client vm
<lordievader> ronnie: Ah, als het goed is kan het allemaal live: http://serverfault.com/questions/378086/how-to-extend-a-linux-pv-partition-online-after-virtual-disk-growth
<lordievader> ronnie: Heb je een backup?
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Hoe word die drive herkent?
<ronnie> Nog niet, maar ga ik wel maken. Heb je hiervoor nog tips?
<lordievader> ronnie: Ik gebruik zelf dirvish voor backups.
<oldsk00l> lordievader: het begon dat hij zogenaamt niet goed was agesloten door windows
<oldsk00l> daar heb ik al omeen gewerkt
<oldsk00l> lordievader: als ik self test doe dan gaatr er even overheen en dan zegt hij self test faild
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Oke, maar als wat word de schijf herkent? Sdb?
<oldsk00l> /dev/sde1
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Oke, wat is de output van 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sde'? (zonder '1' ;) )
<oldsk00l> lordievader: gegvens komen er aan
<ronnie> lordievader: ben nu de handleding door aan het lezen.. /dev/sda2 is bij mij een extended partitie, met daarop /dev/sda5 als LVM partitie. Moet ik beide partities via fdisk verwijderen en opnieuw aanmaken, of groeit /dev/sda2 of 5 automatisch mee?
<oldsk00l> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13104636/
<lordievader> ronnie: De kritieke punten voor een partitie tabel zijn de beginpunten en de lengtes van een partitie. Ik zou eens goed kijken naar hoe hij er nu uitziet.
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   192   192   000    Old_age   Always       -       1447
<lordievader> AU
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Heb je er nog belangrijke data op staan?
<oldsk00l> jup ben ik nu aan het af halen
<ronnie> Zo dus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13104654/ (heb ik hem meteen als backup)
<lordievader> oldsk00l: Goed zo, die schijf kun je vergeten, is toast.
<lordievader> ronnie: Ik zou sectors als unit nemen, maargoed zoals je ziet hebben ze ongeveer hetzelfde begin en eindpunt. Dit zou ik mirroren maar dan met een langere lengte.
<lordievader> ronnie: Kun je trouwen niet even een live-iso in de vm prikken?
<ronnie> lordievader: dat is ook een idee, is dat een stuk gemakkelijker dan? Weet trouwens ook niet hoe ik dan toegang heb tot de live-iso
<ronnie> Waarschijnlijk via een 'crappy' html interface ofzo
<lordievader> ronnie: Perhaps. Als je het niet live doet is het in iedergeval makkelijker.
<ronnie> In welke zin gemakkelijker?
<oldsk00l> lordievader: jee; erg bedankt :)
<lordievader> ronnie: Je hebt geen draaiend OS die bij die partities wil zijn.
<ronnie> Thx lordievader, ik ga kijken of ik wat met die informatie kan
<lordievader> ronnie: Success!
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-05
<TheEagerPadawan> tijdje geleden dat ik nog een statish ip heb ingesteld in op ubuntu - is ifconfig een deftige manier om dit te doen of ga je best via /etc/network/interfaces
<SCHAAP137> TheEagerPadawan: eigenlijk zou het met het 'ip' commando moeten, maar in de praktijk gebruikt men dat niet veel
<SCHAAP137> ah, is al weg
<lordievader> SCHAAP137: TheEagerPadawan is er weer ;)
<TheEagerPadawan> the linux side is strong with this one ;)
<TheEagerPadawan>  tijdje geleden dat ik nog een statish ip heb ingesteld in op ubuntu - is ifconfig een deftige manier om dit te doen of ga je best via /etc/network/interfaces
<TheEagerPadawan> wifi dropped :(
<SCHAAP137> [19:48:29] <SCHAAP137> TheEagerPadawan: eigenlijk zou het met het 'ip' commando moeten, maar in de praktijk gebruikt men dat niet veel
<SCHAAP137> meeste mensen doen gewoon met het handje in /etc/network/interfaces, idd TheEagerPadawan
<lordievader> +1 voor ip
<SCHAAP137> ip is cool
<lordievader> Idd
<SCHAAP137> mooi spul
<TheEagerPadawan> dat weten we dan ook weer ;)
<SCHAAP137> vooral de "oneliner" optie van ip is relaxed
<SCHAAP137> ip -o addr, ip -o link
<TheEagerPadawan> go on ;)
<SCHAAP137> lekker simpele output die je weer mooi kunt filteren / doorgooien in scriptjes
<poorte> hi
<poorte> ik ben totaal nieuw in linux en ik probeer het zo veel mogelijk te begrijpen, maar kan iemand mij helpen met ssh? en dan zit ik vooral met de vraag waarom ik niet op mijn externe ip-adres verbinding kan maken met mijn server.
<poorte> ik heb de poorten goed nagekeken poort 22 geopend op server de firewall geopend en poort 22 doorgelaten. op het interne adres werkt alles naar behoren maar op het externe adres niet.
<OerHeks> poort op uw modem/router instellen, is ook belangrijk, niet alleen op de server
<OerHeks> dan werkt het vanaf 'buiten'
<poorte> bedankt voor je reactie. Ik heb de poort 22 opengezet en nog werkt het niet.
<poorte> Overigens probeer in net intern te verbinden met ssh en werkt dat ook niet meer :$
<poorte> wat zijn de punten waar ik op moet letten? firewall router, firewall server, enz
<SCHAAP137> poorte: probeer je van binnenuit, op je lokale netwerk, te verbinden met jouw externe IP-adres? wat leidt naar datzelfde netwerk waar je al in zit?
<poorte> nee ik probeer nu op mijn interne adres te verbinden met mijn server dus interne adres
<SCHAAP137> is openssh-server wel geïnstalleerd op die machine?
<poorte> ja dat heb ik uitgevoerd. met command sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<SCHAAP137> dus, even als voorbeeld, jouw PC is 192.168.1.10, en die server is 192.168.1.11 ? zelfde subnet, op dezelfde router?
<OerHeks> intern werkt het wel ..
<OerHeks> nu niet meer ..
<OerHeks> denk denk
<OerHeks> herstart ssh sever na de routeractie
<poorte> thnx ga ik proberen!
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<OerHeks> key/passwors en user allow zijn wel handig, en fail2ban omdat je extern toelaat op een standaard poort.
<OerHeks> *passwords
<OerHeks> poort 22 = china :-D
<poorte> ja i know thnx
<OerHeks> en je firewall, iptables ..
<OerHeks> misschien is daar je probleem.
<OerHeks> wat is de output van sudo iptables -S
<poorte> wow een behoorlijke lijst
<poorte> maar daar word ik helaas niet veel wijzer van.
<poorte> firewall staat goed overigens poorten staat open
<poorte> ik ga de gehele pagina hier boven nog een keer doornemen.
<poorte> thnx voor je advies!
<OerHeks> succes
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-06
<Postbushd> HAllo Mijn update geeft aan 563 MB nodig.  betreft xubuntu  4.14. Ik krijg met het volgende commando niet verwijderd.
<Postbushd> Heeft iemand suggesties hoe ikw el kan updaten door schoon schipe te maken.
<Postbushd> commando is : ﻿sudo apt-get remove --purge $(dpkg -l 'linux-image-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d')
<Postbushd> .ooit gekregen via Lordievader en Oerheks. Werkte tot op heden altijd perfect
<lordievader> Postbushd: Je probeerd oude kernels te verwijderen?
<Postbushd> yep
<lordievader> Postbushd: sudo apt-get autoremove doet het niet voor jou?
<Postbushd> inderdaad
<lordievader> Postbushd: Wat is de output van 'dpkg -l|grep linux-'?
<Postbushd> hij geeft op 0 paketten te verwijderen etc.  Overigens alles werkt wel hoor.
<Postbushd> dpkg -l|grep linux- levert een heel lang verhaal op. Ik weet niet meer hoe ik die voor jouzichtbaar kan maken.
<lordievader> Postbushd: Kopieer het naar http://paste.kde.org/ o.i.d.
<Postbushd> ga ik proberen.
<Postbushd> ik heb het erin gezet. Nu verzenden of zoiets ??
<lordievader> Uploaden en de url naar de paste hier plakken.
<Postbushd> sorry ik heb ruzie met inloggen lukt me niet.
<Postbushd> Ik meld me nog
<lordievader> Je hoeft niet in te loggen om van paste.kde gebruik te maken.
<Postbushd> https://paste.kde.org/
<Postbushd> is dit oke ??
<Postbushd> #ph0haj1ns Show paste
<Postbushd> #pt6ggvrry  waarschijnlijk is dit de goede. Sorry maar ik moet ff uitzoeken hoe
<lordievader> Postbushd: Ik heb hem ;)
<Postbushd> mooi
<lordievader> Postbushd: Je hebt maar 1 kernel geinstalleerd, maar wel meerdere header packages.
<Postbushd> zegt me niets . Hoe krijg ik e.a. weer schoon voor verdere update  ?
<Postbushd> het systeem meldde dat er onvoldoende ruimte is /was
<Postbushd> voor een nieuwe update uiteaard.
<lordievader> Postbushd: Het is niet getest, kijk ook vooral of je huidige kernel er niet bij zit: dpkg -l|grep linux-headers|awk '{print $2}'|grep -v $(uname -r)|xargs echo apt-get remove -y
<lordievader> Als het klopt kun je 'echo' door 'sudo' vervangen.
<Postbushd> gaan we proberen
<Postbushd> zo te zien is hij aan het poetsen, ik meld me nog. Dank !
<Postbushd> Alles wordt flink geshuffeld. Mocht ik moeten herstarten, meld ik me later. Maar zo te zien als leek gaat dit lonen. Alvast dank !!
<Postbushd> dit is het resultaat : Paste #p9uyp5xnl
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-07
<Quad> Hello, i've been trying to install Ubuntu on my pc.I'm having no problems with the installation itself, but when restart my pc Ubuntu won't boot. I have a Gigabyte motheboard( GA-Z97-D3H). Please help me!
#ubuntu-nl 2015-11-08
<SCHAAP137> môggeuh
<Kuldeep_> Hai
<Kuldeep_> How to partition the ubuntu 12.4?
 * Kuldeep_ slaps commandoline around a bit with a large fishbot
 * Kuldeep_ slaps Arieh around a bit with a large fishbot
<Kuldeep_> hai
<lordievader> Kuldeep_: This is the Dutch Ubuntu support channel, for the English one see #ubuntu. To answer your question, get a partition editor like parted (CLI) or gparted (graphical).
<Kuldeep_> ya am using gparted but the resize option is not enabled
<lordievader> Kuldeep_: Hmm, I know relatively little about gparted. Prefer the cli version myself. Is the partition mounted?
<Kuldeep_> ok
<Kuldeep_> what actually cli means
<lordievader> Command line interface, terminal applications.
<Kuldeep_> ok thanks, then how can i partition by using cli ony
<Kuldeep_> only
<bn_> sudo fdisk /dev/sdx
<bn_> I think
<bn_> but I'm not 100% sure if this is what you are after
<lordievader> Kuldeep_: See the man page of parted.
<lordievader> Or fdisk.
<Kuldeep_> ok thanks.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-11-07
<JeroenGroen> goedemiddag !
<JeroenGroen> kan iemand me misschien helpen?
<JeroenGroen> ik heb bij een HDD crash via usb mijn disk leeggehaald, waaronder 160 Tomboy notes, nu krijg ik deze met geen mogelijkheod terug
<JeroenGroen> mogelijkheid*
<JeroenGroen> ik heb geprobeerd de map in local/share te vervangen, maar nog steeds geen notes :(
<JeroenGroen> moet ik het opgeven?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-11-08
<wasted>  oii
<wasted>  da was ook 3 keer proberen om hier te geraken :)
<wasted> err... direct met de deur in huis :)
<wasted> fail2ban :)
<wasted> als je een jail op true zet en je hebt de service niet draaien
<wasted> dan faalt de start van fail2ban altijd ?
<wasted>  eg.:
<wasted> [suhosin]
<wasted> enables = true
<wasted>  enabled = true
<wasted> negeer die type regel :)
<wasted> Job for fail2ban.service failed because the control process exited with error code.
<wasted> ben wat aan het prullen met fail2ban
<wasted> en zijn er services / dingen die je beter niet in een jail gooit ?
<wasted> met dank :)
#ubuntu-nl 2016-11-09
<ib_> hallo iedereen kan iemand mij een advies geven over update ik heb 14.04 en hij vraagt me of ik wil updaten naar 16.04. gaat die dan zelf ook versies tussen deze 2 zelf instaleren of gaat de boel in de war raken?
<^warlock^> @ib_ over het algemeen loopt een distroupdate wel soepel hoor
<ib_> ok ik ga het dan gewoon proberen hopelijk raak ik niet mijn shit kwijt;-)
<ib_> thx warlock
<Fermata> Zorg in ieder geval voor een backup, zou ik zeggen.
<^warlock^> @ib_ tip, zet je /home dir op een alternatieve partitie, als de poep de ventilator raakt is er minder kans op dataverlies ;)
<^warlock^> en een backup is zoiezo geen overbodige luxe.
<OerHeks> :-)
 * SCHAAP137 gniffelt
<Harm_> Dus ik moet hier mijn vraag stellen
<Harm_> Dus ik moet hier mijn vraag stellen?
<Harm_> Sorry dit is allemaal nieuw voor mij
<SCHAAP137> nadat je 'm geinstalleerd hebt met GDebi, Harm_, zou je 'm moeten kunnen vinden in je menu
<Harm_> daar staat alleen een mapje met de installatiegegevens dus geen icoontje...
<Harm_> heb inmiddels chromium geinstalleerd. lijkt goed te werken....
<Guest473> goedeavond, ik heb een vraag
<Guest473> iemand die mij kan helpen?
<OerHeks> vraag, en zie
<Guest473> is het beter om windows te verwijderen en alleen ubuntu op je pc te laten i.v.m veiligheid?
<Guest473> privacy *
<OerHeks> windows naast ubuntu bijt niet, windows kan (gelukkig) nog niet naar ext3/ext4 schrijven
<Guest473> dus windows heeft totaal geen toegang tot ubuntu?
<Guest473> denk aan backdoors en spy-software etc
<OerHeks> Nee, vziw niet.
<Guest473> ik weet genoeg, bedankt
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> "als" je super veilig wil zijn, kies voor de optie 'encrypted home'of volledige disk, maar dit heeft eennadeel, gaat er iets mis, is recovery een beetje lastiger
<Guest473> bedoel je dat je je hardeschijf moet versleutelen?
<Guest473> ik zat daar net over te lezen, je kan die optie kiezen tijdens de installatie van ubuntu
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> alleen je /home/ ( je data)  of geheel
<Guest473> aha
<Guest473> is youtube nu wel mogelijk in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ja
<Guest473> werkt dat met javascript?
<OerHeks> nee, gewoon met de flashplugin, zie http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<OerHeks> en standaard pakt een browser nu HTML5, indien beschikbaar
<Guest473> dus het is veilig en youtube is niet meer gevaarlijk?
<OerHeks> de malware in flash is meestal alleen werkzaam op windows of mac.
<Guest473> ik weet, maar in het verleden had ubuntu toch een probleem met youtube of vergis ik me?
<OerHeks> niet dat ik weet, er zijn wel eens updates
<Guest473> hmm okay
<Guest473> en hoe zit het met ms office?
<Guest473> ik wil geen gebruik maken van wine
<OerHeks> vraag je nu echt naar microsoft zooi in een linux kanaal?
<Guest473> ik wil natuurlijk wel mijn word bestanden kunnen lezen en bewerken he
<OerHeks> gewoon libre-office gebruiken.
<Guest473> oke
<Guest473> ik weet dat microsoft slecht is
<Guest473> ze werken samen met de nsa voor hun kwade doeleinden
<Guest473> gebruik je een vpn als ik vragen mag?
<OerHeks> Nee, dit account is prima beveiligd.
<Guest473> gebruik je niets voor je browser?
<Guest473> zoals veilig e-mailen etc
<SCHAAP137> Erik____, wanneer werkte het voor het laatst nog goed?
<SCHAAP137> zijn alle packages up to date?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-11-11
<^warlock^> Miischien leuk te melden dat smoose uit Oosterhoud enorm heeft bijgedragen aan een ubuntu touch port voor de fairphone, vandaag hebben ze 2 filmpjes gepost om te showen dat cam en sound werkend zijn :)
<^warlock^> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCf7MNr0xlN6g36HNiXrvLmw
<^warlock^> Mischien en Oosterhout moet dat zijn natuurlijk
#ubuntu-nl 2016-11-12
<wasted> 'moggût
<OerHeks> :-)
<wasted> iemand die mij kan vertellen waarom iptables & fail2ban steeds een ip terug bannen na herstart ?
<wasted> 'k zal ff typen wat ik doe :)
<wasted> ik vraag via iptables de lijst op van f2b-sshd
<wasted> met --line-numbers
<wasted> :)
<wasted> dan gooi ik het ip eruit
<wasted> iptabled -D f2b-sshd 1
<wasted> 1 is dan de lijnummer die weg moet
<wasted> daarna gooi ik het ip uit de banlijst van fail2ban
<wasted> fail2ban-client set sshd unbanip 'het ip'
<wasted> als ik de server of fail2ban terug start dan komt die ban iedere keer terug ?
<wasted> wie kan me even wijsmaken wat ik mis ?
<wasted> 'k heb na het verwijderen via iptables de iptables ook terug weggeschreven
<wasted> zelfs na het verwijderen van de ban en dan verbinding te maken via ssh krijg ik zelfs een instant ban
<OerHeks> goeie vraag ...
<wasted> 'k maak ook gebruik van pre-up iptables restore in /etc/network/interfaces
<wasted> zowel ipv4 als ipv6
<wasted> de enige ban die ik kan vinden is op het ipv4 ip
<wasted> gisteren middag heb er zo hard mee zitten rommelen dat ik volledig geblocked was geraakt :)
<wasted> heb ondertussen wel een nieuw systeem opgezet :)
<wasted> en je eigen server brute-forcen om te testen vind ik wel handig ( als de ban permanent ongedaan kan gemaakt worden tenminste )
<wasted> ^^
<wasted> als je zin hebt om de config te bekijken... 'k kan de gegevens wel doorspelen
<wasted> 't is een virtuele om te testen dus veel kwaad kan het niet als je eens rondkijkt
<OerHeks> paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> ik kan wel kijken,maar ik denk dat jij meer ervaring hebt met f2b
<wasted> iptables is nieuw voor mij
<wasted> heb ik vroeger nooit gebruikt
<wasted> en ik denk dat een combinatie van beide ergens een conflict geeft
<wasted> buh... kan ik geen privaat venster openen ?
<wasted> 16.04 is toch maar een raar beestje in vergelijking met 14.04
<wasted> buh
<wasted> zou het kunnen dat...
<wasted> fail2ban het logbestand inleest na de reboot en zo de banlijst bewerkt / bijwerkt ?
<turn2> Hi, ik heb een nieuwe instal gedaan op een nieuwe ssd. Ubuntu 16.04 lts 64bits. ik krijg echter mythtv backend niet werkend, ik kom niet door de opstart heen. hoop dat iemend me hiermee kan helpen
<wasted> ghéh
<wasted> goeie namiddag / vooravond
<wasted> iemand een idee waarom ubuntu 16.04 ( cli ) geen zin heeft om met postfix de /var/mail/$u mappen aan te maken ?
<wasted> heb er weeral 4-5 installatie pogingen opzitten en het wil nog steeds niet
<wasted> nie via command line en niet via webmin
<wasted> commando: sudo apt-get install postfix
<wasted> optie: losstaand
<wasted> nee das de ftp
<wasted> optie: internetsite
<wasted> enkel uitgaande mail is voldoende
<wasted> moet geen webmail nest bij ofzo
<wasted>  :)
<Maikel> postfix regelt dat niet
<Maikel> dat doet Dovecot
<Maikel> graag ff beter lezen bij de tutorials
<Maikel> https://notblog.org/install-mail-server/
<wasted> ik lees hem even na
<Maikel> advies: even is =aandachtig lezen
<wasted> ja altijd
<wasted> eerst volledig lezen
<wasted> dan stap per stap nog eens
<wasted> 'k meende dat ubuntu 14.04 alles vanzelf deed
<wasted> 'k kan mij niet voornemen dat ik iets extra deed behalve postfix
<Maikel> als het enkel uitgaande is, dan hoef je ook geen maildirs aan te maken
<Maikel> tenzij je users moet laten autenticeren
<wasted> heu nee
<wasted> 't is enkel om een mailtje te sturen als er updates zijn
<wasted> niet om 1 of andere serieuze mailhost op te zetten
<wasted> zo... uitgaand via out.telenet.be is in orde
<Guest97136> ik wil een client voor Stack installeren in Ubuntu. Op de Stack site staat: De onderstaand installatie-instructies gaan er vanuit dat je de stappen als root uitvoert. De repository en de client zijn zowel in 32 als in 64-bit versies beschikbaar, voer het volgende uit om de TransIP STACK client repository toe te voegen aan jouw OS:  daarna het commando in de terminal: echo 'deb http://mirror.transip.net/stack/software/deb/Ubuntu
<Guest97136> Hoe kanik "tijdelijk " als root inloggen?
<OerHeks> sudo <command>
<OerHeks> dan krijg je de vraag om je password
<Guest97136> moet dat voor het bovenstaande commando gezet worden?
<OerHeks> ja, zie http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Sudo
<Guest97136> ik heb dat gedaan maar krijg dan: echo 'deb http://mirror.transip.net/stack/software/deb/Ubuntu_16.04/ ./' >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/stack-client.list
<Guest97136> toegang geweigerd als antwoord
<Guest97136> maar ik zal eerst je advies eens opvolgen en in de wiki kijken . alvast bedankt
<OerHeks> ik heb geen idee of die zin met " ./" wel oke is
<OerHeks> ik dnek niet
<wasted> ( is sudo su geen oplossing om als root te werken ? )
<OerHeks> nee, voor ubuntu is het voor de hele sessie 'sudo -i' aangeraden
<Fermata> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/218169/is-there-ever-a-good-reason-to-run-sudo-su -- een mooie verhandeling daarover
<OerHeks> maar ik ken die transip repo niet
<wasted> die artikel leest als een verdeelde mening
<wasted> 'k heb de gewoonte om sudo te gebruiken om dingen te installeren
<wasted> voor andere zaken heb ik een gebruiker met niet root mogelijkheden
<Maikel> erm.
<Maikel> het is het standaard advies voor audittrails om altijd sudo te gebruiken
<Maikel> dus nooit sudo -i
<Maikel> tenzij het echt niet anders kan, bijv. als een directory op 0700 staat
<Maikel> sudo -i, dan ben je de rest van de sessie root, en wordt er niet in /var/log/security gelogd
<OerHeks> voor de hele sessie wel, toch?
<Maikel> foutjes maken is makkelijker
<Maikel> OerHeks: don't think so
<OerHeks> tja
<Maikel> maar, dit is een 'enterprise' aanpak
<Maikel> echter, is het voor een standaard gebruiker ook aan te raden, omdat je bewuster van bent dat je su ben
<wasted> ik lig virtueel te prullen op dit moment dus ik kan wat uitproberen :)
<wasted> mislukt het dan starten we opnieuw :)
<Maikel> al moet ik toegeven dat ik altijd op mijn server su ben
<Maikel> just saying wat er alg. overgedacht wordt ;)
<wasted> 'k ga roundcube eens bekijken
<wasted> ziet er strak uit
<wasted> 'k had daarnet wel getypt dat het niet nodig was maar in die howto stond een link
<wasted> en het raakte mijn nieuwschierigheid :)
<Fermata> w 3
<Maikel> wasted: email servers zijn niet het meest makkelijk, dat weet je wel?
<wasted> 'k heb het al ondervonden :)
<wasted> maar ik krijg graag een mailtje als er serverupdates zijn
<wasted> met ubuntu 14.04 ging het precies allemaal vlotter dan met 16.04
<wasted> maar 'niet vlot' is ook een manier om er te geraken
<wasted> en ik heb een snelle pc nu met ssd dus het virtueel gedoe gaat ook een pak sneller en beter
<wasted> eens het virtuele pakket in orde is en een paar keer goed gewerkt heeft zet ik de nest op een fysieke server
<Maikel> erm, dat gaat het niet om. De hele mailserver stack is nogal complex
<Maikel> maar, als het je lukt, is het wel weer mooi
<wasted> 'k heb geen zin om de fysieke server lam te krijgen door onkunde
<wasted> het is niet persé nodig die webmail client
<wasted> maar het leek wel mooi
<wasted> als het niet werkt... ok... 'k zal het niet missen
<wasted> en als het werkt is het een bonus :)
<wasted> héhé
<wasted> versturen ok
<wasted> ontvangen :p
<wasted> e p i c  f a i l :D
<wasted> maar boeit niet
<wasted> roundcube ziet er wel strakker uit dan de command line :)
<wasted> lomp telenet
<wasted> als ik geen geblokeerde poorten wil moet ik een business abo pakken en 28 euro / maand* neertellen voor een fixed ip
<wasted> * zonder btw
<wasted> de rippers
<wasted> :D
<OerHeks> .. of je gaat in NL woonen
<wasted> nl is ook duur éh
<wasted> 'k denk dat belgië in het algemeen net iets goedkoper is
<OerHeks> oh, ik lees verkeerd, 28 p/m en niet 28 p/m meer ..
<wasted> heu jawel
<wasted> 120 euro voor het standaard abo ( zonder btw )
<wasted> + 28 euro / maand voor een fixed ip ( zonder btw )
<OerHeks> wow
<wasted> is het niet mogelijk om via imap mail te verzenden en te ontvangen ?
<OerHeks> ik betaal 40 voor tripple play, met vast ip
<wasted> netjes
<OerHeks> dat zou moeten kunnen, imap
<wasted> die poort blokkeren ze niet :)
<wasted> telenet blockt 25/tcp | 53/tcp/udp | 135/tcp/udp | 137-139/tcp/udp | 161-162/tcp/udp | 445/tcp | 1080/tcp
<wasted> nuja... de uitgaande mail werkt en dat was het belangrijkste
<wasted> inkomend boeit me niet zo
<wasted> ( hoewel dat vroeger wel werkte )
<wasted> [__]___rookpauze___]::~
<wasted> koud buiten
<OerHeks> waterkoud hier
<wasted> ik heb een dns en een mx record
<wasted> dan zou ik toch imap moeten kunnen gaan ?
<wasted> (( via een externe host
<wasted> fin... 'k ga er nie meer tijd insteken
<wasted> verzenden is voldoende voor wat ik nodig heb
<wasted> 'k ben blij dat het werkt
<Fermata> Ik schenk de whisky in
<wasted> mag een bacardi wezen als het niet geeft
<Fermata> Ook prima.
<wasted> postconf -e "home_mailbox = Maildir/"
<wasted> dan krijgt iedereen een Maildir
<wasted> in z'n eigen home
<wasted> kan dat niet gezamelijk gezet worden zoals vroeger ?
<wasted> of is dit beter / slechter ?
<wasted> bijvoorbeeld /var/mail/$u
<wasted> 'k vond dat precies handiger / beter ?
<wasted> als ik nu een gebruiker aanmaak dan krijgt die zo'n Maildir folder
<wasted> ( en staat er een hoop nest in )
<wasted>  .maildir maakt het wel verborgen maar niet in de ftp client
<wasted> never mind
<wasted> gebruikers chrooten in hun home via ssh is ook nie makkelijk precies
<wasted> 'k heb lshell al gebruikt... was niet naar m'n zin
<wasted> die regel: forbidden command is me teveel en 'k kreeg hem niet weg
<wasted> mmz... is het niet mogelijk om gebruikers niet toe te laten via ssh tenzij via de su 'gebruikersnaam' langs de beheerder ?
<wasted> eg.:
<wasted> tijdens de installatie is gebruiker wasted aangemaakt
<wasted> na de installatie maak ik een gebruiker detsaw in een /bin/false
<wasted> ssh met detsaw is niet mogelijk
<wasted> ook niet via su detsaw
<wasted> kan dat niet ergens omzeild worden zodat su detsaw wel werkt nadat ik aangemeld ben met wasted ?
<wasted> once again... never mind
<wasted> sudo su -s /bin/bash deed het
<wasted> 'k begin de boel precies al wa veiliger te vinden
<wasted> minder nest die kan proberen inloggen
<wasted> enkel die iptables... die heb ik maar ff laten varen
#ubuntu-nl 2017-11-08
<satshow> hallo allemaal
<SimonNL> hallo alleen
<remy> hallo
<remy> hoe kun je zien of je wifi aktief is ?
<remy> ik heb dus een nieuwe telefoon gekocht vandaar
#ubuntu-nl 2017-11-09
<Strontvlieg> Ik wordt helemaal gek van die Ubuntu, ik probeer een achtergrond aan te passen, maar ik heb er 3 ???? x-server: blauw, gdm: grijs, sessie: zwart, hoe krijg ik alles 1 kleur ?
<lordievader> Welke achtergrond probeer je aan te passen? Die van je desktop of een andere?
<Strontvlieg> sessie is gelukt in .profile
<Strontvlieg> ik probeer nu de x-server achtergrond zwart te krijgen maar ik heb geen idee waar ik het commando moet plaatsen
<Strontvlieg> Ik heb /etc/gdm/Init/Default geprobeerd maar dat werkte niet *zucht*
<lordievader> Ik heb geen flauw idee waar je het over hebt. `.profile` klinkt ook niet echt als een plek om een achtergrond aan te passen.
<Strontvlieg> Kan wel zijn, maar de logon is nu wel zwart =)
<Strontvlieg> "/usr/bin/xsetroot -solid black" in .profile werkt direct na login en die is normaal gesproken blauw
<lordievader> Zou je een screenshot willen maken van wat je precies aan probeert te passen?
<Strontvlieg> Ik zoek een plek om de achtergrond van x-server aan te passen, het liefst default zwart ipv blauw.
<Strontvlieg> np .. wacht ff
<Strontvlieg> lordievader, had ff een spoedje, ben je dr nog ?
<lordievader> Jup
<SimonNL> kon het helemaal 9min volhouden ^^
<lordievader> Hmm, dan is ie langs mijn smartfilter geglipt... Misschien moet ik die op 10 minuten zetten.
#ubuntu-nl 2017-11-11
<wasted> g'naaf
<wasted> ik las iets van wachtwoord aanmelding via ssh uitschakelen en een sleutel te gebruiken in de plaats
<wasted> iemand ervaring met dit ? ( voordelen / nadelen )
#ubuntu-nl 2017-11-12
<sanderjuki> iemand ervaring met OpenVPN?
<Maikel> sanderjurk..jaa....
#ubuntu-nl 2018-11-05
<buzzin> Goede middag, ik neem aan dat het bekend is dat het forum niet werkt?
#ubuntu-nl 2018-11-06
<slacker_nl> het forum is..?
<slacker_nl> ubuntu-forums.org?
<SimonNL> !forums
<SimonNL> werkt niet zo blijkbaar
<SimonNL> hmmm of niet in dit kanaal
#ubuntu-nl 2018-11-11
<coconut> Iemand hier die ooit een tuxedo laptop heeft gehad?
